# Rettet die Bienen - Was ist eure Meinung als Angler



## Naturliebhaber (2. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Verein unterstützt aktiv das bayerische Volksbegehren "Rettet die Bienen". In einem anderen Anglerforum wurde mir auf die Frage, warum dazu nichts veröffentlicht wird, vorgeworfen, dass diese Initiative ja nichts mit Angeln zu tun hätte (Seh ich völlig anders; Stichwort Futtergrundlage für Fische) und sich schnell gegen Angler richten könnte, weil damit verbunden vielleicht Zugangsbeschränkungen zu Gewässern etc. verbunden sein könnten. Wie seht ihr das und vor allem an die bayerischen Vereinsmitglieder gerichtet: Wie positionieren sich eure Vereine und ihr hierzu?

Bin neugierig auf die Antworten


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2019)

Grundsätzlich find ich so eine Initiative gut.
Man muss halt immer das Ganze und die Nahrungskette sehen.
Ich finde die Signatur von Taxidermist da sehr schön und passend und zitiere sie, sowie Goethe. 

_In der lebendigen Natur geschieht nichts, was nicht in Verbindung mit dem Ganzen steht. Goethe_

Es sollte nur nicht geschehen, dass der Naturnutzer also auch Angler am Ende von der Natur ausgeschlossen wird.
Hast du denn einen Link dazu?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Februar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hast du denn einen Link dazu?



Hier ganz gut beschrieben:
https://www.merkur.de/politik/volks...bayern-pro-und-contra-argumente-11584101.html

Hier die offizielle Seite:
https://volksbegehren-artenvielfalt.de/


----------



## Mooskugel (2. Februar 2019)

In diesem Forum läuft dazu auch einen Diskussion.

https://www.landtreff.de/volksbegehren-artenschutz-bayern-t127416.html


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2019)

Ich tu den Bienen ja nix. Ich ess ja nicht mal Honig... 

Nein. Es ist schon sehr gut, dass was unternommen wird. Hoffe nur, dass es nicht wieder ein bürokratischer Schlag ins Leere wird.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Man muss halt immer das Ganze und die Nahrungskette sehen.
> Ich finde die Signatur von Taxidermist da sehr schön und passend und zitiere sie, sowie Goethe.
> 
> _In der lebendigen Natur geschieht nichts, was nicht in Verbindung mit dem Ganzen steht. Goethe_



Danke, für die sinngemäß passende Verwendung vom alten Goethe!

Also auf in die Rathäuser ihr Bajuwaren, von bisher 170.000 Unterstützern bis,


> *950.000 Unterschriften benötigt*
> Damit es zu einer Gesetzesänderung kommt, müssen sich bis zum 13. Februar rund 950.000 Menschen eintragen - zehn Prozent der knapp 9,5 Millionen Wahlberechtigten.


ist ja noch ein bisschen hin!

https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayer...-160-000-unterschriften-am-ersten-tag,RGuVAw4
(Hier kann man auch nachsehen, wie viele schon in seiner Gemeinde abgestimmt haben!)

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Danke, für die passende Verwendung vom alten Goethe!
> 
> Also auf in die Rathäuser ihr Bajuwaren, von bisher 170.000 Unterstützern bis,
> 
> ...



Genau genommen konnten sich die Leute bisher an genau 1 Tag eintragen (vergangener Freitag), da am Wochenende die Rathäuser natürlich geschlossen sind. Dafür sind 170.000 Unterschriften eine starke Hausnummer. Ich denke, die Mio. wird deutlich überschritten. Das Thema ist vielen Leuten sehr wichtig, die sonst nie an einem Volksbegehren teilnehmen (ich bin auch so ein "Exemplar" ).

Unsere Nachbarschaft trifft sich an den Advents-Sonntagen zum Glühwein. Ist ne coole Tradition. Da sind wir irgendwie auf das Thema zu sprechen gekommen. Von der Oma über den Handwerker bis zum Unternehmer einhelliger Tenor: Insekten und Vögel werden immer weniger. Es muss sich was ändern. Das sind keine Grünen-Wähler, sondern Leute, die ganz einfach eine intakte Natur haben wollen.

Mein Verein merkt das an den Fließgewässern: Es sind immer weniger Futterinsekten unterwegs. Ich habe kürzlich bei einem Treffen zu einem ganz anderen Thema den leitenden Biologen des Bezirksverbands dazu angesprochen. Der hat das voll bestätigt. Deshalb ist das Thema auch für Angler wichtig.


----------



## vowa (2. Februar 2019)

Wir haben uns in 2018 zwei Bienenvölker an das Ende unseres Garten gestellt. Leider sind beide eingegangen. Ein Volk war zu schwach gegen die Wespen und das andere hat sich die Varroamilbe eingefangen. Wir gehen es dieses Jahr nochmal an...

Die Folgen vom Bienensterben wären unvorstellbar auf lange Sicht für die Natur.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2019)

Es müsste eigentlich "rettet die Insekten" heißen,nicht rettet die Bienen.
Dennoch finde ich die Aktion sehr gut


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es müsste eigentlich "rettet die Insekten" heißen,nicht rettet die Bienen.
> Dennoch finde ich die Aktion sehr gut



Offiziell heißt es "Volksbegehren Artenvielfalt". https://volksbegehren-artenvielfalt.de/
Weil mit diesem Begriff vielleicht einige Leute nichts anfangen können, hat man der Aktion mit "Rettet die Bienen" halt einen griffigen Zweitnamen gegeben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Dennoch finde ich die Aktion sehr gut



Interessant ist, wie man auch aus Anglersicht selbst diese Aktion schlechtreden kann: https://www.facebook.com/groups/175...29142618190&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic

Zitat: "Weil es 1. nix mit Angeln zu tun hat und 2. für Angler schneller gefährlich werden kann, als mancher glaubt (Uferrandstreifen schonen- Angler aussperren. Ein kurzer Weg bei den anglerfeindlichen Initiatoren der Sache(ÖDP, LBV (bayerischer NABU) und GRÜNE)) .."

Herr, wirf Hirn vom Himmel.


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. Februar 2019)

Moin .

Es geht ja nicht allein um die Bienen es geht um alle Insekten die sich von den Monokulturen nicht aus reichend Ernähren und durch fehlenden Bebauungen zwischen den 

Feldern nicht mehr genug Schutz und Rückzugs möglichkeiten haben.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> für Angler schneller gefährlich werden kann, als mancher glaubt (Uferrandstreifen schonen- Angler aussperren. Ein kurzer Weg bei den anglerfeindlichen Initiatoren der Sache(ÖDP, LBV (bayerischer NABU) und GRÜNE)



Ist ja wohl nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen.  

Und Menschen, die andere Meinungen vertreten, Hirnlosigkeit vorzuwerfen passt bei diesen Organisationen auch ins Bild.

Bevor man unterschreibt sollte man sich halt  aus verschiedenen Quellen über die Sache informieren und dabei auch kritische Stimmen nicht aussparen. 

Ich  persönlich gehe zwar diesem "Rettet die Bienen!" Geschwätz auch nicht bedingungslos auf den Leim, stehe dem Volksbegehren an sich aber positiv gegenüber, weil dann die Politik zum Handeln gezwungen wird.

Wenn das Volksbegehren erfolgreich ist, wird es ja zum Volksentscheid kommen. Da liegen dann zwei konkrete Vorschläge auf dem Tisch, einer von der Initiative , einer von der Staatsregierung.

Ob dann der bessere gewinnt, oder derjenige, der die bessere PR macht, liegt dann an den Wahlberechtigten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2019)

Interessant ist im Entwurf eines Gesetzes zur Änderung des
Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes zugunsten der Artenvielfalt und Naturschönheit in Bayern die geforderte Änderung  Punkt 7. Art. 19 :

„Art. 19 Biotopverbund, Biotopvernetzung, Arten- und Biotopschutzprogramm“

Gestern dazu den ÖDP-Mandatsträger gefragt (nicht schwer die Initiatoren derzeit anzutreffen):
"Sicherlich ist es im Sinne eines Biotops, dass die Naturnutzung dort einschränkt ist somit auch Angeln."

Gestern dazu einen CSU-Mandatsträger (Regierung) gefragt:
"Dann werden wir die die Volksseele beglücken und den von Söder zur Akte gelegten Plan von Seehofer zum 3. Nationalpark Bayerns wieder herausholen. Einfache Übung ohne großer Kraftaufwand."

Zur Aufklärung: Die letzte Fassung beinhaltet den NP entlang der Isar im Norden von München und bedeutet Angelverbot für mehrere große Vereine dort.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Februar 2019)

Mein Spruch ist und war "Der Fehmarnbelt ist überall"- nur glauben tun mir die wenigsten.... Den Satz habe ich vor Anglerdemo 1.0 geäußert und viel Kritik einstecken müssen ("nicht vergleichbar", "Bund ist nicht auf Länder übertragbar" etc...). Das ist keine 2 Jahre her!

Übrigens gut, wenn man auf das Thema Bienen aufmerksam macht. Gerade als Naturschutzverband eine der Kernaufgaben!


----------



## felix 3 (3. Februar 2019)

Wenn die letzten Insekten im und auf dem Wasser dahin sind,
wird es mit dem angeln auch vorbei sein. 
Was sollen die Fische dann noch fressen?

"Erst das Tier - dann der Mensch!"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Februar 2019)

w.smithy schrieb:


> Wenn die letzten Insekten im und auf dem Wasser dahin sind,
> wird es mit dem angeln auch vorbei sein.
> Was sollen die Fische dann noch fressen?



Um Angler kümmert sich doch niemand, um Insekten schon- deshalb werden die Insekten das Angeln überleben!



w.smithy schrieb:


> "Erst das Tier - dann der Mensch!"


 Deshalb wird der Mensch ja zunehmend aus der Natur ausgesperrt- um die Tiere zu retten....


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Die letzte Fassung beinhaltet den NP entlang der Isar im Norden von München und bedeutet Angelverbot für mehrere große Vereine dort.



Auch der Landesfischereiverband sieht das ganze nicht ausschließlich durch die rosarote Brille.

https://lfvbayern.de/schuetzen/umweltschutz/volksbegehren-artenvielfalt-rettet-die-bienen-2400.html

Die Empfehlung, sich ne eigene Meinung zu bilden, halte ich jedenfalls für besser, als ne Linie vorzugeben.

So sollte Demokratie eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Auch der Landesfischereiverband sieht das ganze nicht ausschließlich durch die rosarote Brille.



Der Landesfischereiverband sieht durchaus Gefahr für uns Angler.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2019)

Auf der einen Seite finde ich es sehr gut, dass auf das Insektensterben reagiert wird. 
Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es sehr bedauerlich und abstrus, solche Gegebenheiten als Mittel gegen alle Naturnutzer, also auch Angler zu verwenden.
Wenn da also jemand den Herrn bittet, er möge Hirn regnen lassen, dann möge er auch die richtigen Leute mit entsprechenden Auffanggeräten ausstatten


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Landesfischereiverband sieht durchaus Gefahr für uns Angler.



Ja hallo, natürlich wird es auch Einschränkungen für Angler geben. Jeder muss seinen Beitrag leisten. Es kommt halt auf den Umfang an. 

Anglerverbände in Bayern arbeiten gerade an einer sachlichen Begründung zur Einschränkung des Gemeinnutzungsrechts für Flüsse, da der zunehmende private und kommerzielle Boots- und Kanuverkehr u.a. massiven Einfluss auf Laichgebiete im Uferrandbereich hat. So was kann man schlecht verargumentieren, wenn man selbst nicht verzichten will.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mein Spruch ist und war "Der Fehmarnbelt ist überall"- nur glauben tun mir die wenigsten.... Den Satz habe ich vor Anglerdemo 1.0 geäußert und viel Kritik einstecken müssen ("nicht vergleichbar", "Bund ist nicht auf Länder übertragbar" etc...). Das ist keine 2 Jahre her!
> 
> Übrigens gut, wenn man auf das Thema Bienen aufmerksam macht. Gerade als Naturschutzverband eine der Kernaufgaben!



Vielen Leuten fehlt leider das Verständnis für Zusammenhänge.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Gestern dazu einen CSU-Mandatsträger (Regierung) gefragt:
> "Dann werden wir die die Volksseele beglücken und den von Söder zur Akte gelegten Plan von Seehofer zum 3. Nationalpark Bayerns wieder herausholen. Einfache Übung ohne großer Kraftaufwand."
> 
> Zur Aufklärung: Die letzte Fassung beinhaltet den NP entlang der Isar im Norden von München und bedeutet Angelverbot für mehrere große Vereine dort.



Da wird man sich halt über Kompromisse unterhalten müssen. Man kann doch aber nicht unterstützen, dass alles so bleibt wie es aktuell ist und die Insektenbestände weiter zusammenbrechen, nur weil die Initiatoren in einigen Punkten eigene Pfründe angreifen. Das ist das gleiche Theater wie bei den Stromtrassen durch Deutschland: Bitte keine AKW mehr, aber bitte auch keine Trassen."  

Naturschutz bedeutet Einschränkung für alle, aber richtig ausgeführt halt nicht Aussperren.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

um auf die Eingangsfrage zurück zu kommen.

Mir ist ein Verein/Verband lieber, der seine Mitglieder bei politischen Entscheidungen zur persönlichen Meinungsbildung auffordert, als einer, der sie zu Linientreue anhält.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um auf die Eingangsfrage zurück zu kommen.
> 
> Mir ist ein Verein/Verband lieber, der seine Mitglieder bei politischen Entscheidungen zur persönlichen Meinungsbildung auffordert, als einer, der sie zu Linientreue anhält.



Niemand hält Mitglieder zu irgendeiner Linientreue an, als Vorstand darf man aber schon klarstellen, welche persönliche Meinung man vertritt und dafür werben. Im Eltern-Chat der Schulklasse meines Sohnes (5. Klasse Gymnasium) läuft die gleiche Diskussion. Eltern rufen zur Unterschrift auf, andere widersprechen. Das Thema ist auf jeden Fall derart präsent, dass es aktuell überall diskutiert wird. Kam sogar gestern am Rand eines Fußballturniers hier in der Halbzeitpause zwischen Zuschauern hoch. Hab ich so noch nie bei einem Volksbegehren erlebt. Das sind Leute (inklusive mir), die nie die Grünen wählen würden, aber Handlungsbedarf sehen, weil sie die negative Entwicklung der Natur hautnah mitbekommen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da wird man sich halt über Kompromisse unterhalten müssen. Man kann doch aber nicht unterstützen, dass alles so bleibt wie es aktuell ist und die Insektenbestände weiter zusammenbrechen, nur weil die Initiatoren in einigen Punkten eigene Pfründe angreifen. Das ist das gleiche Theater wie bei den Stromtrassen durch Deutschland: Bitte keine AKW mehr, aber bitte auch keine Trassen."
> 
> Naturschutz bedeutet Einschränkung für alle, aber richtig ausgeführt halt nicht Aussperren.



Da ich hier nicht politisieren möchte und auch nicht darf, gehe ich auf anderen Punkte der Initiative nicht ein. Wer diese sich durchliest und und unter bestehenden Gesetzen und Verordnungen wie auch bereits sachbezogenen Regelungen wie auch Subventionsrichtlinien (alt, bewährt, nicht-bewährt, neu) usw. reflektiert, wird die  Polemik und/oder den mangelnden Sachverstand erkennen und die politischen Hintergründe durchschauen ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Da ich hier nicht politisieren möchte und auch nicht darf, gehe ich auf anderen Punkte der Initiative nicht ein. Wer diese sich durchliest und und unter bestehenden Gesetzen und Verordnungen wie auch bereits sachbezogenen Regelungen wie auch Subventionsrichtlinien (alt, bewährt, nicht-bewährt, neu) usw. reflektiert, wird die  Polemik und/oder den mangelnden Sachverstand erkennen und die politischen Hintergründe durchschauen ...



Hier sind die Kernpunkte und das Spannungsfeld gut beschrieben: https://www.merkur.de/politik/volks...bayern-pro-und-contra-argumente-11584101.html

Mangelnden Sachverstand erkenne ich da nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2019)

Ich politisiere hier nicht, deswegen keine Erwiderung.

Ich äußere mich nur zu angelbezogenen Aspekten:
Die Gefahren für Angler sind offensichtlich und von den Initiatoren bekräftigt.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Vielen Leuten fehlt leider das Verständnis für Zusammenhänge.


Schlimmer, vielen feht jeder Gedanke das sie Zusammenhänge finden könnten.

Fische sind halt da wenn man den richtig Angeln kann, ist wie, das Teil ist kaput, nur weil es gar nicht angeschlossen ist.
Strom kommt aus der Steckdose ist ähnlich wie, einfach mehr zu besetzen.

Die Bedeutung von wilden Insekten, Krebstieren, Würmernoder sonstigen nehmen wir doch gar nicht wahr...
In der Folge diskutiert man dann das Bienensterben, als wenn das das eigentliche Problem und nicht nur eine Follge wäre.
Aber schön das wenigstens einzelne Angler über Ihr Hobby Intresse an zusammenhängen gewonnen haben.
Ihre Vertretungen scheinen da überhaupt keine Zusammenhänge zu sehen und kommen nicht vom primitiven Tierschutzthema los, wo sie eigentlich Verbündete im Naturschutzbereich finden könnten.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein Verein unterstützt aktiv das bayerische Volksbegehren "Rettet die Bienen". I





> Niemand hält Mitglieder zu irgendeiner Linientreue an



Dann hast Du das aber etwas missverständlich formuliert.



> Eltern rufen zur Unterschrift auf, andere widersprechen.



Bei den Eltern ist es in Ordnung, wenn Lehrer das täten, verstießen sie gegen die Dienstordnung.



> Es reicht zu erkennen, dass der Landesfischereiverband Bayerns das Volksbegehren nicht unterstützt



Und trotzdem gibt er den Mitgliedern keine Entscheidung vor, sondern fordert sie zur freien Meinungsbildung auf.

Und das in einem Land, wo laut Habeck nichtmal Demokratie herrscht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und trotzdem gibt er den Mitgliedern keine Entscheidung vor, sondern fordert sie zur freien Meinungsbildung auf.
> Und das in einem Land, wo laut Habeck nichtmal Demokratie herrscht.


Der Landesverband arbeitet mit dem Volksbegehren nicht zusammen.
Gibt aber eben den Anglern eine wichtige und richige Zusicherung ...
Zu Habeck äußere ich mich nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

es geht ja auch nicht drum, ob nun für oder gegen besseren Insektenschutz ist.

Es geht drum, ob man für oder gegen die Vorschläge der ÖDP ist.

Ich finde, dass der LFVB das schon gut und sachlich darstellt.

Ein positiver Aspekt des ganzen dürfte sein, dass die Politik sich des Themas nun vielleicht doch etwas intensiver annimmt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Landesverband arbeitet mit dem Volksbegehren nicht zusammen.



Nicht der Landesverband, aber mehrere Bezirksverbände.

https://lfvbayern.de/schuetzen/umweltschutz/volksbegehren-artenvielfalt-rettet-die-bienen-2400.html
Zitat: "Auch eine Reihe von Fischereivereinen und einzelne Bezirksfischereiverbände haben zur Unterstützung des Volksbegehrens aufgerufen."

Konkret sind das meines Wissens nach die Bezirksfischereiverbände Schwaben und Oberpfalz. Inwiefern Mittelfranken auch unterstützt, kann ich nicht sagen. Da hat man sich kürzlich auf Nachfrage etwas gewunden.

Bezirksfischereivereine sind wohl auch bei den ausdrücklichen Unterstützern:
http://www.urban-mangold.de/index.php?id=20&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=528&cHash=ad4be79cc6aed8154a9ad120271199fe

Das Thema polarisiert halt stark, wie man allein schon in der Diskussion hier erkennen kann.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ein positiver Aspekt des ganzen dürfte sein, dass die Politik sich des Themas nun vielleicht doch etwas intensiver annimmt.


 Und vermutlich dann den Menschen - also auch uns Angler - an vielen Stellen aus der Natur aussperrt...


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> OK .. gerade in meinem Fischereibezirk nachgelesen: Unglaublich ...



Aber selbst die geben ja keine ausdrückliche Empfehlung ab, sondern fordern zur persönlichen Meinungsbildung auf.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber selbst die geben ja keine ausdrückliche Empfehlung ab, sondern fordern zur persönlichen Meinungsbildung auf.



Die haben ihre Meinung geändert! Gerade aktuell nachzulesen auf der homepage (http://www.fischereiverband-oberbayern.de/)!

"Schon gemäß unserer Satzung treten wir für den Erhalt der Artenvielfalt und des ökologischen Gleichgewichts der Gewässer sowie deren Umfeld ein *und unterstützen von daher ausdrücklich die Initiative*...."


----------



## UMueller (3. Februar 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Hauptgrund des Insektensterbens der Einsatz von Neonikotinoiden ( Neonics ) in der Landwirtschaft. Alles andere wie Lichtverschmutzung und auch Flächenversiegelung sind zweitrangig.  Es spielt doch nur Bayer und der Agrarindustrie in die Hände wenn jetzt den Leuten eingeredet wird er könnte etwas bewirken indem man z.B. Randsteifen nicht betritt. Schlimm ist es wenn Leute das auch noch glauben. Schlimm ist es auch wenn den Leuten was verkauft wird was er gar nicht wollte. Sprich, Insektenschutz ja, bekommst aber persönliche Einschränkungen die am Ende nichts bewirken können.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

wenn man bis zum Schluss liest, findet man den Hinweis, dass man die Mitglieder trotzdem nicht direkt zur Teilnahme aufrufen will.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2019)

Das ist doch die Verlogenheit schlechthin!
Man stellt wegen der selbst gesehenen Bedenken die Teilnahme jedem individuell zur Überlegung!
Aber als Bezirksverband unterstützt man die Initiative ausdrücklich aufgrund der Setzung!

Wen also vertreten diese?
Satzung als Naturschutzverband steht über den Interessen der Angler!


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das ist doch die Verlogenheit schlechthin!
> Man stellt wegen der selbst gesehenen Bedenken die Teilnahme jedem individuell zur Überlegung!
> aber als Bezirksverband nterstützt man die Initiative aussdrücklich aufgrund der Setzung!
> 
> ...



Politik halt.

Der Jagdverband bezieht da schon deutlicher Stellung.

Sinngemäß : Grundidee gut, Ausführung schlecht, Verband ist dagegen.

Gibt aber den Mitgliedern auch vor. selber zu entscheiden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die haben ihre Meinung geändert! Gerade aktuell nachzulesen auf der homepage (http://www.fischereiverband-oberbayern.de/)!
> 
> "Schon gemäß unserer Satzung treten wir für den Erhalt der Artenvielfalt und des ökologischen Gleichgewichts der Gewässer sowie deren Umfeld ein *und unterstützen von daher ausdrücklich die Initiative*...."



Die Oberpfälzer werden auch sehr klar: https://www.fischereiverband-oberpfalz.de/

Zitat:
"Ich habe mich in die Liste eingetragen. Schliessen Sie sich an!
Hans-Hermann Lier, Obmann der Angelfischer im FV Oberpfalz"

Gleichfalls die Schwaben: http://fischereiverband-schwaben.de...richten-content-view?obj_id=rettet-die-bienen

Zitat:
"Bitte investieren Sie zwischen 31.01. und 13.02. nur 2 Minuten Ihrer Zeit, gehen Sie ins Rathaus oder in die Eintragungsstellen an dem Ort wo Sie gemeldet sind und tragen Sie sich in die Listen ein - für den Erhalt der Artenvielfalt in Bayern!"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Februar 2019)

Ich denke die von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverbände machen das in diesem Fall mal wieder genau richtig! Sie unterstüzen die richtigen Naturschutzverbände in ihrer Arbeit. Wenn man schon selbst nichts auf die Kette bekommt, hängt man sich einfach mal wieder an diejenigen, die davon etwas verstehen. Es ist ja auch an der Zeit, denen mal etwas zurückzugeben- so oft wie die Naturschutzverbände NABU und Co uns Angler beim Kampf gegen Angelverbote unterstützen. Das muss halt ein Geben und Nehmen sein...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Verhalten der Bezirksverbände kann nur noch als Verrat an den Anglern bewertet werden.
> Legitimiert durch die Satzung als Naturschutzverband ...



Ja klar, und die großen Vereine sind auch Verräter: http://www.urban-mangold.de/index.php?id=20&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=528&cHash=ad4be79cc6aed8154a9ad120271199fe

Zitat:
"Auch der Bezirksfischereiverein Passau mit seinem Vorsitzenden Ralf Eibl und ... gehören nun zu den Unterstützern. Die beiden Verbände rufen dazu auf, zwischen dem 31.1. und dem 13.2. in den Rathäusern für das Volksbegehren zu unterschreiben."

https://www.infranken.de/freizeit-t...erbens-und-zu-Verbesserungen;evt170887,269187
In Adelsdorf hat sich ein „Aktionsbündnis Rettet die Bienen“ zusammengefunden, um eine breitere Basis für die Unterstützung des Volksbegehrens zu bilden. Zu den Partnern zählen der Bund Naturschutz Adelsdorf, *der Fischereiverein Adelsdorf, der Fischereiverein Aisch,* der Verein der Heimat- und Gartenfreunde Adelsdorf, Bündnis 90/Die Grünen Adelsdorf und die SPD Adelsdorf.

Vielleicht ist aber auch ganz einfach so, dass diese Organisationen erkannt haben, dass sich was ändern muss.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist aber auch ganz einfach so, dass diese Organisationen erkannt haben, dass sich was ändern muss.



Dass sich was ändern muss werden wohl die wenigsten bestreiten.

Dass der ÖDP-Vorschlag der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, darf man aber doch bezweifeln ohne deshalb gleich als hirnlos bezeichnet zu werden?

Richtig spannend wird es aber eh erst dann, wenn es zum Volksentscheid kommt. 

Wie sich die Verbände/Vereine da wohl positionieren werden?


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Februar 2019)

Man kann nur zu dem Schluss kommen, die Mehrheit hier hat den Vorschlag zur Gesetzesänderung nicht gelesen. Die Regelung zum Gewässerrandstreifen ist so zahnlos wie nirgendwo sonst.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dass sich was ändern muss werden wohl die wenigsten bestreiten.
> 
> Dass der ÖDP-Vorschlag der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, darf man aber doch bezweifeln ohne deshalb gleich als hirnlos bezeichnet zu werden?



Also sind wir dagegen, weil der Vorschlag nur zu 70% passt? Und dann machen die anderen einen Vorschlag, der aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch nur zu 70% passt und darum wieder abgelehnt wird. Genau das will die Agrarlobby: Stillstand, weil im Prinzip alle das Gleiche wollen aber nicht zu Kompromissen bereit sind. So funktioniert gesellschaftlicher Fortschritt nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Also sind wir dagegen, weil der Vorschlag nur zu 70% passt? Und dann machen die anderen einen Vorschlag, der aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch nur zu 70% passt und darum wieder abgelehnt wird. Genau das will die Agrarlobby: Stillstand, weil im Prinzip alle das Gleiche wollen aber nicht zu Kompromissen bereit sind. So funktioniert gesellschaftlicher Fortschritt nicht.



Wer ist wir?

Und bei einem Volksentscheid kommt mit Sicherheit ein Ergebnis raus. GGf. dann auch nur ein kleineres Übel.

Man kann Wähler mit vielem überzeugen, wobei positive Argumente natürlich das beste wären.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2019)

Wer sagt denn, dass die anderen 70% passen? 

Schön, dass 3 Bundestaaten in Indien als Vorbild gelten, das reicht, denn von denen, die ich geprochen habe, die ihre Unterschríft gegeben haben, hat KEINER !! den Gesetzesentwurf der Initiative gelesen, sondern höchsten DEREN Flyer ..

Sicherlich sind gute und notwendige Gedanken in der Initiative, aber für mich gehört eben weitere Sachaufklärung und Konzepte dazu und dazu gehört eben nicht die Motivation einer Partei, Kleinbauern eine Chance zu geben, indem Großgrundbesitzer enteignet werden und deren Landwirtschaftsfläche dann vom Staat in blühende Wiesen verwandelt werden (Aussage eines bayerischen Volksverterters bzw. eines Volksvertreters in Bayern).
Aber wie soll der Staat seinen Verpflichtungen nachkommen?
Wie steht es mit Eigentumsrechten, die beschnitten werden müssen? Der Bauernverband hat bereits Klage angedroht. (Erstaunlich, sollen doch die Bauern Gewinner der Initiative sein?!)
Wer nimmt die Bioprodukte ab? Molkerein weisen wegen des Überangebots derzeit bereits ab, nehmen nicht mehr ab.
Wie verhält es sich mit EU-Richtlinien zur Subventionierung von Landwirtschaftsbetrieben, die Bayern im Alleingang machen muss? Klagen der EU sind absehbar.

Das ist nicht mal die Spitze des Eisberges der Fragen und der Problematik.
Populistisch läßt sich viel fordern, ich benötige aber auch Antworten und Konzepte.
Antworten die ich bekam, erschrecken mich!
Konzepte sehe ich keine!

Tiefer gehen möchte ich nicht, da ich nicht politisieren will, aber Angeln alleine ist es nicht ...


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> weil im Prinzip alle das Gleiche wollen aber nicht zu Kompromissen bereit sind.



Also wenn die ÖDP  keine Kompromisse machen will, dann müssen die anderen nachgeben?

So soll Demokratie funktionieren ?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass die anderen 70% passen?



Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Für mich persönlich passen sogar erheblich mehr als 70%. Lediglich Artikel 11a finde ich Quatsch. Und ja, vermutlich unterschätze ich die Komplexität, da ich einige Details falsch interpretiere, aber dann müssen genau solche Sachen halt auf den Tisch gebracht werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, müssen sie nicht. Das Volksbegehren ist eine Richtungsentscheidung, aber keine Entscheidung zu einem konkreten Gesetzestext o.ä. Und die Richtung stimmt meiner Meinung nach. Die Details werden im ggf. nachfolgenden Volksentscheid auf den Tisch kommen und da wird es sicher Kompromisse aller beteiligten Seiten geben MÜSSEN, wenn das was werden soll.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nö, müssen sie nicht. Das Volksbegehren ist eine Richtungsentscheidung, aber keine Entscheidung zu einem konkreten Gesetzestext o.ä. Und die Richtung stimmt meiner Meinung nach. Die Details werden im ggf. nachfolgenden Volksentscheid auf den Tisch kommen und da wird es sicher Kompromisse aller beteiligten Seiten geben MÜSSEN, wenn das was werden soll.



Das Volksbegehren hat einen konkreten Gesetzesentwurf!

"Antrag auf Zulassung des Volksbegehrens Artenvielfalt & Naturschönheit in Bayern „Rettet die Bienen!“
An das Bayerische Staatsministerium des Innern und für Integration:
Die unterzeichneten Stimmberechtigten beantragen, ein Volksbegehren gemäß Art. 63 des
Landeswahlgesetzes für den *folgenden Gesetzentwurf* zuzulassen: Entwurf eines Gesetzes zur Änderung des
Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes zugunsten der Artenvielfalt und Naturschönheit in Bayern."

Aber wie gesagt:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ...  denn von denen, die ich geprochen habe, die ihre Unterschríft gegeben haben, hat KEINER !! den Gesetzesentwurf der Initiative gelesen, sondern höchsten DEREN Flyer ..


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Das Volksbegehren ist eine Richtungsentscheidung, aber keine Entscheidung zu einem konkreten Gesetzestext o.ä



Und ich Dummerle dachte, da geht es um einen konkreten Gesetzesentwurf, über den dann in Phase 3 beim Volksentscheid abgestimmt wird.

Dass es da nur um unverbindliche Richtungsentscheidungen geht geht, ist mir neu.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Volksbegehren hat einen konkreten Gesetzesentwurf!



Der ist aber für das Parlament nicht bindend: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volksbegehren_(Deutschland)

Zitat:
"Das Parlament bleibt zwar in seiner Entscheidung über Annahme oder Ablehnung frei, allerdings besteht für die Bürger nach einer verworfenen Vorlage die Möglichkeit einen Volksentscheid zu verlangen. In Deutschland ist das Volksbegehren damit immer der notwendige letzte Schritt zur Herbeiführung eines von der Bevölkerung initiierten Volksentscheids."

In dieser Sache kommt's garantiert zum Volksentscheid, weil die CSU/Freie Wähler-Regierung den ÖDP-Vorschlag nie in der geforderten Form umsetzen wird.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

> In dieser Sache kommt's garantiert zum Volksentscheid, weil die CSU/Freie Wähler-Regierung den ÖDP-Vorschlag nie in der geforderten Form umsetzen wird.



Darüber reden wir doch schon seit Stunden.

Aber am Gesetzesvorschlag der ÖDP wird das nichts ändern.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2019)

Es werden auch schon Sonnenblumenfelder für den guten Zweck angepflanzt. 

Der Bauer bekommt auch 10.000€     (Merkel)

Wenn die Biene wech ist ,sind wir das auch.

die Biene bestäubt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Darüber reden wir doch schon seit Stunden.
> 
> Aber am Gesetzesvorschlag der ÖDP wird das nichts ändern.



Im Volksentscheid brauch die ÖDP eine Mehrheit der Stimmen. Da werden der Bauernverband und andere Interessenvertreter mobilisieren wie die Hölle. Mit Hardliner-Kurs kann die ÖDP sich hier ganz schnell ins Knie schießen.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Erklär mal.





> Volksbegehren sind wie Regierungsvorlagen, jedoch binnen dreier Monate nach Unterbreitung zu behandeln und, wenn sie der Landtag nicht unverändert annimmt, mit einem eigenen Gesetzentwurf oder ohne einen solchen der Staatsregierung so rechtzeitig zuzuleiten, dass der Volksentscheid innerhalb von sechs Monaten nach der Unterbreitung stattfinden kann.



Wenn die notwendigen Stimmen zusammen sind, geht der Gesetzesvorschlag unverändert in den bayerischen Landtag. da wird nicht mehr über Kompromisse verhandelt.

Entweder Annahme oder Ablehnung mit ggf. Volksentscheid und Gegenvorschlag des Landtags.

Also wo sollen da noch Kompromisse ausgehandelt werden?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn die notwendigen Stimmen zusammen sind, geht der Gesetzesvorschlag unverändert in den bayerischen Landtag. da wird nicht mehr über Kompromisse verhandelt.
> 
> Entweder Annahme oder Ablehnung mit ggf. Volksentscheid und Gegenvorschlag des Landtags.
> 
> Also wo sollen da noch Kompromisse ausgehandelt werden?



genau so ist es!
und evtl. ist dann das Kind im Brunnen, sprich Betretungsverbote für Angler


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn die notwendigen Stimmen zusammen sind, geht der Gesetzesvorschlag unverändert in den bayerischen Landtag. da wird nicht mehr über Kompromisse verhandelt.
> 
> Entweder Annahme oder Ablehnung mit ggf. Volksentscheid und Gegenvorschlag des Landtags.
> 
> Also wo sollen da noch Kompromisse ausgehandelt werden?



Wenn der Landtag gezwungen wird, einen gegenüber dem ÖDP-Vorschlag mehrheitsfähigen Gegenvorschlag zu machen, ist das ja ein Weg zum Kompromiss. Und will die ÖDP ihren Vorschlag durchbringen, muss sie versuchen Punkte rauszunehmen, die nicht mehrheitsfähig sind. So läuft doch das Spiel.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

> Und will die ÖDP ihren Vorschlag durchbringen, muss sie versuchen Punkte rauszunehmen



Die ÖDP kann keine Punkte mehr rausnehmen, wie soll das denn gehen???

Wir stimmen hier ab, ob der Gesetzesvorschlag so wie er ist dem Landtag zur Entscheidung vorgelegt wird.

Das ist keine unverbindliche Absichtserklärung sondern ein konkreter Gesetzesvorschlag, an dem man nicht nachträglich noch nach Gutdünken herumspielen kann.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Februar 2019)

Wo gibt es hier konkrete Hinweise auf Betretungsverbote?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wo gibt es hier konkrete Hinweise auf Betretungsverbote?


"
Interessant ist im Entwurf eines Gesetzes zur Änderung des
Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes zugunsten der Artenvielfalt und Naturschönheit in Bayern die geforderte Änderung Punkt 7. Art. 19 :

„Art. 19 Biotopverbund, Biotopvernetzung, Arten- und Biotopschutzprogramm“

Gestern dazu den ÖDP-Mandatsträger gefragt (nicht schwer die Initiatoren derzeit anzutreffen):
"Sicherlich ist es im Sinne eines Biotops, dass die Naturnutzung dort einschränkt ist somit auch Angeln."

Gestern dazu einen CSU-Mandatsträger (Regierung) gefragt:
"Dann werden wir die die Volksseele beglücken und den von Söder zur Akte gelegten Plan von Seehofer zum 3. Nationalpark Bayerns wieder herausholen. Einfache Übung ohne großer Kraftaufwand."

Zur Aufklärung: Die letzte Fassung beinhaltet den NP entlang der Isar im Norden von München und bedeutet Angelverbot für mehrere große Vereine dort."


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die ÖDP kann keine Punkte mehr rausnehmen, wie soll das denn gehen???



Kann sein, dass ich hier falsch lag. Ich dachte bisher, dass Streichungen einzelner Passagen möglich sind (beispielsweise rechtlich bedenkliche Forderungen).


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. Februar 2019)

Moin .

Diese ganze Problematik besteht ja schon seit Jahren ich verstehe nicht warum da so Spät erst Reagiert wird.

Über Jahre wurde den Imkern nicht  zugehört und auch bei den Pestiziden gab es vor kurzem wieder grosses Geschrei als Glyphosat verboten werden sollte .

Wo waren den da die Naturschützer.

Dies Ist kein Problem das sich durch eine zu schnell oder zu  kurz gedachte Action beheben lässt,also vorsicht bei schnell Schüssen diese können für uns Angler auch nach

hinten losgehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Februar 2019)

So ist es. Die Welt schreit nach Verboten und ideologischer Populismus wird veröffentlicht. Aber Lösungen von der Politik? Fehlanzeige!


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ich hier falsch lag. Ich dachte bisher, dass Streichungen einzelner Passagen möglich sind (beispielsweise rechtlich bedenkliche Forderungen).


Fakt wäre
Wird der Antrag so angenommen wäre das fix.
Man kann zwar schon davon ausgehen das die aktuelle Schwarz/Orange Regierung das so nicht aktzeptiert.
Aber wer weis das schon so genau.

Ich bin völlig Neutral.
Und was den Naturschutz Gedanken betrifft auch in etwa auf deiner Linie.
Angler tun einiges für den Naturschutz .
Aber mann muss sich das genau anschauen.
Auch alles hinterfragen.
Da gehts um weit mehr.
Toni hat das schon gut erläutert.
Dann kanns schnell gegen uns gehen.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Gestern dazu den ÖDP-Mandatsträger gefragt (nicht schwer die Initiatoren derzeit anzutreffen):
> "Sicherlich ist es im Sinne eines Biotops, dass die Naturnutzung dort einschränkt ist somit auch Angeln."
> 
> Gestern dazu einen CSU-Mandatsträger (Regierung) gefragt:
> "Dann werden wir die die Volksseele beglücken und den von Söder zur Akte gelegten Plan von Seehofer zum 3. Nationalpark Bayerns wieder herausholen. Einfache Übung ohne großer Kraftaufwand."



Ein Nationalpark und ein Gewässerrandstreifen sind rechtlich zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe mit unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten, in Eigentum und Nutzungsrechte einzugreifen. Dass das ein Mandatsträger so von sich gibt, spricht Bände. Der Gesetzesentwurf kommt mir nicht besonders gut durchdacht vor und ist in einigen Teilen arm an Substanz. Der Gewässerrandstreifen verkommt dabei zu einem Einzeiler.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2019)

Eigentlich wollen wir ja alle, dass etwas gegen das Insektensterben getan wird,
gäbe es da nicht dieses Klientel, welches jede Gelegenheit nutzt, eben auch daraus einen Fallstrick für uns Angler zu drehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2019)

Das Problem sind nicht die Gewässerrandstreifen, sondern die Verpflichtung zu zusammenhängenden Biotopen, letzteres wird durch den 3. NP gelöst. Der Politiker hat lösungsorientiert und wohl nicht unvorbereitet geantwortet.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht die Gewässerrandstreifen, sondern die Verpflichtung zu zusammenhängenden Biotopen, letzteres wird durch den 3. NP gelöst. Der Politiker hat lösungsorientiert und wohl nicht unvorbereitet geantwortet.



Dass der 3. Nationalpark über kurz oder lang kommt, ist doch klar. In der bayerischen Bevölkerung gab's damals laut repräsentativer Umfrage 64% Zustimmung, bei CSU-Wählern sogar 67%. Da ist also kein Gegenwind zu erwarten und die "üblichen Verdächtigen" wollen ihn eh durchdrücken. Dass der Nationalpark für die Betroffenen überhaupt nicht attraktiv ist, versteht sich von selbst und daher hat kein Politiker wirklich Bock, diese Diskussion wieder anzufangen. Das wird noch ganz großes Kino.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Aber mann muss sich das genau anschauen.
> Auch alles hinterfragen.



So sieht es wohl aus.

Gewässerrandstreifen frei von Landwirtschaft klingt erstmal harmlos.

Wenn das aber in der Praxis heißt, dass auf 5m Breite nichts  mehr geschnitten werden darf und alles frei zuwuchern kann, würde das an an vielen Gewässern die Befischbarkeit sehr drastisch verringern. 

Ist aber weiterhin keine Aufforderung pro oder contra Volksbegehren. Soll jeder selber entscheiden.

Ich werde weder den Geisteszustand von Befürwortern noch den von Gegnern anzweifeln, wenn deren Entscheidung aufgrund von Argumenten statt Emotionen gefällt wurden.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Februar 2019)

@Naturliebhaber


> Initiative ja nichts mit Angeln zu tun hätte (Seh ich völlig anders; Stichwort Futtergrundlage für Fische)



Ich habe mit die Initative angeschaut. Hat nichts mit Angeln und Anglern zu tun, allgemeinpolitisches Thema, das laut Boardregeln hier nicht zulässig ist.
Gut - Futtergrundlage Fische - aber das ist eher Gewässerschutz. Meines Erachtens hat die Initiative noch nicht einmal mit Bienenschutz zu tun, sondern unter dem Deckmäntelchen verkauft man hier ideologische Ziele der Ökofreaks. Es werden nicht einmal Studien aufgezeigt, die beweisen, dass derartige Maßnahmen überhaupt eine signifikant positive Auswirkung auf das Insektenvorkommen haben.

Die Wissenschaft ist sich beim Thema Insektensterben absolut uneinig, meines Erachtens stochert man im Dunkeln.
Siehe auch https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insektensterben#Ursachen, Zitat:

"[..] Die von Hallmann u. a. 2017 veröffentlichte Langzeitstudie – die ein Insektensterben von 76 % in Schutzgebieten innerhalb Deutschlands
im Zeitraum 1989 bis 2016 schätzt – *konnte keine klaren Ursachen identifizieren*. Die Rückgänge seien, zumindest anhand der zur Verfügung
stehenden Daten, nicht allein mit Lebensraumzerstörung, Klimawandel oder Landnutzungsänderungen
– und damit auch der Verarmung der Agrarlandschaften – zu erklären. [..]"


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich habe mit die Initative angeschaut. Hat nichts mit Angeln und Anglern zu tun, allgemeinpolitisches Thema, das laut Boardregeln hier nicht zulässig ist.
> Gut - Futtergrundlage Fische - aber das ist eher Gewässerschutz.



Und Gewässerschutz ist nicht Angeln, oder wie?



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Die Wissenschaft ist sich beim Thema Insektensterben absolut uneinig, meines Erachtens stochert man im Dunkeln.



So drastisch würde ich es nicht formulieren, aber richtig ist, dass es wohl nicht 1 Ursache gibt, sondern ein Paket von Ursachen.
Artikel wie dieser hier bringen trotzdem ein wesentliches Problem auf den Punkt: https://www.geo.de/magazine/geo-mag...wiese-pestizide-und-das-ende-unserer-insekten


----------



## fishhawk (3. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und Gewässerschutz ist nicht Angeln, oder wie?



So ist es, Gewässerschutz ist nicht Angeln.

Gewässerschutz kann sich positiv für Angeln und Angler auswirken, ist aber nicht zwangsläufig so.

Allerdings ging es ja um Frage, ob Angelvereine/Verbände ihre Mitglieder dazu aufrufen sollen, das Volksbegehren zu unterstützen, das hat dann m.E. schon direkt mit Anglern was zu tun.

Dass sich bei Wikipedia ggf. auch Autoren verewigen können, die Monsanto näher stehen als der ÖDP dürfte ja auch bekannt sein.

Dass Insektizide sich aber nicht unbedingt positiv auf Insektenbestände auswirken, dürfte aber ziemlich wahrscheinlich sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> So ist es, Gewässerschutz ist nicht Angeln.



Da zitiere ich mal aus der Satzung meines Angelvereins: 
"Zu den Aufgaben des Vereins gehören insbesondere: ... Abwehr und Bekämpfung schädlicher Einflüsse und Einwirkungen auf den Fischbestand sowie den Bestand der Gewässer ..."

Schau mal in die Satzung deines Vereins. Ich bin mir sicher, du findest da ähnliche Passagen.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Februar 2019)

Und wer bekämpft die schädlichen Einflüsse und Einwirkungen auf Angler und das Angeln? 

Die Satzungen der Vereine sind das Problem, wegen Gemeinnützigkeit kann Angeln nicht vordergründig vertreten werden. Wenn man zudem noch anerkannte Naturschutzvereinigung ist, wird es noch schwieriger.

fishhawk:


> Dass Insektizide sich aber nicht unbedingt positiv auf Insektenbestände auswirken, dürfte aber ziemlich wahrscheinlich sein.



In dem Gesetzvorschlag wird generell von "Pestiziden" gesprochen, wobei entsprechende Auswirkungen nicht für alle Mittel nachweisbar sein dürften.



> Dass sich bei Wikipedia ggf. auch Autoren verewigen können, die Monsanto näher stehen als der ÖDP dürfte ja auch bekannt sein.



Das würde ich ganz stark bezweifeln! Hast du Belege dafür? 
Ich hatte bei Wikipedia den Eindruck, dass eher Schützer die entsprechenden Artikel prägen, u.a. zum Thema Kormoran etc.

So weit ich die Artikel verfolgt habe, gibt es einen Rückgang auch in Schutzgebieten, wo keine "Pestizide" eingesetzt werden.

Aktuell spekuliert die Wissenschaft u.a. über "Lichtverschmutzung", siehe auch:
https://www.laborpraxis.vogel.de/ur...lichtverschmutzung-als-missing-link-a-726457/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Februar 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> 
> 
> Ich habe mit die Initative angeschaut. Hat nichts mit Angeln und Anglern zu tun, allgemeinpolitisches Thema, das laut Boardregeln hier nicht zulässig ist.
> Gut - Futtergrundlage Fische - aber das ist eher Gewässerschutz. Meines Erachtens hat die Initiative noch nicht einmal mit Bienenschutz zu tun, sondern unter dem Deckmäntelchen verkauft man hier ideologische Ziele der Ökofreaks. Es werden nicht einmal Studien aufgezeigt, die beweisen, dass derartige Maßnahmen überhaupt eine signifikant positive Auswirkung auf das Insektenvorkommen haben.



Du bist heute in meinem Nachtgebet Torsten, danke für Deinen Beitrag! Das baut mich auf- es gibt Leute, die es durchschauen und nicht alles gutheißen und glauben, was man so im Netz liest. 

Und dann gibt es noch die Leute, die den kompetenten Grünen glauben! Sind ja auch nur Fachkräfte...


----------



## ollidi (3. Februar 2019)

So Leute... Ich habe das mal hierher geschubst, nachdem ich mir das mal alles durchgelesen habe.
Hier gibt es auch schon einen Thread über Insektensterben und Insekten-Fische-Vögel. Weiter habe ich nicht gesucht.

Daher ist es als Thema hier besser aufgehoben und Ihr könnt schneller in den anderen Threads quersuchen, falls benötigt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

Hab gerade folgende Mail von Mittelfränkischen Bezirksverband erhalten:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bitte informieren Sie Ihre Mitglieder über dieses Volksbegehren Artenvielfalt, in dem es nicht nur um Insekten (Biene), sondern auch um Gewässerrandstreifen und somit für die Fischerei von besonderem Interesse ist.

Der Fischereiverband Mittelfranken unterstützt dieses Volksbegehren in vollem Umfang und würde sich eine Beteiligung Ihrer Vereine und Mitglieder freuen. Bis zum 13. Februar 2019 liegen in allen Gemeinden (Rathäusern) Unterschriftslisten aus.

Beiliegend dürfen wir Ihnen die Email des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern und einen Zeitungsartikel vom heutigen Tag aus der Nürnberg Zeitung weiterleiten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

**********************

Fischereiverband Mittelfranken e.V._


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2019)

Damit sind jetzt wohl alle bayerischen Bezirks-Fischereiverbände offizielle Unterstützer des Volksbegehrens.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2019)

denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun ...
wem sie was antun,
aber Naturschutzverbände halten halt zusammen,
Hurra dem Grünstreifen
ein Hoch auf das Biotop


----------



## MarkusZ (4. Februar 2019)

> _unterstützt dieses Volksbegehren *in vollem Umfang* _



Wollen die also tatsächlich, dass das 1 : 1 ins Gesetzt übernommen wird?  Kaum zu glauben.



> Damit sind jetzt wohl alle bayerischen Bezirks-Fischereiverbände offizielle Unterstützer des Volksbegehrens.



Auch die Unterfranken? Die erschienen mir bisher ziemlich vernüftig zu sein.


----------



## Meefo 46 (4. Februar 2019)

Moin .

Warum wundert es mich nicht  das Anglerverbände sich vor den Karren der Naturschützer spannen lassen .

Weil sie es schon immer tun ? oder haben sie keine Eigenen Ideen .

Und wer denkt mit  dem Grünstreifen am und um das Gewässer wäre es gut mal Nachdenken wie komme ich den dann an meinen Angelplatz wenn ich diesen nicht mehr 

begehen  darf.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Februar 2019)

...


----------



## TobBok (4. Februar 2019)

Es ist schon abstrus was bei der Thematik rauskommt.
Am Schutz von Insekten ist erstmal nichts auszuschließen - Bienen & Co. müssen alle irgendwie Ihren Platz in der Natur haben.
Warum man deshalb den Angler aus diesen Räumen ausschließen sollte, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Der Mensch ist ein Lebewesen und solange man nicht aktiv zu den Nestern geht, und diese einschlägt, trage ich mit feuchter Monofil-Schnur im Wasser nichts zur Zerstörung der Lebensräume bei. (und wer tatsächlich freiwillig durch die Gegend läuft, um Insektennester kaputt zu hauen braucht ohnehin in erster Linie einen Psychologen.)

Manchmal denke ich, dass einige Idealisten nicht verstehen, dass alle ein wenig abgeben müssen, um den Planeten lebenswert zu halten, aber es gleichzeitig null Sinn macht, so zu tun als würden wir als Spezies nicht mehr existieren und in mentalen Ganzkörper-Kondomen durch die Gegend zu laufen.

Der Mensch ist der Produkt der Umwelt per Evolution und hat sich im Laufe dieser Evolution die Umwelt zu Eigen gemacht.
Naturschutz, Artenschutz, Tierschutz usw kann nur mit dem Menschen funktionieren, sowohl was die Nutzung als auch den entsprechenden Schutz der Natur betrifft.
Sonst ist es sinnlos.

Beispiel zum Thema Bienen-Schutz in Polen - auch dort verschwinden immer mehr Bienen-Stämme. Und dort hat man dort kosteneffektiv in den land-forstwirtschaftlichen Einrichtungen Experten eingekauft, die Nester für Wildbienen mitten in der Natur verteilten - also nicht im Stile der Imkerei, sondern der Aufbau künstlicher Nesthöhlen in der Natur - teilweise mitten in forstwirtschftlich genutzt Gebiete, die quasi kaum von heimischen Tierarten genutzt wurden.
Das Resultat war, dass die Wirtschaftlichkeit des Waldes erhalten blieb, gleichzeitg der zuvor von der heimischen Natur fast ungenutzt Wald viel lebendiger wurde, weil auf die Bienen einen Haufen andere Lebewesen folgte, sowohl in Form von Fauna als auch Flora.

Fazit: Eine vernünftige Nutzung der Natur war schon immer ihr bester Schutz. Die Angler tragen durch ihre Beiträge dazu bei, dass Fische eingesetzt werden (teilweise sogar bedrohte Fischarten, für die dann vom Verein vernünftigerweise vorerst bis zur Etablierung stabiler Bestände ein Entnahmeverbot ausgesprochen wird) und hat daher auch ein Recht darauf, den Nutzen aus diesen Beiträgen zu ernten. Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wie viele meiner Beiträge bereits und zukünftig in die Besatzmaßnahmen von z.B. Aalen gehen (von denen logischerweise viele Setzlinge bereits in den Flüssen natürlichen Umständen zum Opfer fallen, was für mich völlig okay ist) und der Nutzen der Maßnahmen dann fast gegen Null geht, weil die abwandernden Aale in Wasserwerken geschreddert werden, von industriellen Fischern im Meer aus dem Wasser gezogen werden oder die rückkehrende Brut auf dem Schwarzmarkt Richtung China verkauft wird, dann fallen mir auf der Strecke ungefähr 5 verschiedene Faktoren ein, die man regulieren sollte, und der Angler wäre der Letzte, weil er mit seinem Geld dafür sorgt, dass dieser Fisch in einigen Gewässern überhaupt noch existiert und dennoch nicht einmal voller Nutznießer seiner eigenen Ausgabe ist.

Sorry für die Wall of Text.


----------



## Luidor (4. Februar 2019)

Moin,

es geht genauso wie beim Bag-Limit Dorsch, weg vom Verursacher hin zur Allgemeinheit.
Die Landwirte in ihrem Druck immer mehr zu immer billigeren Preisen zu produzieren sind gezwungen, die chemische Überkeule rauszuholen und neben den Schädlingen auch 95 % aller Nützlinge von den Pflanzen zu holen. Monokulturen sind von den Grünen ausdrücklich gewünscht (Biokraftwerk).
Aber huch nun müssen alle zusammenstehen und den Karren mit Einschränkungen aus dem Dreck ziehen?
Nein und nein das kann niemand unterstützen.
Gebt den Bauern Geld, damit wieder die Kartoffelkäfer händisch abgesammelt werden, Fruchtfolgen wieder eingehalten werden können, Landwirtschaft unter vernünftigen Bedingungen lohnenswert wird.
Statt Steuergelder sinnlos zu verpulvern senkt die Steuern damit der Bürger die höheren Erzeugerpreise zahlen kann und lasst uns Angler mit solchem Mist in Ruhe.
Die Biene und die Libelle sterben nicht weil ich am Ufer die Rute schwinge.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2019)

Für Deinen "Wall of Text" musst Du Dich nicht entschuldigen- Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Die Polen suchen Lösungen für das Problem, in D wird ideologisch gefordert. Dazu gehört dann auch der - unter jetzigen Bedingungen - sinnlose Besatz mit Aalen! Solange man die Probleme nicht beseitigt, bringt das alles nichts. 

Wer würde seinen Swimmingpool mit Wasser befüllen, wenn der ein Loch von einem Meter Durchmesser hätte? Höchstens Politiker und Angelverbände- die würden daraus dann eine "Wässerung der Naturlandschaft" konstruieren und das Wasser kostet nicht ihr eigenes Geld!


----------



## TobBok (4. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Für Deinen "Wall of Text" musst Du Dich nicht entschuldigen- Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Die Polen suchen Lösungen für das Problem, in D wird ideologisch gefordert. Dazu gehört dann auch der - unter jetzigen Bedingungen - sinnlose Besatz mit Aalen! Solange man die Probleme nicht beseitigt, bringt das alles nichts.


Ich spreche immer ungern von "die Polen", weil mir dafür das Wissen über die Situation in der dortigen Politik fehlt und ich nicht weiß wie die ideologische Ausrichtung dort aussieht. Es kam mir im Zusammenhang mit "Bienen" nur kein besseres Beispiel in den Kopf als das mit Wildbienen aus Polen.

Man muss einfach den sinnvollen Nenner finden, an dem beide Interessen vereinbar sind. 
Den Menschen aus dem Naturraum ausschließen ist einfach nicht umsetzbar, den Naturraum komplett verwüsten aber halt auch nicht.

Das Erstere wäre z.B. dieser Vorschlag der ÖDP, das Zweitere wären aus meiner Sicht Menschen (auch Angler eingeschlossen), die meinen, die Natur sei eine "Gott gegebene" Sache, die sie blind ausschlachten können, ohne das es sich auf Dauer rächt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2019)

Nur schafft es (Gott sei dank) bisher niemand, uns Anglern die geforderte erhebliche Störwirkung nachzuweisen! Eventuell weil es die einfach nicht gibt und es nur ein Versuch ist, diese Störwirkung ohne Nachweis ideologisch herbeizuführen? Das alles mit freundlicher Unterstützung der "Angler"verbände...

Ich denke der Nutzen von Anglern für die Natur ist deutlich größer als ein Schaden durch Nutzung der Gewässerrandstreifen oder dem Fang von Fischen. Bei dieser Meinung bleibe ich, bis mir jemand das Gegenteil beweist!


----------



## TobBok (4. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nur schafft es (Gott sei dank) bisher niemand, uns Anglern die geforderte erhebliche Störwirkung nachzuweisen! Eventuell weil es die einfach nicht gibt und es nur ein Versuch ist, diese Störwirkung ohne Nachweis ideologisch herbeizuführen? Das alles mit freundlicher Unterstützung der "Angler"verbände...
> 
> Ich denke der Nutzen von Anglern für die Natur ist deutlich größer als ein Schaden durch Nutzung der Gewässerrandstreifen oder dem Fang von Fischen. Bei dieser Meinung bleibe ich, bis mir jemand das Gegenteil beweist!


Ich denke auch, dass der Nutzen des Anglers für die Natur deutlich größer ist, als der Schaden am Gewässerrand (vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass dieser Gewässerrand auch in völlig unberührter Natur ständig von irgendwelchen Lebewesen genutzt werden würde). Gibt halt auch unter uns Anglern das eine oder andere schwarze Schaf, das sich unverantwortlich verhält - deshalb habe ich nicht DIE Angler als Gesamtheit angesprochen, sondern von "Angler" (ohne feste Gruppengröße) gesprochen im Zusammenhang davon, dass sie sich der Natur gegenüber wie Rowdies verhalten (als Paradebeispiel denke ich da immer an ein paar einzelne Angler, die an Forellen-Fliegen-Gewässern mit Würmern auf Forellen angeln, obwohl man Forellen dort nur mit Fliegen fangen darf, und vorschieben, sie würden ja auf Weißfische aussein, mit dem Wissen, das die Forellen die Würmer tief schlucken und somit nicht zurückgesetzt werden können, ohne großen Schaden zu nehmen).

Meine Wortwahl im Post davor war also mit Bedacht gewählt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es heißt nun mal "ANGELN in Politik und Verbänden" und nicht "Naturschutzverbände und Bienen"....Nur weil sich einmal mehr "Angelverbände" an richtige Naturschützer ranhängen - weil sie wie bereits geschrieben alleine nichts auf die Kette bekommen - hat das mit Angeln so viel am Hut, wie Rasenmähen am Goldfischteich...



Die enge Verbindung zwischen Angeln und Naturschutz ist in Deutschland Realität. Ein Thema, zu dem sich die großen Fischereiverbände in Bayern zu ausdrücklichen Stellungsnahmen genötigt sehen, ist ein Anglerthema, egal ob das den Anglern gefällt oder nicht.

Die Verbände hier in Bayern kämpfen aktuell mit dem Problem, dass seitens der Behörden neu erschlossene potentielle Angelgewässer (sprich Baggerseen) mit Vorrang an die Naturschutzverbände (NABU etc.) vergeben werden. Die Gegenargumentation der Fischereiverbände, ist, dass diese doch selbst auch Naturschutzverbände sind. Das ganze Thema Angeln wird in Deutschland seitens der Politik über den Naturschutz gespielt. Das muss man nicht gut finden, aber zur Kenntnis nehmen.


----------



## Luidor (4. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Verbände hier in Bayern kämpfen aktuell mit dem Problem, dass seitens der Behörden neu erschlossene potentielle Angelgewässer (sprich Baggerseen) mit Vorrang an die Naturschutzverbände (NABU etc.) vergeben werden. Die Gegenargumentation der Fischereiverbände, ist, dass diese doch selbst auch Naturschutzverbände sind.



Ja warum ist das wohl so?
Weil die Angelverbände von den Mitgliedern mittlerweile nur noch als Schützerverband angesehen werden und von der Politik eben nicht als Naturschutzverband.
Das kommt davon wenn man sich einerseits anbiedert und andererseits nicht die primären Interessen seiner Mitglieder vertritt.
Den wahren Schützerverbänden taugen unsere Vertreter nur als Steigbügelhalter.


----------



## Racklinger (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage bezüglich der Gewässerrandstreifen. Wenn ich dass richtig gelesen habe, sind in allen anderen Bundesländern diese gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, nur halt bei uns in Bayern sind diese noch auf freiwilliger Basis. Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen im Rest von Deutschland? Wurde auf Grund der Randstreifen schon Anglern der Zugang zu Gewässern erschwert/verweigert? Wurde Angelvereinen die Möglichkeit genommen, Angelplätze frei zu halten oder neu anzulegen? Ich meine jetzt nicht im Bezug auf Schutzgebiete, sondern speziell auf Grund dieser Gewässerrandstreifen.

VG


----------



## ollidi (4. Februar 2019)

Kurzes Statement zum Verschieben.

Anscheinend hat sich ja nach meiner Verschiebeaktion noch etwas getan.
Wir schauen uns das noch mal intern an (wie sich das für ein Team gehört) und entscheiden, wo der Thread dann hingehört.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Februar 2019)

Der


Racklinger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal eine Frage bezüglich der Gewässerrandstreifen. Wenn ich dass richtig gelesen habe, sind in allen anderen Bundesländern diese gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, nur halt bei uns in Bayern sind diese noch auf freiwilliger Basis. Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen im Rest von Deutschland? Wurde auf Grund der Randstreifen schon Anglern der Zugang zu Gewässern erschwert/verweigert? Wurde Angelvereinen die Möglichkeit genommen, Angelplätze frei zu halten oder neu anzulegen? Ich meine jetzt nicht im Bezug auf Schutzgebiete, sondern speziell auf Grund dieser Gewässerrandstreifen.
> 
> VG



Interessante Frage.

Die größere Gefahr, konkret und abstrakt, aber geht von
1) zusammenhängende Biotope (=Angelverbot) (Plan der Regierung zur Umsetzung: 3. NP = Angelverbot)
2) Eigentumsrechte, die geändert werden ( auch Nutzungsflächenänderung; ?und was wenn irgendwann dann mal Umweltministerium in grünen Händen?)

Punkt 2 spricht sogar der Landesfischereiverband als Gefahr für uns Angler an.

Der Landesfischereiverband hat öffentlich die Aussage getätigt, dass er sich in seiner Rolle als anerkannter Naturschutzverband in die Umsetzung des Gesetzesentwurfes einbringen darf und das auch wird mit dem Auftrag, gegen Beschränkungen der Angler vorzugehen.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Februar 2019)

Die Biotopverbunde sind vergleichbar mit der Forderung nach durchgängigen Flüssen und haben in weiten Teilen den gleichen Zweck. Durchgängige Flüsse sind an sich Biotopverbunde für das Leben im Wasser. Andere Bundesländer sind bei der Umsetzung schon deutlich weiter und dort ist die Welt für Angler noch nicht untergegangen. Die Gefahr, die von dem Volksbegehren ausgeht, ist in jeder Hinsicht noch ziemlich abstrakt und unausgegoren. Nationalparks sind eine ganz andere Liga und dort ist die Novelle von minimaler Bedeutung, da die Regelungen für NPs in fast jeder Hinsicht strenger sind, als das hier Geforderte. Für den Park ist das alles nur ein Vorwand.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Februar 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal eine Frage bezüglich der Gewässerrandstreifen. Wenn ich dass richtig gelesen habe, sind in allen anderen Bundesländern diese gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, nur halt bei uns in Bayern sind diese noch auf freiwilliger Basis. Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen im Rest von Deutschland? Wurde auf Grund der Randstreifen schon Anglern der Zugang zu Gewässern erschwert/verweigert? Wurde Angelvereinen die Möglichkeit genommen, Angelplätze frei zu halten oder neu anzulegen? Ich meine jetzt nicht im Bezug auf Schutzgebiete, sondern speziell auf Grund dieser Gewässerrandstreifen.
> 
> VG



Nein, angeln kann ich da überall. Auch mir eine Stelle frei machen. Sagt keiner was. Die Randstreifen könnten meiner Ansicht nach noch deutlich breiter sein...10x so viel, denn so wie sie sind bringen die kaum was. Wenn der Landwirt auf seinem Feld rummacht kommt noch genügend Zeug ins Wasser oder eben auf die Pflanzen. Aber da wird dann maximal wieder Jahre gesabbelt, Verantwortungen weggeschoben...bis es wirklich mal zu spät ist. Als Angler hätte ich aber auch kein Problem, wenn solche Streifen nur noch bedingt zugänglich wären. Ich lebe hier schon ewig und wie sich die Natur hier, besonders die Insekten hier entwickelt haben ist einfach nur schlimm....


----------



## Meefo 46 (4. Februar 2019)

Moin.

Für mich ist schon bezeichnend das sich 2 grosse Naturschutz Verbände daran nicht beteiligen.Nachzulesen hier https://www.br.de/nachricht/volksbegehren-pro-bienen-100.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Kurzes Statement zum Verschieben.
> 
> Anscheinend hat sich ja nach meiner Verschiebeaktion noch etwas getan.
> Wir schauen uns das noch mal intern an (wie sich das für ein Team gehört) und entscheiden, wo der Thread dann hingehört.



Ja, habe ich auch schon überlegt- denn wenn das "Angeln" bei "Angeln in Politik und Verbänden" eine Rolle spielen soll, könt Ihr das Thema wohl dicht machen...



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Landesfischereiverband hat öffentlich die Aussage getätigt, dass er sich in seiner Rolle als anerkannter Naturschutzverband in die Umsetzung des Gesetzesentwurfes einbringen darf und das auch wird mit dem Auftrag, gegen Beschränkungen der Angler vorzugehen.



Hast Du dafür noch einmal die Quelle?



D1985 schrieb:


> Nein, angeln kann ich da überall. Auch mir eine Stelle frei machen. Sagt keiner was.



Wie begründest Du Deine Aussage? Möglichst mit Angabe einer verbindlichen (rechtlichen) Quelle. Für mich gilt erst einmal der §38 (4.2) WHG, jedoch bin ich ehrlich, und habe mich da noch nicht so intensiv mit befasst. Als Meeres- und Kanalangler stellt sich mir die Frage nämlich in der Regel nach Büschen nicht...




D1985 schrieb:


> Ich lebe hier schon ewig und wie sich die Natur hier, besonders die Insekten hier entwickelt haben ist einfach nur schlimm....


 Wir Angler sind demnach Schuld am Niedergang der Insekten und das Aussperren von uns Anglern rettet demnach die Biene? 

Das kann man in der Öffentlichkeit gerne so darstellen, dann sind vermutlich in erster Linie die Fliegenfischer am Niedergang der Insekten Schuld, weil die Fliegen fischen und eventuell mal eine Biene erwischen könnten. In Bayern ist ja C&R verboten, so dass sie die Biene auch noch verzehren müssen....

Ich kann nirgends erkennen, dass sie die Verbände in der Öffentlichkeit davon distanzieren, die Natur zu schädigen oder Insekten zu gefährden. Genausowenig kann ich erkennen, dass durch die von Anglern finanzierten Maßnahmen die Möglichkeiten für Insekten verbessert werden. Jeder Quadratmeter gepflegte Natur hilft, jedes möglichst natürliche, ursprüngliche und durchgängige Gewässer hilft. Dinge, die von durch Angler finanzierte Naturschutzverbände eine große Rolle spielen. Angler spielen bei der Finanzierung von Naturschutzmaßnahmen eine wichtige Rolle.


----------



## TobBok (4. Februar 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Für mich ist schon bezeichnend das sich 2 grosse Naturschutz Verbände daran nicht beteiligen.Nahzulesen hier https://www.br.de/nachricht/volksbegehren-pro-bienen-100.html


Jup. Wobei es umso bezeichnender ist, dass die beiden Verbände, sich dem entgegenstellen und sagen, dass eine regionale Veränderung rechtlich nichts bringen wird.
Noch bezeichnender, dass trotz dieses Rückziehers einige "Angelverbände" scheinbar der Überzeugung sind, dass man das Ganze rational erklärbar mittragen könne.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Februar 2019)

In der neuesten Fassung der Stellungsnahme, datiert auf den 2. Febr. heute aber erst veröffentlicht, nennt der LFV Bayern richtigerweise die ÖDP als Initiator, in der bis heutigen gültigen Version waren es noch die Grünen und BUND. Auch andere Punkte sind rlativiert, verändert.
So versuchen sie sich auch plötzlich wieder mit den Landwirten solidarisieren zu wollen bzw. deren Einwände zu überdenken, da hat wohl der Jagdverband einen Tipp gegeben ....
Sie fangen an, sich mit der Initiative auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Februar 2019)

Vorab - das Zwischengeplänkel, die teilweise persönliche Anmache und auch Nonsens haben den Thread ins Anglerlatein gebracht - nicht die Moderatoren. 

Dass sich der Thread nochmals in die richtige Richtung dreht, war von der Erfahrung her nicht zu erwarten- Nein, das verschieben erfolgte quasi als Vorstufe zur Schließung (weil der Streit nicht mehr fern war)

Da der Thread zwischenzeitlich substanziell wieder Fahrt aufgenommen hat, hab ich mir die Arbeit gemacht und stumpf das Gröbste editiert - sonst bleibts bei Anglerlatein gemäß Definition.

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass sich der eine oder andere durch meine Löschaktion auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, aber das muss mir an dieser Stelle egal sein. 
Um Nachfragen zu vermeiden:
Moderatoren haben gemäß der Forenregeln grundsätzlich das Recht, Beiträge zu löschen /bearbeiten - nicht erst bei Regelverstößen. 

Seht es mir einfach nach - Bitte Mund abputzen und weitermachen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (4. Februar 2019)

Moin .
Diese Diskussion um das Insekten und Vogel sterben ist ja grundsätzlich gut ,nur sollte es  Sachlich und Fachlich bleiben.

Ansonsten hilft es keinem.

Und es hätte schon viel früher aufgenommen werden müssen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Februar 2019)

Nochmals editiert - letztmalig Punktefrei!!! 
Zurückverschoben in die Angelpolitik....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2019)

Da ja meine Aufzählung jetzt gelöscht wurde, meine Frage noch einmal ohne die Aufzählung meiner Beispiele- was haben Angler mit der Rettung der Bienen am Hut? Das ist die Aufgabe der Allgemeinheit, vergleichbar mit der Rettung von Eisbären, der Arktis oder ähnlichem und in meinen Augen keine Aufgabe von Anglern oder Angelverbänden. Auch wenn es grundsätzlich ein wichtiges Thema ist, solte man sich als Anglerverband auf seine Kernaufgaben berufen und erst einmal seinen eigentlichen Aufgaben nachkommen. Und ja, meine Frage bleibt ungeklärt- was hat die Rettung von Bienen mit Angeln zu tun?

Ich denke das Thema passt erst, wenn wir Angler diesbezüglich akut von Verboten bedroht sind...


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es grundsätzlich ein wichtiges Thema ist, solte man sich als Anglerverband auf seine Kernaufgaben berufen und erst einmal seinen eigentlichen Aufgaben nachkommen. Und ja, meine Frage bleibt ungeklärt- was hat die Rettung von Bienen mit Angeln zu tun?
> 
> Ich denke das Thema passt erst, wenn wir Angler diesbezüglich akut von Verboten bedroht sind...



Bei den Gewässerrandstreifen geht es um die aus unserer Sicht besonders brennende Themen wie Eintrag von Feststoffen (Erde,Sand), standortgerechte Gehölze, Beschattung und Wassertemperatur. Das ist als Verbandsaufgabe mindestens so wichtig wie ein funktionierendes Kormoranmanagement, besonders an kleinen Fließgewässern. Hätte ich die Wahl zwischen den beiden, würde ich mich für den Randstreifen entscheiden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Februar 2019)

Die Verknüpfung Angeln /Naturschutz wurde bereits irgendwo auf den ersten drei Seiten des Threads dargestellt und durchgekaut..... 

Wozu das nochmals wiederkäuen? So kommen wir gleich zum Thema Schutz von Kühen....


----------



## Racklinger (4. Februar 2019)

Anscheinend geht ja schon die Befürchtung um, dass es unmittelbare Auswirkungen auf die Angler hat, wie man hier auch schon lesen konnte. Aber ist dass auch wirklich so oder sind dass nur Vermutungen? Deswegen ja meine Frage, ob es Erfahrungen aus anderen Bundesländern gibt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Februar 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Anscheinend geht ja schon die Befürchtung um, dass es unmittelbare Auswirkungen auf die Angler hat, wie man hier auch schon lesen konnte. Aber ist dass auch wirklich so oder sind dass nur Vermutungen? Deswegen ja meine Frage, ob es Erfahrungen aus anderen Bundesländern gibt.



Ja, gibt es. Niedersachsen und Sachsen- Anhalt (Elbe). Niedersachsen muss ich nachfragen, ob ich dazu bereits etwas veröffentlichen darf, da ich den Entwurf bisher nur vertraulich erhalten habe...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wie begründest Du Deine Aussage? Möglichst mit Angabe einer verbindlichen (rechtlichen) Quelle. Für mich gilt erst einmal der §38 (4.2) WHG, jedoch bin ich ehrlich, und habe mich da noch nicht so intensiv mit befasst. Als Meeres- und Kanalangler stellt sich mir die Frage nämlich in der Regel nach Büschen nicht...
> 
> 
> Wir Angler sind demnach Schuld am Niedergang der Insekten und das Aussperren von uns Anglern rettet demnach die Biene?



Bei uns steht einfach nur irgendwo in den Papieren, dass man das Ufer betreten kann, aber Rücksicht auf Pflanzen und Tiere nehmen muss. Wenn man sich eine kleine Stelle frei macht (anders kann man da auch oft nicht angeln) sagt keiner was und habe auch sonst nie gehört, dass es da mal Probleme gab.

Angler sind nicht Schuld und der Satz bezog sich auch nicht auf Angler, sondern ganz allgemein wie ich das über viele Jahre erlebt hab. Wenn man endlich ernsthaft was für den Schutz unternehmen würde (Landwirtschaft für mich Hauptschuldiger) und wir Angler mit eingeschlossen sein sollten, indem man bestimmte Stellen nicht oder nur noch eingeschränkt betreten darf, Flächen ausgeweitet werden etc, dann würde ich das zwar nicht toll finden, aber ich wär dabei. Durch ewiges Reden, Beharren eigener Interessen und schlechten Kompromissen (wie diese albernen 2-3m breiten Randstreifen usw) ist keinem geholfen. Das Opfer würde ich bringen, wenn man gleichzeitig die Hauptverantwortlichen mal richtig anpackt (wird nur nie passieren, weil Lobby, Geld, keiner will nachgeben und viel bla bla und deshalb geht das Insektensterben auch munter weiter)


----------



## fishhawk (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Anscheinend geht ja schon die Befürchtung um, dass es unmittelbare Auswirkungen auf die Angler hat,



Der Fischereiverband Mittelfranken steht ja in vollem Umfang hinter dem Volksbegehren und möchte dann anscheinend, dass der Vorschlag der ÖDP möglichst schnell zum Gesetz wird.

Für die Gewässer dieses Verbandes gelten u.a. folgende Regeln. 

"Das Beschädigen von Pflanzen an den Ufern und Böschungen ist strengstens verboten"   Bei Flurschäden gibt es für Ersttäter Verweis und 60,- € Geldauflage, Wiederholungstäter 300,- € und 1 Jahr Kartensperre. 

Ähnliche Regelungen haben die meisten Vereine hier. Stellen freimachen ist höchstens im Rahmen der Arbeitsdienste erlaubt, die meist nur im Herbst/Winter genehmigt werden, weil dann die Vegetations- und Brutperioden ziemlich vorbei sind.

Aus meiner Sicht ist schon etwas zweifelhaft, wenn sich Angelvereine/Verbände bedingungslos hinter den ÖDP-Vorschlag stellen und dann  auch noch die Mitglieder zur Nachahmung anhalten.

Aber ich respektieren die freie Meinungsäußerung und die Wahlfreiheit.  Das sollten die Vorstände m.E. aber ihren Mitgliedern auch zubilligen, so wie es LFV Bayern und Jagdverband getan haben.

Die Grundidee an sich finde ich jetzt nicht schlecht. Und bei einem Volksentscheid kommt ja dann höchstwahrscheinlich ein Gegenentwurf des Landtags, der ggf. akzeptabler sein wird.

Ob sich dann aber beim Volksentscheid die Biene-Maja Anhänger durchsetzen oder die Gegenseite kann man nur mutmaßen.
Ob die Angler da in Bayern wirklich das Zünglein an der Waage wären?

Egal wie man zu der Sache steht, beim Volksentscheid müsste dann wirklich jeder zur Abstimmung, der sich nicht unterbuttern lassen möchte.

An den Brexit hatte ja im Vorfeld  auch fast niemand geglaubt.  

Wer sich nun auch wofür entscheidet, dem wünsche ich, dass er es später nicht bereut.


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

OT...

Das "rettet die Bienen" erinnert mich frappant an das "rettet die Wale" der frühen 80er. Und was haben wir heute? Viel zu viele viel zu adipöse Damen an den Stränden. Was erwartet uns, wenn die Bienen gerettet wurden? 

.../OT


----------



## fishhawk (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Was erwartet uns, wenn die Bienen gerettet wurden?



Ich glaube um diese Art von Bienen geht nicht  .  

Die wären mir als zufriedenem Ehemann auch egal.


----------



## Lommel (4. Februar 2019)

Bei allem Respekt. Ich bin der Meinung das ein verbot von glyphosat und ähnlichen umweltkeulen den Bienen bzw. Insekten mehr nützt, als ein  betretungsverbot der Randstreifen durch Angler.


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2019)

Lommel schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt. Ich bin der Meinung das ein verbot von glyphosat und ähnlichen umweltkeulen den Bienen bzw. Insekten mehr nützt, als ein  betretungsverbot der Randstreifen durch Angler.


Aber mit den Spritzmitteln wird Geld verdient. Viel Geld und da geht die Problematik los!


----------



## bombe20 (4. Februar 2019)

"bedenke worum du bittest, es könnte dir gewährt werden."
wenn die initiatoren der aktion ihren willen bekommen sollten, ihre maßnahmen dann stück für stück ausweiten und dabei andere einschränken, ist das geschrei wieder groß. ich sehe solchen aktionismus mittlerweile mehr als kritisch.
auf seite eins dieses treads ist ein merkur-artikel verlinkt, in dem die vorsitzende der grünen bayern in verbindung mit dem volksbegehren gezeigt wird. das sollte jedem zu denken geben.


----------



## Nemo (4. Februar 2019)

Das Bienensterben ist menschgemacht und wir Menschen müssen versuchen, das wieder hinzukriegen.
Ich habe vor einigen Jahren mal eine ähnliche Doku gesehen, wie diese hier:
http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=69550
nur damals noch krasser. Da hat in endlosen Weiten von Obstplantagen kein Insekt oder Grashalm mehr gelebt. Nur noch die Birnenbäume und die menschlichen "Bienen".
(dass ich kein Obst aus China esse muss ich nicht erwähnen, da muss man doch von jedem Bissen Obst zweimal Krebs kriegen)
Die Geschöpfe der Natur (jetzt werde ich poetisch) sind untrennbar miteinander verbunden und beeinflussen sich gegenseitig und wir Angler mit unseren Fischen sind mittendrin. Wenn wir uns nur auf unsere Fische konzentrieren und nicht das Ganze sehen, sind wir nicht besser als so manche Lachnummer (der Kenner erkennt den Namenszusammenhang) vom NABU.


----------



## NaabMäx (5. Februar 2019)

I kannt scho wieder Speim.

Wieso fragt nicht einer das Frauchen aus Passau, ob es für uns Angler einschränkungen gibt?
Schreib ein Mail in.

Ich sehe das so, das dies ein Anfang ist, und man daraus Erfahrungen gewinnt, daran justiert, bis es akzeptabel ist.
Das mit den Spritzmitteln, als wichtigen Bestandteil, sehe ich ähnlich. Jedoch will jeder von uns mit Nahrungsmittel versorgt werden. Also muss ein Weg gefunden werden, wie sich das für Mensch und Tier akzeptabel machen lässt. Das ist doch mal einen Versuch wert.

Angeln:
Angler integrieren sich vermutlich mit den Jägern am unauffälligsten in der Natur. Wenn ein Eisvogel auf der Angel seinen Ansitz sucht, kanns so schlimm nicht sein.
Wenn ich meinen Angelplatz nur in der brutfreien Zeit ausschneiden darf, - das trägt man doch gerne bei.
Wir haben auch Schonzeiten bei den Fischen - schon vergessen.
Einem Insekt, Vogel oder Wild, ist es relativ egal, ob da ein kleiner Weg von ca. 0,5-1m zum Ufer ist. Den kann es leicht überwinden oder nützt ihn sogar als Wechsel.
Mehr als 95% der Angler sind wie oft am Wasser?!

Wenn die Nahrungskette reist, schauts für Fische nicht gut aus.

MFG
NM


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Februar 2019)

D1985 schrieb:


> Nein, angeln kann ich da überall.* Auch mir eine Stelle frei machen. Sagt keiner was.* Die Randstreifen könnten meiner Ansicht nach noch deutlich breiter sein...10x so viel, denn so wie sie sind bringen die kaum was. Wenn der Landwirt auf seinem Feld rummacht kommt noch genügend Zeug ins Wasser oder eben auf die Pflanzen. Aber da wird dann maximal wieder Jahre gesabbelt, Verantwortungen weggeschoben...bis es wirklich mal zu spät ist. Als Angler hätte ich aber auch kein Problem, wenn solche Streifen nur noch bedingt zugänglich wären. Ich lebe hier schon ewig und wie sich die Natur hier, besonders die Insekten hier entwickelt haben ist einfach nur schlimm....



Bis mal einer etwas sagt und Anzeige erstattet.
Tolerieren heisst nicht, dass das Beschneiden von Uferböschung etc. erlaubt ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. Februar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> I kannt scho wieder Speim.
> 
> Wieso fragt nicht einer das Frauchen aus Passau, ob es für uns Angler einschränkungen gibt?
> Schreib ein Mail in.
> ...



Brutzeit: 1. März bis 30. September
Quelle Bundesnaturschutzgesetz.

Immer noch gerne dazu bereit?
Bereit dazu nicht ans Gewässer zu können weil alles zugewachsen ist?
Ufer verflachen/ verlanden weil das Schilf sich breit macht...


----------



## MarkusZ (5. Februar 2019)

Die ÖDP-Aktion scheint jedenfalls ihr Ziel zu erreichen.

Da wird ja suggeriert, dass dieser Gesetzentwurf *die einzige und letzte Chance* ist, das Insektensterben noch aufzuhalten.

Wenn dann schon Vorstände von Fischereivereinen/Verbänden vor Begeisterung fast vom Stuhl fallen und Kritikern pauschal Hirnlosigkeit vorwerfen, was soll man da von der meist schlecht oder bisweilen sogar desinformierten Normalbevölkerung erwarten.

Die glauben wahrscheinlich wirklich, dass hier für oder gegen Bienen abgestimmt wird.

Ob die Funktionäre wirklich hinter dem Gesetzentwurf stehen oder nur aus Imagegründen so tun, kann man nur mutmaßen.

Dass man für mehr Insektenschutz sein kann aber den ÖDP-Vorschlag trotzdem für überzogen halten kann, wird scheinbar nicht akzeptiert.

Darf man mal auf den Volksentscheid gespannt sein.

Da haben sich einige Funktionäre ja schon im Vorfeld ziemlich festgelegt, was ich für nen taktischen Fehler halte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (5. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Februar 2019)

Für jeden Meter Fluss gehen 10m² Ackerland flöten. Das ist der radikale Weg.


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2019)

Für alle die nicht vom Hof kommen....

Unsere Anbau geht zu ca 80% ins Ausland und der Weizen auf euren Tellern kommt aus Ländern wie Russland USA und co.

Das gleiche gilt für fleisch,das meiste fleisch was wir hier produzieren geht ins Ausland und für uns kommt aus dem Ausland neues fleisch an.......

Es gibt davon aber auch etliche Videos bei youtube,der Landwirt wie ihr ihn kennt wird die nächsten Jahre eh verschwinden,die Pachtpreise für ein Hektar sind Explodiert und um  Land kloppt man sich schon seit einigen Jahren. 

Der Blühstreifen blüht nur weil es eine Ausgleichszahlung gibt,ansonsten würde da ne frucht stehen weil mittlerweile jeder cent zählt........

Ich könnte noch einiges hier dazu Ausplaudern aber lassen wir das lieber.....

lg


----------



## MarkusZ (5. Februar 2019)

> Erst einmal ist es so, dass die Initiative den wohl mehrheitsfähig Hauptschuldigen, die industrielle Landwirtschaft, benennt



In Bayern sind das noch zu ca. 94% der kleinere Familienbetriebe, die durchschnittlich bewirtschaftete Fläche ist ca. 57% vom Bundesdurchschnitt und nur in den Stadtstaaten noch etwas kleiner.  Im Osten sind die Betriebe im Schnitt 7 - 8 * groß.

Aber natürlich kann man auch kleinen Flächen unterschiedlich wirtschaften.

Den bayrischen Landwirten die Alleinschuld zuzuschieben halte ich für überzogen.


----------



## bombe20 (5. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Den bayrischen Landwirten die Alleinschuld zuzuschieben halte ich für überzogen.


nach dem wahlergebnis hätte man es wissen sollen. das wird eine amüsante legislaturperiode.


----------



## MarkusZ (5. Februar 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> nach dem wahlergebnis hätte man es wissen sollen. das wird eine amüsante legislaturperiode.



Also ich glaube nicht, dass es mit Frau Schulze und Co. an der Regierung lustiger geworden wäre.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Puh, da weiß man ja gar nicht wo man anfangen soll. Vielleicht vorweg, die Zahnfee retten finde ich auch wichtig.
> 
> Erst einmal ist es so, dass die Initiative den wohl mehrheitsfähig Hauptschuldigen, die industrielle Landwirtschaft, benennt. In jedem zweiten Satz lese ich dann etwas von Förderung und Geld. Hier zeigt sich dann die jahrzehntelange Gehirnwäsche von Politik und Wirtschaft. Im Klartext bedeutet dies nämlich, dass sowohl die industrielle als auch die ökologische Landwirtschaft in Europa zum überwiegenden Teil nicht konkurrenzfähig ist. Um die Produktivität von industriellen Flächenländern oder selbst von händisch mit geringen Lohnkosten wirtschaftenden Entwicklungsländern zu erreichen, werden aberwitzige Summen an Steuergeldern versenkt und dies mit all den bekannten Auswirkungen. Hier wird künstlich eine Industrie, die zusätzlich noch eine unbedeutende Anzahl an Arbeitskraft benötigt, am Leben erhalten. Auch die Verschiebung des Fokus auf extensive Landwirtschaft wird daran nichts ändern, denn der ja auch zitierte indische Ökolandbau wird das günstiger können. Hier möchte man dann plötzlich nicht mehr dem mündigen Konsumenten die Entscheidung überlassen ob er das angeblich bessere heimische Produkt kaufen möchte oder das chinesische Pendant. Das ist Protektionismus at it‘s best.
> 
> ...




Gutes Statement, unterschreibe ich zu 100%


----------



## NaabMäx (5. Februar 2019)

Hallo, 
vorne Weg, die ÖDP ist mir wurscht, mir geht um die Sache.

Hab das von der ÖDP Webseite: http://www.oedp-passau.de/aktuelles...fischereiverein-und-frauenbund-unterstuetzen/
Dort nachzulesen:
"Die Fischereivereine kritisierten schon länger, dass die überwiegend landwirtschaftlichen Einträge in die Fließgewässer zu einem gravierenden Rückgang des Artenreichtums in den Gewässern führen."

Ob die sich in Ihrem Wahlkreis trauten tät, gegen Angler zu sein?  Ihre Unterstützer eine vor den Latz zu ballern. Wär mal einen Versuch wert.  


He Kopfschüttel:
Wieso kannst du nicht ans Wasser? Du schneidest dir deinen Platz (Plätze) in den anderen Monaten frei. Das mach ich von hausauf im Winter, weil ich im Sommer angeln will, und nicht rum schnipseln. 
Glaubst du, das in der gesamten Brutzeit ein Betretungsverbot kommt? 
Dann dürfte kein Bauer mehr in diesen Monaten, im Wald arbeiten. "Borkenkäfer hallo" sag ich da nur.
Akkurat die Naturliebhaber (ÖDP eingeschlossen), die so gerne in der Natur spazieren gehen, müssten in der Brutzeit in Ihren Wohnungen hocken, denn in jeder Hecke, an der sie vorbei gehen, könnte ein Vogel oder Insekt sitzen oder brüten, den sie dadurch stören. (Mehr stört ein vernünftiger Angler auch nicht.)    

Landwirte:
Ich vermeide absichtlich Landwirte als Sündenbock hinzustellen. Das sind sie nicht. Wir leben alle vom landwirtschaftlichen Anbau. Das wird nur funktionieren, wenn man die Landwirte mit ins Boot holt. 
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die, die das Volksbegehren erarbeitet haben, die Landwirte als Sündenbock hinstellen wollen oder haben. 
Bewusst muss einem auch sein, dass schon aus Prinzip, wenn ein Flügel für was ist, die anderen dagegen sind und umgekehrt.
Ob die Sache gut oder schlecht ist, spielt da keine Rolle. Und schon gleich gar nicht, wie man das unterstützen oder optimieren könnte. - Leider

Also selber informieren und zwar von der Quelle. Nicht auf Geplapper hören und im Falle dort schriftlich nachfragen wie sie zu den Bedenken stehen.

Den Ökoextremisten: Sorgen sollte man ernst nehmen.


mfg
M


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2019)




----------



## fishhawk (8. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

Markus Söder hat jetzt erklärt, dass er unabhängig vom Ausgang des Volksbegehrens Maßnahmen einleiten will, um die Bienen und die Bauern zu retten. Dabei will er auch die verschiedenen Verbände, u.a. Jäger und Fischer mit ins Boot holen.



> https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/bayern/Soeder-will-Bienen-und-Bauern-retten-id53419911.html



Damit wäre der Fischereiverband Mittelfranken in der Bredouille, da ja dem  ÖDP-Vorschlag vollste Unterstützung zugesagt wurde.

Bei uns im Ort waren übrigens Kinder im Grundschulalter im Biene Maja-Köstüm mit "Rettet die Bienen" unterwegs.

Kann man auch geteilter Meinung drüber sein. Die 10-Seiten Gesetzesvorschlag dürften die mutmaßlich nicht gelesen haben.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Februar 2019)

?


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Bei uns im Ort waren übrigens Kinder im Grundschulalter im Biene Maja-Köstüm mit "Rettet die Bienen" unterwegs.
> 
> Kann man auch geteilter Meinung drüber sein. Die 10-Seiten Gesetzesvorschlag dürften die mutmaßlich nicht gelesen haben.



Hallo,

so etwas sehe ich auch immer mit gemischten Gefühlen. Sieht man ja immer wieder, dass sogar kleine Kinder für irgendwelche "Sachen" instrumentalisiert werden.
Ich sehe darin eine subtile Form des Kindesmißbrauchs.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2019)

Man kann diskutieren oder einfach machen wie bei uns in der Nachbargemeinde. Das haben die sogar ohne Angler hinbekommen 

www.henstedt-ulzburg.de/bluehwiesen.html


----------



## fishhawk (8. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

freiwillig gemacht wird in Bayern auch einiges.

Das wird auch staatlich gefördert:

https://www.lfl.bayern.de/iab/kulturlandschaft/030381/index.php

Aber es geht ja nicht um Freiwilligkeit sondern um gesetzliche Verpflichtungen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2019)

Ja, in D gibt es halt die Politik der Verbote. Das ist einfacher...


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Februar 2019)

Wenn die Freiwilligkeit so gut funktionieren würde, gäbe es keine Diskussion um fehlende Gewässerrandsteifen.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, in D gibt es halt die Politik der Verbote. Das ist einfacher...



Hängt wohl von den Parteien ab.

Die einen setzten auf Verbote/Gebote/Quoten, die anderen eher auf staatliche Fördermaßnahmen.

In einer echten Demokratie hat man als Wahlberechtigter dann die auch die Wahl.


----------



## hans albers (9. Februar 2019)

yap ,
und markus söder bekommt bestimmt nicht meine stimme..


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> yap ,
> und markus söder bekommt bestimmt nicht meine stimme..




Hallo,

wie sollte das bei Preuße/Fischkopf auch gehen????   



> Man kann diskutieren oder einfach machen



Ein Landwirt in unserer Gegend bietet über ebay die Möglichkeit, für 50,- € jeweils 100m2 Produktionsfläche in ne Blühwiese umzuwandeln.
Der Ansturm ist sagen wir mal: "deutlich geringer" als beim Volksbegehren. 

Wenn es an den eigenen Geldbeutel oder das eigene Grundstück geht, scheint die Begeisterung bei vielen nachzulassen.

Die ganze Sache läuft m.E. viel zu emotional ab.

Da werden nicht nur kleine Kinder im Bienenkostüm auf Stimmenfang geschickt, sogar Gemeinden verstoßen ganz bewußt gegen das Neutralitätsgebot, zumindest wenn bestimmte Fraktionen die Mehrheit stellen. Die Rechtsaufsicht des Landkreises hat denen aber klar gemacht, dass Gesetze auch für Grüne und Rote gelten.

Ich stehe nach wie vor auf dem Standpunkt, man sollte sich erst sorgfältig aus verschiedenen Quellen informieren, und dann seine eigene, rationale Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2019)

Und am Ende geht es aus, wie mit der Raucherei in Wirtshäusern. Die große Masse geht aus Bequemlichkeit, oder Sonstwas nicht hin und eine Minorität von Aktivisten diktieren der Mehrheit die Gangart...!


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2019)

> yap ,
> und markus söder bekommt bestimmt nicht meine stimme..




Und deswegen sehen zunehmend immer mehr und mehr die Gefahr, die aus der Initiative heraussgehen wird:
Eine polische Wahl gegen die Regierung Söder, mit Sachentscheidung hat das alles nichts oder eben schon lange nichts mehr zu tun!
Von Oppositions-Politikern geplan, die ihren Sekt schon kalt stellen, anstatt ein Konzept vorzustellen, mit dem sie die vielen und immer  mehr werdenden Fragen beantworten ....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ein Landwirt in unserer Gegend bietet über ebay die Möglichkeit, für 50,- € jeweils 100m2 Produktionsfläche in ne Blühwiese umzuwandeln.
> Der Ansturm ist sagen wir mal: "deutlich geringer" als beim Volksbegehren.



Der will also für die Stilllegung eines ha. Ackerfläche (nix anders ist die Umwandlung in eine Blühwiese) 5000 € pro Jahr kassieren? Oder auf welchem Zeitraum war das angedacht?
Falls das mit dem Jahr stimmt, ist das nicht ernst zu nehmender Deppenfang (er kassiert dann nochmal um die 330 € Flächenstillegungsprämie pro ha) und dem Vogel gehört eine Watschen hinter die Löffel.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2019)

Wieso? Sich Deppen suchen, um die abzuzocken ist ja nicht verwerflich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wieso? Sich Deppen suchen, um die abzuzocken ist ja nicht verwerflich.


Haste auch wieder Recht


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2019)

Das einzige was man dann in Frage stellen kann, ist die Stillegungsprämie. Denn er generiert ja mit der Fläche noch Einkommen.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

gilt für zwei Jahre, bei Wunsch auch länger.



> Wieso? Sich Deppen suchen, um die abzuzocken ist ja nicht verwerflich.



So ist ist es wohl.

Weder für die Unterschrift unter so einen Vertrag noch für die Unterschrift beim Volksbegehren, noch für die Abstimmung beim Volksentscheid wird ein Intelligenztest vorausgesetzt. Geschäftsfähigkeit und Wahlberechtigung reichen da völlig aus.

Bei Gemeinderäten vermutet man zwar, dass die sich schon wissen sollten, was Recht und Gesetz ist und sich auch dran halten, scheint aber eben auch nicht auf alle zuzutreffen.

Hier wurde ja schon geäußert, dass allein der Name Söder schon reichen sollte um beim Volksentscheid gegen den Landtagsvorschlag und für den ÖDP-Entwurf zu stimmen. Wozu sich da noch mit Inhalten belasten.

Ich werde mir beide Alternativen genau durchlesen und dann entscheiden, wofür ich meine Stimme abgebe.

Der Fischereiverband MFr hat sich ja im Vorfeld schon festgelegt. Das halte ich für unklug.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Februar 2019)

Es gibt bereits Überlegungen, den Thread wegen zunehmender Allgemeinpolitik zu schließen....

Verfranst euch bitte nicht auf andere Kriegsschauplätze und bleibt beim Thema! 
Danke!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Februar 2019)

Der Landwirt führt den Bürgern doch nur damit vor Augen, das solche beschlossenen Maßnahmen immer auch irgendjemand Geld kosten, das finde ich nachvollziehbar. Das er damit nicht weniger Geld verdienen will, als mit einem normalen Anbau ist dann auch zu verstehen. Und wenn er noch ein wenig mehr verlangt...es soll ja auch Spaß machen.

Idealismus ist sicher nicht sein Antrieb.

Wir machen aber auch immer ein Politik nach dem Motto, wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass und das zieht sich durch alle Themen.

Bei vielen Themen ist klar, das es Zeit ist umzudenken, aber wer mag schon unbequeme Wahrheiten an den Mann bringen und so trotten wir weiter in ausgetretenen Pfaden.

Beispiele?

Unser Umgang mit

Pestiziden
Antibiotika in Landwirtschaft und Aquakultur
Überfischung
Herbiziden in Landwirtschaft und Garten
Verwendung von Kunststoffen.......


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Verfranst euch bitte nicht auf andere Kriegsschauplätze und bleibt beim Thema!



Thema war ja, ob Vereine/Verbände der Angler sich besser auf die Seite der ÖDP schlagen sollen, oder ihre Mitglieder lieber neutral informieren sollten.

Ich finde es nicht klug, sich auf einen Gesetzesvorschlag festzulegen, ohne den Gegenvorschlag zu kennen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2019)

Dass die Verbände ihren Mitgliedern raten, sich zu informieren und dann frei zu entscheiden, ist natürlich angelpolitisch zu sehen.
Dies geschieht eben dann auch folgerichtig in Angelforen.
Zudem hat der Entwurf Söder ausdrücklich die angelpolitische Note, indem er zum (Gegen-)Gesetzesentwurf die Angler (!) zusätzlich zu den Naturschutzverbänden an den Runden Tisch eingeladen hat. Dass Söder auch ausdrücklich  Angler zum runden Tisch lädt, zeigt, dass die Regierung den angelpolitischen Aspekt erkannt hat.


----------



## Seele (9. Februar 2019)

Bitte keine Allgemeinpolitik sonst machen wir hier dicht.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Bitte keine Allgemeinpolitik sonst machen wir hier dicht.



Hallo,

dann zieh mal ne Grenze wo Anglerinteressen enden und Allgemeinpolitik beginnt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2019)

Wo ist Allgemeinpolitik zu sehen?
Das alles ist mitten im angelpolitischen Kontext.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dass die Verbände ihren Mitgliedern raten, sich zu informieren und dann frei zu entscheiden, ist natürlich angelpolitisch zu sehen.
> Dies geschieht eben dann auch folgerichtig in Angelforen.
> Zudem hat der Entwurf Söder ausdrücklich die angelpolitische Note, indem er zum (Gegen-)Gesetzesentwurf die Angler (!) zusätzlich zu den Naturschutzverbänden an den Runden Tisch eingeladen hat. Dass Söder auch ausdrücklich  Angler zum runden Tisch lädt, zeigt, dass die Regierung den angelpolitischen Aspekt erkannt hat.



Zumindest die Regierung hat den angelpolitischen Aspekt erkannt, mal sehen wie lange es hier im AB dazu dauert ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Februar 2019)

Der wird sehr wohl erkannt - 

Aber bei den Ausflügen zu Einzelaktionen von "geschäftstüchtigen" Landwirten, Kindern in Bienenkostümen ist - insbesondere durch die Kommentare dazu- absolut Ende.

Bevor ich hier ein weiteres Mal ne knappe Stunde dransitze um zu editieren (ohne den Strang aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen), mache ich das Ding hier eher dicht!
Das ist nicht unsere Aufgabe- 


Was ich nebenbei noch erkenne - Wir nähern uns langsam dem Bereich - öffentliches Diskutieren von Moderatorenentscheidung.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

wäre es dann nicht besser gewesen, Ross und Reiter zu nennen?

So sieht das eben schon so aus, als ob sich das direkt auf den Beitrag von Toni bezieht.

Mir dürft ihr da ruhig in die Kandare fahren.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Februar 2019)

Nenene- sowas wie Pranger oder Outing betreiben wir hier nicht! 
Sofern mit einzelnen Usern etwas zu regeln ist, wird das im nicht öffentlichen Bereich stattfinden...

Das Problem ist, dass darauf gepocht wurde, den Thread im Bereich der Angelpolitik zu halten;
Dafür gelten natürlich andere Maßstäbe als für den unter Anglerlatein geführten Laberbereich. 

Es soll ja schließlich vermittelt werden, dass wichtige/ bedeutsame Themen ernsthaft besprochen bzw. abgehandelt werden.

Die engen Maßstäbe zur Beschränkung auf Angelpolitik beruhen darauf, dass die Politik an sich eine vielschichtige Sache ist, die je nach Auffassung, Bildung, Charakter eines Einzelnen beliebig analysiert, zerpflückt und neu zusammengesetzt werden kann.... und somit zu starken Reibungspunkten in der Forengemeinschaft führt. 

So etwas zu moderieren ohne sich irgendwie /irgendwo parteiisch zu machen ist nicht nur nahezu unmöglich, sondern auch undankbar. 

Einen echten Politologen für die Betreuung solcher Themen zu unterhalten, ist für das Gros der Forenbetreiber im Web unverhältnismäßig bzw unwirtschaftlich, von daher ist in den meisten Foren Politik grundsätzlich per Forenregeln verboten. 

Hier im Anglerboard wurde der Kompromiss für einen Bereich der Angelpolitik gegangen, weil der Umbruch in den Rahmenbedingungen für die Ausübung unseres gemeinsamen Hobbys dies erforderlich gemacht hat. 

Keiner der Moderatoren liebt angelpolitische Themen- dementsprechend gibt es hier niemanden, der mit absoluter Hingabe und Engelsgeduld die Arten von Politik, Angelpolitik und Stammtischgerede aussiebt.

Es wird darauf reduziert, wie sich ein Thread /eine Thematik entwickelt - und wie sich die Forengemeinschaft darauf einlässt.... und dementsprechend wird von den Moderatoren beurteilt, in welcher Rubrik /Sparte das Thema einzuordnen ist.

Sofern sich einer der User für ein Themengebiet interessiert und die Forensuche bemüht, will er auch fündig werden ohne große Umschweife- darum ist die Einordnung für uns wichtig! 

Nochmals zur Erinnerung - Die Foreninhalte sind von Usern für User!


----------



## Seele (9. Februar 2019)

Sehr gut geschrieben Kai,


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Erklärungen.

Ebenso vielen Dank an die Moderatoren, die sich ja meist im Hintergrund halten.

Ist wahrscheinlich für alle Beteiligten nicht einfach, da die Grenzlinien genau zu erkennen.

Ich bin trotzdem gespannt, wie sich die diversen Angelvereine/Verbände beim Volksentscheid positionieren werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein Verein unterstützt aktiv das bayerische Volksbegehren "Rettet die Bienen". In einem anderen Anglerforum wurde mir auf die Frage, warum dazu nichts veröffentlicht wird, vorgeworfen, dass diese Initiative ja nichts mit Angeln zu tun hätte (Seh ich völlig anders; Stichwort Futtergrundlage für Fische) und sich schnell gegen Angler richten könnte, weil damit verbunden vielleicht Zugangsbeschränkungen zu Gewässern etc. verbunden sein könnten. Wie seht ihr das und vor allem an die bayerischen Vereinsmitglieder gerichtet: Wie positionieren sich eure Vereine und ihr hierzu?
> 
> Bin neugierig auf die Antworten



Nur die Bienen retten zu wollen wäre mir nicht mal eine Zeile wert.
Aber es sind ja nicht nur die Bienen, sondern es betrifft auch die Bienen.
Als Angler, geht es da wohl eher um Insekten und Krebstiere als Futtertiere der Fische und natürlich um all das Leben was einem den Aufenthalt in der Natur wertvoll erscheinen lsst.
Mag sein das ich da ein romantischer Spinner bin und Andere Angeln nüchterner als Nahrungssuche betrachten.
Aber auch sie sollten wissen das Fische wenn sie nicht aus der industrielen Produktion stammen und viea P&T bald gegessen werden draußen etwas zu fressen finden müssen.
Mag sein das Wir Romantiker die Natur vermissen, wo andere P&T aus Massentierhaltung und Industialisierung der Natur zu Produktionsflächen, als gar nicht so störend empfinden.
Mich verwundert dann, das es Angler gibt, welche die Bienen nicht schützen wollen.
Das Bienensterben sollte Ihnen Angst machen und noch mehr das, da scheinbar nur das Haustier Biene, Eigentümer als Verteidiger hat.
Die Landnutzung in Deutschland hat sich verändert so das nun auch schon die gepäppelte Biene Probleme hat.
Auch die sinkende Anzahl der Wiesenvögel wird wahrgenommen, aber das sind alles nur die Folgen eines fehlenden Interesses am Wohlergehen der Würmer, Insekten oder Krebstiere.
(Hust...Das Beamte so etwas wie Naturerhalt auch dauerhaft durchsetzen, muss sich ja erst noch beweisen und funktioniert erst mal nur in der staatsrechtlichen Theorie)

Wir sind so Oberflächlich das wir nicht einmal begreifen was da passiert mit den Grundlagen und dann über einzelne Folgen jammern.
Fisch kommt halt vom Fischzüchter, Strom aus der Steckdose, Essen aus dem Supermarkt.

Die wenigsten Angler machen sich wirklich Gedanken über das was Fische fressen.
(Wenn sind das meist verrückte Spezis, die etwas seltsam erscheinen, aber meist auch seltsam erfolgreich sind)
Angler wählen dann gerne Politiker (müssen ja selbst keine Angler sein) um etwas fürs Angeln zu erreichen.
Da kann es schon mal Passieren das so ein Amt an Fürsprecher der Agralobby geht.
In der Folge, haben sich Angler da  schon gegen den Bienenschutz und den Schutz der Futtertiere der Fische ausgesprochen.
Jetzt jammert nicht, das die dann auch nur oberflächlich Tierschutz mit Angeln verbinden wollen.
Das passiert wenn man Politiker zur Vertretung der Angler macht, anstatt Angler in die Politik zu wählen.

Ich denke echte Angler und vor allem die Spezis, wissen recht genau, wie wichtig für Ihr Hobby die natürlichen Grundlagen sind.
Viele werden gar die großen Veränderungen und Folgen der letzten Jahre mitbekommen haben, wie z.B, das Verschwinden der Milchviehhaltung auf Wiesen und die immer brutalere Industriealisierung der Landwirtschaft.
Industiealisierung bekommt der Natur halt nicht, auch nicht in der Landwirtschaft.
Da sind schon Unterschiede...
Früher düngte man mit Gülle wenn es nicht gut wuchs.
Heute entsorgt man gegen Geld die Maximal erlaubte Menge und überlegt was da dann noch wächst und Geld bringt.
Und maximal erlaubt bedeutet dann: Legal ist das was einem nachgewiesen werden kann oderwas eben nicht Bestraft wird. 
Alles scheint erlaubt, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten wurde....und dabei nie die Subventionen verschlefen.
Für so etwas braucht es dann wie bei der Steuererklärung echte Profis.
Denn mit gesunden Menschenverstand geht man unter..


----------



## fishhawk (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Die wenigsten Angler machen sich wirklich Gedanken über das was Fische fressen



Allzuviel Fliegenfischer scheinst du aber nicht zu kennen. 



> Ich denke echte Angler und vor allem die Spezis, wissen recht genau, wie wichtig für Ihr Hobby die natürlichen Grundlagen sind.



Sehe ich auch so. Deshalb finde ich es auch klüger, sich erstmal alle Alternativen anzusehen, statt sich vorzeitig auf den ersten Vorschlag  festzulegen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> NFrüher düngte man mit Gülle wenn es nicht gut wuchs.



War das gut oder schlecht für uns Angler ?


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> War das gut oder schlecht für uns Angler ?



Keine Ahnung?
Will mal so sagen, in vielen Gewässern in denen ich mit Angeln begann leben nun schon lange keine Fische mehr.
Sie sind verlandet wenn sie nicht ausgebaggert wurden, das geht relativ schnell voran.
Ich hatte auch nie wirklich Spass daran nach Fischsterben die toten Fische zu entsorgen, oder blöden Schamm zu verteilen.
Ich fand auch die Weißfische mit den blutigen Stellen am Körper nie sonderlich apetitlich und hätte früher da oft nicht baden sollen.
Mehr Fische bringt die Gülle bestimmt nicht, denn den holt sich eh längst der Kormoran.
Aber ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Zeit Ende der 80er Anfang der 90er als die Fischbestände wegen der besseren Wasserquallität explodierten und dann leider zu Kormoranen Verstoffwechselt wurden.

Ich verstehe deine Frage fast nicht, denke aber wenns so weiter geht gewinne ich viel Zeit.
Wenn ich weniger Angel, weil die Fische und Gewässer fehlen.
Ohne Angeln und Fische habe ich dann auch keine Tierschutzprobleme mehr. Die Rache an denn Gülleproduktienten würde mir leicht fallen, Ich liebe Salate, Nudeln und Gemüse und bio kann ich mir leisten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2019)

Sorry Bernd, ich finde jetzt dein Posting etwas wirr als Antwort , was aber auch an mir liegen kann ... ich schlafe mich jetzt endlich mal aus  gute Nacht


----------



## Wünschelrute (10. Februar 2019)

Die Lösung des Problems ist meines Erachtens nach nicht, dass man nun versucht durch Grünstreifen und Pflanzflächen mehr Lebensraum zu schaffen. Das ist ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein und die dadurch entstehende hypothetische Mehrzahl an Tieren wird sofort wieder auf den Feldern vernichtet.
Um die Bienen, die zur Honiggewinnung gehalten werden, ist es auch gar nicht so schlecht bestellt. Die leiden auch massiv, aber werden vom Imker schon so gut es geht geschützt. Viel mehr betrifft es die Wildbienen, Hummeln, Pflanzen bestäubenden Fliegen und anderes Kleingetier. Die können sich nicht wehren und Hilfe bekommen die auch nicht.
Kann nur für Niedersachsen und Nordrhein-Westfalen sprechen, aber Hauptverursacher ist hier die Landwirtschaft. Einerseits aus ökonomischen Zwängen heraus und - wie ich vermute - aus einer Zwangslage, in die man sich manövriert hat, in der man mehr und mehr produzieren und immer weiter in Hektar investieren muss durch einen andauernden Wachstumskampf. Denke mal, dass die Lage in Bayern ähnlich aussieht wie in ganz Deutschland.
Wenn auf den Feldern Maiswüsten (oder andere Monokulturen) stehen, von denen die Tiere nichts haben, oder wie beim Raps damals üblich erst gebeiztes Saatgut verwendet wird, welches dann noch massiv und wiederholt mit Neonikotinoiden, also Nervengift, behandelt wurde, muss man sich nicht wundern, dass da nichts mehr lebt. Heute ist das durch das Verbot zurück gegangen, aber da werden trotzdem noch die schweren Geschütze aufgefahren.
Und dass durch solche Monokulturen eben Fressfeinde in der Masse auftreten kann man sich eigentlich auch denken.
An die Landwirtschaft traut man sich jedoch nicht ran, verabschieden muss man ja aber dennoch was, damit des Volkes Seele Ruhe gibt. Die wahren Verantwortlichen sind von solchen Maßnahmen nicht betroffen und werden es auch wohl in naher und mittlerer Zukunft nicht sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nur die Bienen retten zu wollen wäre mir nicht mal eine Zeile wert.
> Aber es sind ja nicht nur die Bienen, sondern es betrifft auch die Bienen.
> Als Angler, geht es da wohl eher um Insekten und Krebstiere als Futtertiere der Fische und natürlich um all das Leben was einem den Aufenthalt in der Natur wertvoll erscheinen lsst.
> Mag sein das ich da ein romantischer Spinner bin und Andere Angeln nüchterner als Nahrungssuche betrachten.
> ...




Hallo Bernd,
ich glaube die Meißten hier teilen Deine Ansicht.
Nur viele (auch ich) sehen auch die andere Seite, eben diejenigen die eben solche Dinge als
Vehikel nutzen um gegen uns Angler zu votieren.
Und es ist mehr als richtig, eben auch darauf aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## Pokolyt (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen.
Fragen wir uns allen Ernstes ob ein paar Meter Uferbepflanzug das Bienen (Insekten)-Sterben messbar verringern könnte?
Bei 17000 ha Landwirtschaft in Deutschland sollte jedem klar sein wo angesetzt werden sollte. 
Ohne Frage ist meiner Meinung nach der Verbraucher mit Schuld. Wir wollen preiswert einkaufen (Brot, Milch, Obst, usw). Also muss der Landwirt preiswert produzieren. Bedeutet alle Störfaktoren wie Insekten auf seinen Feldern verhindern. Chemie ohne Ende.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

@Pokolyt ,
Du hast ja Recht, Im Übrigen sind ja mind. 95% der Ufer bewachsen.
Es besteht halt nur die Befürchtung, dass wir Angler die Ufer nicht mehr betreten dürfen, wir also wieder einmal als Bauernopfer dienen könnten.
Und gleichzeitig wären unsere Gegner wie Petra ihrem Ziel ein gewaltiges Stück näher.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

eigentlich geht es hier nicht darum, ob man für oder gegen mehr Insektenschutz ist.

Ich glaube nicht, dass  das hier jemand völlig egal ist, wenn die Nahrungskette den Bach runter geht.

Wobei die  Landwirtschaft in Nord- und Ostdeutschland nochmal ein ganz anderes Kaliber ist als in Bayern.

Die Frage ist, ob sich Angelvereine/Verbände  aktiv und in vollem Umfang auf den Gesetzesvorschlag der ÖDP festlegen sollen, oder ob man sich erst mal anschauen sollte, welche Alternativen der bayerische Landtag anbieten wird.

Ich werde jedenfalls beim Volksentscheid beide Vorschläge genau vergleichen und mich dann für die aus meiner Sicht geeignetere Alternative entscheiden, egal was der Fischereiverband MFr nun dazu sagt.


----------



## Pokolyt (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie groß die Fläche von privaten Gärten in Deutschland ist. Aber da ist es doch auch nicht anders. Insekten, die nicht gewollt sind weren vernichtet. Es soll zwar alles blühen und wachsen aber möglichst ohne "Viehzeugs". Nach dem Motto "Wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass".


----------



## hans albers (10. Februar 2019)

tja nun.... irgendwo muss man anfangen...


----------



## Grünknochen (10. Februar 2019)

Sehr netter Hinweis. Pflegeleicht müssen sie sein, die deutschen Gärten. Heutzutage am besten geschottert und mit Plastikpflanzen garniert. Ökologische Wüsten mit der Biodiversität eines Parkplatzes. Grün kaputt...


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

ehrlich gesagt, hab ich die Befürchtung , dass wir plötzlich an gewissen Gewässerabschnitten nicht mehr angeln dürfen,
weil irgendein Hansel da die kleinkarierte Wiesenschnake gesehen hat.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Sehr netter Hinweis. Pflegeleicht müssen sie sein, die deutschen Gärten. Heutzutage am besten geschottert und mit Plastikpflanzen garniert. Ökologische Wüsten mit der Biodiversität eines Parkplatzes. Grün kaputt...



Toll, wie hier pauschal über Dinge geurteilt wird ohne sich erst Mal genauer informiert zu  haben.  Wer von euch hat denn schon mal die Privatgärten in bayerischen Dörfern begutachtet? Da muss ich spontan an den Elfenbeinturm denken.

Richtig ist aber, dass im Volksbegehren Privatgärten ausgenommen sind. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Grünknochen (10. Februar 2019)

Ich nicht. Ich bin im Thema seit den 60er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Februar 2019)

Ja bayrische Bauerngärten sind schön, aber nicht die Regel. 

Ich wette, das die meisten Gärten erst mal einen schönen kurzen Rasen haben, der wird gedüngt und vertikutiert und selbst das Gänseblümchen und der Klee darin sind verhasst.  Von Löwenzahn mal ganz zu schweigen. Am Rand stehen Beete,  mit schönen Stauden. Am schönsten sind die mit gefüllten Blüten. Und die Wege, die Holzterasse, die Möbel, alles wird mit spezidealen Mitteln behandelt, damit Moose und Algen keine Chance haben.

Ich begrüße diese Aktion als Denkanstoß,  in der Hoffnung das man weiter an dem Thema dran bleibt. An den Gewässerrandstreifen allein möchte ich nichts fest machen,  da wächst im Zweifel eh nur drüsiges Sprengkraft,  aber das hat sich bisher auch nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen .

@Toni_1962 der Hinweis von Bernd war so zu verstehen, daß früher die Gülle ein wertvoller Dünger war. Teilweise sogar knapp. Heute ist Gülle ein in großen Mengen anfallenden Abfallprodukt, das eben irgendwo hin muss. Da bleibt dann oft nur Mais, der viel Gülle verträgt und dazu Viecher und Biogasanlagen füttert.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Ich begrüße diese Aktion als Denkanstoß, in der Hoffnung das man weiter an dem Thema dran bleibt.



So sehe ich das auch. 

Jetzt ist ja schonmal was in Gang gekommen. Warum sich manche Angelvereine/Verbände schon im Vorfeld festlegen, statt erstmal die Alternativen abzuwarten, kann ich halt nicht nachvollziehen.

@Testudo 
Bei uns im Kaff hättest du deine Wette zwar verloren, aber zuverlässige Zahlen für ganz Bayern kenne ich auch keine.
Solche Gärten, wie Grünknochen sie beschreibt, hab ich aber hier in der Gegend noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Februar 2019)

Ich kann nur nochmal sagen, beim Ranstreifen geht es nicht nur um die Bienchen, sondern vor Allem um Schatten und Schutz vor Erosion/Abwaschung von Ackerboden. Deshalb hat der Verband schon vor Jahren die verpflichtenden Gewässerrandstreifen nach Vorbild anderer Bundesländer gefordert.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Schutz vor Erosion/Abwaschung von Ackerboden



Der Boden würde mir da weniger Sorgen machen, als das andere Zeug, das dabei mit in die Gewässer gespült wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Februar 2019)

Worauf willst du denn warten? Von wem sollen denn die Alternativen kommen, die dem gemeinen Angler dann vollends munden würden? Von Natur,  Bund oder WWF? GREENPEACE?  Oder gar vom eine eigene Initiative?

Egal wer aus dieser Liste, es hätten immer die gleichen gewettert. Sei es die einen wollen uns eh nur das Angeln verbieten und die anderen sollen sich gefälligst nur darum kümmern .

NeIn, ich finde schon, das man auch Projekte mit tragen kann, wenn die Schnittmenge nicht bei 100% liegt und ich sehe auch nicht,  das nur weil eine solche Nischenpartei mit 1 bis 2% Wahlergebnisses auch gleich Angelverbote mit durchsetzt, wenn die großen Parteien es nicht wollen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Februar 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Als Angler, geht es da wohl eher um Insekten und Krebstiere als Futtertiere der Fische und natürlich um all das Leben was einem den Aufenthalt in der Natur wertvoll erscheinen lsst. (...) Mich verwundert dann, das es Angler gibt, welche die Bienen nicht schützen wollen.
> Das Bienensterben sollte Ihnen Angst machen und noch mehr das, da scheinbar nur das Haustier Biene, Eigentümer als Verteidiger hat.



Eigentlich weiß ich gar nicht, wo ich bei Deinen Aussagen anfangen soll und ich muss ehrlich eingestehen, dass es mir schwerfällt, die richtige Wortwahl zu finden....

Es mag tatsächlich sein, dass es Angler gibt, denen die Bienen egal sind, jedoch vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, ob sich diese Anzahl prozentual positiv oder negativ vom Durchschnitt der Bevölkerung verhält. Uns ja, als Angler interessieren mich tatsächlich die Insekten und Krebstiere, da dieses an manchen Gewässern über meinen Fangerfolg entscheidet. Als Mensch und verantwortlicher Bürger in diesem Land geht mein Interesse an der Natur dann deutlich über das hinaus! Ich unterscheide grundsätzlich in meiner Position als Angler am Gewässer bei der Ausübung meines Hobbies und den damit verbundenem Interesse zu meiner Verantwortung als Mensch und Bürger, wobei teilweise die Interessen und die Verantworung natürlich verschmelzen. Letztendlich behauptest Du hier unterm Strich, dass es insbesondere in der Gruppe der Angler teilweise schlechte Menschen gibt- danke für diesen Angriff!

Das Bienensterben sollte allen Menschen Angst machen! Es sind auch alle Menschen in der Verantwortung!



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die Landnutzung in Deutschland hat sich verändert so das nun auch schon die gepäppelte Biene Probleme hat.
> Auch die sinkende Anzahl der Wiesenvögel wird wahrgenommen, aber das sind alles nur die Folgen eines fehlenden Interesses am Wohlergehen der Würmer, Insekten oder Krebstiere.
> (Hust...Das Beamte so etwas wie Naturerhalt auch dauerhaft durchsetzen, muss sich ja erst noch beweisen und funktioniert erst mal nur in der staatsrechtlichen Theorie)



Siehst Du, jetzt ist es ein Problem aller Menschen, aber erst einmal ein paar Sätze vorher die Angler abbügeln....



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Angler wählen dann gerne Politiker (müssen ja selbst keine Angler sein) um etwas fürs Angeln zu erreichen.
> Da kann es schon mal Passieren das so ein Amt an Fürsprecher der Agralobby geht.
> In der Folge, haben sich Angler da  schon gegen den Bienenschutz und den Schutz der Futtertiere der Fische ausgesprochen.
> Jetzt jammert nicht, das die dann auch nur oberflächlich Tierschutz mit Angeln verbinden wollen.
> Das passiert wenn man Politiker zur Vertretung der Angler macht, anstatt Angler in die Politik zu wählen.



Das nennt man Demokratie, wenn man die Stimme denen gibt, wo man für sich die beste INteressenvertretung sieht. Ich mache meine Stimme allerdings nicht vom Angeln abhängig, sondern vom Gesamtpaket. Wenn man eine Biologin als Präsidentin einer Anglervertretung wählt, bekommt man Bio anstatt Angeln. Wenn man einen Landwirt als Vorsitzenden einer Bauernvertretung wählt, bekommt man Landwirtschaft. Wenn man einen Politiker als Vorsitzenden der FIscherei wäht, bekommt man Lobbyismus. Jeder muss halt entscheiden, welche Interessen er hat und was für ihn die beste Wahl ist. Wenn für Dich die Bienen über die Stimme bei einer Wahl entscheiden, ist es für Dich ja einfach das Kreuz bei der richtigen Partei zu machen. Eventuell verliert man seinen Job, hat dann aber eine Biene auf seinem Balkon im Hochhaus. 



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Früher düngte man mit Gülle wenn es nicht gut wuchs.
> Heute entsorgt man gegen Geld die Maximal erlaubte Menge und überlegt was da dann noch wächst und Geld bringt.
> Und maximal erlaubt bedeutet dann: Legal ist das was einem nachgewiesen werden kann oderwas eben nicht Bestraft wird.
> Alles scheint erlaubt, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten wurde....und dabei nie die Subventionen verschlefen.
> ...



Und jetzt unterstellst Du hier noch den Landwirten Verstösse gegen geltendes Recht inklusive Subventionsbetrug und auch noch illegale Methoden mit Unterstützung durch "Profis"- hast Du Belege für diese "Landwirtschaftsmafia"? Übrigens ist es doch tatsächlich so- es ist erlaubt, was nicht verboten ist. Das gilt für Landwirte, Angler und alle Menschen in einem Rechtsstaat. Hast Du also ein Problem mit unserem System? Ich könnte Dir eine Liste mit Staaten schicken, wo Du DIch dann wohlfühlen würdest...


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> NeIn, ich finde schon, das man auch Projekte mit tragen kann, wenn die Schnittmenge nicht bei 100% liegt und ich sehe auch nicht, das nur weil eine solche Nischenpartei mit 1 bis 2% Wahlergebnisses auch gleich Angelverbote mit durchsetzt, wenn die großen Parteien es nicht wollen.



Du wirst mir aber trotzdem zugestehen, dass ich mir beim Volksentscheid erstmal den Alternativvorschlag des Landtags durchlesen werde, bevor ich meine Stimme abgebe. Egal was nun die Angelvereine/Verbände dazu propagieren ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Worauf willst du denn warten? Von wem sollen denn die Alternativen kommen, die dem gemeinen Angler dann vollends munden würden? Von Natur,  Bund oder WWF? GREENPEACE?  Oder gar vom eine eigene Initiative?
> 
> NeIn, ich finde schon, das man auch Projekte mit tragen kann, wenn die Schnittmenge nicht bei 100% liegt und ich sehe auch nicht,  das nur weil eine solche Nischenpartei mit 1 bis 2% Wahlergebnisses auch gleich Angelverbote mit durchsetzt, wenn die großen Parteien es nicht wollen.



Wer das mittragen will, soll sich dann aber auch gegen die Verbotsfetischisten zur Wehr setzen und nicht alles mit einem Schulterzucken zur Kenntnis nehmen.
Ich denke, die meißten hier würden das mittragen, wenn die Angler als gleichwertige Partner akzeptiert würden und nicht unterschwellig als Naturzerstörer


----------



## Meefo 46 (10. Februar 2019)

Moin
Es nützt aber  nichts wenn der Gewässerrandstreifen nicht einen vernünftigen Strauch und Baum bewuchs hat,das gesamte muss stimmen.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

die Staatsregierung hat ja angekündigt, dass sie auch die Vertreter der Angler und Fischer mit in die Diskussion über den Alternativvorschlag einbeziehen will. Die werden dann hoffentlich versuchen, nicht notwendige negative Auswirkungen für die Angler abzumildern.

Wenn sich nun einzelne Bezirksverbände aber schon vorab in vollem Umfang zum ÖDP-Vorschlag bekannt haben, sehe ich da schon ein gewisses Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem.


----------



## hans albers (10. Februar 2019)

> beim Ranstreifen geht es nicht nur um die Bienchen




sondern auch um andere kleinstlebewesen, vögel, wildwachsende blumen etc..

artendiversität ist hier das stichwort.


----------



## zokker (10. Februar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> ... *Ohne Frage ist meiner Meinung nach der Verbraucher mit Schuld.* Wir wollen preiswert einkaufen (Brot, Milch, Obst, usw). Also muss der Landwirt preiswert produzieren. Bedeutet alle Störfaktoren wie Insekten auf seinen Feldern verhindern. Chemie ohne Ende.



Ich kann es nicht mehr hören ... nein, der Verbraucher ist nicht Schuld. Nur weil es tausendmal gesagt wird, ist es noch lange nicht richtig. Der Verbraucher kann nur das kaufen was ihm angeboten wird.


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Februar 2019)

Bietet doch an eurem Angelgewässer einen Stellplatz für Bienenvölker an.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Februar 2019)

Zum einen müsste sich die Landwirschaft grundlegend ändern.
Da ist kein Platz mehr für das Getier.
Dann könnte jeder mal in seinen Garten gucken was er da so stehen hat .
Wenn ich mich hier in meiner Gegend so umsehe haben die meisten nur Zierrat angepflanzt wo die tierchen nix mit anfangen können.
Was meinen Verein angeht so wird untestützt was geht um es selbst den kleinsten was zu bieten.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Der Boden würde mir da weniger Sorgen machen, als das andere Zeug, das dabei mit in die Gewässer gespült wird.


Der Boden ist einerseits der Träger schwer löslicher Spritzmittel, andererseits verstopft Erde und Sand das Kieslückensystem in Bächen. Kieslaicher haben damit ganz schlechte Karten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Früher düngte man mit Gülle wenn es nicht gut wuchs.





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> War das gut oder schlecht für uns Angler ?





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung? [... ]
> Sie sind verlandet wenn sie nicht ausgebaggert wurden, das geht relativ schnell voran.
> 
> ]...], denn den holt sich eh längst der Kormoran.
> ...





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sorry Bernd, ich finde jetzt dein Posting etwas wirr als Antwort , was aber auch an mir liegen kann ... ich schlafe mich jetzt endlich mal aus  gute Nacht



Guten Morgen Bernd 
nachdem ich nun endlich notwendigerweiser ausgeschlafen bin, finde ich deine Antwort auf meine Frage noch verwirrender ... Sorry


----------



## Pokolyt (10. Februar 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht mehr hören ... nein, der Verbraucher ist nicht Schuld. Nur weil es tausendmal gesagt wird, ist es noch lange nicht richtig. Der Verbraucher kann nur das kaufen was ihm angeboten wird.


Der Verbraucher kann heute schon teure Produkte einkaufen die angeboten werden. Und was wird in der Regel gekauft? Richtig, nämlich billig. Er hat heute schon die Wahl. Das ist so, auch wenn du es nicht mehr hören kannst.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und jetzt unterstellst Du hier noch den Landwirten Verstösse gegen geltendes Recht inklusive Subventionsbetrug und auch noch illegale Methoden mit Unterstützung durch "Profis"- hast Du Belege für diese "Landwirtschaftsmafia"? Übrigens ist es doch tatsächlich so- es ist erlaubt, was nicht verboten ist. Das gilt für Landwirte, Angler und alle Menschen in einem Rechtsstaat. Hast Du also ein Problem mit unserem System? Ich könnte Dir eine Liste mit Staaten schicken, wo Du DIch dann wohlfühlen würdest...



Ich habe bestimmt ein Problem mit unserem Rechtsverständnis.
Mein Problem ist das Vielen erlaubt erscheint was nicht schon ausdrücklich verboten wurde.
Oder besser, das viele sich nur dann schuldig fühlen wenn sie hohe Strafen zu fürchten haben.
Ich sagte nichts gegen Landwirte....viele finden das alles gar nicht so toll, zu dem sie wirtschaftlich gezwungen sind.
Aber machen wir uns doch nichts vor, es wird so ähnlich sein wie bei der Steuerklärung.

Ein Narr, der meint da würde nicht getrickst und man dürfe so etwas nicht über unbescholtene Bürger behaupten.
Ich unterstelle auch keinen Subventionsbetrug, im Gegenteil ich halte die  Subventions Vielfallt  für gefährlich.
Die Anzahl der Subventionen und die Anzahl der Gesetze, macht es nicht besser aber schafft nur immer neue Probleme.
Oft geht es gar nach hinten los, so das die Verursacher von Schäden aus der Haftung kommen, weil sie sich ja brav an das Recht hielten und sich nicht verantworten müssen.
Als Narr erscheint, wer aus Verantwortung freiwillig verzichtet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2019)

Zu den bereits bestehenden Uferstreifen:

Laut Aussage des Initiators ist 80 % der bestehenden Uferstreifen artenfremder Bewuchs, der der Artenvielfalt nichts nützt.
Hier ist eine Hegepflicht der Anrainer und Nutzer angedacht. 
Weitergedacht und angefragt: Da in den meisten der bestehenden Pachtverträgen in Bayern die Hege zumindest der Sauberkeit und Reinhaltung  der Uferstreifen der jeweilige Angelverein übernehmen muss (Aussage der zuständigen Stelle der Rg. v. Obb.), stellt sich nun die Überlegung, ob nicht die Angelvereine und somit die Angler die Gärtner der Uferstreifen werden sollen/können/müssen?! Einfach mal nachdenken ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2019)

Und bitte, da mir als Bayer das Thema wichtig ist, vermeidet Allgemeinpolitik und überlegt nur aus Sicht des Anglers für sein Hobby Angeln! Danke


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Bernd
> nachdem ich nun endlich notwendigerweiser ausgeschlafen bin, finde ich deine Antwort auf meine Frage noch verwirrender ... Sorry


Du hast die Frage gestellt ob


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> War das gut oder schlecht für uns Angler ?



Deutlich besser.
Einfach und klar genug?


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Deutlich besser.
> Einfach und klar genug?



Jetzt ja,
stellt sich nun die Frage des "Warum?"


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zu den bereits bestehenden Uferstreifen:
> 
> Laut Aussage des Initiators ist 80 % der bestehenden Uferstreifen artenfremder Bewuchs, der der Artenvielfalt nichts nützt.
> Hier ist eine Hegepflicht der Anrainer und Nutzer angedacht.
> Weitergedacht und angefragt: Da in den meisten der bestehenden Pachtverträgen in Bayern die Hege zumindest der Sauberkeit und Reinhaltung  der Uferstreifen der jeweilige Angelverein übernehmen muss (Aussage der zuständigen Stelle der Rg. v. Obb.), stellt sich nun die Überlegung, ob nicht die Angelvereine und somit die Angler die Gärtner der Uferstreifen werden sollen/können/müssen?! Einfach mal nachdenken ...



Sollen jetzt die Angler in Pflanzenkunde ausgebildet werden?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Februar 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Als Narr erscheint, wer aus Verantwortung freiwillig verzichtet.


 Das unterschreibe ich gerne- denn ich verzichte ungern auf mein Hobby, wenn ich an der Ursache eher unschuldig bin oder als Verursacher an 1000ster Stelle stehe, aber als erstes mit Verboten ausgesperrt werde. Sei es als Angler bei der Biene, beim Aal, beim Dorsch oder auch im NSG Fehmarnbelt. Deshalb kämpfe ich für Fairness und Gerechtigkeit- ich bin halt kein Narr!


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Sollen jetzt die Angler in Pflanzenkunde ausgebildet werden?



Weiß nicht ...
Ich kennen kein Konzept zur Umsetzung des Gesetzesentwurf oder der mit dem Gesetzesentwurf auftretenden Fragen, die ich stellte.
Mir wurde nur immer Ideen und leere Worte als Antwort gegeben ...


----------



## Nemo (10. Februar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Der Verbraucher kann heute schon teure Produkte einkaufen die angeboten werden. Und was wird in der Regel gekauft? Richtig, nämlich billig. Er hat heute schon die Wahl. Das ist so, auch wenn du es nicht mehr hören kannst.


...das teure Mehl kommt also aus bienenverträglicher Landwirtschaft. Ist klar. Interessante Theorie

...oder der teure Dosenmais, um beim Thema Angler zu bleiben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ...
> Ich kennen kein Konzept zur Umsetzung des Gesetzesentwurf oder der mit dem Gesetzesentwurf auftretenden Fragen, die ich stellte.
> Mir wurde nur immer Ideen und leere Worte als Antwort gegeben ...



das glaube ich dir sofort.
Stell dir vor, ein Angler oder auch Angelverein bewaffnet sich mit Sensen usw. und befreit zB. 40 lfm Ufer von drüsigem Springkraut,
Japanknöterich, Topinambur oder Ähnlichem.
Ich garantiere, wenn auch nur eine einzige Brombeerranke dazwischen ist, gibt es Ärger, (egal wo in Deutschland).


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das glaube ich dir sofort.
> Stell dir vor, ein Angler oder auch Angelverein bewaffnet sich mit Sensen usw. und befreit zB. 40 lfm Ufer von drüsigem Springkraut,
> Japanknöterich, Topinambur oder Ähnlichem.
> Ich garantiere, wenn auch nur eine einzige Brombeerranke dazwischen ist, gibt es Ärger, (egal wo in Deutschland).



Wir wurden als Verein vor 3 Jahren vom Landratsamt aufgefordert zusammen mit der unteren Naturschutzbehörde an einem Uferstreifen eine Sees großflächig den Bärenklau zu entfernen. Es gab heftige Diskussion über den Begriff "Freiwilligkeit" oder "Verpflichtung" und "Anordnung" aufgrund Pachtvertrag zudem als Ufernutzer. Wir haben uns massiv gewehrt, erfolgreich.
Mal sehen, wie es sich in Zukunft verhält ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ...
> Ich kennen kein Konzept zur Umsetzung des Gesetzesentwurf oder der mit dem Gesetzesentwurf auftretenden Fragen, die ich stellte.
> Mir wurde nur immer Ideen und leere Worte als Antwort gegeben ...



Das ist die typische Konzeptlosigkeit in diesem Land, die bei Anglern dann häufig in völlig überzogenen populistischen Verboten endet! Tragfähige Konzepte sind in dem meisten Fällen doch mangelware, Ursachenbekämpfung Fehlanzeige. Einer der Gründe warum ich mich gegen Symptombehandlung immer wieder wehre. Den Verursachen passiert in der Regel doch eh nichts. Wenn man sich das genauer ansieht, wird man meine "Abwehrhaltung" eventuell sogar verstehen.

Ich bin weder gegen Naturschutz, noch gegen Naturschutzverbände (ich spende jährlich für eine Organisation). Persönlich lebe ich als Familenvater meinen Kindern ein positiven Umgang mit der Ressource Natur vor und das auch nicht als Angler, sondern als verantwortungsbewusster Bürger. Ich sensibilisiere meine Kinder für viele, viele Dinge in der Natur und meine "Leistungen" sind ein ganz kleiner Anteil am Ganzen. Ich liebe die Natur und werde unabhängig von der Wahl meines Hobbies die Natur pflegen und in meiner Verantwortung jeden Tag ein Stück besser machen. Ob ich dann im Netz schreiben muss, dass Angler Naturschützer sind, weil ich meiner Verantwortung als Mensch gerecht werde und Angeln als Hobby habe? Sind dann Autofahrer auch Naturschützer, weil sie einmal im Monat mit dem Fahrrad zum Bäcker fahren? Oder sind Kohlekraftwerke umweltfreundliche Energiegewinnung, wenn man eine Grünpflanze ins Büro des Geschäftsführer stellt?


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

zu mal es bei unsachgemäßem Umgang mit Riesenbärenklau durchaus zu schwerwiegenden Verletzungen
kommen kann


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Februar 2019)

Im Leben eines schwarz/weiss denkenden sind es die Grautöne, die das Leben bunt machen....

Ich finde es bedauerlich, dass keine Kompromisse /Mittelwege mehr gegangen werden. 
Jeder besteht auf seine Position als die alleinig richtige - alles weitere, egal ob fundiert/ akzeptabel /tolerabel wird ausgeblendet bzw niedergemacht...

Okay - die weit verbreitete Grundhaltung "Was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt" wird wohl mit dazu beigetragen haben....


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

Zum Gewässerranstreifen fällt mir auf, dass Beispielweise an großen Strecken der Mosel alles was nicht toxisch ist
von den Nilgänsen gefressen wird, da gelangt nix zum Blühen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Im Leben eines schwarz/weiss denkenden sind es die Grautöne, die das Leben bunt machen....
> 
> Ich finde es bedauerlich, dass keine Kompromisse /Mittelwege mehr gegangen werden.
> Jeder besteht auf seine Position als die alleinig richtige - alles weitere, egal ob fundiert/ akzeptabel /tolerabel wird ausgeblendet bzw niedergemacht...
> ...



um Kompromisse oder Mittelwege zu finden, muss man sich auf Augenhöhe begegnen, sobald aber bestimmte Gruppierungen aus dem Hintergrund agieren, 
ist das nicht möglich bzw entwickelt sich zum Schuss ins eigene Knie


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Februar 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> ...das teure Mehl kommt also aus bienenverträglicher Landwirtschaft. Ist klar. Interessante Theorie
> 
> ...oder der teure Dosenmais, um beim Thema Angler zu bleiben.



Ja das kann man schon so ausdrücken, wenn sich darauf einigt, das Bio eben etwas teurer ist. Konventionelles Saatgut wird durch Beizen gegen Pilzbefall, Insektenfraß und selbst auch gegen Vogelfraß "geschützt". Bei manchen ist dieser "Schutz" so gut, das die gesamte Pflanze zeitlebens für Insekten giftig ist.

Im Ökologischen Landbau werden weitaus weniger Gifte  verwendet, so das mehr Artenvielfalt erhalten bleibt. Es wäre als Angler also durchaus nicht unvernünftig mit Bio Zuckermais zu angeln.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Im Leben eines schwarz/weiss denkenden sind es die Grautöne, die das Leben bunt machen....
> 
> Ich finde es bedauerlich, dass keine Kompromisse /Mittelwege mehr gegangen werden.
> Jeder besteht auf seine Position als die alleinig richtige - alles weitere, egal ob fundiert/ akzeptabel /tolerabel wird ausgeblendet bzw niedergemacht...
> ...



Wenn über einen statt mit einem geredet wird,
wenn über einen bestimmt wird, statt ihn einzubeziehen,

werden zunehmend die eigenen Positionen Dogma
alleine schon aus Schutzmechanismus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> um Kompromisse oder Mittelwege zu finden, muss man sich auf Augenhöhe begegnen, sobald aber bestimmte Gruppierungen aus dem Hintergrund agieren,
> ist das nicht möglich bzw entwickelt sich zum Schuss ins eigene Knie



Um Miteinander auf Augenhöhe zu diskutieren muss man sich aber einbringen. Da hilft es nicht, sich zurückzuziehen und den Naturschutz den Naturschützern zu überlassen, sondern man muss sich ernsthaft, durchdacht einbringen.

Dann werden die Punkte gehört und können überhaupt berücksichtigt werden.

Wer meint das man sich allein auf das Angeln beschränken sollte, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn andere entscheiden was richtig und was falsch ist.


----------



## Nemo (10. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja das kann man schon so ausdrücken, wenn sich darauf einigt, das Bio eben etwas teurer ist. Konventionelles Saatgut wird durch Beizen gegen Pilzbefall, Insektenfraß und selbst auch gegen Vogelfraß "geschützt". Bei manchen ist dieser "Schutz" so gut, das die gesamte Pflanze zeitlebens für Insekten giftig ist.
> 
> Im Ökologischen Landbau werden weitaus weniger Gifte  verwendet, so das mehr Artenvielfalt erhalten bleibt. Es wäre als Angler also durchaus nicht unvernünftig mit Bio Zuckermais zu angeln.



Das ist eine weitaus differenziertere Aussage (als nur teuer gegen billig), der man schon eher zustimmen kann.
Der Staat hat aber weit mehr Möglichkeiten (z. B. durch Regeln, Gesetze), nicht alle Änderungen müssen auf dem Rücken der Verbraucher ausgetragen werden. Dabei kommen nur so schwachsinnige Forderungen wie z.B. von den Grünen heraus, dass der Liter Benzin 5 Euro kosten muss, damit die Hersteller gezwungen werden, spritsparende und umweltfreundliche Autos zu produzieren
Klar, wer unfähig ist UND es sich als Politiker einfach machen will, der argumentiert halt so.

Ist übrigens keine Allgemeinpolitik, sondern ein Vergleich


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Um Miteinander auf Augenhöhe zu diskutieren muss man sich aber einbringen. Da hilft es nicht, sich zurückzuziehen und den Naturschutz den Naturschützern zu überlassen, sondern man muss sich ernsthaft, durchdacht einbringen.
> 
> Dann werden die Punkte gehört und können überhaupt berücksichtigt werden.
> 
> Wer meint das man sich allein auf das Angeln beschränken sollte, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn andere entscheiden was richtig und was falsch ist.



da gehe ich fast vollständig konform,
nur sehe ich bei unseren Verbänden eben nicht, dass sie sich entsprechend einbringen, da gehört es nämlich auch dazu, klare Positionen zu beziehen.
Sonst bräuchte man ja keine Kompromisse


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Um Miteinander auf Augenhöhe zu diskutieren muss man sich aber einbringen. Da hilft es nicht, sich zurückzuziehen und den Naturschutz den Naturschützern zu überlassen, sondern man muss sich ernsthaft, durchdacht einbringen.
> 
> Dann werden die Punkte gehört und können überhaupt berücksichtigt werden.
> 
> Wer meint das man sich allein auf das Angeln beschränken sollte, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn andere entscheiden was richtig und was falsch ist.





Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Im Leben eines schwarz/weiss denkenden sind es die Grautöne, die das Leben bunt machen....
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - die weit verbreitete Grundhaltung "Was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt" wird wohl mit dazu beigetragen haben....



Dabei ist ist das ja auch nur die eine Seite der schwarz/weißen Münze.

Wenn erst mal ein Problem gesehen wurde, hagelt es dann Rücksichtslos Verbote.
Das macht den Schaden dann zwar auch oft nicht mehr gut, sondern trifft dann auch noch die Unschuldigen und Rücksichtsvollen.
So handelt man halt gerne bei Artenschutz und Schutzgebieten.
Was einmal beschlossen ist, darf man dann auch rücksichtslos umsetzen, ohne darüber nach zu denken.
Es ist halt falsch bei Problemen diese Münze zu werfen, anstatt Lösungen zu suchen. .


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Um Miteinander auf Augenhöhe zu diskutieren muss man sich aber einbringen



Wäre mir neu, dass sich bei der Erstellung der Gesetzesvorschlags des Volksbegehrens Anglervertreter einbringen durften.

Die Staatsregierung will dies bei der Erstellung ihres Alternativvorschlags aber ausdrücklich tun.

Blöd nur, dass da schon einige Bezirksverbände/Vereine vorgeprescht sind und sich vorab schon auf den ÖDP-Vorschlag festgelegt haben.

Darf man mal gespannt sein ob die beim Volksentscheid dann plötzlich wieder zurückrudern.  Wäre für die Glaubwürdigkeit sicher kein Pluspunkt.

Der LFV Bayern hat sich da m.E. wesentlich klüger verhalten und alle Optionen offen gehalten.

Bodenerosion ist für Kieslaicher schlecht, das stimmt. Eingeschwemmte Schadstoffe sind m.E.  für alle Fische und deren Nährtiere schlecht, auch in Niederungsflüssen , Stillgewässern etc. .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Februar 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Im Leben eines schwarz/weiss denkenden sind es die Grautöne, die das Leben bunt machen....
> 
> Ich finde es bedauerlich, dass keine Kompromisse /Mittelwege mehr gegangen werden.
> Jeder besteht auf seine Position als die alleinig richtige - alles weitere, egal ob fundiert/ akzeptabel /tolerabel wird ausgeblendet bzw niedergemacht...



Komisch, dass ich mich hier angesprochen fühle...

Ich für mich bestehe nicht darauf, dass meine Position die einzig richtige ist. Ich versuche das mal zu erklären- ich wehre mich dagegen, mich von Naturschutzverbänden - die von Anglern bezahlt werden - vertreten zu lassen, ohne das man sich gegen sinnlose Verbote wehrt bzw. uns Anglern auch noch in den Rücken fällt. Soll ich jetzt als Beispiel wieder die Posse um den Fehmarnbelt oder das Baglimit aus der Kiste ziehen? Warum ist der NABU denn so erfolgreich? Weil die Beamten keinen Bock auf gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen haben und der NABU überall da klagt, wo er sich nicht durchsetzen kann. Und was machen unsere Vertreter? Abnicken ohne die Rechte der Angler zu berücksichtigen, weil sie halt Naturschutzverbände sind. Warum stellen sie denn keine Forderungen? Warum hat man beim Fehmarnbelt sich nicht gerade gemacht und von Beginn an klargestellt, dass man Klagen würde, wenn Angeln als nahezu einzige Nutzungsform verboten wird. Aber nein, die Präsidentin hat als oberste Vertreterin lieber noch rausgehauen "Als Naturschutzverband können wir nicht gegen das BMUB klagen". Ja, so wird man zur Lachnummer und unsere Gesprächspartner haben bestimmt richtig Respekt vor uns. Nein, die sehen Angler als erste und einfachste Möglichkeit für Einschränkungen und Verbote. Bei den Lanwirten wissen sie, was dann passiert...



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Okay - die weit verbreitete Grundhaltung "Was nicht verboten ist, ist erlaubt" wird wohl mit dazu beigetragen haben....


 Diese "Grundhaltung" hat doch sicherlich jeder hier in seinem täglichen Leben, doch jeder Mensch setzt andere Prioritäten. Was der eine als Notwendigkeit sieht, ist für den anderen ein "NoGo" und umgekehrt. Fehlender Respekt ist das größere Problem in unserer Gesellschaft- nämlich das Verhalten von anderen zu akzeptieren und zu respektieren. Ich denke einjeder tut etwas für die Umwelt. Der eine trennt den Müll perfekt, der nächste verzichtet auf Plastik wo es geht. Der "Plastikverzichter" schimpft über den "Mülltrenner", weil der Plastik nutzt. Ich respektiere beide Verhaltensweisen, auch wenn die Wertigkeit für die Natur des "Plastikverzichters" sicherlich höher einzustufen ist, so ist die Mülltrennung ein gutes Mittel für die Umwelt. Und so ist der Slogan "Was nicht verboten, ist erlaubt" für mich nur die Aussage von Moralapsoteln und respektlos- wollen wir mal bei Euch beginnen zu gucken, was man besser machen kann? Wir können ja mal 4 Wochen ein Team von Biologen zur Beobachtung Eures Verhaltens an die Seite stellen- mal gucken, ob der Satz dann für Euch auch noch so einfach als Problem dargestellt wird. Ich denke, dann wird man schnel feststellen, dass man erst einmal vor der eigenen Haustür kehren sollte. Und eventuell sogar sein eigenes Verhalten als Angler überprüfen kann.... Jeder hat in Sachen Umweltschutz/ Naturschutz seine Lechen im Keller und könnte wesentlich mehr für die Natur/ Umwelt machen. Ich denke da geht der Moralapostelslogan einigen ziemlich einfach über die Lippen oder duruch die DSL Leitung.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> um Kompromisse oder Mittelwege zu finden, muss man sich auf Augenhöhe begegnen, sobald aber bestimmte Gruppierungen aus dem Hintergrund agieren, ist das nicht möglich bzw entwickelt sich zum Schuss ins eigene Knie


 Augenhöhe ist mit unseren Vertretern nicht zu erwarten! Dazu bedarf es Rückgrat in den Gesprächen... 



Testudo schrieb:


> Um Miteinander auf Augenhöhe zu diskutieren muss man sich aber einbringen. Da hilft es nicht, sich zurückzuziehen und den Naturschutz den Naturschützern zu überlassen, sondern man muss sich ernsthaft, durchdacht einbringen.
> 
> Dann werden die Punkte gehört und können überhaupt berücksichtigt werden.
> 
> Wer meint das man sich allein auf das Angeln beschränken sollte, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn andere entscheiden was richtig und was falsch ist.


 Da stimme ich Dir zu- doch muss man sich ohne haltbare Nachweise aus der Natur aussperren lassen oder Verbote akzeptieren oder sollte man nicht lieber für seine Position kämpfen und erst einmal die Forderung stellen, dass die wirklichen Ursachen bekämpft werden? Nehmen wir wieder den Aal- da werden Angler beschränkt, von unserer Kohle Aale besetzt und die wirklichen Verursacher (Glasaalfang, Wasserkraft) verdienen Millionen, werden aber nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen. Und die von Anglern bezahlten Naturschutzverbände? Hauen mal eine PM raus, aber dann? Helfen noch mit Aale von unserem Geld zu besetzen und brüsten sich damit, hier etwas gutes zu tun. Aber die wirkliche Ursache bekämpfen? Fehlanzeige! Ob die sich auch so verhalten würden, wenn es um das eigene Leben gehen würde? Nehmen wir ein Beispiel aus dem Leben. Person A hat Kopfschmerzen (Rückgang der Aalbestände) und geht zum Arzt. Dieser verschreibt Kopfschmerztabletten (Aalangelverbot) und stellt einen Hirntumor (Glasaalfang/ Wasserkraft) fest. Würde Person A bei diesem Arzt bleiben und mit Kopfschmerztabletten die Symptome behandeln? Der Arzt gibt noch die Empfehlung mit dem Rauchen (Angler auszusperren) aufzuhören, dass das auch schädlich ist, auch wenn es bei einem Hirntumor keine Heilung verspricht.  Oder würde Person A lieber zu einem Spezialisten gehen und den Tumor (Wasserkraft/ Glasaalfang)  als Ursache für die Kopfschmerzen bekämpfen? Ein makaberes Beispiel- aber ich denke ein Vergleich, der unsere Probleme aufzeigt (und das Versagen unserer Vertreter). Jetzt könnte ich noch anführen, dass manche auch versuchen, einen Hirntumor mit alternativer Medizin zu behandeln... Wenn es um das eigene Leben geht, werden plötzlich andere Prioritäten gesetzt, nämlich die Ursache ernsthaft anzugehen. Das gilt nicht nur für unsere Anglerverbände, sondern natürlich auch für unserer Politiker...


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Februar 2019)

Sorry--von dem weit ausholenden Text krieg ich Kopfschmerzen...

Topic!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

Lars, ich schrieb ja, dass sich unsere Verbände eben nicht einbringen und eben keine klaren Positionen beziehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2019)

Hier geht es um Verbände in Bayern und deren Positionierung


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

@Toni_1962 ,
der Antrag gilt zwar für Bayern, aber das Problem gibt es in der ganzen Republik.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Lars, ich schrieb ja, dass sich unsere Verbände eben *nicht einbringen* und eben k*eine klaren Positionen *beziehen.



Wie bereits geschrieben, wie hätten die sich den beim Volksbegehren einbringen sollen, wenn sie nicht um Mitarbeit gebeten wurden?

Beim Gesetzentwurf des Landtags können sie es tun und davon gehe ich auch aus.

Also wenn ein Bezirksverband alle angeschlossenen Vereine  mit "*wir unterstützen das Volksbegehren in vollem Umfang*"  anschreibt klingt das für mich schon nach klarer Position. Wenn aus meiner Sicht auch nicht unbedingt nach einer klugen.

Ich hoffe, dass der LFV-Bayern da mit mehr Weitsicht agieren wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Toni_1962 ,
> der Antrag gilt zwar für Bayern, aber das Problem gibt es in der ganzen Republik.



Nein, hier hat ein Bundesverband und seine Fr. Dr. genauso wenig wie andere Landesverbände verloren.
Hier steht das Umweltministerium gegen die Initiative und somit gegen Bezirksverbände, die die  Initiative begrüßen, der Landesverband in Bayern verhält sich diplomatisch neutral.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Februar 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Sorry--von dem weit ausholenden Text krieg ich Kopfschmerzen...
> 
> Topic!!!



Solche Antworten bin ich ja gewohnt, wenn manchem die Argumente ausgehen. Den Hinweis "Topic" finde ich am besten- der ganze Thread passt wunderbar in ein Forum der Imker oder vom NABU, hat aber mit Ausnahme von zwei der drei Beiträgen eher wenig mit Angeln zu tun. Dabei heißt es hier doch "Angeln in Politik und Verbänden", oder?

Auch denke ich, dass die Bienen eher kein bayrisches Problem sind, sondern ein bundesweites und somit ist die Einbeziehung des Bundesverbandes DAFV doch eine logische Schlussfolgerung. Es heißt dort ja sogar "Er sieht sich als Interessenvertretung für alle deutschen Anglerinnen und Angler.". Ich denke die Frage (oder auch Kritik) nach dem Bundesverband - zudem mit einer Biologin an der Spitze, die sogar bei den Imkern eine Aufgabe wollte - ist also gerechtfertigt.

Aber um auf das Angeln und die Bienen zurückzukommen- es wird am Ende sicherlich EInschränkungen für Angler geben, mit welcher fragwürdigen Begründung auch immer. Ja, und ich stelle mir jetzt schon die Frage, was Angler wirklich für die Rettung der Bienen leisten können? Ich denke es ist das Problem der Umwelt und das geht alle Menschen an. Wenn Anglerverbände hier noch auf den Zug aufspringen, sehe ich sogar eine noch größere Gefahr, dass Angler in die Gefahr von Verboten rücken, wenn die bei solchen Themen in den Fokus kommen. 

Aber ich bin ja nur ein schwarz/ weiß- seher und werde häufig als Gegner der Naturschützer gesehen und beschrieben- ich denke jedoch, dass ich mit verdammten Weitblick über den Tellerrand schaue und Gefahren erkenne.

Aber eventuell erklärt mir noch einmal jemand, was Angler jetzt wirklich mit der Rettung von Bienen zu tun haben und uns vom Rest der Bevölkerung hierbei abhebt. Danke dafür!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aber eventuell erklärt mir noch einmal jemand, was Angler jetzt wirklich mit der Rettung von Bienen zu tun haben und uns vom Rest der Bevölkerung hierbei abhebt. Danke dafür!



Dass es im Volksbegehren nicht um Bienen, sondern um die Erhaltung der Artenvielfalt geht, kann man hier nachlesen: https://volksbegehren-artenvielfalt.de/

Dass Angler eine Hegepflicht haben, sollte auch bekannt sein. Und da geht es um die Erhaltung der Lebensräume für Fische, inklusive des Themas Futtertiere. Und schon sind wir bei den Insekten.

Hege ist Naturschutz. Das sehen übrigens auch die Jäger so: https://www.jagdverband.de/content/grundsatzposition-des-djv

Zitat: "Jagd und Naturschutz sind untrennbar miteinander verbunden und bedingen einander."


----------



## gründler (10. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aber eventuell erklärt mir noch einmal jemand, was Angler jetzt wirklich mit der Rettung von Bienen zu tun haben und uns vom Rest der Bevölkerung hierbei abhebt. Danke dafür!



Die Angler gehen mit guten beispiel vor und betreten Blühstreifen die am Gewässer stehen nicht mehr... um so mehr Bienen und co zu Retten.

Die Angelvereine richten Bienenzonen ein,so ne Art Schutzzone für Bienen und Insekten.

Die Angler Säen auf ihren Grünflächen Blumenwiesen und basteln Totholzhecken.

Das ganze wird dann an die Örtliche Presse verkauft....während man zuhause sein Steingarten pflegt....

Der Bayrische Landwirt im oben verlinkten Video trifft es da schon ganz gut...jeder der einen Garten hat soll doch da bitte auch paar Quadratmeter Blümchen Säen und nicht irgendwelche Steine und Kunstpflanzen für toll befinden.....aber ach ne das geht ja nicht...ich bin da doch nicht dran Schuld..... das sind doch die anderen..... und der Nachbar hat ja auch so nen Modernen "Garten"......


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

es geht hier um das Volksbegehren "Artenvielfalt und Naturschönheit *in Bayern*".

Das mit "Rettet die Bienen" ist  m.E. hauptsächlich als  Rattenfängerspruch für etwas naive Naturromatiker gedacht, die keinen Bock haben, sich die 10 Seiten durchzulesen.

Eintragen können sich nur Wahlberechtigte *aus Bayern*.

Der Themenstarter ist als Vorsitzender eines Angelvereins aus Bayern wie du es wohl bezeichnen würdest  "auf den Zug aufgesprungen".

Dann wollte er wissen:  





> an die *bayerischen Vereinsmitglieder* gerichtet: Wie positionieren sich eure Vereine und ihr hierzu?



Da erscheint mir der Hinweis der Moderatoren schon irgendwie schlüssig.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind wir hier im Süden über eure rege Anteilnahme dankbar.

Auch wenn hier einige ein völlig falsches Bild von Bayern zu haben scheinen, siehe Gärten mit Steinwüsten und Plastikblumen etc. .

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass der LFV Bayern bei der Sache wesentlich mehr Weitblick bewiesen hat als einige Bezirksverbände und Vereine.

Und ich hoffe, dass bei den Verhandlungen im Landtag u.a. mit Beteiligung des LFV Bayern ein für alle Seiten akzeptables Ergebnis rauskommt, das dann beim Volksentscheid auch durchkommt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2019)

Jetzt sind ja die Angler ausdrücklich aufgerufen, den neuen Gesetzesentwurf der Regierung mitzugestalten.

Da haben ja die Gespräche mit den Stimmkreis-Abgeordneten, Landräten und dem Umweltministerium (richtig gelesen: mit diesem) Gehör gefunden.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Dass Angler eine Hegepflicht haben, sollte auch bekannt sein



Das wußte ich z.B. nicht. Ich dachte bisher, das beträfe nur Fischereiberechtigte oder Fischereiausübungsberechtigte.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt sind ja die Angler ausdrücklich aufgerufen, den neuen Gesetzesentwurf der Regierung mitzugestalten.



Ich hab bisher nur was von  " Jäger, Fischer, Landschaftspfleger und natürlich den Bauernverband" gelesen.

Ich vermute aber, dass mit Fischer der LFV Bayern gemeint ist.


----------



## gründler (10. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Auch wenn hier einige ein völlig falsches Bild von Bayern zu haben scheinen, siehe Gärten mit Steinwüsten und Plastikblumen etc. .
> 
> I



Ich habe nur einen Bayrischen Landwirt zitiert( siehe video weiter oben)..mehr nicht und ja ich richte hier bei mir im Revier sowie am Gewässer Totholzhecken und Blumenwiesen ein um nen büschen was für die Insekten und co zu tun.

lg


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher nur was von  " Jäger, Fischer, Landschaftspfleger und natürlich den Bauernverband" gelesen.
> 
> Ich vermute aber, dass mit Fischer der LFV Bayern gemeint ist.



Muss nicht sein, dass dies alleinig der Verband ist.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

dürfte interessant werden, wer sich dann noch als Anglervertreter präsentiert und wie die sich dann legitimieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dass Angler eine Hegepflicht haben, sollte auch bekannt sein.


 Angler dürfen keine Hege betreiben, sondern lediglich die Inhaber der Fischereirechte- und das sind selten Angler...


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Ich habe nur einen Bayrischen Landwirt zitiert( siehe video weiter oben)..mehr nicht und ja ich richte hier bei mir im Revier sowie am Gewässer Totholzhecken und Blumenwiesen ein um nen büschen was für die Insekten und co zu tun.
> 
> lg



Hallo,

dich hab ich auch nicht gemeint, das bezog sich auf andere Beiträge.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Angler dürfen keine Hege betreiben, sondern lediglich die Inhaber der Fischereirechte- und das sind selten Angler...



Hallo,

da sind wir zwar einer Meinung, muss deshalb aber nicht zutreffen.


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Februar 2019)

Ja, es geht hier nicht um Bienen, meines Erachtens unlauterer Ettikettenschwindel, mit dem die Ökotaliban ihre Vorstellungen von Ökolandbau durchsetzen wollen.
Es ist völlig unklar, ob diese Vorschläge überhaupt irgendeine signifikante Verbesserung für Insektenvorkommen bedeuten.

Ich sehe das wie Lars, das Thema hat nichts mit Angeln und Anglern zu tun, im schlimmsten Fall kann es aber bedeuten, dass weitere Angelverbote auf Angler zurollen werden. Der Gesetzesvorschlag sieht schließlich u.a. Verschärfung des Naturschutzes vor.

Da der Jagdverband zitiert wird, der bayerische Jagdverband hält die vorgeschlagene Gesetzesänderung für *fatal*: 
https://www.jagd-bayern.de/bjv-nach...]=1026&cHash=b5ad0d243a98cbbe10e4aac3974df95d



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dass es im Volksbegehren nicht um Bienen, sondern um die Erhaltung der Artenvielfalt geht, kann man hier nachlesen: https://volksbegehren-artenvielfalt.de/
> 
> Dass Angler eine Hegepflicht haben, sollte auch bekannt sein. Und da geht es um die Erhaltung der Lebensräume für Fische, inklusive des Themas Futtertiere. Und schon sind wir bei den Insekten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Solche Antworten bin ich ja gewohnt, wenn manchem die Argumente ausgehen. Den Hinweis "Topic" finde ich am besten-



In jedem Thread annähernd das gleiche allumfassende serviert bekommen macht mir Kopfschmerzen!
Ich will gar nicht diskutieren!


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> In jedem Thread annähernd das gleiche allumfassende serviert bekommen macht mir Kopfschmerzen!



Die Moderatoren müssen ja alle Beiträge komplett lesen, meinen Respekt habt ihr.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das mit "Rettet die Bienen" ist  m.E. hauptsächlich als  Rattenfängerspruch für etwas naive Naturromatiker gedacht, die keinen Bock haben, sich die 10 Seiten durchzulesen.



Glaube mir, ich habe das schon verstanden- doch mit dem Link zum https://volksbegehren-artenvielfalt.de/ werden die Menschen doch an der Nase herumgeführt. Da ist alles so schön beschrieben und die Leute laufen ins Rathaus, unterschreiben und ich garantiere nicht 1% hat sich den Gesetzentwurf durchgelesen! Die laufen los, damit sie auch nächstes Jahr noch Honig essen können. Ja, und es ist ja auch die letzte Rettung für die Landwirte laut der Ökos. Komisch nur, dass die konventionelle Landwirtschaft sich (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) in Zurückhaltung übt. Für mich ist das alles reiner Populismus und wird für Naturnutzer in einer Katastropfe enden. Guck ich mir die Liste der Unterstützer an, wird es sehr deutlich, dass hier wohl ausschließlich Ökos die Richtung vorgeben. Wann hat so etwas mal ein gutes Ende für uns Bürger genommen? Ist wie mit der Energiewende- es wurde uns alles so toll verkauft und wir zahlen die Zeche und Konzerne streichen sich Millionen ein.

Ich erinnere mich noch an die Aussage bei der Einführung von Natura 2000 "Es wird keine Einschränkungen für Fischer und Angler geben"... Ja, so wie bei "Rettet die Bienen". Alles wird besser werden, keine Einschränkungen für die Bürger und Landwirte- Blablabla... Der Ideologische Wahnsinn nimmt für dieses Land gefährliche Ausmaße an! Deutschland wird die Welt nicht alleine retten, jedoch stärken wir die anderen Länder, indem wir uns durch Ökoterroristen die unsere Lebensader zerstören, nämlich unsere Wirtschaft. Bei allen Umweltthemen reden wir von europäischen Zielen, die Deutschland aber als einziges Land für ganz Europa erreichen wird. Die anderen ballern dafür Pestizide auf ihre Felder und verkaufen dann ihr Gemüse an deutsche Marktleute und unsere Biobauern entsorgen das Gemüse, weil der Markt gesättigt ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Toni_1962 ,
> der Antrag gilt zwar für Bayern, aber das Problem gibt es in der ganzen Republik.



Hier ist zwar nur Bayern das Thema, aber alle sollten sich bewusst sein, dass das Volksbegehren in größeren Teilen nur eine Umsetzung von Bundesgesetzen fordert und zumindest einer der Punkte in 15 von 16 Bundesländern bereits beschlossene Sache ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Das wußte ich z.B. nicht. Ich dachte bisher, das beträfe nur Fischereiberechtigte oder Fischereiausübungsberechtigte.



Entschuldige bitte, ich drücke mich klarer aus: Die Angelvereine haben eine Hegepflicht


----------



## saza (11. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die anderen ballern dafür Pestizide auf ihre Felder und verkaufen dann ihr Gemüse an deutsche Marktleute und unsere Biobauern entsorgen das Gemüse, weil der Markt gesättigt ist.



Da kann ich leider überhaupt keine. Zusammenhang erkennen . Was hat das Pestizidfutter damit zu tun? Vielmehr ist der Markt überhaupt nicht gesättigt. Die Nachfrage nach biologisch erzeugten Produkten ist so hoch, dass „unsere“ Produzenten sie überhaupt nicht decken können. Es muss folglich aus dem Ausland zugekauft werden.
Das steht aber auf einem Völlig anderen Blatt. Ich gebe dir Recht, dass die Unterstützer des Volksbegehrens fast ausnahmslos Betriebe sind, die biologisch produzieren, oder Wirtschaften. Es ist eine mächtige Zwickmühle, auf der einen Seite will jeder natürlich eine Artenvielfalt, andererseits lehne ich auch jegliches damit einhergehendes Angelverbot ab. Ich halte es für grundlegend falsch, wenn dazu aufgefordert wird, alle Betriebe auf biologische Landwirtschaft umzustellen. Die traditionelle Landwirtschaft sollet insgesamt  eher gefördert werden. Monokultur hat bis jetzt noch niemal etwas gutes hervorgebracht. Allerdings, muss der Verbraucher sich auch leisten können, diese Produkte dann zu kaufen. Auch mit dem neuen Bürgergeld wird das nicht möglich sein.
Für mich liegt das größte Problem darin, dass die landwirtschaftlichen Lager sich unversöhnlich gegenüber stehen. Der eine gönnt dem anderen nichts vom Kuchen. Viele Landwirte würden auf eine , die Umwelt schonendere,  Landwirtschaft und Tierproduktion umstellen, würden sie keine finanziellen Einbußen haben. Hier liegt wie so oft das größte Problem. Geld und Gier


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Februar 2019)

Ökoterroristen zerstören unsere Lebensader, die Wirtschaft. Das ist ideologischer Wahnsinn und genau der nimmt in unserem Land gefährliche Ausmaße an, um mal Deine Aussage aus der Sicht anderer zu spiegeln. Schwarz weißer geht es nicht. Und wenn wir schon mal dabei sind: Ich denke, Geld ist der Götze, den wir anbeten.
Lustig deshalb, dass man anderen Leuten vorwirft, sie seien ideologisch oder gar terroristisch (!!), obwohl man selbst auf genau diesem Tripp ist.

M.a.W.: Nichts, aber wirklich nichts kann ich nur im Ansatz von dem unterstreichen, was Du im Vorpost vom Stapel läßt. Nur am Rande: Verantwortung hat immer etwas mit Beschränkung zu tun. Und so stellt sich zB bei Natura 2000 Gebieten und deren Umsetzung in nationales Recht lediglich die Frage, welche Einschränkungen in der Sache notwendig und Ziel führend sind und welche nicht, und zwar in jedem Einzelfall, und nicht mit der Pauschalkeule des Natura 2000 Schreckensszenarios...

Was selbstverständlich nichts daran ändert, dass wir in unseren Themen perfekt zusammenarbeiten, was neben freundschaftlicher Verbundenheit schlicht etwas damit zu tun hat, dass es um konkrete Sachthemen, nicht aber um Angelideologie geht (ich selbst bin seit mehr als 50 Jahren definitiv ein grün versiffter Öko Angler, um mal die auch hier gepflegten Schlagworte zu bedienen).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Februar 2019)

Als Angler würde ich mich sicherlich auch als "grünversift" bezeichnen. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema...

Wie funktioniert denn Naturschutz? Mit verdammt viel Kohle. Ob Ökologische Landwirtschaft oder der Umstieg auf erneuerbare Energien. All das muss finanziert werden! Deshalb ist Deutschland hier weit vorne, nämlich dank einer funktionierenden Wirtschaft. Andere Länder können sich das nicht leisten- deshalb stehe ich auch zu meinen Aussagen und denke, wenn wir unserer Wirtschaft den Hahn abdrehen, werden wir auch weniger Geld für Naturschutz haben. Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, ist der Agrartopf der EU für Subventionen jährlich mit gut 60 Milliarden Euro gefüllt. Hiervon fließt ein Großteil als Ausgleichszahlungen an Landwirte, u.a. für die Einhaltung von Umweltrichtlinien und sei es nur ein Grünstreifen zwischen ein paar Feldern. Unsere Industrie bringt mit ihrer Wirtschaftskraft einen Großteil hierfür auf, doch unseren Motor - die Automobilindustrie - sägen wir mit fragwürdigen Entscheidungen ab. Wenn unsere Wirtschaftskraft sinkt, wird auch das Geld für Umweltschutz weniger. Gerade in der Automobilindustrie geht ein Großteil des Umsatzes in den Bereich Forschung & Entwicklung. Hierbei geht es meist nicht nur um Sicherheit oder Design, sondern in erster Linie um das erreichen der EU- Vorgaben. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet das, mit jedem weniger verkauftem Auto sinkt das Budget für den Bereich F&E- und somit die Chance auf eine bessere Umwelt. Mit jedem weniger verkauftem Auto (Neuwagen) bleibt zudem ein "Stinker" auf unseren Straßen. Mit jedem Fahrverbot und daraus resulierenden Umwegen, steigt der Gesamtanteil an Abgasen (das kann ich als Hamburgerjung aus nächster Nähe behaupten, man muss sich nur einmal die Werte der Messstationen hier anschauen!). Ich denke Verantwortung bedeutet auch, sensibel bei Beschränkungen vorzugehen und das System als ganzes zu betrachten. Ein Fahrverbot auf 400 Metern erhöht die Schadstoffe insgesamt- das mag eine Hilfe für die Anwohner auf den 400 Metern darstellen, aber für die Umwelt? Das ist nur ein Beispiel, warum ich die Begriffe Ökoterroristen und Ideologen immer wieder nutze- Vieles ist Populismus und Ideologie, doch leider hilft es nicht unserer Umwelt. Ich denke der Begriff "Unverhältnismäßigkeit" trifft es ganz gut. Oder wir nehmen mein Lieblingsthema Plastik. Warum gibt es noch Plastiktüten? Warum wird Obst und Gemüse in Plastik eingepackt? Weil man sich gegen die Lobbyisten nicht durchsetzen kann. Dafür werden Trinkhalme verboten, sogar Luftballons wollte man verbieten. Wieso kauft man Getränke in PET FLaschen und nicht in Glasflaschen? Auch da traut sich keiner ran. Ich denke, das Thema würde endlos sein und den Rahmen hier sprengen.

Aber eines möchte ich dann doch noch einmal klarstellen- ich bin für Naturschutz, da es ein sehr wichtiges Thema ist und uns alle betrifft! ABer bitte mit Lösungen für die Umwelt und nicht mit ideologischem, populistischem Wahnsinn. Um den Bogen zum Thema zu spannen- natürlich liegt es in der Verantwortung eines jeden, auch Beschränkungen zu akzeptieren. Doch auch hier gilt das Verursacherprinzip, nämlich das ausfindig machen der größten Störer und hier an erster Stelle Änderungen herbeizuführen. Hilft es unseren Bienen, wenn ich ökologische Produkte für meine Familie kaufe, die in Plastikfolie verpack angeboten werden? Nicht jeder kann es sich leisten, in einem Bio- Supermarkt einzukaufen. Ja, und auch in der ökologischen Landwirtschaft gelten die Richtlinien der Marktwirtschaft. Mehr Angebot bedeutet in der Regel einen härteren Wettbewerb und somit auch einen Preisverfall. Ist das denn noch eine freie Marktwirtschaft, wenn durch die Poltik aufgrund von diesem Programm in Bayern die Größe der Flächen für ökologischen Anbau vorgegeben werden? Wie entwickelt sich dann zukünftig der Markt? Welche Folgen resultieren daras für die Umwelt und wer bleibt in diesem System auf der Strecke? Der kleine Mann oder die Umwelt? So kann ich in diesem Volksentscheid keine Hinweise zur zukünftigen Entwicklung des Marktes erkennen. Dazu habe ich gegoogelt und wirklich nichts zu gefunden. Sind diese Folgen nicht berücksichtigt oder werden die Gefahren ausgeblendet? Ich denke das System "Naturschutz" hat viele Fehler, u.a. das man die wirklichen Verursacher einfach nicht fassen will. Es ist weder der Angler, der den Aal ausrottet, noch der Angler der Gewässerrandstreifen erheblich stört oder der Autofahrer, der verantwortlich für das Desaster bei den Abgasen ist. Es trifft leider auch bei den Beschränkungen beim Naturschutz in der Regel die falschen. Zur Taufe der neuen Kreuzfahrtschiffe kommt die Politik dann mit einem 8 Zylinder Diesel vorgefahren und feiert sich, wie viel ein Kreuzfahrtschiff für die Hansestadt touristisch bringt, Umweltwerte werden nicht erwähnt. Eine verlogene Welt, in der wir kleinen Menschen die Opfer sind. 

Eine schöne Woche, ich bin raus hier- und werde jetzt eine Schale aus unverpacktem Obst mit Biomilch und Müsli frühstücken...Es sind die Kleingkeiten an freiwilligem Verzicht eines jeden, die unsere Umwelt jeden Tag ein Stückchen besser machen. 

Häufig kommt man übrigens mit nachvollziehbaren Argumenten weiter, als mit Verboten- das zeigt sich schon in der Erziehung von Kindern. Regeln ja, aber Verbote helfen nicht immer weiter...


----------



## Racklinger (11. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich kann nur nochmal sagen, beim Ranstreifen geht es nicht nur um die Bienchen, sondern vor Allem um Schatten und Schutz vor Erosion/Abwaschung von Ackerboden. Deshalb hat der Verband schon vor Jahren die verpflichtenden Gewässerrandstreifen nach Vorbild anderer Bundesländer gefordert.


Nochmal meine Frage von vor ein paar Tagen, gab es in den anderen Bundesländern schon Einschränkungen für Angler durch diese Gewässerrandstreifen. Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau, wie lange diese schon gesetzlich verankert sind im Rest von Deutschland, aber dass dürfte jetzt schon ein paar Jährchen sein. 
Und ich meine *nicht* Einschränkungen durch ausgewiesene Schutzgebiete (Natura2000 etc.), sondern konkret wegen den gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Gewässerrandstreifen.


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Februar 2019)

Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, dass sich ''unsere'' Automobilindustrie den Ast selbst abgesägt hat und absägt...
Ich find's eher lustig, wie sehr man das Thema in der öffentlichen Diskussion, inbesondere auf der Ebene des ''Volkes'' abgelenkt hat auf angebliche Ökofaschisten, die den Bestand unserer Gesellschaft in Form des Autos in Frage stellen. ''Je suis Diesel'' oder '' Autoschutzbund Deutschland'', supported by Andy Scheuer.
Aber sei's drum. Hier geht's ums Angeln, drohende Verbote, sinnvolle Einschränkungen, von mir aus auch um Verbände. Und da die Welt auch der Angler nun mal aus sehr unterschiedlichen Individuen besteht, möge jeder das machen, was er für sinnvoll erachtet, statt sich an Leuten auf der Ebene von Heilsbotschaften abzuarbeiten, die andere Ansätze verfolgen als man selbst.
Übrigens: Konkrete Probleme zu lösen, ist sehr viel komplizierter als grundsätzliche Erkenntnisse zu verkünden. In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß am Detail. Botschaft kann jeder, Problemlösung verlangt Kompetenz (verbunden mit dem Eingeständnis persönlichen Nichtwissens)...


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Februar 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Nochmal meine Frage von vor ein paar Tagen, gab es in den anderen Bundesländern schon Einschränkungen für Angler durch diese Gewässerrandstreifen. Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau, wie lange diese schon gesetzlich verankert sind im Rest von Deutschland, aber dass dürfte jetzt schon ein paar Jährchen sein.
> Und ich meine *nicht* Einschränkungen durch ausgewiesene Schutzgebiete (Natura2000 etc.), sondern konkret wegen den gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Gewässerrandstreifen.


Mir sind keine bekannt. Es besteht aber die Gefahr, das wir uns im Randstreifen keine Angelplätze freischneiden dürfen. Andererseits ist das Einzäunen von Grundstücken bis ans Fließgewässer auch nicht mehr immer erlaubt und dadurch wird der Zugang ans Wasser wieder einfacher. Ein Beispiel aus meiner Umgebung:
https://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/...weg.c8305ec4-69d9-43ab-9365-bf2e0c0e47f7.html


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Februar 2019)

Die Gefahren für uns Angler durch Flächenumwidmung liegen woanders.


----------



## Racklinger (11. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Mir sind keine bekannt. Es besteht aber die Gefahr, das wir uns im Randstreifen keine Angelplätze freischneiden dürfen.


Dann geht es aber eher um Frage bereits vorhandene Angelplätze begehbar zu machen/frei zu halten oder komplett neue Angelplätze anzulegen. Oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?


----------



## hans albers (11. Februar 2019)

@Fisherbandit1000  ,

wie soll denn Umweltschutz deiner Meinung nach funktionieren,
das alles so weiter läuft wie bisher ..???.

es wird sich leider JEDER ein wenig einschränken müssen,
damit zumindest ein kleiner Teil der Natur erhalten bleibt.

über Sinn und Unsinn der Naturagebiete /Angeln wurde ja nun
wirklich ausfürlich von Dir berichtet. (zu recht)

das aber umzumünzen bzw. zu verallgemeinern zu
"und der Bürger der dann  bald nirgendwo mehr hindarf"
halte ich für sehr, sagen wir mal,
populistisch und pauschal beschrieben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Februar 2019)

Ich denke §30 BNatSchG ist hierbei ein Freifahrtschein für Verbote. Über die Kategorisierung von Grünland kann man irgendwo auch die Angler aussperren. Ich denke die Aller in Niedersachsen ist - zumindest nach mir vorliegenden Infos aus Gesprächen mit betroffenen Anglern - ein Beispiel dafür. Ich kenne den aktuellen Stand dort nicht, jedoch weiß ich, dass u.a. der  dortige FDP Kreisvorsitzende Robert Kudrass ziemlich auf die Barikaden gegangen ist. Zitat: "  „Der Landrat ist ein Verbotsfreak. Er hat die FFH Gebiete bis heute ausschließlich als Naturschutzgebiete deklariert, weil es offenbar einfacher ist, Nutzungen der Landschaft schlicht zu verbieten als einen differenzierten Verbotskatalog im Rahmen eines Landschaftsschutzgebietes zu erstellen. Wir Freien Demokraten befürworten ganz klar den Schutz von Lebensräumen, Pflanzen- und Tierarten. Allerdings darf das Naturerleben der Bürger nicht durch pauschale Aufenthaltsbeschränkungen beschnitten werden, sondern muss durch genaue Regelungen in der Schutzgebietsverordnung seinen Ausdruck finden. Auch die Land- und Forstwirtschaft muss vor unnötigen Verboten und Einschränkungen bewahrt werden oder einen Erschwernisausgleich gewährt bekommen“. 

Das kann ich so unterschreiben. Ich habe zur ersten Anglerdemo bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass ständige Belehrungen und Verbote die Akzeptanz des Naturschutzes in der Bevölkerung nachhaltig gefährden. Es ist der übliche Fehler in Deutschland, ohne Notwendigkeit über die EU-Vorgaben hinauszugehen. So sehe ich auch genau dieses Risiko beim Volksentscheid in Bayern und der Unterstützung von Angelverbänden. Sollten daraus später plötzlich doch Einschränkungen für Bürger oder Angler resultieren, wird man es zukünftig noch schwerer haben, effektive und sinnvolle Maßnahmen umzusetzen. Einen Volksentscheid zu unterschreiben ist das eine, persönliche Beschränkungen im Nachhinein verordnet zu bekommen und befolgen zu müssen das andere. Leider wird in vielen Fällen nicht von Beginn an mit offenen Karten gespielt (siehe wieder Natura2000 im Fehmarnbelt). Für das Erhalten der Schutzziele hätte man kein NSG daraus machen müssen. Leider wird immer so getand, als ob der Mensch die Gebiete durch seine Nutzung gefährdet- dabei sind doch die Gebiete während der Nutzung durch uns Menschen entstanden oder sogar gerade durch die Nutzung.  Wenn man mir vorschreiben möchte, grundsätzlichauf Fleisch zu verzichten, werde ich das nicht akzeptieren- eine Empfehlung mit vernünftigen Argumenten, den Fleischkonsum zu reduzieren, könnte jedoch ein Umdenken bewirken. So ist das auch mit Naturschutz- anstatt Verbote sollte Aufklärung an erster Stelle stehen. Als Vater zweier schulpflichtiger Kinder kann ich zumindest in SH in den Schulen deutliche Defizite bei der Unterrichtung in Sachen Naturschutz erkennen. Sollte der Staat in seiner Verantwortung nicht bereits hier den Hebel ansetzen anstatt später mit Verboten zu regulieren?


----------



## TobBok (11. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Man kann diskutieren oder einfach machen wie bei uns in der Nachbargemeinde. Das haben die sogar ohne Angler hinbekommen
> 
> www.henstedt-ulzburg.de/bluehwiesen.html


Jup. Ich hab dazu noch mal Folgendes ausgegraben, mal wieder bezogen auf meinen ersten Beitrag, mit den Polen und den Bienen.
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/polen-und-baschkiren-wollen-die-biene-retten-a-1097538.html


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Aller in Niedersachsen ist - zumindest nach mir vorliegenden Infos aus Gesprächen mit betroffenen Anglern - ein Beispiel dafür. Ich kenne den aktuellen Stand dort nicht, jedoch weiß ich, dass u.a. der  dortige FDP Kreisvorsitzende Robert Kudrass ziemlich auf die Barikaden gegangen ist. Zitat: "  „Der Landrat ist ein Verbotsfreak. Er hat die FFH Gebiete bis heute ausschließlich als Naturschutzgebiete deklariert, weil es offenbar einfacher ist, Nutzungen der Landschaft schlicht zu verbieten als einen differenzierten Verbotskatalog im Rahmen eines Landschaftsschutzgebietes zu erstellen. Wir Freien Demokraten befürworten ganz klar den Schutz von Lebensräumen, Pflanzen- und Tierarten. Allerdings darf das Naturerleben der Bürger nicht durch pauschale Aufenthaltsbeschränkungen beschnitten werden, sondern muss durch genaue Regelungen in der Schutzgebietsverordnung seinen Ausdruck finden. Auch die Land- und Forstwirtschaft muss vor unnötigen Verboten und Einschränkungen bewahrt werden oder einen Erschwernisausgleich gewährt bekommen“.


Dem Statement von Herrn Kudrass kann ich so zustimmen.
Stand heute ist es bei uns in Celle so, dass es ein Gespräch zwischen der Pachtgemeinschaft Aller II und dem Anglerverband Niedersachsen gab, bei dem die Nutzung des Gebiets geklärt wurde. Allerdings ändert das nichts an der Faulheit der zuständigen Kommunalverwaltungen differenzierte Pläne zuschmieden und pauschal alles einer Richtung zu unterwerfen und zeigt einmal mehr, dass nur etwas passiert, wenn die Verbände / Vereine direkt in die Konversation einsteigen, anstatt andere für sich reden zu lassen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Februar 2019)

Das der AVN hier vorbildlich agiert, sollte über die Grenzen Niedersachsens hinaus bekannt sein. So hätte ich auch weniger Bauchschmerzen, wenn der AVN einen Volksentscheid unterstützen würde. Einfach aus dem Grunde, dass man dort den Einsatz für Angler mehrfach unter Beweis gestellt hat und sicherlich im Vorfeld die Risiken wirklich detailliert abschätzen würde. Ob das in Bayern passiert ist, vermag ich allerdings nicht zu beurteilen.

Ich bleibe dennoch dabei, dass - wie man oben erkennen kann - ohne den Willen Angelverbote zu verhindern, keinen Erfolg haben wird. Da gibt es für Angler auch wenig Platz für Kompromisse oder den freiwilligen Verzicht, solange die wirklichen Ursachen nicht angegangen werden.  Weil ein Teil der Angler in Vereinen organisiert ist und hiervon dann noch ein Bruchteil sich aktiv für den Naturschutz  -über die Verantwortung und Verpflichtung als Bürger hinaus - einbringt, sollte man in meinen Augen als Angler den Naturschutz nicht über unser Hobby stellen, solange es keinen Nachweis für eine erhebliche Störwirkung gibt. So sehe ich es weiterhin als Risiko an, grundsätzlich als Angelverband die Naturschutzorganisationen bei Forderungen und Projekten blind zu unterstützen. Die Angelverbände machen sich in der Außendarstellung kleiner und NABU und Co gewinnen an Ansehen in der Bevölkerung. Ja, wir Angler machen damit ein Teil der ÖA der Naturschutzverbände NABU, BUND etc. Kann das unser Ziel sein? 

Jetzt unterstützt man ein Projekt und später resultieren daraus Verbote für uns ANgler- was dann? Stellt man sich dann hin und sagt "Sorry, jetzt finde ich das doch doof" oder hält man dem Projekt im Sinne der Glaubwürdigkeit die Stange?

Den Einsatz aller Verantwortlichen für Naturschutz sollte und muss man jedoch würdigen, zumindest bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo Maßnahmen fair und gerecht eingeführt werden. Aber man sollte auch jeden noch so kleinen Verzicht eines Einzelnen würdigen, wenn das über das geforderte Maß hinaus geht. Wenn jeden Tag eine handvoll Menschen durch nachvollziehbare Argumente ein Umdenken starten, werden wir sicherlich auch die Welt verbessern. Doch hierfür muss man die Menschen abholen und nicht immer nur bevormunden.


----------



## Pokolyt (11. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das der AVN hier vorbildlich agiert, sollte über die Grenzen Niedersachsens hinaus bekannt sein. So hätte ich auch weniger Bauchschmerzen, wenn der AVN einen Volksentscheid unterstützen würde. Einfach aus dem Grunde, dass man dort den Einsatz für Angler mehrfach unter Beweis gestellt hat und sicherlich im Vorfeld die Risiken wirklich detailliert abschätzen würde. Ob das in Bayern passiert ist, vermag ich allerdings nicht zu beurteilen.
> 
> Ich bleibe dennoch dabei, dass - wie man oben erkennen kann - ohne den Willen Angelverbote zu verhindern, keinen Erfolg haben wird. Da gibt es für Angler auch wenig Platz für Kompromisse oder den freiwilligen Verzicht, solange die wirklichen Ursachen nicht angegangen werden.  Weil ein Teil der Angler in Vereinen organisiert ist und hiervon dann noch ein Bruchteil sich aktiv für den Naturschutz  -über die Verantwortung und Verpflichtung als Bürger hinaus - einbringt, sollte man in meinen Augen als Angler den Naturschutz nicht über unser Hobby stellen, solange es keinen Nachweis für eine erhebliche Störwirkung gibt. So sehe ich es weiterhin als Risiko an, grundsätzlich als Angelverband die Naturschutzorganisationen bei Forderungen und Projekten blind zu unterstützen. Die Angelverbände machen sich in der Außendarstellung kleiner und NABU und Co gewinnen an Ansehen in der Bevölkerung. Ja, wir Angler machen damit ein Teil der ÖA der Naturschutzverbände NABU, BUND etc. Kann das unser Ziel sein?
> 
> ...



Ich dachte du wärst raus?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Februar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wärst raus?



Dachte ich auch. Aber mein Blutdruck treibt mich...hilft aber auch nicht.


----------



## Pokolyt (11. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch. Aber mein Blutdruck treibt mich...hilft aber auch nicht.


Gehe angeln. Das beruhigt.


----------



## Meefo 46 (11. Februar 2019)

Da fehlt der Zusatz ;solange du noch Angeln gehen kannst`".


----------



## hans albers (11. Februar 2019)

hier auch bei SPON was dazu:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...ern-der-bienen-und-bauernstaat-a-1252726.html


----------



## fishhawk (11. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

um auf die Eingangsfrage zurück zu kommen:



> an die bayerischen Vereinsmitglieder gerichtet: Wie positionieren sich eure Vereine und ihr hierzu?



Meine beiden Vereine verhalten sich neutral und das finde ich auch gut so.

Ich kann halt nicht nachvollziehen, warum sich viele Fischereiverbände und Vereine vorab auf den Vorschlag des Volksbegehrens festlegen ohne überhaupt in Erwägung zu ziehen, dass sich bei Verhandlungen mit der Staatsregierung ein akzeptablerer Vorschlag ergeben könnte.

Beim Volksbegehren durften Angler ja nicht mitreden, sondern nur zustimmen.

Stärkt wahrscheinlich auch nicht unbedingt die Verhandlungsposition der Anglervertreter bei der Staatsregierung, wenn die bayerische Anglerschaft in der Sache gespalten rüberkommt.

Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass bei den Verhandlungen ein akzeptables Ergebnis rauskommt.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, ich drücke mich klarer aus: Die Angelvereine haben eine Hegepflicht



Manche ja, manche nein. Wenn ja , dann aber nicht weil sie Angelvereine sind, sondern weil sie a) Fischereirechte haben und b) für Gewässer, für die die gesetzlichen Hegepflicht gilt.

Ich kann zwar nachvollziehen, dass sich dein Verein noch stärker als "Naturschutzverein" profilieren will, weil ihr scheinbar Gewässer an die echten Naturschützer verloren habt. Aber ob ihr als aktiver Unterstützer des Volksbegehrens bei Verpächtern Pluspunkte sammeln könnt, hängt auch vom Einzelfall ab.

Wenn der Verpächter im Bauern- oder Jagdverband ist, tendenziell eher weniger.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich kann halt nicht nachvollziehen, warum sich viele Fischereiverbände und Vereine vorab auf den Vorschlag des Volksbegehrens festlegen ohne überhaupt in Erwägung zu ziehen, dass sich bei Verhandlungen mit der Staatsregierung ein akzeptablerer Vorschlag ergeben könnte.
> 
> Beim Volksbegehren durften Angler ja nicht mitreden, sondern nur zustimmen.
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist für wen ein akzeptables Ergebnis- für Naturschutzverbände oder Angler? Mal im ernst, die Natur/ der Naturschutz ist durch dieses Volksbegehren so in den Fokus der Öffentlichkeit gerückt, dass ich befürchte, dass alle Naturnutzer einschließlich der Angler am Ende als Verlierer darstehen werden. Wie willst Du da noch bei drohenden Verboten argumentieren, wenn die Bevölkerung pro Naturschutz stimmt?



fishhawk schrieb:


> Manche ja, manche nein. Wenn ja , dann aber nicht weil sie Angelvereine sind, sondern weil sie a) Fischereirechte haben und b) für Gewässer, für die die gesetzlichen Hegepflicht gilt.



Ich freue mich immer, wenn jemand die rechtliche Situation erkennt, dass Angler nicht hegen, weil sie es ja sogar vom Gesetz her gar nicht dürfen. Danke für die Klarstellung!



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar nachvollziehen, dass sich dein Verein noch stärker als "Naturschutzverein" profilieren will, weil ihr scheinbar Gewässer an die echten Naturschützer verloren habt. Aber ob ihr als aktiver Unterstützer des Volksbegehrens bei Verpächtern Pluspunkte sammeln könnt, hängt auch vom Einzelfall ab. Wenn der Verpächter im Bauern- oder Jagdverband ist, tendenziell eher weniger.



Dazu habe ich mich heute gerade mit einem Juristen unterhalten, allerdings S-H betreffend. Eine Verpachtung von Gewässern der öffentlichen Hand nur an Naturschutzverbände, sollte verfassungsrechtlich nicht haltbar sein. In diesen Fällen dürfte eine Klage gute Erfolgschancen haben.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> allerdings S-H betreffend. Eine Verpachtung von Gewässern der öffentlichen Hand nur an Naturschutzverbände, sollte verfassungsrechtlich nicht haltbar sein.



Soweit ich weiß, waren das private Fischereirechte.

Fischereirecht ist zwar Landesrecht, aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.

In Bayern wurde ja der Erwerb von Fischereirechten durch reine Naturschutzverbände schon mit 85% aus Mitteln des Bayerischen Naturschutzfonds gefördert.

Ob da jemals naturschützende Angelvereine gefördert wurden, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MarkusZ (12. Februar 2019)

Heute war ein ganzseitiger Artikel in der Lokalpresse. Unabhängig vom Volksbegehren wären jetzt alle Gesellschaftsgruppen gefordert was gegen das Insektensterben zu tun, Bauern, Gartenbesitzer, Jäger etc. .

Der Bayerische Jagdverband kam auch zu Wort. Man hätte klare Positionen und es wären bereits vielversprechende Gespräche mit der Staatsregierung gelaufen.

Im ganzen Text kein Wort von Anglern oder Fischereiverbänden/Vereinen. Ist für die Verbände/Vereine natürlich auch schwierig positive PR zu betreiben, wenn man sich schon untereinander nicht auf eine Linie einigen kann. Schon irgendwie traurig.

Wieder eine Chance verpasst.


----------



## phirania (12. Februar 2019)

https://www.gmx.net/magazine/wissen...#.homepage.hero.In 100 Jahren ausgestorben?.3


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (12. Februar 2019)

Und dennoch wird ein englischer Rasen im Garten bevorzugt.
Oder auch das perfekte Obst u. Gemüse in der Ladentheke.
Die Spinne im Haus?
Ameisen im Garten? Oder sogar ein Maulwurf?

Manchmal habe ich eher das Gefühl, man hat etwas neues gefunden um Bauern etc.  zu gängeln.
Insekten? Gerne, aber nicht bei mir!

(Als ich Kind war, stand das Korn 1m+ hoch. Heute?)


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. Februar 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

das Volksbegehren hat vorzeitig die nötigen Unterschriften erreicht:

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/volksbegehren-artenvielfalt-bienen-aktuell-1.4326508

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Gerne, aber nicht bei mir!



Wie viele der Unterschriften würde es geben, wenn all diese Naturschützer gleichzeitig dem Bau einer Höchststromtrasse vor ihrer Haustür hätten zustimmen müssen, um erneuerbare Energien von Nord nach Süd zu transportieren? Wäre dann das eigene Heim wichtiger, als die Natur?

Als hier die Trasse gebaut wurde, war die Natur plötzlich für viele zweitrangig. Da ging es nur noch um "weg von meinem Haus"...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wie viele der Unterschriften würde es geben, wenn all diese Naturschützer gleichzeitig dem Bau einer Höchststromtrasse vor ihrer Haustür hätten zustimmen müssen, um erneuerbare Energien von Nord nach Süd zu transportieren? Wäre dann das eigene Heim wichtiger, als die Natur?
> 
> Als hier die Trasse gebaut wurde, war die Natur plötzlich für viele zweitrangig. Da ging es nur noch um "weg von meinem Haus"...



Ich denke man muss es mit dem Beispiel/ Vergleich nicht übertreiben. 

Ich halte es dennoch für Schizophren wenn man perfektes Obst und Gemüse möchte und gleichzeitig die Bauern beschimpft sie würden zuviel Pestizide sprühen und Insekten vernichten.


----------



## MarkusZ (13. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ich denke man muss es mit dem Beispiel/ Vergleich nicht übertreiben.
> 
> Ich halte es dennoch für Schizophren wenn man perfektes Obst und Gemüse möchte und gleichzeitig die Bauern beschimpft sie würden zuviel Pestizide sprühen und Insekten vernichten.



Wenn mit der Unterschrift beim Volksbegehren auch persönliche Konsequenzen verbunden gewesen wären, hätte es die Hürde vermutlich niemals geschafft.

Ich vermute schon, dass so einige Unterzeichner es halten wie viele Politiker:  Wasser predigen und Wein trinken.

Ist ja auch hipp erst gegen die 3. Startbahn zu protestieren und dann zum Eisessen nach Kalifornien zu fliegen.

Deshalb sind Plebiszite für Minderheiten, wie es die Angler nun mal sind, auch ne echte Gefahr.

Und die Angelvertreter (wenn es sowas gibt) haben da aus meiner Sicht da jetzt auch nicht gerade ne gute Figur abgegeben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. Februar 2019)

Viele Politiker plappern nur dem nach was das Volk plappert bzw. was irgendwelche kleinen Minderheiten laut genug brüllen.
Grund: Wählerstimmen, Wählerstimmen, Wählerstimmen

Zum Bienen sterben:
https://www.welt.de/debatte/komment...-Die-deutsche-Lust-auf-den-Weltuntergang.html


----------



## Mooskugel (14. Februar 2019)

Eine interessante Präsentation in der das Thema behandelt wird. 

http://www.kunz.hhu.de/fileadmin/re...rof._Dr._Kunz/Vortraege/NABU_2018_Vortrag.ppt


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Viele Politiker plappern nur dem nach was das Volk plappert bzw. was irgendwelche kleinen Minderheiten laut genug brüllen.
> Grund: Wählerstimmen, Wählerstimmen, Wählerstimmen
> 
> Zum Bienen sterben:
> https://www.welt.de/debatte/komment...-Die-deutsche-Lust-auf-den-Weltuntergang.html



Was dieser Clown dort zusammenschreibt, ist einfach dümmlich. Das sage ich als jemand, der bisher nie Grün gewählt hat und der weit entfernt von Weltuntergangsstimmung ist.

Interessant übrigens der Kommentar meiner Tochter (18) zu diesem Beitrag: "Der Typ ist ein Blödmann, der mit dem Schrott, den er da schreibt, niemanden unter 40 erreicht." Ich glaube, sie hat (wie des öfteren) Recht.

Die "kleine Minderheit" der Grünenwähler dürfte bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl übrigens zweitstärkste Kraft werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2019)

Ich finde der "Clown" liegt insgesamt gar nicht so verkehrt, denn "die Masche mit der Angst" funktioniert in allen Bereichen und hat sich seit Jahrzehnten bewehrt, um z.B. Mitglieder und Unterstützer zu gewinnen oder Spenden zu sammeln. 

Gerade diese Aktion zeigt deutlich, dass man hier aber nicht nur mit emotionalen Argumenten versucht Unterstützer zu gewinnen, sondern auch auf rationale Art und Weise. Das macht die Aktion auch so erfolgreich, da man sehr, sehr viele Menschen erreicht. Hier wird also mit der Angst gespielt, aber auch an die Verantwortung eines jeden einzelnen appeliert. Psychologisch erfolgreich und nicht von ein paar kleinen dummen Jungs ins Leben gerufen. Die Aktion ist ins Detail geplant, doch ob den Bürgern der ganze Plan mitgeteilt wurde? Ich denke nicht, denn das Volksbegehren ist nur der erste Schritt, um die Bürger für dieses Projekt zu gewinnen und dann lässt man die Katze aus dem Sack. Ähnlich wie Natura2000- der Plan, uns Menschen unter diesem Deckmantel asuzusperren, scheint aufzugehen! Hier ist es halt nicht die Biene Maja, sondern der kleine Seehund mit den Knopfaugen. Die Menschen sehen das Bild und zeigen Verständnis, dass Angler ausgesperrt werden- ein Nachweis wird nicht mehr hinterfragt. Ich hoffe nicht, dass Maja einen Imageschaden erleidet...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. Februar 2019)

Das Volksbegehren in Bayern wird das "Aussterben der Insekten" so weit es dieses überhaupt geben wird nicht aufhalten.
Da kann Bayern oder auch Deutschland sich auf den Kopf stellen. Das ist wie als wenn ein Sack Reis in China umkippt.
Die einzigen zuverlässigen Erhebung dazu kommen aus Nordamerika und Europa.

Die Welt ist dynamisch. Ein Spezi wird und wurde von der anderen ersetzt.
Ich denke, Insekten wird es länger als uns Menschen geben.

Um unsere Fische macht sich keiner Sorgen.

Und ja, die Imker haben Probleme. Die Bienen finden immer weniger blühende Flächen.
Dafür immer mehr englische Rasen, Steinbeete etc. (sogar freilaufende Katzen...Vogelsterben?)
Sterben Vögel aus?


----------



## Pokolyt (15. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Die Petition in Bayern wird das "Aussterben der Insekten" so weit es dieses überhaupt geben wird nicht aufhalten.
> Da kann Bayern oder auch Deutschland sich auf den Kopf stellen. Das ist wie als wenn ein Sack Reis in China umkippt.
> Die einzigen zuverlässigen Erhebung dazu kommen aus Nordamerika und Europa.
> 
> Die Welt ist dynamisch. Ein Spezi wird und wurde von der anderen ersetzt.


Woher hast du deine enormen Weisheiten? Bei deiner Fähigkeit in die Zukunft zu sehen, kannst uns doch auch die Lottozahlen von Morgen mitteilen. Bitte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. Februar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Woher hast du deine enormen Weisheiten? Bei deiner Fähigkeit in die Zukunft zu sehen, kannst uns doch auch die Lottozahlen von Morgen mitteilen. Bitte.



Dafür reicht es leider noch nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2019)

So, mal an der richtigen Stelle platzieren ;-). Kommt wenn man 10 Browserfenster offen hat....

Udo Pollmer, wissenschaftlicher Leiter des EU.L.E. e.V.. "Unterschreibt und helft den Verbänden die Taschen vollzumachen"...







https://deutscherimkerbund.de/161-Imkerei_in_Deutschland_Zahlen_Daten_Fakten


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. Februar 2019)

lol

Naturschutzverbände, die neuen Sekten!

Dazu auch ein Bericht des Spiegel

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/weltbienentag-die-honigbienen-sterben-nicht-a-1208252.html

Zitat:"Hinzu kommt, dass die Zahl der - teils bestäubenden - Insekten insgesamt zurückgeht. Das genaue Ausmaß des Insektensterbens ist nicht bekannt, weil der Bestand nur in Einzelfällen über lange Zeiträume hinweg dokumentiert wurde. Auch über die Gründe herrscht Uneinigkeit."


----------



## Grünknochen (15. Februar 2019)

Um so fataler ist es, sich an dem öffentlichen Meinungsbildungsprozess nicht zu beteiligen...
Im Übrigen ist es zunächst einmal völlig legitim, über Bilder und Geschichten (heute als Narrativ bezeichnet) in der Lebenswirklichkeit der Menschen anzukommen. Welche Bilder und Geschichten hat die Anglerschaft zu bieten? ''Findet Nemo'' ist wohl kaum ein geeignetes Bild, mag es noch so positiv belegt sein.
Sodann: Ich halte rein gar nichts davon, im Kontext bestimmter an die Öffentlichkeit gebrachter Projekte schon im ersten Angang irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien oder Meta Pläne, die der Öffentlichkeit vorenthalten werden, zu bemühen. Für mich war und ist Natura 2000 ein Meilenstein. Die Frage ist nur, wie dies umgesetzt wird. Wer also der Meinung ist, Umweltschutz, Naturschutz oder aber Grün seien Teufelszeugs, das man als Angler grundsätzlich bekämpfen müsse, weil es mit Einschränkungen verbunden sei, hat wirklich nicht den Schuss gehört. Erstens ist es völlig legitim, als für bestimmte Interessen stehende Gruppe konkrete Ziele zu vertreten. Zweitens liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass bei unterschiedlichen Positionen Kompromisse in der Umsetzung gefunden werden müssen, wobei hierbei es um vieles geht, nur nicht um Schwarz oder Weiß. Die Frage ist also in Wirklichkeit, wie kompetent man aufgestellt ist, wenn es um die Geltendmachung eigener Positionen geht ( was übrigens sehr viel komplizierter ist, als Glaubensbotschaften zum Thema Angeln zu verbreiten).
Zuletzt: Seit Jahren führe ich bei meinen Studenten Befragungen durch zum Thema Angeln. Eines kann ich definitiv sagen: Das Thema findet schlicht und ergreifend nicht statt in deren Lebenswirklichkeit. Wenn überhaupt, wird ein Bild geschildert, was etwas zu tun hat mit alten Männern, die gelangweilt und Bier trinkend am Wasser sitzen und darauf warten, dass irgend ein Fischchen an der Leine zappelt. Ob dieser mein subjektiver Eindruck verallgemeinerungsfähig ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Eins habe ich aber festgestellt: Sobald ich anfange, Geschichten (verbunden mit Bildern) zu erzählen (zB über meine Norge Erlebnisse), verändert sich das Interesse merklich.

P.S.: Die größte Sekte in D ist die Autosekte!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Sodann: Ich halte rein gar nichts davon, im Kontext bestimmter an die Öffentlichkeit gebrachter Projekte schon im ersten Angang irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien oder Meta Pläne, die der Öffentlichkeit vorenthalten werden, zu bemühen. Für mich war und ist Natura 2000 ein Meilenstein. Die Frage ist nur, wie dies umgesetzt wird. Wer also der Meinung ist, Umweltschutz, Naturschutz oder aber Grün seien Teufelszeugs, das man als Angler grundsätzlich bekämpfen müsse, weil es mit Einschränkungen verbunden sei, hat wirklich nicht den Schuss gehört.



Ich denke nicht, dass ich mit der Einstellung auf die Welt gekommen bin. Ähnlich wie bei vielen anderen Dingen im Leben sammelt man seine Erfahrungen mit anderen Menschen oder auch Politik und Schützern. Dass ich Natura2000 skeptisch gegenüber stehe, liegt einfach an der deutschen Umsetzung. Fehlt der Nachweis der erheblichen Störwirkung und wir werden ausgesperrt, ist das für mich Willkür und Ideologie. Das Problem bleibt doch einfach, dass genau durch diese Willkür und Ideologie die Akzeptanz von Naturschutz in der Bevölkerung nachhaltig gefährdet wird.

Ob die Vorstellung Deiner Studenten vom Angeln von alten, biertrinkenden Männern mit Dir zusammenhängt?


----------



## Grünknochen (15. Februar 2019)

Absolut. Ohne Fahne und Plautze (mit Hilfe eines Kissens, da ich in natura keine habe) geh ich nicht hinters Katheder...

Übrigens ist es genau umgekehrt: Nicht der Naturschutz hat ein Akzeptanzproblem, das Angeln hat ein Akzeptanzproblem.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2019)

@Grünknochen - recht so! 
Andernfalls geht ja die ganze Authentizität flöten! 

Stereotypen (seien sie auch noch so falsch) müssen bedient werden


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es genau umgekehrt: Nicht der Naturschutz hat ein Akzeptanzproblem, das Angeln hat ein Akzeptanzproblem.


 Naturschutz/ Umweltschutz ist auf dem Wege dahin (durch Fahrverbote z.B.), Angeln hingegen hat lediglich bei weniger als einem Drittel der Bevölkerung ein negatives Ansehen.Damit haben wir ein besseres Ansehen in diesem Land, als unsere Regierung....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2019)

Übrigens ist die Zahl derer, die Angler "doof" finden, nahezu identisch mit der Anzahl in der Bevölkerung, die sehr bereit sind, beim Einkaufen einen Ratgeber für Fischarten zu nutzen. Somit muss es ja nicht zwingend gegen Angler als solches gehen, sondern im Unterbewusstsein um den Schutz der Fische.

Hingegen sind in D nur 58% sehr bereits oder eher bereit, für ein Schutzgebiet zu spenden- der großteil dieser Menschen, kommt aus der oberen Schicht- also aus den Kreisen, die gerne mal Fernreisen machen oder einen V8 fahren. Schlechtes Gewissen?


----------



## Grünknochen (15. Februar 2019)

Nun, der Autoschutzbund ist ne mächtige Sekte mit extrem viel Geld, perfekt aufgestellter Presse (Autobild und Co) und Vertretern bis in die Bundesregierung. ''Je suis Diesel''... Geh dem Deutschen an sein Auto, und Du bist Satan himself, mindestens...

Sehr viel interessanter zum Thema Angeln:
https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...rage/haeufig-betriebene-freizeitaktivitaeten/

P.S.: Alles bonus mit meinem Gewissen. Ich bin eh kein Freund von Lupenreinheit und Keuschheit, sondern der Überzeugung, dass es sehr viel effektiver ist, wenn viele etwas machen statt einige wenige alles.


----------



## rippi (15. Februar 2019)

Als nicht-praktizierender Hobbyimker sage ich: Lasst die Viecher einfach verrecken. Und Pro Neonicotinoide


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nun, der Anglerschutzbund ist ne mächtige Sekte mit extrem viel Geld, perfekt aufgestellter Presse (Angelbild und Co) und Vertretern bis in die Bundesregierung. ''Je suis Angler''... Geh dem Deutschen an seine Angel, und Du bist Satan himself, mindestens...



So hätte mir das gefallen, aber ich bin aus meinen Träumen gerissen...


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2019)

Lass mal "das Auto" besser aus der Thematik raus- wir kommen dann ziemlich schnell in den sozialpolitischen Bereich...UND DER HAT ZÜNDSTOFF

Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich ohne Diesel meine Belange regeln bzw. finanzieren könnte - ich bin "fiskalisch Privat" etwa 18Tkm per Anno unterwegs - gesamt knappe 28.


----------



## rippi (15. Februar 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich ohne Diesel meine Belange regeln bzw. finanzieren könnte - ich bin "fiskalisch Privat" etwa 18Tkm per Anno unterwegs - gesamt knappe 28.


Soweit ich weiß gibt es schon einige Busse, die mit Strom fahren und auch Züge fahren mit Strom. Also alles kein Problem.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. Februar 2019)

.....und als so mancher Naturschutzverband.


rippi schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt es schon einige Busse, die mit Strom fahren und auch Züge fahren mit Strom. Also alles kein Problem.



Nur so lange wie dieser aus der Steckdose kommt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt es schon einige Busse, die mit Strom fahren und auch Züge fahren mit Strom. Also alles kein Problem.



Nimm dir mal Rinteln /Gelsenkirchen per G-Maps mit ÖPNV vor- ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit! Weder zeitlich, noch finanziell - das liegt bei mir (inklusive Rückfahrt) spätestens alle 14 Tage ZWINGEND AN.....Und in GE benötige ich dann trotzdem ZWINGEND einen Pkw wegen der Belange vor Ort.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2019)

Treiben wir es mal nicht zu weit- ich versuche mich kurz zu halten....

Googeln.....

Ökologischer Fußabdruck+

Elektroautos 
Fahrzeugakkumulatoren (wegen der elektrischen Busse und LKW) 

Photovoltaikanlagen (zum laden der Fahrzeugakkus) 

Und vielleicht noch "Seltene Erden" im Tagebau- die Satellitenbilder der Verwüstungen an den Abbaustandorten sind eindrucksvoll!

Da muss man zwangsläufig zugeben, dass man es "vor der Haustüre" um jeden Preis sauber haben WILL- aber global gesehen eine Pottsau bleibt! 

Öko is geil- ich hätte gern meinen alten Bulli mit Saugdiesel wieder....... dessen ökologischer Fußabdruck ist um längen besser als von Tesla und Co


----------



## sprogoe (15. Februar 2019)

Hat also doch was gebracht, ich glaube, die Bienen sind gerettet.
Seit gestern schwirren hier auf meiner Terrasse mehrere Bienen um die Büsche.
Laßt uns den Threat umbenennen in "Brettert die Bienen", kommt vielleicht noch was Interessantes bei raus?


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. Februar 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt es schon einige Busse, die mit Strom fahren



Die fahren da schon seit 1940. Allerdings wusste man da mit dem Wort "Klimawandel" noch nichts anzufangen.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2019)

Ist jetzt der Bienlein schon gerettet?


https://www.google.com/search?q=pro.....69i57j0l5.6439j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2019)

Der Bienlein war schon immer stark gefährdet, der konnte das quasi im Alleingang!


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2019)

Homer Simpson ist schuld!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2019)

@world:
Was soll eigentlich dieser Firlefanz, wenn man das Grundübel gar nicht angehen will?

Spätestens seit March 6, 2018 könnten die Menschen insgesamt, Schützer, Verbandler, Funktionäre, Politiker es eigentlich wissen:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...sache-fuer-bienen-sterben-sein-a-1229816.html
https://www.pnas.org/content/115/41/10305
Trifft aber eben einen systemimmanenten Chemiegiganten wie Bayer, nun Parkbereich von Monsanto in EU in Auslagerung von US.
Ich habs mir sicherheitshalber alles gespeichert, und in der Tat wird der "Blinde Fleck" mal wieder trefflich schon 1 Jahr praktiziert. Eben wie immer und besonders nützend auch in der Steuerung und dem Sponsorship der Grünen Schützertruppen.

Die nur sechs Seiten kurze Studie der Biologen Erick V. S. Mottaa, Kasie Raymanna und Nancy A. Morana von der University of Texas in Austin führt einen klaren Indizienbeweis, der zeigt, dass das weltweit vertriebene Glyphosat zumindest eine wichtige Ursache für das weltweite Bienensterben sein könnte.

Glyphosat wirkt gegen Unkräuter, indem es das Enzym 5-Enolpyruvylshikimat-3-phosphat-Synthase (EPSPS) blockiert. Dieses Enzym findet sich aber nicht nur in Pflanzen, sondern auch in manchen Bakterien, wie man sie im Darm von Insekten findet. Die Biologen wiesen nach, dass acht für Honigbienen lebenswichtige Bakterien über Gene verfügen, eigenes EPSPS zu kodieren - für die betreffenden Bakterien ist EPSPS also ein körpereigener Stoff.
...
_Dass es die Bakterien selbst sind, die das Bienen-EPSPS produzieren, gelang durch ein Klon-Experiment: Die Forscher fügten Gene aus den Darmbakterien der Bienen in Bakterien der Art Escherichia coli ein und brachten diese so dazu, EPSPS zu produzieren._
_..._
_Ob EPSPS in den Bakterien kodiert oder durch Glyphosat blockiert wird, scheint für die Honigbienen erhebliche Konsequenzen zu haben: Bienen, deren Darmflora durch Blockade der EPSPS gestört ist, gewinnen weniger Gewicht hinzu als ihre Artgenossen, auch ihr Immunsystem ist deutlich geschwächt._


Das wirkt auch auf Mensch u.a., nur sind die nicht so winzig und zart wie die Bienchen.
Erst sterben die Bakterien, dann die Bienen, ... dann der Mensch.


----------



## Wurmbaader (15. Februar 2019)

https://www.der-postillon.com/2019/02/bienen-retten.html?m=1

Die verschiedenen möglichen Massnahmen  im Überblick.


----------



## Grünknochen (16. Februar 2019)

Nr.4 ist im Ansatz richtig gut, in der praktischen Umsetzung aber laienhaft. Die Frage ist nur, was denken die Nachbarn. Im Übrigen reiben sich jetzt schon diverse Rechtsanwälte die Hände, wenn es um die rechtswidrige und per Gericht zu stoppende Verteilung von Laub oder gar Unkraut in die nachbarliche Glückseligkeit in Form einer millimetergenau gestutzten Rasensteppe oder gar Schottergartens geht. Area 51 nenn ich solche Ödflächen. Wie gesagt, Grün kaputt. Sogar in Bayern...

https://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/pla...IxOWI4LTMwODYtNDdiYi1iNGU5LTNmMjJhMWE5NmFjZQ/


----------



## fishhawk (16. Februar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Grün kaputt. Sogar in Bayern...



Hallo,

wenn man einen 36 Jahre alten TV-Beitrag, in dem einige Negativbeispiele gezeigt werden, als schlüssiges Beweis ansieht, wie die Mehrheit der Gärten in Bayern momentan so aussieht, dann kann man das schon glauben.  Bei uns im Dorf sind mir " Steingärten mit Plastikblumen"  jedenfalls noch nicht begegnet.  Wobei ich unter "Plastikblumen" aber auch synthetische Attrappen verstehe und keine lebenden Organismen.
Vielleicht kommt aber  ja ne Rückmeldung aus anderen Regionen, dass dort geschotterte/gekieste  Ödflächen wirklich überwiegen.

Übrigens gäbe es ohne den Main-Donau-Kanal und das Fränkische Seenland in Mittelfranken deutlich weniger Fisch und im nördlichen Bayern würden  ohne die Überleitung in trockenen Sommern wahrscheinlich viele Fläche verdorren. Aber darum geht es hier nicht.

Es geht nach wie vor darum, wie sich Fischereivereine und Verbände zum Gesetzesvorschlag des Volksbegehrens positionieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Februar 2019)

Ich habe gerade gehört, das sich die Verbände in NRW wohl auch schon mal Gedanken machen können. Hier wird es wohl auch ein Volksbehren kommen, der BUND soll wohl federführend sein.

Carpe Diem. Wer sich zeitig Gedanken macht, brauch danach nicht so oft zurück zu rudern.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Wer sich zeitig Gedanken macht, brauch danach nicht so oft zurück zu rudern.



Wahre Worte.  Auf nen anfahrenden Zug aufzuspringen ist relativ einfach, in voller Fahrt wieder abzuspringen ist ziemlich gefährlich.

Darf man mal auf die konkreten Forderungen des VB in NRW gespannt sein.

Uferrandstreifen gibt es in NRW ja schon, aber die dürfen m.W. bisher noch gemäht werden, zumindest in der zweiten Jahreshälfte..


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich finde der "Clown" liegt insgesamt gar nicht so verkehrt, denn "die Masche mit der Angst" funktioniert in allen Bereichen und hat sich seit Jahrzehnten bewehrt, um z.B. Mitglieder und Unterstützer zu gewinnen oder Spenden zu sammeln.



Es ist doch schön wenn ein möglicher Alptraum sich später nicht erfüllt.
Oft genug aber, weil einige Ihn erfolgreich verhinderten.
Im Nachherein zu sagen es wäre immer auch so gut gegangen ist etwas naive.
Denn viel zu oft, sind es die Kritiker die recht behalten, aber gar nicht gehört werden.
(Das nun aber für die Biene klar zu machen zeigt aber auch wie naive oder oberflächlich die Deutschen sind)


Ich bin über 40 und ja, für mich ist es ein provokanter Clown.
Er soll provozieren aber wie jeder Clown die bedrohliche Realität lächerlich, also netter machen.
Nichts ist so ode wie die Doofen Spaßbremsen die nur Realtäten und verwirrend komplizierte Wahrheiten suchen.
Es lebt sich lustiger wenn man den Boten schlechter Nachrichten gemeinsam und mit viel Spaß steinigt.

Aber die hohe Anzahl der Unterschriften ist ein Hammer, da scheinen sich viele Millionen echt Sorgen zu machen.
Das werden nicht alles nur "Grüne" gewesen sein.
Sagen Wir mal so, es ist längst bewiesen das sich einige Mittel nicht so verhalten wie in der Zulassung behauptet.
Sie sind teilweise etwas stabieler als behauptet und auch der Mensch scheint sie nicht so einsetzen zu können wie vorgegeben.
So richtig klar untersucht sind die Folgen also auch nicht, denn so wie behauptet und getestet läuft es draußen eben nicht.
Erinnert mich an DDT, Asbest oder Rauchen, was ja auch unproblematisch sein sollte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2019)

was mich etwas wundert, ist die Tatsache, dass eine der Hauptursachen neben den Pestiziden, nämlich die Lichtverschmutzung
überhaupt keine Erwähnung findet. Ein Großteil der Insekten orientiert sich Nachts an natürlichen Lichtquellen wie Mond und Gestirne.
Diese werden aber von künstlichen Lichtquellen übertüncht>>> mit kaum erforschten Wirkungen.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Februar 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an DDT, Asbest oder Rauchen, was ja auch unproblematisch sein sollte.



Hallo,

dass Rauchen unproblematisch sein sollte, höre/lese ich allerdings hier zum ersten Mal. Meine Mutter, eine biedere deutsche Hausfrau, sagte mir schon vor rund 60 Jahren, dass man davon Lungenkrebs bekomme kann. Hatte Sie doch im Laufe ihres Lebens in der Verwandt- und Bekanntschaft etliche Beispiele dafür gesehen.
Asbest ist auch nur bei bestimmten Verarbeitungsprozessen schädlich. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dass Rauchen unproblematisch sein sollte, höre/lese ich allerdings hier zum ersten Mal. Meine Mutter, eine biedere deutsche Hausfrau, sagte mir schon vor rund 60 Jahren, dass man davon Lungenkrebs bekomme kann. Hatte Sie doch im Laufe ihres Lebens in der Verwandt- und Bekanntschaft etliche Beispiele dafür gesehen.
> Asbest ist auch nur bei bestimmten Verarbeitungsprozessen schädlich.
> ...


Das war ja auch schon ewig vermutet worden oder bekannt, nur musste es den Lobbyisten ja auch noch bewiesen werden.
Das ist noch nicht so lange her, das man das auch gegen die Tabak-Lobbyisten durch setzte.
Es gibt ja auch immer noch Menschen die behaupten Alkohol sei in geringen Mengen gesundheitsfördernd und kein Gift.
So wie Asbest ist es halt positiv, wenn man es entsprechend einsetzt.
Nur einatmen oder trinken sollte man es nicht.
Was soll es, Ich rauche und trinke, aber ich behaupte nicht das es gesund sei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2019)

Die Sache ist relativ einfach sowohl theoretisch als auch praktisch und empirisch:
Kleine Mengen hochwertiger Alkoholischer Zubereitungen haben gute Wirkungen gegen andere Sauereien, also gegen sich selbst zugefügte biochemische Sünden.
So verbessert/verringert z.B. eben Resferatol aus Weintrauben und eben bestimmten mit mehr davon die Schadwirkungen im Blutsystem Arterien-Venen, die man sich durch Schai.se fressen besonders Schweinemastfleisch eben zuzieht.
Oder aufgesetzte Kräuter eben, mehr Medizin als denn Saufen.

Wer wirklich gesund lebt, der braucht kein Alkohol. 
Auch nicht, um sich den Kummer totzusaufen (Betäubungswirkung,Drogen).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was mich etwas wundert, ist die Tatsache, dass eine der Hauptursachen neben den Pestiziden, nämlich die Lichtverschmutzung
> überhaupt keine Erwähnung findet. Ein Großteil der Insekten orientiert sich Nachts an natürlichen Lichtquellen wie Mond und Gestirne.


Für die hier thematisierten Bienen und primäres Nutzinsekt des Pflanzenanbaus ist das aber belanglos, das sind Tageslicht und Schönwetterflieger.

Sehr problematisch wird das grelle Nacht-Dauerlicht für alle Nachtflieger mit dem Motto "Wie die Motten zum Licht!".

Aber auch für die Menschen, die nachts nicht mehr schlafen, denn großteils im Jahr braucht man frische Luft und ausgleichende Temperaturen und Zuluft von draußen.
Fenster + Verdunkelung weit auf heißt aber auch "Licht rein" ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2019)

ne ne Nordlicht, Gegenstand dieses Tröööts sind Insekten nicht nur Bienen.
Die Bienen dienen nur dem Marketing.
Davon ab, gab es noch nie so viele Honigbienen in Deutschland wie zur Zeit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Februar 2019)

Ja, aber um die hohen Bestandszahlen an Bienen zu erhalten,  müssen die Imker weitaus mehr Aufwand betreiben, weil eben auch viel mehr Bienen sterben.

Die Bienen sind viel anfälliger, teilweise desorientiert....

Die Bienen sind aber sicher nur Anzeiger, die zudem ein besonders gutes Image haben, und stehen stellvertretend für die gesamte Insektenfamilie.

Ich habe schon vor Jahren mal kritisch auf die Verfahrensweise hingewiesen, wie gerade im Rheintal mit Schnaken umgegangen wird. Wer das in Frage gestellt hätte, hätte wohl weniger Zuspruch erhalten, aber auch das ist ein Teil der Wahrheit.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2019)

ja Frank, da sind wir völlig einer Meinung, auch was die Rheinschnaken betrifft, diese sind ein wichtiger Baustein im ökologischen Kreislauf
der Rhreinauen. 
Wer das negiert, misst mit zweierlei Maß.
Insgesamt ist es also ein ganzes Konglomerat, was zum Niedergang der Insekten beiträgt.
Da gehören alle Parameter beleuchtet, ein paar medienwirksame Schnellschüsse in Form von Aussperrungen helfen da ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Aber die hohe Anzahl der Unterschriften ist ein Hammer, da scheinen sich viele Millionen echt Sorgen zu machen.
> Das werden nicht alles nur "Grüne" gewesen sein



Waren ja auch keine persönliche Konsequenzen mit der Unterschrift verbunden, die PR war halt ziemlich emotional angelegt und gegen kleine Kinder im Bienenkostüm sind die wenigsten immun.

Hätten sich die Unterzeichner auch verpflichten müssen, ihre Gärten in Zukunft nur noch ökologisch zu bewirtschaften, erst ab 15. Juni den Rasen zu mähen, mindestens 30% ihrer Nahrungsmittel im Bioladen zu kaufen, keine Außen- und Weihnachtsbeleuchtung mehr aufzuhängen  etc..  wäre die Beteiligung vielleicht nicht ganz  so stark gewesen.

War sicher kein Zufall, dass sich das Volksbegehren auf die Landwirtschaft beschränkt hat.

Ändert aber nichts daran , dass die Zielrichtung wohl schon stimmt.

Bin gespannt, was für Ergebnisse der runde Tisch liefert und wie dann der Volksentscheid läuft.

Und wie sich die Angelvereine/Verbände dann beim Volksentscheid positionieren. Da könnten ja einige in die Bredouille geraten.
Meine beiden Vereine haben sich die Möglichkeiten offen gehalten und das finde ich gut.

Vielleicht stellen sich ja die Verbände in NRW dann etwas schlauer an, wenn sie sehen, wie es in Bayern lief.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe schon vor Jahren mal kritisch auf die Verfahrensweise hingewiesen, wie gerade im Rheintal mit Schnaken umgegangen wird. Wer das in Frage gestellt hätte, hätte wohl weniger Zuspruch erhalten, aber auch das ist ein Teil der Wahrheit.



Da fällt es mir schwer den Leuten die dort leben dies, also die Schnakenbekämpfung, zum Vorwurf zu machen!
Ich wohne zwar selbst zwar nicht dort, aber ich gehe in den Rheinauen zum Angeln.
Vor Jahren war mal einer der beiden eingesetzten Hubschrauber während der Saison  kaputt, dies war dann gleich eindrücklich zu spüren, um nicht zu sagen, es war kaum auszuhalten und ohne reichlich DEET auf der Haut, gar nicht!
Fakt ist, wer dort lebt weiß die Bekämpfung zu schätzen, die zudem nicht gerade günstig zu haben ist.
Die Rheinanlieger Gemeinden stemmen diesen jährlichen Millionenbetrag selbst!
Es ist natürlich ein Leichtes dies zu verurteilen, wenn man woanders lebt und ungestört abends auf seiner Terrasse sitzen kann.
Die Leute hier direkt an den Rheinauen sitzen da, auch mit Bekämpfung, z.T. in Volliere ähnlichen Käfigen aus Fliegendraht!
Immerhin war das mal Malariagebiet, heute ist noch die Tigermücke, mit entsprechend neuen Krankheiten, hinzu gekommen.

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Februar 2019)

Jürgen, all deine Aspekte kann ich voll nachvollziehen. Aber nichts desto trotz ist es ein massiver eingriff in den Naturhaushalt.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das irgendjemand daran rüttelt. Was aber bei der Bewertung des Eingriffs überhaupt keine Rolle spielt, ist wer wie viel dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (17. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da fällt es mir schwer den Leuten die dort leben dies, also die Schnakenbekämpfung, zum Vorwurf zu machen!
> Ich wohne zwar selbst zwar nicht dort, aber ich gehe in den Rheinauen zum Angeln.
> Vor Jahren war mal einer der beiden eingesetzten Hubschrauber während der Saison  kaputt, dies war dann gleich eindrücklich zu spüren, um nicht zu sagen, es war kaum auszuhalten und ohne reichlich DEET auf der Haut, gar nicht!
> Fakt ist, wer dort lebt weiß die Bekämpfung zu schätzen, die zudem nicht gerade günstig zu haben ist.
> ...



Aber auch die packste wenn es in den Urlaub geht und die erste Kakerlake durch das Zimmer rennt.
Oder am Strand liegen zerstochen von Mücken.
Dann ist ganz schnell Essig mit "Rettet die Insekten"


----------



## Flatfish86 (17. Februar 2019)




----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2019)

Manche sollten dann auch mal vor der eigenen Haustür kehren und nicht nur Phrasen schwingen. Da ist es einfacher Klimaschutz per Gesetz zu beschließen, wenn der Wähler am Ende die Zeche zahlt- wenn es an das eigene Geld geht, ist Klimaschutz nicht mehr so wichtig?  Da habe ich mir beim Hausbau mehr Mühe gegeben und die Kosten waren für mich damals nicht entscheidend- sondern der Umweltschutz! 

http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Lau...YSTx_JjCsoc8LaNI0rPGkKQn6l-gArAzmeYcokSnMbq5Q

So sehe ich das auch bei den Bienen. Anspruch und Wirklichkeit liegen weit auseinander, es klafft eine Lücke zwischen dem eigenen ökologischem Bewusstsein, um Wählerstimmen zu gewinnen und dem eigenen Handeln. Schädigt nicht gerade Glyphosat die Insekten? Wer sitzt dort im Konzern? Richtig, Matthias Berninger von den Grünen als Cheflobbyist. Oder Katharina Schulze, die das Insektensterben jetzt stoppen will? Ist das die Schulze, die in den Urlaub nach Kalifornien fliegt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Februar 2019)

Ich bin ja kein Grüner, aber von einem ehemaligem grünem Parteimitglied, der seit 10 Jahren nicht mal mehr als Politiker tätig ist, auf eine Partei zu schließen ist schon brillant.  Aber auf Fakten kommt es ja nicht so an, Stimmung zählt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2019)

Dann kann ihm seine (grüne) Politik damals auch nicht so wichtig gewesen sein! Heuchelei.... so wie bei Frau Schulze aus Bayern halt oder hier in Ratzeburg. Es gibt noch viele weitere Beispiele. Das der ökolgische Fußabdruck der grünen (Wähler) nicht der beste ist, wissen wir ja schon seit vielen Jahren!


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Februar 2019)

Nein, das wissen wir nicht. Erst recht nicht seit vielen Jahren.
Ich find's schon lustig, sich trotz der angeblichen Politikneutralität (auch) dieses Forums über seitenlange Pauschalismen an einer Partei abzuarbeiten, die offenkundig für die Angelszene, jedenfalls eine bestimmte, so etwas wie das Feindbild Nr.1 ist. Ich für meinen Teil habe an ganz anderer Stelle mehr als deutliche Sorgenfalten. Und diese Stelle befindet sich - um mal die klassischen Schubladen zu bedienen - ziemlich weit rechts.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nein, das wissen wir nicht. Erst recht nicht seit vielen Jahren.
> Ich find's schon lustig, sich trotz der angeblichen Politikneutralität (auch) dieses Forums über seitenlange Pauschalismen an einer Partei abzuarbeiten, die offenkundig für die Angelszene, jedenfalls eine bestimmte, so etwas wie das Feindbild Nr.1 ist. Ich für meinen Teil habe an ganz anderer Stelle mehr als deutliche Sorgenfalten. Und diese Stelle befindet sich - um mal die klassischen Schubladen zu bedienen - ziemlich weit rechts.



Ok, dann korrigiere ich die Aussage dahin, dass es u.a. Leser des "Spiegel" seit vielen Jahren wissen (2010 gab es damals eine ausführliche Darstellung dazu).

Zudem denke ich, dass wenn wir hier über ein politisches Volksbegehren zum Artenschutz diskutieren, man auch gerne auf andere Parteien in Zusammenhang mit Naturschutzthemen hinweisen darf. Ansonsten ist das eine sehr einseitige Darstellung der politischen Landschaft in Bayern/ Deutschland. Sollte man also in diesem Thema keine politische Diskussion wünschen, so sollte man den kompletten Thread löschen. Die ÖDP und die Grünen sind bekanntlich die Initiatoren dises Volksbegehren, dann sollte man auch die Heuchelei gerne darstellen dürfen. Es bedeutet ja nicht, dass ich mit manchen Themen der Grünen nicht einverstanden bin, sich jedoch als Partei immer ökologisch als Saubermann hinzustellen und wenn keiner in den Keller guckt Wein saufen, finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2019)

Wo wir gerade über dieses Thema diskutieren Grünknochen- schreibst Du nebenbei für die TAZ?

https://taz.de/!5569218/?fbclid=IwAR20HRFI9lcW1jZipxkHxEVZQwMdJ-i2mfnPqRWxauXiBIsbJAeqJOO600c


----------



## hans albers (18. Februar 2019)

> So sehe ich das auch bei den Bienen. Anspruch und Wirklichkeit liegen weit auseinander, es klafft eine Lücke zwischen dem eigenen ökologischem Bewusstsein, um Wählerstimmen zu gewinnen und dem eigenen Handeln. Schädigt nicht gerade Glyphosat die Insekten? Wer sitzt dort im Konzern? Richtig, Matthias Berninger von den Grünen als Cheflobbyist. Oder Katharina Schulze, die das Insektensterben jetzt stoppen will? Ist das die Schulze, die in den Urlaub nach Kalifornien fliegt?




yap, und wie hiess nochmal der glyphosat (landwirschaftsminister) minister,
aus der partei  dem grossen C...

dagegen ist mir ne grüne ministerin,
die nach kalifornien fliegt
relativ latte...


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Februar 2019)

Es ist doch ein absoluter Klassiker, sich auf dieser simplen Populismusebene an solchen Leuten abzuarbeiten, die einem im politischen Diskurs nicht in den Kram passen. Nehmen wir statt des die Themen Parteispenden, Lobbyismus, Transparency, Lobby Register. Und schon sieht die Welt - bei einiger Mühewaltung in der Recherche - vollständig anders aus...
Da das aber nicht Gegenstand des hiesigen Forums ist, wäre es zumindest ganz nettjes, die og Simpelebene zulasten nur einer Partei ebenfalls vor der Klammer zu lassen. Was ich übrigens auch als Aufruf an mich selbst verstehe. Das dämliche Beispiel des Posche SUV vor dem Bio Laden kann ich nicht mehr hören...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (18. Februar 2019)

Und manch anderer kann diese ständige Weltuntergangsstimmung nicht mehr hören.

Gibt es eigentlich noch etwas woran man guten Gewissens Spass haben darf?
Oder hat man nur noch zu funktionieren?

Übrigens waren die Grünen es welche mit dem Fahrrad zum Bundestag fahren wollten.
Aber erst dick auf die Kacke hauen...

Ach und dann gibt es noch die Grünen Politiker welche einen Audi A8 fahren und diesen vorm Wahlkampftermin auf ein E- Auto wechseln.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Das dämliche Beispiel des Posche SUV vor dem Bio Laden kann ich nicht mehr hören...



Dann höre weg. Dennoch war dies ein Beispiel am Wochenende, als der Landrat Münchens zum Gespräch bezüglich des Artenschutzes im Landkreis geladen hatte.
Es wurde von einem Landwirt gebracht, der -wie viele Landwirte inzwischen- seit dem Volksbegehren persönlich als Naturfeind und Tiermörder angemacht wird.
Dieses Beispiel, das du nicht hören magst und persönlich als dämlich abstempelst, zeigt die zum erbrechend bringende Doppelmoral einer Gesellschaft, die ihr Ego auslebt mit dem guten Gewissen einen Schuldigen zu haben. Ein Feindbild zu pflegen entlastet ungemein bei seinem eigenen Handeln, man enthebt sich der Äquilibration. Die Adaption SUV zu Umweltschutz findet nicht statt. Das Feindbild wurde gefunden, personalifiziert: Landwirt!
Damit läßt es sich gut leben, wenn auch dämlich ...

Randnotiz: Zu dem Gespräch kamen einige, nur nicht Befürworter des Volksbegehrens. Diese wären gerne gesehen gewesen.
Dann hätten sie auch ghört, wie sich personalifizierte Feindbilder besonnen, trotz betroffen, zu Wort meldeten, wie Gemeinden um München herum darlegten, wie sie schon sehr lange für Artenschutz freiwillig und engagiert arbeiten und Angebote an privat offerieren, wie z. B. Wiesensaatgut kostenlos an Gartenbesitzer mit Gärten von 10 qm bis max. 1 Ha. ausgeben, speziell wegen des Artenschutzes.
Schade, dass die Naturschützer nicht zu dem Gespräch kamen, irgendwie ganz schön dämlich, gerade im Sinne eines guten Zweckes.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Februar 2019)

Es gab und gibt ja auch Grüne, die mit dem Fahrrad in den Plenarsaal fahren. Aber ganz ehrlich, es sind nicht die Lebensweisen, der 709 Abgeordneten, die unseren Fußabdruck bestimmen, sondern die Lebensweise der 82 Mio. Einwohner.

Und wenn Sachverhalte als sinnvoll erachtet werden, ist es wichtig diese auch umzusetzen. Und dazu gehört, das Landwirte wieder mehr darauf achten, das ihr höchstes Gut, das Land in möglichst gutem Zustand zu erhalten. also keine Kunststoffreste aus der Biogasanlage auf den Feldern verteilen, maßvoll mit Chemiekalien umgehen, Böden nicht verdichten.....

@Toni_1962  Die ökologisch orientierten Bauern und Kleinbetriebe dürften deine Aussagen nicht uneingeschränkt teilen. Die Umwelt wird nicht in den Gärten gerettet, die Umwelt wird aber in den großen Flächen versaut, zum Beispiel durch Überdüngung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> yap, und wie hiess nochmal der glyphosat (landwirschaftsminister) minister,
> aus der partei  dem grossen C...
> 
> dagegen ist mir ne grüne ministerin,
> ...



Keine Frage! Darf man in dem Zusammenhang natürlich auch erwähnen, denn das geht natürlich ebenso wenig und kann ich nicht gutheißen. Letztendlich haben die vermutlich alle eine bis hundert Leichen im Keller....


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2019)

Ich sagte, dass die Umwelt AUCH in den Gärten gerettet wird; Garten durchaus symbolisch für die Lebensweise privater Haushalte.
Wie ich schon sagte, wer ein Feindbild hat, nimmt das eigene Tun vom eigenen moralischen Anspruch an andere aus.

Es sind die umweltbewußten Bauern, die sich an die Freiwilligkeit halten, die sich nun besonders emotional -da pauschalisiert eben ungerecht- angegriffen fühlen.

@Frank: In welchem Teil Bayerns lebst du denn und wie findet dort die Diskussion statt? Was sagt dort dein Kreisbauernvertreter? Was die örtliche Presse, die Stammtische (ja, das sind tatsächlich Wähler, sogar mündige Bürger!)? Erzähl mal von der Stimmung deiner bayerischen Umgebung


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (18. Februar 2019)

Ich denke die Landwirte achten heute viel mehr darauf die Vorschriften zu beachten als vor 50 Jahren.
Mittlerweile ist doch alles genau festgelegt wann mit wieviel etc. gedüngt und gespritzt werden darf.

Zu 1a Obst und Gemüse gehört unter anderem auch Insektenbekämpfung.

Aber evtl. kann man ja GEN Obst und Gemüse züchten welches resitent gegen Pilz und Insekten etc. ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2019)

Wie bitter ist es in diesem Land eigentlich geworden? Fischer und Bauern (Landwirte) sind dafür verantwortlich, dass wir seit Jahrhunderten vernüftiges Essen auf den Tisch bekommen. In Zeiten wo es uns schlecht ging, haben sie unser Land gerettet und unser Überleben gesichert. Heute, wo es alles in Überfluss gibt, wird aus diesen Familien das Feindbild einer ideologsich getriebenen grünen Umweltpolitik! Entweder Du gehst als Bauer den Weg "Bio" mit oder Du bist das personifizierte Böse in diesem Land. Dank? Nein, ich habe ja den Kühlschrank voll und wie es meinen Eltern vor 40,50 oder 60 Jahren ging- was interessiert mich das, ich lebe ja...

Es wird Ideologie und Willkür diktiert, mit einer so unglaublichen Doppelmoral. Gerade wieder aktuell am Beispiel "Fehmarnbelt" zu erkennen. Aber dazu in ein paar Tagen mehr...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (18. Februar 2019)

Wir können doch Lebensmittel aus Fernost importieren. 

Zum Einsatz von Pflanzenschutzmittel:
https://meedia.de/2018/06/12/gift-f...en-trend-zu-immer-mehr-pestiziden-vorgaukelt/

Die Statistik gibt es für alle beim Umwelt Bundesamt.
In der Tat ist für 2016 ein Rückgang verzeichnet.
https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/date...anzenschutzmittelverwendung-in-der#textpart-2


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich sagte, dass die Umwelt AUCH in den Gärten gerettet wird; Garten durchaus symbolisch für die Lebensweise privater Haushalte.
> Wie ich schon sagte, wer ein Feindbild hat, nimmt das eigene Tun vom eigenen moralischen Anspruch an andere aus.
> 
> Es sind die umweltbewußten Bauern, die sich an die Freiwilligkeit halten, die sich nun besonders emotional -da pauschalisiert eben ungerecht- angegriffen fühlen.
> ...



Toni, ich habe keine Feindbilder, aber ich habe Vorstellungen, wie nachhaltiger mit der Umwelt umgegangen werden könnte. Und für die setzt man sich ein. Dazu braucht man nicht in Bayern wohnen, das Thema ist längst Bundesweit ein Thema.  

Es gab dazu einen Artikel in der Süddeutschen, da wurde erwähnt, das in dem Ort mit der prozentual größten Zustimmung zu dem Begehren nicht mal ein Grüner im Gemeinderat vertreten ist. Es ist nicht immer so einfach, wie es scheint.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2019)

Alleine die Aussage, man sei für Nachhaltigkeit der Umwelt, wird der konkreten Situation nicht gerecht.

Der konkreten Situation aber würde man gerecht werden, die konkrete Situation in Bayern zu kennen/"kennen zu wollen", denn dann würde man die populistische Dimension erkennen. 
Diesem "kennen zu wollen" entziehen sich aber die Befürworter, ganz bewußt, im Vorfeld, dazwischen und im Nachhinein, weil ja das aktuelle Nachhinein bereits das Vorfeld ja nun ist, Wahlkampf eben primär, sekundär Umweltschutzgedanke. Die populistischen Bienen in den Farben der Wespen (jemanden schon mal aufgefallen?) verfolgen anderes ...


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Februar 2019)

Jedenfalls helfen Feindbilder oder Schubladen, egal auf welcher Seite, in der Sache keinen Zentimeter weiter.
Die Bienen, in welcher Farbe auch immer ( Biene Maja, und nicht Biene übrigens), dienen dazu, Menschen in ihrer Lebenswirklichkeit zu erreichen. Wie immer, wenn es um bildliche Kommunikation geht. Was soll daran verwerflich sein?

Übrigens bin ich als Kind ua mit Ferien auf dem Bauernhof groß geworden. Mein Bild war extrem positiv, was die Landwirtschaft betrifft. Unabhängig davon habe ich am tiefsten Niederhein unmittelbar an der niederländischen Grenze gelebt.
Ferien auf der Putenmastanlage oder Schweineproduktionsstätte inkl. Besuch eines Großschlachthofes wären wohl kaum eine geeignete Alternative gewesen. Die ich - davon ab - eher Leuten empfehle, die keine Vorstellung davon haben, woher ihr geliebtes und in Plastik verpacktes Fleisch im Supermarkt stammt. Nutztierhaltung und Fleischproduktion sind zwei gänzlich unterschiedliche Dinge!


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Jedenfalls helfen Feindbilder oder Schubladen, egal auf welcher Seite, in der Sache keinen Zentimeter weiter.
> Die Bienen, in welcher Farbe auch immer ( Biene Maja, und nicht Biene übrigens), dienen dazu, Menschen in ihrer Lebenswirklichkeit zu erreichen. Wie immer, wenn es um bildliche Kommunikation geht. Was soll daran verwerflich sein?



Wir sind in der konkreten Situation des Volksbegehrens ARTENVIELFALT, nicht allgemein, und da ist das Feindbild strategisch geplant und nahezu demagogisch. Symbolik, wie hier angewandt, fachlich und sachlich falsch (Statistiken zum Honig-Bienenbestand sind ja abrufbar), ist bevorzugtes Instrument in der Demagogie.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2019)

Für mich hat die Biene Maja nicht viel mit Lebenswirklichkeit zu tun. Ich versuche meinen Kindern immer klarzumachen, dass man zwischen Medien und realem Leben unterscheiden muss. Natürlich arbeitet man mit Bildern, schließlich kann der Mensch nur in Bildern denken und so werden Emotionen ausgelöst. Mich wundert, dass es noch keine Folge von Biene Maja mit dem Titel "Glyphosat" gibt. 

Ich bleibe dabei Grünknochen- wir sind grundsätzlich von der Notwendigkeit etwas zu tun, gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt, jedoch über das "wie" streiten wir. Ich wehre mich dagegen, dass in einem Rechtsstaat damit begonnen wird, die Ursache mit dem geringstem Widerstand - unabhängig von Prioritäten - anzugehen. Da mag in einem Unternehmen funktionieren und hier kann man meinetwegen die Kekse in Besprechungsräumen bei schwieriger finanzieller Situation einsparen. In einem Rechtsstaat erwarte ich jedoch Lösungen, die unter anderem die Auswirkungen von allen Seiten durchleuchten. Ursache ==> Maßnahme ==> Auswirkung ==> Nutzen muss zwingend abgewogen werden. Alles andere erhält bei mir die Bezeichnung "Willkür" oder sogar "ideologischer Wahnsinn"...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (18. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Februar 2019)

Ich wähle solche Begriffe grundsätzlich nicht, und zwar deshalb, weil ich das für falsch und kontraproduktiv halte. Für mich ist es völlig legitim, für Überzeugungen zu streiten bzw. einzutreten, solange man in der Lage ist, Kompromisse einzugehen. Es sei denn, es geht um PETA und Co. Solche Organisationen sind per se kompromisslos und quasi religiös in ihrem Anspruch.

Nur by the way: Der Deutsche Bauernverband gilt als einer der mächtigsten und einflussreichsten Lobbyorganisationen. Fast so mächtig wie der VdA. Mein Mitleid hält sich also in Grenzen, wenn es Gegenwind gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Alleine die Aussage, man sei für Nachhaltigkeit der Umwelt, wird der konkreten Situation nicht gerecht.
> 
> Der konkreten Situation aber würde man gerecht werden, die konkrete Situation in Bayern zu kennen/"kennen zu wollen", denn dann würde man die populistische Dimension erkennen.
> Diesem "kennen zu wollen" entziehen sich aber die Befürworter, ganz bewußt, im Vorfeld, dazwischen und im Nachhinein, weil ja das aktuelle Nachhinein bereits das Vorfeld ja nun ist, Wahlkampf eben primär, sekundär Umweltschutzgedanke. Die populistischen Bienen in den Farben der Wespen (jemanden schon mal aufgefallen?) verfolgen anderes ...



Meine halbe Familie stammt aus Niederbayern Spiegelau / Grafenau, da kennt man zumindest dortige Verhältnisse ganz passabel. Und ich würde wetten, von denen hat kaum jemand für das Begehren gestimmt.

Kannst du mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen, was du mit deiner Farbenlehre meinst.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2019)

Das Wort wähle ich bewußt, weil eben kein Ansatz von Suche nach Kompromiss da war,
kein Ansatz für Gesprächsbereitschaft,
kein Ansatz von Informationswille.

Artenvielfalt zu retten erfordert einen runden Tisch mit allen wichtigen, zumindest den wichtigstens Naturnutzern wie Landwirtschaft, Forstwirtschaft, Gewässerbewirtschaftern ...
Mit diesen nicht zu sprechen, sondern einen Partner der Umwelt, ob er nun böse oder gut ist, als Feindbild zu montieren, zeigt das Gesicht von Demagogie ..
und entlarft den wahren Zweck: politischer Wahlkampf.
Dem einen oder anderen Unterstützerverbänden  dämmert es mehr oder weniger schnell, aber zunehmend ...

Der deutsche Bauernverband interessiert hier nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nur by the way: Der Deutsche Bauernverband gilt als einer der mächtigsten und einflussreichsten Lobbyorganisationen. Fast so mächtig wie der VdA. Mein Mitleid hält sich also in Grenzen, wenn es Gegenwind gibt.



Nur by the way: Für jemanden, der hier Pauschalsierungen anderer anprangert und denen Schubladendenken vorwirft,
greift du nun selbst mit dem Satz weit unten in die Schublade und dort in die tiefe hinterste linke Ecke ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (18. Februar 2019)

https://www.cicero.de/innenpolitik/volksbegehren-artenvielfalt-bienen-muenchen-bayern-bauern

Zitat:"Die These vom „schlanken Fuß auf Kosten anderer“ belegt auch das Angebot eines Landwirts aus dem Nürnberger Land: Er schaltete auf Ebay eine Kleinanzeige mit dem Angebot, insgesamt zwei Hektar seines Ackerlandes zu einer mehrjährigen Bienenweide umzuwandeln – finanziert durch Bürger. Für 50 Euro je 100 Quadratmeter können sie sich aktiv am Bienen- und Artenschutz beteiligen. Doch während die „Bienenretter“ vor den Rathäusern Schlange standen, um sich in die Listen für das Volksbegehren einzutragen, registriert der fränkische Bauer eine nur „schleppende Nachfrage“. Selbst das Angebot, daneben auf eigene Kosten „das größte Insektenhotel Bayerns zu bauen“, zieht nicht.


----------



## Meefo 46 (18. Februar 2019)

Moin .
Bin zwar Angler und kein Bauer möchte mit denen aber auch nicht tauschen ,denn auch Bauern müssen in heutiger Zeit Effektiv und Kosten orientiert Arbeiten .

Und bei den zu erzielenden Preisen egal für welches Nahrungsmittel ......nein Danke

Also immer Objektiv bleiben.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2019)

Ich denke Wir sind ein Angelforum.

Läufts bei Euch gerade so gut das die Fische immer mehr werden, ganz ohne Besatz?
Schon mal getümpelt und schon mal Kleinkrebs und Insektenvorkommen betrachtet?
Ich schon und ich und Andere meinten, auch da Veränderungen zu beobachten...
Ich meine sogar bemerkt zu haben das es gleich nach den Verboten einiger Mittel wieder etwas besser wurde.
Ich habe so etwas bekannt gemacht und auch gemeldet, aber von Anglern und Fachkräften kommt da wenig was über den Stammtisch hinausgeht.
Wenn einige Fische tot im Wasser treiben, ja das stört sie, aber selbst das melden viele nicht.

Ich finde es lediglich traurig das so etwas erst die Eigentümer von Haus und Nutztieren wie der Biene vortragen müssen um es dann auf dem Rücken von Landwirten aus zu tragen.

Eigentlich ist es ja Sache von Fachbehörden so etwas zu verhindern, oder die Politik zum Lösen eines bemerkten Problems zu treiben.
Funktionierte nur nicht...
Lobbyisten lenken die Politik, viele Beamte diehnen der politik und es braucht erst einen Kläger der irgentwie die Menschen mitreißt um genug Druck zu machen.(Wir haben die Aufgabenverteilung auf den Kopf gestellt)
Das das erreicht man leider nur, wenn man elementare Ängste schürt, oder wenn man auf die süße, liebe und fleißige Biene Maja zurückgreift.
Schaut nicht gut aus mit der Umsetzung des Verfassungszieles des Umwelterhaltes für kommende Generationen.
Oft liegt es wohl am Staat und seinen struckturen Selbst, wenn Fehlentwicklungen gar noch unterstützt werden. 
Er fördert halt Monokultur und Massentierhaltung und mag sich selbst da auch nicht so kritisch sehen.
Gibt es denn nun ein Insektensterben?
Wenn ja, welche Beamten oder Politiker haben es den zugelassen oder gar gefördert.
(Bitte nicht noch mit Ruhestand belohnen)
Wir wollen es doch bitte nicht auf dem Rücken Unschuldiger austragen, die als kleine Landwirte verzweifelt versuchen zu überleben und das nutzen was als unbedenklich erklärt wurde, weil man sie über die Preispolitik zwingt so zu arbeiten.
Letztere sind doch die Gearsch....Das  Motto Wasch mich aber mach mich nicht nass, ist halt gemein.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Februar 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Schon mal getümpelt und schon mal Kleinkrebs und Insektenvorkommen betrachtet?
> Ich schon und ich und Andere meinten, auch da Veränderungen zu beobachten...
> Ich meine sogar bemerkt zu haben das es gleich nach den Verboten einiger Mittel wieder etwas besser wurde.
> Ich habe so etwas bekannt gemacht und auch gemeldet, aber von Anglern und Fachkräften kommt da wenig was über den Stammtisch hinausgeht.



Das übersteigt die Fähigkeiten und Wissen von Otto Normal Angler bei weitem!
Braucht man sich also auch nicht zu wundern, warum da nix kommt?
Und klar ist, dass ein paar tote Fische zunächst mal sichtbar sind und keines Mikroskops bedürfen, um erkennbar zu werden.

Jürgen


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Februar 2019)

Es gibt Gewässer, da hat es vor 30 Jahren vor Fischnährtieren nur so gewimmelt. Jeder Stein gespickt mit Köcherfliegenlarven und darunter ein Gewusel von Bachflohkrebsen, Eintagsfliegenlarven etc. . Die Bachforellen waren dick und rund und die Äschen zahlreich.

Ist heute drastisch weniger geworden. Deutlich weniger Nährtiere und Fische.

Waren nun die bösen Landwirte dran schuld oder kämen auch andere Ursachen in Betracht?

Damals gab es dort noch viele Familienbetriebe im Vollerwerb, die Ackerbau, Milchwirtschaft und Schweinemast betrieben haben.

Heute haben fast alle dicht gemacht oder produzieren Bio-Gemüse und ein paar Bio-Eier im Zuerwerb. Die Vollerwerbler betreiben jetzt Reiterhöfe. Es gibt deutlich weniger Ackerflächen, um das Gewässer herum ist alles Grünland. Alle Haushalte sind nun auch an die Kanalisation angeschlossen und es gibt moderne Kläranlagen. Es wird viel weniger geodelt.

Äschen gibt es kaum noch und die meisten gefangenen Forellen stammen aus Besatz.

Den Bauern dort würde ich jetzt nicht die Schuld zuweisen.

Trotzdem finde ich die Zielsetzung des Volksbegehrens schon gut, den Vorschlag selber nur zum Teil.

Ich werde jetzt erst mal abwarten was der Runde Tisch so bringt.

Bevor man beim Volksentscheid abstimmt, sollte man m.E. beide Vorschläge genau lesen und kritisch hinterfragen.
Sich jetzt schon auf Volksbegehren festzulegen halte ich nicht für klug.

Dass Politiker und Prommis gerne mal Wasser predigen und Wein trinken ist nichts Neues.

Wenn es dann halt welche von Parteien betrifft, die sonst vor angeblich moralischer Überlegenheit und Selbstgefälligkeit strotzen, ist der Spott natürlich umso größer.

Um das mitzubekommen muss man nicht mal den Spiegel lesen, da reicht auch schon die Tagespresse.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (18. Februar 2019)

Wieso nur Politiker und Prommis?
Mal den Artikel von Cicero gelesen?
Aus welcher Ecke kam der überwiegende Teil der Befürworter des Bürgerbegehrens?
Es waren doch überwiegend Städter!
Unterschreiben und den englischen Rasen pflegen.
Kein deut Besser.
 Und sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mal informiert.
Umweltschutz ist halt ein Todschlagargument


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Februar 2019)

> Wieso nur Politiker und Prommis?



Weils bei denen besser dokumentiert wird.

Wenn man "grüne Vielflieger" googelt kommt man allerdings nicht nur auf Politiker sondern auch auf Wähler.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Es gibt Gewässer, da hat es vor 30 Jahren vor Fischnährtieren nur so gewimmelt. Jeder Stein gespickt mit Köcherfliegenlarven und darunter ein Gewusel von Bachflohkrebsen, Eintagsfliegenlarven etc. . Die Bachforellen waren dick und rund und die Äschen zahlreich.
> 
> Ist heute drastisch weniger geworden. Deutlich weniger Nährtiere und Fische.
> 
> Waren nun die bösen Landwirte dran schuld oder kämen auch andere Ursachen in Betracht?



Hi MarkusZ, 

der Rückgang der Fischnährtiere kann einerseits durch weniger Nährstoffe begründet sein, aber wenn ich sehe, an wie viel Fronten heute gegen Grünbeläge, Algen und Moose gekämpft wird, egal ob Terassen, Gartenmöbel, Fassaden, oder Dächer.

Überall werden primitive Pflanzen mit Giften bekämpft und das mit großen Mengen und zunehmender Begeisterung.

Aus wärmegedämmten Fassaden wird mit jedem Regen die Plörre raus gewaschen und gelangt so auch in unser Oberflächenwasser. Auf unseren Dächern lassen wir Kupferbänder verbauen, die sobald mit Regen benetzt Kupfersalze abgeben damit auf den Dächern nichts wächst. Das Zeug ist überall.

Und was so gewollt vernichtet und vermieden wird, ist anderseits ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Nahrungskette.

Das Glyphosat und andere Herbizide einen weiteren Teil dazu beiträgt sollte uns allen klar sein. 

Wenn irgendwo auf einem Acker nur eine Sorte Pflanzen wächst, ohne hat das oft die Ursache, das dort eben alles andere kaputt gespritzt wurde.


----------



## Meefo 46 (18. Februar 2019)

Moin.

Ich denke aber auch das die Gewässer Sauberer geworden sind heißt aber auch weniger Nährstoffe für Wasserlebewesen, den Gedüngt und Unkraut wurde früher auch auf die Felder gebracht.
Über die mengen ließe sich nur streiten aber da haben wir ja die Institute.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2019)

Ich denke viele haben nicht verstanden wie giftig einige moderne Spritzmittel, für Insekten und Krebstiere sind.
Bei den Bienen meint man das wahr zu nehmen....
Für Wirbeltiere ist es eher harmlos.
Nur, werden Wirbeltiere ja auch maximal einzelne % der Tierarten stellen.
Für die absolute Masse der Arten, ist es unglaublich giftig.

Aber es war ja vorgesehen das es sich rasch abbaut und brav nur die Schädlinge an den Nutzpflanzen trifft.(selbst das Beizen sollte reichen später die Pflanze zu schützen)
Heute weiß man das es so wie vorgesehen eben nicht funktioniert.
(Angeblich verweht der Wind ein Drittel, einweiterer gelangt ins Grundwasser und der Rest schützt die Pflanze) 
Es ist wasserlöslich und baut sich auch nicht so schnell ab.
Es kommt auch nicht auf die gelöste Menge an, selbst kleinste Mengen reichen über die Dauer für bleibende Schädigung.
Das Zeug ist so heftig, das da sicher noch manch einer Staunen wird.
Modernste Chemische Kampfmittel für die Insektenbekämpfung durch Laien um die  Gewinne der Industrie zu optimieren.
Mir macht so etwas Angst und die wird nicht weniger, weil so viele, nun vorrangig Angst um die Bienen haben.
Die Bienen trift es ja nur selten und wenn ohne Absicht.
Ich sehe das kritischer auch wenn ich gleichzeitig wahrnehme das solche Gifte für den Menschen auch viele Vorteile bringen.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Februar 2019)

Bernd,
ich brauche keine Biene Maja. Seit Jahren beobachte ich einen auffallenden Rückgang der Insekten, obwohl ich mir mit meinem Sohn jede Mühe gegeben habe, unser Pachtgewässer, ehemals ein toter Land/ Wasserflecken, im Rahmen des uns Möglichen zu renaturieren. Gerade im Hinblick auf die inzwischen vorhandene Vogelwelt übrigens ein voller Erfolg. 
Insoweit habe ich rein gar nichts einzuwenden dagegen, dass dieses Thema nunmehr auch in die öffentliche Diskussion kommt, und zwar jenseits der jeweiligen Motive oder gar Verschwörungen, die hinter dem hier besprochenen Projekt vermutet werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2019)

Spätestens jetzt müsste jedem klar sein, dass das eigentliche Thema mit seiner andiskutierten Problematik für Angler im allgemeinen Volksmund untergeht ...
und damit beweist, dass Allgemeinplattitüden rasenmähergleich kompromissunfähig und konsensunwillig alles niedermähen ...

die Frage steht nur noch, ob hinsichtlich der Fragestellung kontextunfähig oder kontextverleugnend, ersteres ist bedenklich, aber ungefährlich ...

Wen wunderts, dass die im Thread angesprochenen Bayern im AB diesen Thread nahezu meiden? Die eigentliche Diskussion, was nun und wie weiter für Bayerns Angler, findet woanders statt ...


----------



## fishhawk (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Die eigentliche Diskussion, was nun und wie weiter für Bayerns Angler, findet woanders statt ...



Ist wahrscheinlich auch besser so.  Muss ja hier nicht alles zerredet werden. Und ich persönlich finde es gut, wenn auch Vertreter der Angel- und Fischereivereine mit am Runden Tisch sitzen. Vor allem welche, die etwas Weitsicht und politisches Kalkül bewiesen haben.

Außer dem Themenstarter und mir hat ja auf den 18 Seiten eh kaum einer zur Ausgangsfrage Stellung genommen.



> Wie positionieren sich eure Vereine und ihr hierzu?



Ich finde es gut, dass sich meine beiden Vereine die Optionen für den Volksentscheid offen gehalten haben.

Dass sich mein Bezirksverband schon auf das Volksbegehren festgelegt hat kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Zum Glück ist ja niemand außer den Herren selbst, daran gebunden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Außer dem Themenstarter und mir hat ja auf den 18 Seiten eh kaum einer zur Ausgangsfrage Stellung genommen.



Selektive Wahrnehmung?


----------



## Racklinger (19. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Spätestens jetzt müsste jedem klar sein, dass das eigentliche Thema mit seiner andiskutierten Problematik für Angler im allgemeinen Volksmund untergeht ...
> und damit beweist, dass Allgemeinplattitüden rasenmähergleich kompromissunfähig und konsensunwillig alles niedermähen ...
> 
> die Frage steht nur noch, ob hinsichtlich der Fragestellung kontextunfähig oder kontextverleugnend, ersteres ist bedenklich, aber ungefährlich ...
> ...


Das liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass im Großteil vom Thread die gleichen Leute schreiben, die versuchen die anderen von Ihrer "Sichtweise" zu überzeugen. Konkret auf das Volksbegehren wurde vielfach ja gar nicht eingegangen. Habe versucht mir eine Meinung zu bilden und einen konkreten Sachverhalt nachgefragt, ich glaube ich habe 3-4 Antworten bekommen. 
Bei vielen anderen Kommentaren hat man eher dass Gefühl, man findet sich inmitten einer "Wall of Death" (Wem dass kein Begriff ist, einfach schnell googeln 
zwischen 2 oder 3 Lagern. 
Ich gebe aber auch zu, dass die Komplexität des ganzen Themas zu vielschichtig ist, als dass man dies in einem Thread abhandeln könnte. 
Ich will damit niemand angreifen oder seine Meinung abspenstig machen, aber ich sage mal für viele wirkt das eher "abschreckend" und dann wird sich halt am Thread nicht beteiligt. 
So, dass musste jetzt mal raus...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. Februar 2019)

Dieses Begehren ist eine typische deutsche hysterische Reaktion. Wie fast alles was in DE mit Umweltschutz zu tun hat.
Biogasanlagen waren damals ca. 2004 der Heilsbringer Grüner Umweltpolitik.
Einhergehend damit wurde fleissig der Maisanbau (unter den Maispflanzen wächst nichts und krabbelt nichts) u. andere Monokulturen subventioniert.
Heute sind die Landwirte die Dummen welche Biogasanlagen installiert haben und dem Ruf der grünen Idiologie gefolgt sind.
Dann die Einführung von E10 aus Umweltaspekten. Besser Nachwachsenden Rohstoff zur Energieversorgung nutzen.
Wo kommen die Plfanzen für E10 her? Welche sind es (Getreide, Mais, Zuckerrüben)?
E10 steht mittlerweile auch in der Kritik. E10 doch nicht so Öko? Ja warum wohl?
Der Bau vieler Windkraftanlagen. Anfahrtwege und Aufstellplätze in Naturschutzgebieten. Für Bioenergie wird viel Bio zerstört.
Bei wieviel Prozent der Stromgewinnung aus Erneuerbarer Energien sind wir? Was ist das Ziel? Googelt mal.
Da werden noch einige Windkraftanlagen gebaut werden.  Insektensterben? Hallo?!
DE produziert mittlerweile soviel Ökostrom, dass dieser an die Nachbarländer verschenkt wird.
Wer bezahlt dies?

Wer bezahlt den ganzen Irrsinn? Glaubt die deutsche grünen Idiologie wirklich Deutschland rettet die Welt?
Von den vielen ach so tollen Ideen deutscher grünen Politik will der Rest von Europa nichts wissen.

Wenn da mal wenigstens ein einheitliches europäisches Konzept hinterstecken würde.

Und so zieht sich dies durch alle Umwelt/ Naturschutzprojekte


----------



## phirania (19. Februar 2019)

Gibt immer neues in der Sache:
https://www.gmx.net/magazine/wissen...sektensterben-naturkatastrophe-enden-33570300


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Februar 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich gebe aber auch zu, dass die Komplexität des ganzen Themas zu vielschichtig ist, als dass man dies in einem Thread abhandeln könnte.
> Ich will damit niemand angreifen oder seine Meinung abspenstig machen, aber ich sage mal für viele wirkt das eher "abschreckend" und dann wird sich halt am Thread nicht beteiligt.
> So, dass musste jetzt mal raus...



Ja, da hast du recht.

Und gleichzeitig liegt dort der Hase im Pfeffer.

Entweder man steht für seine Meinung ein, oder man überlässt den einfachen Wahrheiten das Feld.

Leider sind diese oft gar nicht durchdacht, sondern folgen Reflexen oder aktuellen Wünschen.

Wer nicht reflektiert unterscheidet nicht zwischen Grundgedanken bzw. wer, wie und welchen Zielen die Umsetzung erfolgte.

Zum Beispiel ist E10 sche.... Windkraft ist Mist, Elektromobilität ist auch nix, aber auf das Autofahren verzichten wollen sie auch nicht, auch nicht langsamer oder mit kleineren Fahrzeugen. Eine ziemlich schwierige Angelegenheit, denn alle fossilen Brennstoffe sind endlich. Man muss wohl eine Kröte schlucken.

In der Schule hat man uns von den Schildbürgern erzählt und wir haben herzhaft gelacht, heute leben sie unter uns.


----------



## Racklinger (19. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du recht.
> 
> Und gleichzeitig liegt dort der Hase im Pfeffer.
> 
> ...



Und was soll der einfache Bürger, sag ich jetzt mal denken? Nach welcher Meinung soll er heute gehen? Die Welt ist so schnelllebig, es kommt doch kein Schw... mehr mit. Was heute richtig sein soll, ist morgen schon wieder falsch und übermorgen wird schon wieder das nächste behauptet. Zu jeder Studie und Gutachten mind. zwei Gegenstudien und Gegengutachten, jeder behauptet was anderes. Ich versuche immer so viele Infos wie möglich zu bekommen und mir dann eine Meinung zu bilden. Teilweise bekomme ich Kopfweh davon, alles zu verarbeiten und in einen richtigen Kontext zu setzen. 
Die Frage ist doch auch, was soll/kann man noch glauben? 

Die Politik ändert alle 5 Minuten Ihre Meinung über alles Mögliche und dass überträgt sich halt auch auf den Otto-Normal-Bürger. Und da tun sich halt auch viele schwer (mich eingeschlossen) die gleiche Meinung dauerhaft aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## Racklinger (19. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel ist E10 sche.... Windkraft ist Mist, Elektromobilität ist auch nix, aber auf das Autofahren verzichten wollen sie auch nicht, auch nicht langsamer oder mit kleineren Fahrzeugen. Eine ziemlich schwierige Angelegenheit, denn alle fossilen Brennstoffe sind endlich. Man muss wohl eine Kröte schlucken.
> 
> In der Schule hat man uns von den Schildbürgern erzählt und wir haben herzhaft gelacht, heute leben sie unter uns.



Gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. Februar 2019)

Welche Kröte möchte man denn schlucken?
Das Insektensterben offenbar nicht.
Aussperrung der Angler aus Naturschutzgebieten zum Schutz der Insekten und Vögel auch nicht. 


Man kann sich ja auch mal Fragen weshalb DE auf Atomkraft verzichtet während der Rest von Europa fleissig weiter baut und betreibt?
Dabei gibt es ganz nette Kraftwerke wie ein Dual Fluid Reaktor oder auch ein BN- Reaktor. 
Beim BN- Reaktor kann man sogar die alten Brennstäbe für die man derzeit ein Endlager sucht verwerten.
Somit würde man auch die Halbwertzeit der Brennstäbe erheblich verringern.

Aber DE pflastert sich lieber Windkraftanlagen zu und verschenkt den Strom an die europäischen Nachbarn während wir fleissig die EEG Umlage zahlen.
Parallel dazu werden neue Gas/ Kohlekraftwerke als Reservekraftwerke gebaut.
Ein 4 Jahre altes Reserve- Kohlekraft abgerissen.
Wer zahlt?


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel ist E10 sche.... Windkraft ist Mist, Elektromobilität ist auch nix, aber auf das Autofahren verzichten wollen sie auch nicht, auch nicht langsamer oder mit kleineren Fahrzeugen. Eine ziemlich schwierige Angelegenheit, denn alle fossilen Brennstoffe sind endlich. Man muss wohl eine Kröte schlucken.



Du gehörst wohl auch zu den Jenigen, der jeden Scheixx glaubt der ihm aufgetischt wird!
Mir haben sie in den 80ern erzählt, ab ca.2000 wird es kein Erdöl mehr geben und wie sieht die Realität aus, es werden dauernd neue Vorkommen erschlossen und dies immer noch, fast 20 Jahre nach dem eigentlich prognostizierten Aus.
Den fossilen Brennstoff welcher hierzulande in großen Mengen verfügbar ist, die Kohle, haben wir, bzw. irgendwelche Ökospinner die hier Politik machen, ja gerade zu Grabe getragen.
Gleiches bei der E-Mobilität, wer glaubt denn den Quatsch der uns von unseren Regierenden erzählt wird?
Da muss doch jeder Dummi merken, dass das so alles nicht aufgehen kann?
Angefangen von durch Akkus viel zu schwere Fahrzeuge und der immer noch ungeklärten Lademöglichkeit für Jedermann, wofür überhaupt keine Infrastruktur in Sicht ist, bis hin zu einer bescheidenen Ökobilanz der E-Fahrzeuge und fragwürdigen Reichweiten.
Ich finde das alles nur noch vollkommen bescheuert, was wir hier mit unseren "rettet die Welt Politik" veranstalten!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. Februar 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Und was soll der einfache Bürger, sag ich jetzt mal denken? Nach welcher Meinung soll er heute gehen? Die Welt ist so schnelllebig, es kommt doch kein Schw... mehr mit. Was heute richtig sein soll, ist morgen schon wieder falsch und übermorgen wird schon wieder das nächste behauptet. Zu jeder Studie und Gutachten mind. zwei Gegenstudien und Gegengutachten, jeder behauptet was anderes. Ich versuche immer so viele Infos wie möglich zu bekommen und mir dann eine Meinung zu bilden. Teilweise bekomme ich Kopfweh davon, alles zu verarbeiten und in einen richtigen Kontext zu setzen.
> Die Frage ist doch auch, was soll/kann man noch glauben?
> 
> Die Politik ändert alle 5 Minuten Ihre Meinung über alles Mögliche und dass überträgt sich halt auch auf den Otto-Normal-Bürger. Und da tun sich halt auch viele schwer (mich eingeschlossen) die gleiche Meinung dauerhaft aufrecht zu erhalten.



Die Politik ändert nicht wirklich ihre Meinung zu den Themen.
Die führen das aus was der Bürger oder eine geringe laut schreiende Menge möchte.
Es wird von Umwelt/ Naturschutzverbänden Panik verbreitet und dies hat Auswirkungen auf die Wahlen.
Es wird ständig eine neue Sau durch das Dorf getrieben.
Nicht von den Politikern (Ausnahme Grün)


----------



## Grünknochen (19. Februar 2019)

Ich finde es nicht bescheuert. Rettet die Welt ist mir weitaus naheliegender als Rettet das Geld.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Februar 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Und was soll der einfache Bürger, sag ich jetzt mal denken? Nach welcher Meinung soll er heute gehen? Die Welt ist so schnelllebig, es kommt doch kein Schw... mehr mit. Was heute richtig sein soll, ist morgen schon wieder falsch und übermorgen wird schon wieder das nächste behauptet. Zu jeder Studie und Gutachten mind. zwei Gegenstudien und Gegengutachten, jeder behauptet was anderes. Ich versuche immer so viele Infos wie möglich zu bekommen und mir dann eine Meinung zu bilden. Teilweise bekomme ich Kopfweh davon, alles zu verarbeiten und in einen richtigen Kontext zu setzen.
> Die Frage ist doch auch, was soll/kann man noch glauben?
> 
> Die Politik ändert alle 5 Minuten Ihre Meinung über alles Mögliche und dass überträgt sich halt auch auf den Otto-Normal-Bürger. Und da tun sich halt auch viele schwer (mich eingeschlossen) die gleiche Meinung dauerhaft aufrecht zu erhalten.



Die Politik ist nicht an rationale Gedanken gebunden, da sind kurzfristig oft wirtschaftliche Gedanken wichtiger.

Damit sind sie aber auch nur das Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Februar 2019)

Aomkraft: An welchen der kaum noch Wasser führenden Flüsse (letzter Sommer) soll es denn stehen?

fossile Brennstoffe: Öl wird aus immer größeren Tiefen gefördert, diese Quellen galten als nicht zu erschließen, heute werden sie erschlossen, aber wenn es zu Störfällen kommt, bekommt man die nicht mehr kurzfristig in den Griff. Bsp. Golf von Mexiko


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Du gehörst wohl auch zu den Jenigen, der jeden Scheixx glaubt der ihm aufgetischt wird!
> Mir haben sie in den 80ern erzählt, ab ca.2000 wird es kein Erdöl mehr geben und wie sieht die Realität aus, es werden dauernd neue Vorkommen erschlossen und dies immer noch, fast 20 Jahre nach dem eigentlich prognostizierten Aus.
> Den fossilen Brennstoff welcher hierzulande in großen Mengen verfügbar ist, die Kohle, haben wir, bzw. irgendwelche Ökospinner die hier Politik machen, ja gerade zu Grabe getragen.
> Gleiches bei der E-Mobilität, wer glaubt denn den Quatsch der uns von unseren Regierenden erzählt wird?
> ...



Hallo,

das mit dem Ende de Erdöls wurde in: "Grenzen des Wachstums" schon 1972 für 1990 prognostiziert. Immerhin damals von den (angeblich) renommiertesten Wissenschaftlern der Welt.
Die Elektromobilität ist momentan und auch bestimmt noch so etwa die nächsten 10 Jahre ganz einfach keine Alternative. Taugt höchstens als Zweitauto und für  Kurztreckenfahrer, von den nichtvorhandenen Lademöglichkeiten mal ganz zu schweigen. Abgesehen davon könnte wir den Strom für nur 25% Elektroautos gar nicht produzieren. Wie Du schon schreibst; da ist viel Quatsch und Unsinn dabei. Manchmal denke ich, dass ein Großteil unserer Bevölkerung das einfache Rechnen verlernt hat.
Waldsterben war auch so eine Sache, dazu will ich mich aber weiter gar nicht äußern. Von den Aktivisten von damals will heute (ich kenne noch ein paar) keiner mehr von dem  vor fast 40 Jahren verzapften Quatsch was hören.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Racklinger (19. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Die Politik ändert nicht wirklich ihre Meinung zu den Themen.
> Die führen das aus was der Bürger oder eine geringe laut schreiende Menge möchte.
> Es wird von Umwelt/ Naturschutzverbänden Panik verbreitet und dies hat Auswirkungen auf die Wahlen.
> Es wird ständig eine neue Sau durch das Dorf getrieben.
> Nicht von den Politikern (Ausnahme Grün)


Stimmt, man kann keine Meinung ändern, wenn man keine hat. 
Ein weiteres Problem heutzutage, wenn jemand mal eine Meinung hat wird ihm daraus ein Strick gedreht, egal ob in der hohen Politik oder auf dem Lande. Dafür haben verschiedene Linke Strömungen gesorgt (ja dazu zähle ich die Grünen und verschiedene Naturschutzverbände), wer nicht Ihrer Meinung ist wird diffamiert. 
Darum heisst es ja die schweigende Mehrheit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Aomkraft: An welchen der kaum noch Wasser führenden Flüsse (letzter Sommer) soll es denn stehen?
> 
> fossile Brennstoffe: Öl wird aus immer größeren Tiefen gefördert, diese Quellen galten als nicht zu erschließen, heute werden sie erschlossen, aber wenn es zu Störfällen kommt, bekommt man die nicht mehr kurzfristig in den Griff. Bsp. Golf von Mexiko



Was nützen dir Wasserkraftwerke ohne Wasser?

Darfst Dich aber gerne mal informieren:
https://dual-fluid-reaktor.de/technical/principle/

Spart einiges an Wasserkraftwerke und Windkrafträder.

Auch zum BN- Reaktor gibt es viel Informationen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Februar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Waldsterben war auch so eine Sache, dazu will ich mich aber weiter gar nicht äußern. Von den Aktivisten von damals will heute (ich kenne noch ein paar) keiner mehr von dem  vor fast 40 Jahren verzapften Quatsch was hören.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos



Lajos auch das ist so eine Fehlinformation um Zweifel zu streuen. Gegen das Waldsterben hat man angekämpft, indem man die Rauchgaswäsche  in den Kraftwerken eingeführt hat und so die Schwefelverbindungen aus den Abgasen ausfällt. Diese würden sonst als saurer Regen den Wald schädigen. Darüber hinaus werden Wälder gekälkt um Säuren zu binden. Das hat nicht mit Quatsch zu tun. Erst verstehen, dann urteilen.

@Racklinger Diffamiert wird von allen pol.. Strömungen, das können rechte wie Linke, woher käme sonst so ein Mist wie Gutmensch? Wer möchte den lieber nur egoistische Drecksäcke in seiner Nachbarbarschaft?

@Kopfschuettel Wo habe ich Wasserkraft als positiv dargestellt? Was nicht heißt, das sie nicht bei errichteten Speicherseen eine gute Funktion haben kann.


----------



## Racklinger (19. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> @Racklinger Diffamiert wird von allen pol.. Strömungen, das können rechte wie Linke, woher käme sonst so ein Mist wie Gutmensch? Wer möchte den lieber nur egoistische Drecksäcke in seiner Nachbarbarschaft?



Das stimmt, aber die pol. Linke hat es geschafft Diffamierungen gesellschaftsfähig zu machen. Bist du nicht meiner Meinung, bist du halt ein "Nazi". Im Gegenzug entstand dann der "Gutmensch".
Aber ich fürchte wir schweifen zu weit vom Thread-Thema ab. Mal abgesehen davon muss man eh erstmal gucken, was der "Runde Tisch" für ein Ergebnis ausspuckt.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Lajos auch das ist so eine Fehlinformation um Zweifel zu streuen. Gegen das Waldsterben hat man angekämpft, indem man die Rauchgaswäsche  in den Kraftwerken eingeführt hat und so die Schwefelverbindungen aus den Abgasen ausfällt. Diese würden sonst als saurer Regen den Wald schädigen. Darüber hinaus werden Wälder gekälkt um Säuren zu binden. Das hat nicht mit Quatsch zu tun. Erst verstehen, dann urteilen.



Hallo,

bei mir ist hinter dem Haus ein kleines Wäldchen, da wurde nicht gekalkt und da sind in den letzten 40 Jahren genau 3 Bäume entsorgt worden. Ein alte eingegangen Birke, eine, durch Sturm umgewehte Fichte und eine durch Blitzschlag und größeren Astabbruch schwer geschädigte Ulme.
Und, es war stets vom "Waldsterben" die Rede, nicht vom kranken Wald. Dieser Begriff tauchte erst so langsam ab Mitte der 1980er Jahre auf, als die Fanatiker von damals langsam merkten, dass ihre Prognosen nicht zutreffen würen. Es wurde ja teilweise kolportiert, dass es 1990 keinen einzigen Baum mehr in Deutschland geben würde. Auch wurden immer wieder die gleichen Horrobilder aus dem Harz und Erzgebirge gezeigt, wo tatsächlich erhebliche Waldschäden vorlagen. Zu gut deutsch, wir wurden damals für dumm verkauft. Die relativ spät einsetzende Rauchgaswäsche hätte so schnell ein prognostiziertes Sterben des Waldes gar nicht stoppen können.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Nemo (19. Februar 2019)

Ich trage jedenfalls meinen Teil dazu bei und verwende zukünftig mehr Bienenmaden/Wachsmottenlarven als Köder, so dass diese den Bienen nicht weiter schaden können


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. Februar 2019)

Evtl. sollten wir den ca. 1,5 Milliarden Chinesen das Verzehren von Insekten verbieten.


----------



## MarkusZ (19. Februar 2019)

> Angefangen von durch Akkus viel zu schwere Fahrzeuge und der immer noch ungeklärten Lademöglichkeit für Jedermann, wofür überhaupt keine Infrastruktur in Sicht ist, bis hin zu einer bescheidenen Ökobilanz der E-Fahrzeuge und fragwürdigen Reichweiten.



So wie der momentane Stand der Technik ist trifft das wohl zu.

Wenn die Entwicklung so weiter ginge wie bei Mobiltelefonen, wo man ja anfangs noch ne extra Tragetasche nur für den Akku brauchte, könnte sich das vieleicht irgendwann schon ausgehen. Aber garanatieen kann das keiner.

Zum Thema Politik:  Wenn die was bewirken kann oder will, müsste es ja in BW seit 2011 wieder zu einem deutlichen Anstieg der Insektenarten und Biomasse kommen. Weiß da jemand mehr dazu?

Zur Eingangsfrage:

Ich halte es nicht für die Aufgabe von Angelvereinen ein Volksbegehren aktiv zu unterstützen. Sachlich zu informieren fände ich schon in Ordnung, aber die Mitglieder zur Unterschrift anzuhalten oder im Namen des Vereins in der Öffentlichkeit um Unterschriften zu werben o.ä.  hielte ich für überzogen.

Verbände die Lobbyarbeit für Angler betreiben sollen, könnten sich da m.E. vielleicht schon eher etwas  positionieren. Aber auch hier halte ich es für klüger, sich nicht vorab festzulegen. Ist m.E. schon ein Unterschied, ob man Sympathie bekundet bzw. die Zielsetzung gut findet oder Unterstützung in vollem Umfang zusichert.

Und wenn dann  die einzelnen Verbände auch noch unterschiedlche Positionen vertreten halte ich das gelinde gesagt nicht für optimal.

Bin mal gespannt, wie ds beim Voksentscheid läuft.



> Aber DE pflastert sich lieber Windkraftanlagen zu und verschenkt den Strom an die europäischen Nachbarn während wir fleissig die EEG Umlage zahlen.



Der Ökostrom aus Bayern wird zu negativen Preisen nach AUT verkauft, bei Trübwetter und Flaute kauft Bayern den Strom zu positven Preisen aus AUT zurück.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Februar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir ist hinter dem Haus ein kleines Wäldchen, da wurde nicht gekalkt und da sind in den letzten 40 Jahren genau 3 Bäume entsorgt worden. Ein alte eingegangen Birke, eine, durch Sturm umgewehte Fichte und eine durch Blitzschlag und größeren Astabbruch schwer geschädigte Ulme.
> Und, es war stets vom "Waldsterben" die Rede, nicht vom kranken Wald. Dieser Begriff tauchte erst so langsam ab Mitte der 1980er Jahre auf, als die Fanatiker von damals langsam merkten, dass ihre Prognosen nicht zutreffen würen. Es wurde ja teilweise kolportiert, dass es 1990 keinen einzigen Baum mehr in Deutschland geben würde. Auch wurden immer wieder die gleichen Horrobilder aus dem Harz und Erzgebirge gezeigt, wo tatsächlich erhebliche Waldschäden vorlagen. Zu gut deutsch, wir wurden damals für dumm verkauft. Die relativ spät einsetzende Rauchgaswäsche hätte so schnell ein prognostiziertes Sterben des Waldes gar nicht stoppen können.
> ...



Lajos, vom Waldsterben waren insbesondere Wälder betroffen, die an Gebirgshängen lagen, die auch eine Wetterscheide bildeten. Dazu ist von Bedeutung, das diese bezogen auf die vorherrschende Windrichtung im Lee liegen, die Immissionen der Ballungs- und Industriezentren also in der regel in die Richtung der Wälder getragen werden. 

Bei dir gibt es aber weder überdurchschnittliche Niederschlagsmengen, im Bayrischen Wald sind die um ein vielfaches höher zudem liegt Fürth eher in einem Tal...... Sorry so wird das nichts mit dem Waldsterben.


----------



## Pokolyt (19. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Du gehörst wohl auch zu den Jenigen, der jeden Scheixx glaubt der ihm aufgetischt wird!
> Mir haben sie in den 80ern erzählt, ab ca.2000 wird es kein Erdöl mehr geben und wie sieht die Realität aus, es werden dauernd neue Vorkommen erschlossen und dies immer noch, fast 20 Jahre nach dem eigentlich prognostizierten Aus.
> Den fossilen Brennstoff welcher hierzulande in großen Mengen verfügbar ist, die Kohle, haben wir, bzw. irgendwelche Ökospinner die hier Politik machen, ja gerade zu Grabe getragen.
> Gleiches bei der E-Mobilität, wer glaubt denn den Quatsch der uns von unseren Regierenden erzählt wird?
> ...


Hallo Jürgen, wenn alle Menschen in der Vergangenheit soviel Pessimismus gehab hätten wie du, dann würden wir heute noch auf Bäumen oder in Höhlen leben.
Überlege doch mal, was sich in den letzen 50 -100 Jahren alleine die Technik verändert hat. Dann zu behaupten das "das geht nicht" ist schon sehr gewagt. Auch Benzintankstellen gab es nicht seit Menschenbeginn. Die Welt verändert sich. Das kann keiner aufhalten. Der Fotrtschritt geht weiter. Auch wenn du es für Quatsch hälst.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Februar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> , dann würden wir heute noch auf Bäumen oder in Höhlen leben.


Wenn wir hier unseren "Umweltengeln" weiterhin folgen, dann werden wir genau da auch wieder hin kommen.
Der Witz ist dann, aber nur die Deutschen, weil der Rest der Welt da offensichtlich andere, massentauglichere Wege beschreitet.
Bei uns wird das Thema nur auf einer emotionalen Ebene, gestützt durch eine Lobby-Wissenschaft, gefahren.
Die Leute/Wähler reagieren hier oft komplett hysterisch.
Beispiel Atomausstieg:
Laufzeitverlängerung beschlossen---Fukushima Katastrophe--- 6 Wochen später, 180 Grad Wende mit vorzeitigem Ausstieg--- kurz danach Wahl in BW, mit dem ersten Grünen MP, weil eine Million verhuschter, zumeist Frauen, da ihr Kreuzchen gemacht haben!
Das Gleiche Vorgehen mit der Kohle:
Dafür musste dann nur ein möchtegern Journalist (Blogger) vom Baum fallen und wieder hat es für den Ausstieg gereicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (19. Februar 2019)

Du hast die Sache mit dem Diesel vergessen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Februar 2019)

> Das Gleiche Vorgehen mit der Kohle:
> Dafür musste dann nur ein möchtegern Journalist (Blogger) vom Baum fallen und wieder hat es für den Ausstieg gereicht!



Den kausalen Zusammenhang musst du mir mal erklären.  Und dann auch Atomaustieg noch das Frauenwahlrecht, oh weia  unser Land ist verloren


Aber da die Katastrophen kein ende zu nehmen scheinen, möchte ich kurz nochmal an die Bienen und anderen Krabbeltiere erinnern.


----------



## Grünknochen (19. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier unseren "Umweltengeln" weiterhin folgen, dann werden wir genau da auch wieder hin kommen.
> Der Witz ist dann, aber nur die Deutschen, weil der Rest der Welt da offensichtlich andere, massentauglichere Wege beschreitet.
> Bei uns wird das Thema nur auf einer emotionalen Ebene, gestützt durch eine Lobby-Wissenschaft, gefahren.
> Die Leute/Wähler reagieren hier oft komplett hysterisch.
> ...



Und Du bist selbstverständlich der pfiffige Typ, der alles blickt.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Februar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Und Du bist selbstverständlich der pfiffige Typ, der alles blickt.



Ich hab immer gedacht das wärst du, oder würdest dich zumindest dafür halten?

Jürgen


----------



## Pokolyt (19. Februar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich hab immer gedacht das wärst du, oder würdest dich zumindest dafür halten?
> 
> Jürgen


Wer hier den absoluten Durchblick hat, ist ja wohl eindeutig.
"Ich glaube an das Pferd. Das Automobil ist eine vorübergehende Erscheinung."
(Kaiser Wilhelm II - 1859-1941)


----------



## yukonjack (19. Februar 2019)

Die letzten 17 Seiten habe ich hier nicht mehr mitgelesen. Ich weis warum.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



Pokolyt schrieb:


> Wer hier den absoluten Durchblick hat, ist ja wohl eindeutig.
> "Ich glaube an das Pferd. Das Automobil ist eine vorübergehende Erscheinung."
> (Kaiser Wilhelm II - 1859-1941)



Nun gut, der Mensch reitet seit ca. 6000 Jahren auf Pferden, fährt aber erst seit 130 Jahren Auto. Noch im zweiten Weltkrieg wurden allein auf deutscher Seite noch ca.  2.9 Mio Pferde eingesetzt.

Wie lange es beides noch geben wird ist ungewiss, aber in der Relation könnte der Kaiser da durchaus richtig liegen.



> Die letzten 17 Seiten habe ich hier nicht mehr mitgelesen. Ich weis warum.



Nen gewissen Unterhaltungswert kann man diesem thread hier aber nicht absprechen.

Wie sich nun Angelvereine beim anstehenden Volksentscheid verhalten werden oder ob sie sich da überhaupt positionieren sollen, hab ich hier aber nicht gelesen.

Vielleicht gibt es dann dazu nen neuen thread, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Nemo (19. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Evtl. sollten wir den ca. 1,5 Milliarden Chinesen das Verzehren von Insekten verbieten.


Die Chinesen rotten selbst mit Giften und Monokulturen die Bienen aus und behaupten, dass ihre Menschbienen sogar effektiver wären
http://www.bee-careful.com/de/initiative/menschliche-bienen-china/


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Februar 2019)

Jetzt trifften wir schon etwas weit ab, und es geht nicht nur um Bienen, es betrifft viele Arten.
Diese Schuldzuweisungen sind zwar unterhaltsam, birngen jedoch keinem Weiter.

In unserem Falle das Gewässer mit Flora und Fauna, was für Fische und somit für Angler wichtig ist.
Angeln und Gewässerhege darf sich nicht darauf beschränken: Ich schmeisse Fisch rein, und fang sie wieder raus.
Wer nur so denkt, sollte sich im Garten ein Loch graben, Wasser einfüllen und kann rein und rausholen was er will.
Für Weiher und künstliche Seen kann man das so halten. Für ein Fließgewässer sicher nicht. Hir sollte Besatz lediglich dazu dienen, Fischarten wieder anzusiedeln, zu stützen bis ein Selbsterhalt stabiel ist und die Entnahme auszugleichen.
Kein vernünftiger Landwirt käme auf die Idee, dass er seinen Boden so bearbeitet, das er nur 1x Ernten kann und dann nie wieder.
Wenn man von etwas Lebt oder es liebt, wird man damit nachhaltig umgehen.

Man halte fest:
70% der Insekten sind verschwunden. Und viele andere Arten leiden mit.
90% der Süswasserfische stehen auf der "Roten Liste". ( um beim Angeln zu bleiben)
Der Großteil der Gifte wird über die landwirtschaft eingebracht. Die Landwirte halten sich jedoch an die Gesetze / machen nichts unerlaubtes.
Denen jetzt einen Strik draus zu drehen ist suboptimal.
Schuld sind alle oder keiner.

Das Volksbegehren hat gezeigt, das viele Menschen dafür sind, das man das Thema angehen sollte. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Wie, auch bei den Beführwortern noch offen ist.
Ein so komplexes Thema von vorne bis hinten ausgereift durchzudenken - das schaft wohl keiner.
Also wird man erstmal anhand vorhandene Erkentnisse losmaschieren und diese stetig optimieren / korrigieren.

Um wieder beim Angeln anzugelangen:
Wichtig wäre für die Angler / Fischer eine Bestandsaufnahme und Ermitlung der Einflussgrößen der Wasserflora u. Fauna durch die komplette Nahrungskette.
Falls vorhanden: Vergleichswerte mit früheren Zeitpunkten.
Zugeordnet den Gewässer und der Leitfischregion.
Analyse: Belastungen der Wasserflora / Fauna (Abbau - Anreicherungsprozesse)
Analyse: Gedeiungsvoraussetzungen und Handykaps der Flora / Fauna / Pilz / Bakterikum /...
Korreliert zur Wasseranalyse / Belastungen:  Düngern, Gifte, Medikamente, usw.
Sonstige Einflüsse für Gedei und Verderb.

Wenn ein Datenpul über ein Gewässer vorhanden ist, folgt Schritt 2 = Parameter verändern.
Ist man in der Lage Einflüsse zuzuordnen, anzugleichen, zu optimalerem Gedei, so kann man das geg. auf andere Gewässer übertragen und braucht nur noch Ortspezielles zu ermitteln / angleichen.

In dieser oder ähnlicher Art ist man in der Lage kongretes zu tun.
Wie sich die Maßnahmen dann realisieren lassen oder mit welchem Kompromissen, wird man individuell, nach dem Vorhandenen und Möglichen, abgleichen müssen.


Kongret: Wie groß sind die Einflussgrößen aus:
- Landwirtschaft
- Haushalten
- Industrie
- Luftverschmutzung
- Temperaturen
- Querverbauungen
- Todholz / Strukturen
- Nahrungskette und deren ......
-....?

Vom Fisch ist bereits einiges Bekannt.
Der Rest?

Bei welchen Punkten macht es am meisten Sinn anzusetzen?
Hat man die Möglichkeit das zu ändern?
Können einige Parameter andere ausgleichen?
...

Vermutlich wird so ein Projekt nur koordiniert laufen, wenn es Projektleiter aus den verschiendenen Bereichen gibt:
- Gewässerbotanki
- Mikrobiologie / Bakteriologie
- Chemie
- Lebensraum /Gewässer / Ufer
- Insekten
- Lurch /...
- Fisch
- Fischfresser
-....

Für Wild und Landinsekten,... auch. 

Es würde nicht Schaden, hätte man diese Antworten, wenn man an den Runden Tisch geht.  Bzw. hoffe, dieser bringt diese hervor. 

PS: Das gute am Thema Artenvielfalt ist, weil die ganze Nahrungskette und deren Lebensraum einbezogen ist und nicht nur einen Ausschnitt zu einer Spezies ohne die Wechselwirkung zu betrachten.

Ist die Natur gesund, ist der Mensch gesund.


mfg
NM


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Februar 2019)

Maja und Nemo sitzen in einem Boot:
https://www.lfl.bayern.de/mam/cms07...fischzustandsbericht-2018_lfl-information.pdf


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Februar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Maja und Nemo sitzen in einem Boot:
> https://www.lfl.bayern.de/mam/cms07...fischzustandsbericht-2018_lfl-information.pdf



Das würde ja dann heißen, dass der Insektenrückgang in Bayern gar nicht so dramatisch ist, wie von den Bienenrettern behauptet?
Und dass man auch ganz ohne Volksbegehren schon auf dem richtigen Weg ist?

Oder habe ich dich da falsch verstanden?

Und wie sieht es nun eigentlich in BW aus?  Gibt es da Vergleichszahlen, dass die Situation dort wesentlich besser ist als in vergleichbaren Bundesländern?
Weiß da niemand was?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Februar 2019)

Ich habe den Bericht nur in der Einleitung überflogen und las weitgehend von deutlichen Rückgängen der Bestände. Da sehe ich deutliches Verbesserungspotential.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe den Bericht nur in der Einleitung überflogen und las weitgehend von deutlichen Rückgängen der Bestände. Da sehe ich deutliches Verbesserungspotential.



Dann haben wir wahrscheinlich unterschiedliche Berichte gelesen. 

Bei mir steht, dass die Artenvielfalt weitgehend konstant sei, für den Zeitraum von 2011 bis 2017  im Vergleich zu den Werten der Jahre 2004 bis 2010 kaum eine Veränderung der Fischbestandsdichten in den Fließgewässern zu verzeichnen wäre und sich die Bestände mancher Fischarten sogar leicht erholt hätten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Februar 2019)

> *Artenzusammensetzung in 87 %* der untersuchten Gewässerstrecken *gestört*. Zwar ist in 56 % der untersuchten Gewässerstrecken das natürliche Fischarteninventar noch weitgehend anzutreffen. In *87 % sind jedoch die relativen Häufigkeiten* der einzelnen Fischarten *weit von den Verhältnissen natürlicher ungestörter Fischlebensgemeinschaften entfernt*. Besonders das Fehlen bzw. der oft verschwindend geringe Anteil an Mittel- und Langdistanzwanderfischarten wie z. B. der Nase macht Grund zur Sorge. So ist der Wanderfischbestand in 77 % der Untersuchungsstrecken als „mäßig bis schlecht“ zu bewerten. In 33 % der Probestrecken entspricht der aktuelle Fischbestand nicht mehr der ursprünglichen Fischregion (Forellenregion, Äschenregion, etc.). Eine *ausreichende Fortpflanzung* findet *lediglich in 32 %* der Probestrecken statt. n Fischbestände stagnieren auf niedrigem Niveau. Für den Zeitraum von 2011 bis 2017 ist im Vergleich zu den Werten der Jahre 2004 bis 2010 kaum eine Veränderung der Fischbestandsdichten in den Fließgewässern zu verzeichnen.* Die Individuendichte und der Anteil fortpflanzungsfähiger Fische bewegen sich weiterhin auf sehr niedrigem Niveau.* Es wundert also kaum, dass 57 % der heimischen Fischarten in der Roten Liste gefährdeter Tiere Bayern von 2003 aufgeführt sind [4].


 Quelle

Ich finde das liest sich sehr wohl dramatisch.

Wenn man Bestände findet, die sich zwischendurch leicht erholt haben könnten, sollte man das mit Vorsicht betrachten, ob das nur eine Momentaufnahme darstellt, der ein Einbruch folgt, oder ob sich das stabilisiert.

Eine Statistik für MV habe ich nicht vorliegen, aber bei vielen Arten sind die Fänge rückläufig, wie Hering, Hecht, und Zander. Der Dorsch wird derzeitig recht gut gefangen, die Bestände scheinen sich erholt zu haben. Aber wie langfristig die positive Tendenz zu bewerten ist, zeigt erst die Zukunft.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Februar 2019)

selektive Wahrnehmung?

Beim Volksbegehren ging es um dramatische Rückgange der Artenvielfalt und der Bestandsdichte an Insekten.

Im Fischzustandsbericht liest man zu den Fischbeständen in Bayerns Gewässern:

Artenvielfalt weitgehend konstant, kaum eine Veränderung der Fischbestandsdichten in den Fließgewässern zu verzeichnen.

Dass wir hier von einem niedrigen Niveau sprechen und natürlich weitere Verbesserungen wünschenswert und notwendig wären, bleibt unbenommen.



> Besonders das Fehlen bzw. der oft verschwindend geringe Anteil an Mittel- und Langdistanzwanderfischarten wie z. B. der Nase macht Grund zur Sorge.



Mag sein, dass das mancher nun den Bauern in die Schuhe schieben möchte, aber ich halte da die Wasserkraftanlagen und Querbauten für eher verdächtig.
Die werden im Volksbegehren aber mit keinem Wort erwähnt.



> Eine Statistik für MV habe ich nicht vorliegen, aber bei vielen Arten sind die Fänge rückläufig, wie Hering, Hecht, und Zander.



Geht zwar hier um Bayern, aber was solls.

Du weißt also auch ohne Statistiken, dass die Fänge rückläufig sind?

Ob da auch die Landwirtschaft dran schuld ist?  Wie lange gibt es in MV eigentlich schon diese Riesenbetriebe?   Die hiesen doch früher LPGs oder?
Haben die damals ökologisch gewirtschaftet?

Trotzdem ist die Grundidee die hinter dem Volksbegehren steht m.E. nicht schlecht. Aber von Schwarz/Weiß-Malerei oder Feindbildern halte ich nichts.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (20. Februar 2019)

Wenn man die Sache mal realistisch betrachtet wird man dieses Insektensterben u.a.  nicht aufhalten und nicht verlangsamen.

Die Bevölkerung in diesem Land und auf diesem Planeten steigt und steigt und steigt.
Diese Menschen brauchen Platz, Wohnraum, Arbeit, Lebensmittel etc.

Und wenn  ich heute lese, dass man bei 3 kleinen Fischen gut gefangen hat muss ich lachen.
In den 80igern, trotz mehr Pestizide, trotz mehr Nährstoffeintrag etc.  min. die 5-fache Menge gefangen wurde..
Gut möglich das dies dann keine Lachse, Seeforellen etc. waren.
Aber Hecht Zander Aale Weissfisch
Auch gab es mehr Schiffsbewegung


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Februar 2019)

> trotz mehr Nährstoffeintrag



Vielleicht auch auch gerade deswegen, siehe Bodensee.

Aber durch Untätigkeit wird man jedenfalls keine Veränderung erreichen. Über das "wie" kann man aber sicher diskutieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> selektive Wahrnehmung?



Wahrscheinlich ja, wir haben eine unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung. Ich habe mal die Bereiche fett  dargestellt, die sind allesamt nicht zufriedenstellend.

Wichtig ist erstmal, das mit dem Volksbegehren herausgestellt wird, das wir starke Beeinträchtigungen der Fauna und Flora  zu beklagen haben, wie das ganze danach umgesetzt wird, ist für mich erst mal sekundär.




MarkusZ schrieb:


> Geht zwar hier um Bayern, aber was solls.
> 
> Du weißt also auch ohne Statistiken, dass die Fänge rückläufig sind?
> 
> ...



Ja, man kann gut mitbekommen, ob andere Angler mit ihren Fängen zufrieden sind, wie es lange Zeit war, oder ob häufiger schlecht gefangen wird. Da brauche ich keine Statistik um zumindest eine Tendenz zu erkennen.

In einer LPG wurde definitiv nicht ökologisch gewirtschaftet, aber es waren vor 30 Jahren noch nicht so differenzierte Präparate verfügbar. Die Veränderungen der ökologischen Gegebenheiten haben sich in dem Zeitraum hier vielfältig verändert, so gingen viele Belastungen zurück, der  Einsatz von Spritzmitteln und gebeiztem Saatgut  hat jedoch wohl stark zugenommen. So hat man mir berichtet.

Auch wenn du meinst, es geht hier insbesondere um Bayern, das ist nur vordergründig so. Ich wäre erstaunt, wenn das nicht deutschlandweit Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen würde.

Edit: Da immer wieder auf den vermeintlich positiven Effekt des höheren Nährstoffgehalts hingewiesen wird. 

Es gibt Angler denen geht die Masse über alles und es gibt Angler, die freuen sich über die positiven Veränderungen in den Gewässern und den damit einhergehenden Veränderungen der Fischbestände.
Wenn man heute liest, wie begeistert über Barbenfänge diskutiert wird, die sind heute am gesamten deutschen Rhein in gutem Umfang möglich, davon konnte man Anfang der 80er Jahre nur träumen. Da dürfte die Brassenregion sich viele hundert Flusskilometer weiter stromauf gezogen haben.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo Frank,

ich glaube von der Zielrichtung her liegen wir gar nicht so weit auseinander.

Aber nach der Logik von Grünknochen, müsste es den Fischbeständen ja ähnlich ergehen wie den Insekten. Dann müsste entweder der Fischzustandsbericht falsch sein oder die Behauptungen der Bienenretter.



> Ich wäre erstaunt, wenn das nicht deutschlandweit Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen würde.



Soweit ich weiß, plant Frau Schulze eine "Insektenrettungsgesetz".

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob das auch in BW benötigt würde?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (20. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ja, wir haben eine unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung. Ich habe mal die Bereiche fett  dargestellt, die sind allesamt nicht zufriedenstellend.
> 
> Wichtig ist erstmal, das mit dem Volksbegehren herausgestellt wird, das wir starke Beeinträchtigungen der Fauna und Flora  zu beklagen haben, wie das ganze danach umgesetzt wird, ist für mich erst mal sekundär.
> 
> ...



Es stimmt halt laut Umwelt-Bundesamt nicht das Spritzmittel vermehrt eingesetzt werden.
Dazu bitte mal die verlinkte Statistik anschauen welche irgendwo in dem Thread steckt
Wir haben einen Anstieg bei den Gasen welche in der Vorratshaltung/ Lagerung also Silos eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Meefo 46 (20. Februar 2019)

Moin .
Jetzt kommt Bewegung in die Sache Herr Söder kümmert sich persönlich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Februar 2019)

Ja auch ich habe die Ansicht, das Fischbestände abhängig sind, von den Insektenbeständen und deren Qualität.

Fallen da bestimmte Bestandteile aus, fehlen im Nachgang auch immer öfter die Fische, die sich überwiegend davon ernähren. Der Platz wird dann von Allesfressern eingenommen, die sich z.B. eben auch mal mit dem Beweiden der Algen über Wasser halten können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Es stimmt halt laut Umwelt-Bundesamt nicht das Spritzmittel vermehrt eingesetzt werden.
> Dazu bitte mal die verlinkte Statistik anschauen welche irgendwo in dem Thread steckt
> Wir haben einen Anstieg bei den Gasen welche in der Vorratshaltung/ Lagerung also Silos eingesetzt werden.



Hast du eine Quelle dazu?  Wie wird der vergleich gezogen? Menge? Wird berücksichtigt, welche Stärke die Dosierung haben muss? Ist die Statistik bezogen auf die Veränderung hier in den neuen Bundesländern, auf die sich meine Aussage bezog?


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Februar 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> Jetzt kommt Bewegung in die Sache Herr Söder kümmert sich persönlich.



Schon vor ca 2 Wochen hier gepostet worden und auch Söders Besetzung des Runden Tisches ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. Februar 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (20. Februar 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Macht er ja auch nicht, mit der entsprechenden Chemie läuf das im nächsten Jahr wieder. Ich habe letztens lange mit einem Freund gesprochen, der beruflich viel mit Landwirten in MV zu tun hat. Da ist teilweise steppengleicher Boden auf den Feldern. Einige äußern dann auch ganz offen, dass dies unter den gegebenen Marktbedingungen durchaus Vorteile (für die Landwirte) hat. Leben tut da nix mehr. Das ist alles nur eine Frage der Produktivität und der Rentabilität. Die produktivste Form der Landwirtschaft ist im übrigen immer noch die händische, gemessen am Ertrag pro Fläche. Mit der Rentabilität sieht es da natürlich nicht so gut aus in Industrieländern mit hohen Löhnen aber viel Kapital. In Afrika sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Am Ende zahlen wir jetzt alle den Preis für diese „ewiges Wachstum“ Theorie.
> Die Umweltministerin hat im Übrigen bereits ein Bundesgesetz angekündigt, mir schwant Ähnliches in der Umsetzung wie bei allen anderen Weltrettungsversuchen auch, man wird zu wenig gegen die wahren Ursachen vorgehen und stattdessen wieder Lasten verteilen, sei es auch nur wieder symbolisch.



Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen wir stehen im Wettbewerb zu anderen Ländern.
Von nur Öko (auf alle Bereiche bezogen) wird in Deutschlad keiner satt.

Man kann natürlich DE zu einem grossen Naturschutzgebiet ausbauen.
Dann gehen die Menschen halt woanders Leben und Arbeiten.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Februar 2019)

Ein paar Randstreifen und der Biotopverbund gefährden weder unsere Ernährungssicherung, noch besonders viele Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## Racklinger (20. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen wir stehen im Wettbewerb zu anderen Ländern.
> Von nur Öko (auf alle Bereiche bezogen) wird in Deutschlad keiner satt.
> 
> Man kann natürlich DE zu einem grossen Naturschutzgebiet ausbauen.
> Dann gehen die Menschen halt woanders Leben und Arbeiten.


He, die Idee find ich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Wird eh zu voll hier in Bayern. Dann werden auch nicht mehr so viel Flächen versiegelt, die Mieten sinken wieder und alle werden glücklich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ein paar Randstreifen und der Biotopverbund gefährden weder unsere Ernährungssicherung, noch besonders viele Arbeitsplätze.



Nein, aber es geht um Angler hier im Thread


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Februar 2019)

> Der Platz wird dann von Allesfressern eingenommen, die sich z.B. eben auch mal mit dem Beweiden der Algen über Wasser halten können.



Eben deshalb zieht ja beim Wanderfisch und Algenfresser Nase das Argument mit den Insekten m.E. nicht so richtig. Da scheinen mir andere Ursachen wahrscheinlicher, die im Voksbegehren eben nicht angesprochen werden.

Aber dass sich was tun muss halte ich trotzdem für notwendig.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nein, aber es geht um Angler hier im Thread


Merkt man aber kaum. Hier liest es sich eher wie die Verkündung der grün-schützerischen Apokalypse.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (20. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ein paar Randstreifen und der Biotopverbund gefährden weder unsere Ernährungssicherung, noch besonders viele Arbeitsplätze.


Ein paar Randstreifen werden auch keine Insekten retten. (Aber Angler aussperren?)
Seit den 60igern sind in Bayern 840.000 Hektar versiegelt worden. Tendenz weiter steigend.
In anderen Bundesländern sieht es ähnlich aus.

zu den Arbeitsplätzen...
Ganz aktuell in meiner Region: Ein gut laufender Familienbetrieb möchte auf einer seit langer Zeit ausgewiesenen Gewerbefläche im erschlossenen Gewerbegebiet expandieren.
Dumm das sich in den Jahren dort Pflanzen breit gemacht haben.
Die Naturschützer laufen Amok!


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Februar 2019)

Um mal nur aus der Einleitung zu ziteren:

*Der Fischzustandsbericht zeigt, dass der  Rückgang der untersuchten Fischbestände sich  verlangsamt hat oder aufgehalten wurde. Die Bestände mancher Fischarten haben sich leicht erholt und auf einem konstanten – leider oft niedrigen – Niveau eingependelt.*

Selbstverständlich gibt es Überschneidungen mit dem Thema Insekten (sterben). Stichworte Habitat, Ökosystem, Biodiversität... Siehe nur die im Bericht genannten Maßnahmen.

Aus meiner Sicht ist man deshalb mittendrin als Angler, und nicht nur dabei. Und zwar sehr viel konkreter und praktischer. Halbwegs natürliche Fluss, Bach oder Seelandschaften haben was: Für Angler, für Fische, für Insekten, für Vögel, für Säugetiere. Problematisch ist lediglich, dass man im Hinblick auf Nutzungen (wie das Angeln) die Verbotskeule auspackt, und zwar ohne jede nähere Begründung. Hierzu gilt es, sich zu positionieren. Statt zu schweigen...
Übrigens auch deshalb, weil Nutzer wie Landwirte, Jäger oder Angler in so manchen Diskussionen per se zu Feindbildern erhoben werden.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Februar 2019)

Und das müsste dann nach deiner Logik auch auf die Insekten zutreffen .  Tut es das?


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Eben deshalb zieht ja beim Wanderfisch und Algenfresser Nase das Argument mit den Insekten m.E. nicht so richtig. Da scheinen mir andere Ursachen wahrscheinlicher, die im Voksbegehren eben nicht angesprochen werden.


Sie werden angesprochen. Der Nase macht wie allen anderen Kieslaichern der Eintrag von Feinsediment zu schaffen.


Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ein paar Randstreifen werden auch keine Insekten retten. (Aber Angler aussperren?)


Vielleicht kann das für uns problematisch werden und das ist das Einzige, was gegen das Anglerinteresse läuft. Ansonsten sind wir, wie bei der WRRL die größten Profiteure aus dem privaten Bereich. Mir würde es im Leben nicht einfallen, gegen solche Maßnahmen an sich zu schießen. Der Verband macht es richtig, wenn er vor Verboten warnt, aber die Inhalte des Begehrens unterstützt. Denn nur die möglichen Verbote sind eine Gefahr fürs Angeln, der Rest ist ein Gewinn für uns und die Fischbestände, die wir beangeln.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Februar 2019)

> Der Nase macht wie allen anderen Kieslaichern der Eintrag von Feinsediment zu schaffen.



Querverbauung also nicht?


----------



## Racklinger (20. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Sie werden angesprochen. Der Nase macht wie allen anderen Kieslaichern der Eintrag von Feinsediment zu schaffen.
> 
> Vielleicht kann das für uns problematisch werden und das ist das Einzige, was gegen das Anglerinteresse läuft. Ansonsten sind wir, wie bei der WRRL die größten Profiteure aus dem privaten Bereich. Mir würde es im Leben nicht einfallen, gegen solche Maßnahmen an sich zu schießen. Der Verband macht es richtig, wenn er vor Verboten warnt, aber die Inhalte des Begehrens unterstützt. Denn nur die möglichen Verbote sind eine Gefahr fürs Angeln, der Rest ist ein Gewinn für uns und die Fischbestände, die wir beangeln.


Dies und evtl. die Biotop-Verbünde, aber da kommt es wie immer darauf an, wie das konkret umgesetzt wird. 
Allerdings wurde hier auch noch kein Fall benannt, auf Gesamt-Deutschland bezogen, dass die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Gewässerrandstreifen zu Restriktionen gegen Angler geführt hätten. 
Man möge mich korrigieren, wenn ich dahingehend einen Post übersehen habe....


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Februar 2019)

> Besonders das Fehlen bzw. der oft verschwindend geringe Anteil an Mittel- und Langdistanzwanderfischarten wie z. B. der Nase macht Grund zur Sorge.



Dann gibt es diese Probleme und auch die Probleme für andere Kieslaicher ausschließlich in Bayern?  Müsste ja na euerer Logik so sein, oder?



> zu Restriktionen gegen Angler geführt hätten



Definiere Restriktion.

Gilt da schon, wenn man an betimmten Strecken nicht mehr ans Gewässer kommt, weil der Bauer nicht mehr mäht und alles zuwuchert?

Solche Strecken kenne ich.  Vor Oktober kommt man da kaum noch ans Wasser.

Ich habe nichts gegen Uferrandstreifen, aber ne Zusicherung, dass der Randstriefen auch gepflegt weden darf, fände ich noch besser.


----------



## Nemo (20. Februar 2019)

Jetzt rettet halt eben schnell die Bienen! Dann holt sich jeder noch ein Eis und dann gehen wir wieder angeln!


----------



## Racklinger (20. Februar 2019)

Und was machst du, wenn der Bauer bis 1m an dass Gewässer ansaat und den restlichen Meter nicht mäht, marschierst du dann durch sein korn? 
Der Randstreifen bedeutet doch, dass da nicht umgeackert und als Getreideanbau genutzt wird. Als Wiesen streifen kann er doch ganz normal gemäht werden für heu z.b.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Februar 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Dies und evtl. die Biotop-Verbünde, aber da kommt es wie immer darauf an, wie das konkret umgesetzt wird.
> Allerdings wurde hier auch noch kein Fall benannt, auf Gesamt-Deutschland bezogen, dass die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Gewässerrandstreifen zu Restriktionen gegen Angler geführt hätten.
> Man möge mich korrigieren, wenn ich dahingehend einen Post übersehen habe....



Ja, hat konkret Ausperrung von Anglern bisher und zunehmend bewirkt.
Das ganze beruht auf dem 
*Bayerische Arten und Biotopschutz Programm
Arten- und Biotopschutzprogramm (ABSP)*
und ist ein
*Fachkonzept zum Naturschutz (Grundlage ist das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz)*
Beschlossen vom Bayerischen Ministerrat (2008) begründet auf  zum Erhalt und Förderung der biologischen Vielfalt in Bayern (genannt *"Bayerische Biodiversitätsstrategie"*).
In dem Fachkonzept werden Maßnahmen zum Arten- und Biotopschutz für Landkreise und kreisfreie Städte in Zusammenarbeit mit Fachkräften, Behörden und mit betroffenen Verbänden ( meist Naturschutzverbände) getroffen; dies beinhaltet Ausweisung von Lanschaftsschutzgebieten, Naturschutzgebieten oder auch "nur" Biotope.

Soweit in aller hoffentlich verständlicher Kürze

Konkrete Auswirkungen: Zunehmend werden Uferstreifen als Biotope mit Betretungsverbot zunächst mit Ausnahme von Anglern, seit 2 Jahren auch für Angler im Landkreis Münchens geschaffen. Einige meiner Gewässer sind dadurch bereits betroffen!

Viele viele Seiten im Thread vorher habe ich den auch angedachten Plan der Regierung, der mir persönlich genannt wurde, zur Umsetzung der zusammenhängenden Biotope mitgeteilt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (20. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja, hat konkret Ausperrung von Anglern bisher und zunehmend bewirkt.
> Das ganze beruht auf dem
> *Bayerische Arten und Biotopschutz Programm
> Arten- und Biotopschutzprogramm (ABSP)*
> ...



Und jedes Jahr heisst "wir" müssen Kompromisse eingehen.
"Jedes Jahr" wird unser Kuchen kleiner.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Februar 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Und was machst du, wenn der Bauer bis 1m an dass Gewässer ansaat und den restlichen Meter nicht mäht, marschierst du dann durch sein korn?
> Der Randstreifen bedeutet doch, dass da nicht umgeackert und als Getreideanbau genutzt wird. Als Wiesen streifen kann er doch ganz normal gemäht werden für heu z.b.



Solche Fälle hatten wir noch nicht und wenn, dann würden wir eben den restlichen Meter mähen. Das ginge ja momentan noch.

In den freiwillgen Randstreifen dürfen wir erst 1. Oktober Arbeitsdienste machen.

Aber wie gesagt, grundsätzlich keine Einwände gegen Randstreifen oder Biotopverbünde, aber ohne Garantien für die Nutzung gibt es eben Risiken.

Mit Behauptungen wie "wird schon nichts passieren" gebe ich mich jedenfals nicht zufrieden.

Und was ist nun mit den Kieslaichern und Wanderfischen?  Gibt es da nur in Bayern Probleme oder auch in anderen Bundesländern?


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Eben deshalb zieht ja beim Wanderfisch und Algenfresser Nase das Argument mit den Insekten m.E. nicht so richtig. Da scheinen mir andere Ursachen wahrscheinlicher, die im Voksbegehren eben nicht angesprochen werden.
> 
> Aber dass sich was tun muss halte ich trotzdem für notwendig.



Hallo Markus,
Wer sag das?
Gifte werden auch von Pflanzen / Algen aufgenommen und sind somit Bestandteil der Nahrungskette, und genau um das geht's auch.
Ob und wie groß der Einfluss ist, das gilt es zu erkennen. 

Vor einem Urteil steht die Aufnahme und Auswertung der Beweismittel. Man möge sich mit dem Urteilen gedulden.
Wollen wir hoffen, dass die Einflüsse nicht so vielfältig sind. 

L.G.
NM


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

erst heißt es die fehlenden Insekten sollen schuld sein, jetzt sind es die verseuchten Pflanzen.

Sind dann also die Probleme mit den Wanderfischen und Kieslaichern in Gewässern ohne Wasserkraftwerke, Querbauten etc. ebensogroß?

Behauptet ja niemand, dass Pflanzengifte oder Sedimenteintrag harmlos wären.

Aber ob die Bauern wirklich an allem allein schuld sind und andere Faktoren nicht?

Und was ist in anderen Bundesländern wo es schon ähnliche Regeln gibt. Sind die Probleme da verschwunden?  Ich weiß es nicht. Wäre schön, wenn da jemand was berichten könnte.

Heißt wie gesagt nicht, dass ich gegen die Ziele des VB wäre, aber so ganz blauäugig sehe ich das eben nicht. Bin mal gespannt, was der runde Tisch so bringt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. Februar 2019)

[


----------



## Grünknochen (20. Februar 2019)

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/runder-tisch-volksbegehren-artenvielfalt-bienen-1.4337659


----------



## fishhawk (20. Februar 2019)

> Prinzipiell wäre es ganz einfach die heimischen Bauern zu schützen, es gibt ja Zölle oder Einfuhrverbote,



Echt?  Würde das nicht gegen Bundesrecht und EU-Recht verstoßen, wenn an den bayerischen Landesgrenzen jetzt zusätzlich zu Personenkontrollen auch noch Einfuhrzölle auf nicht-bayerische Lebensmittel erhoben würden?



> höre gerade, dass eine Einigung in Bayern darauf hinausläuft, mehr Förderung (in €) für die Landwirte, die mehr für Artenschutz tun. Wer das am Ende wohl bezahlt?



Dazu müsste es erstmal Gesetz werden. 

Vorher kommt noch der Volksentscheid.  

Da man aber mit dem Volksbegehren keine direkten finanziellen Belastungen eingeht und auch sonst keine Verpflichtungen eingeht, könnte das für einige Wähler natürlich schon ein Argument sein.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (20. Februar 2019)

gelöscht


----------



## Racklinger (20. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja, hat konkret Ausperrung von Anglern bisher und zunehmend bewirkt.
> Das ganze beruht auf dem
> *Bayerische Arten und Biotopschutz Programm
> Arten- und Biotopschutzprogramm (ABSP)*
> ...


Jaaaa Moment, wenn ich hier jetzt nochmal einhake. Meine Fragen bezogen sich auf explizit auf Gewässerrandstreifen, die nicht in Naturschutzgebieten, Biotopen oder sonstigen sind. Stinknormale Äcker neben einem ganz normalen Fluss oder Weiher. Wenn das Gewässer als Biotop ausgewiesen ist, ist es denen doch schnurzpiepe wie breit der Uferstreifen ist. Das sind doch zwei verschiedene Sachverhalte. 
Bitte Missversteht mich nicht, ich bin kein bedingungsloser Unterstützer von dem Volksbegehren. 
Aber ich versuche mir immer noch eine Meinung über dass Ganze zu bilden.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Meine Fragen bezogen sich auf explizit auf Gewässerrandstreifen



Da wird dir wohl niemand helfen können. Im Gesetzentwurf steht :  Keine landwirtschaftliche und gartenbauliche Nutzung.

Ob man dann ggf. zwischen 1. März und 30. September den Bewuchs noch schneiden dürfte, wird dir wohl momentan niemand garantieren können.
Wenn sich an deinen Gewässern z.B. Schilfgürtel, Bäume, Gebüsche etc.  bilden, hättest du in dieser Zeit verloren.

Ist das bei euch mit den Randstreifen eigentlich ein größeres Problem?
Bei uns kann ich mich nicht erinnern, dass da Äcker bis ans Ufer reichen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. Februar 2019)

[


----------



## Racklinger (21. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Größeres Problem nicht, aber es würde uns direkt betreffen. Acker, Feldweg, dann Teilweise direkt die Böschung zum Altwasser.
Diese Mähverbote vom 01.03. bis 30.09., auf was beruhen die? Einzelne Anweisungen von Behörden? Weil die Gewässer als Biotope /Natura 2000 ausgewiesen sind? Wenn das freiwillige Randstreifen sind, muss ja jemand ja was ausgehandelt haben.
Wenn das Generell so wäre, müsste ja jedes Gewässer in Deutschland komplett zugewuchert sein im Sommer...


----------



## Lommel (21. Februar 2019)

Vielleicht sollte man anstatt den Bauern mal die chemische Industrie auf die Anklagebank setzen. Da werden immer neuere, "leistungsfähigere" Gifte produziert die immer mehr Schädlinge keulen und die Frucht angeblich geniessbar lassen. In Amerika geht es ja schon soweit das die Pflanzen genmanipuliert werden und dadurch erst gegen die kommenden Gifte resistent gemacht werden (Monsanto lässt grüssen). Die Bauern haben schon immer die Felder gespritzt, Randstreifen wurden schon immer gemäht oder zurückgeschnitten, trotzdem gab es kein Insektensterben. Es ist aber wie immer, die kleinen sind Schuld und die grossen Industriekonzerne machen sich einen schlanken Fuss.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Februar 2019)

> Vielleicht sollte man anstatt den Bauern mal die chemische Industrie auf die Anklagebank setzen.



Könnte man nur, wenn sie gegen Gesetze verstoßen würden.

Dann wäre schon eher die Politik dran, die eben diese Mittel und Maßnahmen nicht verbietet.

Deshalb ja auch meine Frage, ob sich in BW in Punkto Insektensterben seit 2011 was signifikant verbessert hat.  Hab aber leider noch keine Antwort dazu erhalten, nichtmal von Grünknochen.



> Wenn das Generell so wäre, müsste ja jedes Gewässer in Deutschland komplett zugewuchert sein im Sommer.



Kommt halt drauf an, wie die Gewässerrandstreifen genutzt werden dürfen. Wenn die weiterhin als Grünlland bewirtschaftet und regelmäßig gemäht werden dürfen kann sich nichts ansiedeln, was dann ggf. nicht mehr geschnitten werden dürfte. Keine Ahnung wie das in anderen Bundesländern geregelt ist.

Ob es in diesen Bundesländern nun auch deutlich weniger Probleme für Wanderfische oder Kieslaicher gibt als in Bayern würde mich schon interessieren.

Aber auch dazu hat bisher leider niemand was geschrieben.


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Februar 2019)

Es ist fast unmöglich, die Wirkung von Randstreifen an Unterschieden zwischen Bundesländern zu zeigen. In Baden-Württemberg ist die Situation der Fischbestände ähnlich wie in Bayern, aber es gibt ein paar Gewässer in denen sich die Nase wieder stärker ausbreitet. Gleichzeitig laufen dort die Maßnahmen zur WRRL, Besatzprogramme und natürlich auch der Gewässerunterhalt der Angelvereine. Die Ackernutzung der Randstrifen ist zudem erst seit diesem Jahr komplett untersagt. Wenn sich viele Einflüsse gleichzeitig ändern, kann man nicht sicher sein, welcher wie viel zum Gesamtbild beiträgt. Zudem sind einige Wirkungen stark zeitverzögert und machen sich erst in Jahren wirklich bemerkbar. 
Es gibt aber Vergleichsuntersuchungen zwischen ähnlichen Gewässern mit und ohne Randstreifen und da ist die positive Wirkung belegt.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. Februar 2019)

[


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Februar 2019)

@Laichzeit 

Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag.  Weißt du, was  an den Gewässern mit rückläufigen Nasenbeständen als Hauptursache angesehen wurde, war das eher Gewässerverbauung oder fehlende Randstreifen? 

Und ganz allgemein, wie sieht es in BW mit dem Insektensterben aus?  Haben sich dort die Zahlen seit 2011 signifikant besser entwickelt als in Bayern? 
Wäre interessant dazu was zu erfahren.

Dass Randstreifen ne postive Wirkung haben können, wird wohl niemand bestreiten. Aber das dürften sie wohl auch haben, wenn dort weiterhin Pflegemaßnahmen zulässig wären.

An unseren Gewässer ist an den Ufern eigentlich fast nur Grünland, Ackerflächen bis zum Gewässerrand sind mir da keine bekannt. Das Grünland wird regelmäßig gemäht und an den Ufersäumen finden sich reichlich Bewuchslücken zum Angeln.

Wir haben auch  Gewässer wo auf ein paar Hundert Meter Uferlänge freiwillge Randstreifen bestehen und die Bauern nicht mehr mähen. Da steht jetzt bis zu 10m Breite Schilf und Gebüsch. Vor 1. Oktober kommt man da legal nicht mehr ans Wasser. Wenn das ganze Gewässer plötzlich so aussähe, wäre das schon ne Einschränkung.

Deshalb hoffe ich, dass beim runden Tisch eben ein paar Risiken entschärft werden ohne gleich die Gesamtziele zu gefährden.  Auch Biotopverbünde dürften wohl trotzdem positive Wirkungen entfalten, auch wenn dort weiterhin die Fischereirechte ausgeübt werden können.

Ich finde es jedenfalls gut, dass durch das Volksbegehren ein politischer Prozess angestoßen wurde.
Ob manche Angelvereine/Verbände da richtig reagiert haben, kann man geteilter Meinung sein.

Was dann beim Volksentscheid passiert kann man eh nur abwarten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Februar 2019)

Impulse gehen in der Regel nie von der Masse aus, sondern beginnen im Kleinen. Mal passt es mal nicht. Mal setzt es sich durch, mal nimmt man wieder Abstand. Nur so kann sich Gesellschaft zu dem entwickeln,was wirr heute haben. 

Wer immer nur die gleichen Pfade betritt kennt keinen Fortschritt. Und oft wurden die Innovationsfreudigen von den Konservativen der Ketzerei bezichtigt. 

Und die Welt wird auch für Angler nicht wegen des Begehrens untergehen. Wenn aber die allzeit verzagten nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit nutzen würden um etwas positives, produktives zu tun, statt trotzig die Unke zu geben, wär vieles noch besser.

Aber das macht natürlich viel mehr Mühe, als einfach dagegen zu sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Februar 2019)

@bastido unsere konventionellen Großbetriebe sind doch ebenso subventioniert, wenn man nun anstelle dessen ökologischen Anbau stärker fördert statt Fläche, dabei erwartungsgemäß alle satt werden, dann hätten wir dabei noch weniger Belastung der Natur gewonnen. Das ganze geht über den Preis, die Zahl der Menschen, die prinzipiell kein Bio essen ist doch nicht messbar vorhanden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (21. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> @bastido unsere konventionellen Großbetriebe sind doch ebenso subventioniert, wenn man nun anstelle dessen ökologischen Anbau stärker fördert statt Fläche, dabei erwartungsgemäß alle satt werden, dann hätten wir dabei noch weniger Belastung der Natur gewonnen. Das ganze geht über den Preis, die Zahl der Menschen, die prinzipiell kein Bio essen ist doch nicht messbar vorhanden.



Ich glaube Du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich mache ja gar keinen Unterschied zwischen konventionell und Bio, denn auch Bio ist nur ein Markt und die Standortbedingungen bleiben die Gleichen. China, USA, Kanada, Russland und Indien werden auch BIO günstiger produzieren, wenn es einen Markt dafür gibt.

Vieleicht mal etwas plakativer

*Eine Weisheit der Dakota-Indianer besagt:*
„Wenn Du entdeckst, dass Du ein totes Pferd reitest, steige ab!”

*Wir Vollprofis greifen zu folgenden Mitteln*

Wir besorgen uns eine stärkere Peitsche.
Wir sagen: „So haben wir das Pferd schon immer geritten”.
Wir gründen einen Arbeitskreis, um das Pferd zu analysieren.
Wir besuchen andere Orte, um zu sehen, wie man dort tote Pferde reitet.
Wir erhöhen die Qualitätsstandards für den Beritt toter Pferde.
Wir bilden eine Task-Force, um das Pferd wiederzubeleben.
Wir kaufen Leute von außerhalb ein, die angeblich tote Pferde reiten können.
Wir schieben eine Trainingseinheit ein um besser reiten zu können.
Wir stellen Vergleiche unterschiedlicher toter Pferde an.
Wir ändern die Kriterien, die besagen, dass ein Pferd tot ist.
Wir schirren mehrere tote Pferde gemeinsam an, damit wir schneller werden.
Wir erklären:"Kein Pferd kann so tot sein, das wir es nicht mehr reiten können.” 
Wir machen eine Studie, um zu sehen, ob es bessere oder billigere Pferde gibt.
Wir erklären, dass unser Pferd besser, schneller und billiger tot ist als andere Pferde.
Wir bilden einen Qualitätszirkel, um eine Verwendung von toten Pferden zu finden.
Wir richten eine unabhängige Kostenstelle für tote Pferde ein.
Wir vergrößern den Verantwortungsbereich für tote Pferde.
Wir entwickeln ein Motivationsprogramm für tote Pferde.
Wir erstellen eine Präsentation in der wir aufzeigen, was das Pferd könnte, wenn es noch leben würde.
Wir strukturieren um damit ein anderer Bereich das tote Pferd bekommt.
Wir senden jemandem das tote Pferd als Geschenk. Geschenke darf man nicht zurücksenden.

Das Pferd bleibt aber tot und verschlingt trotzdem Ressourcen und unmengen an Geld.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Februar 2019)

So lange Bio im Marktanteil steigt, ist es nicht tot. Dazu kommt, das momentan noch Anreize fehlen auf ökologischen Landbau umzustellen.

Wer sich heute entschließt, muss nach den Richtlinien arbeiten und mehr Aufwand und weniger Ertrag hinnehmen, kann aber erst nach Jahren auch unter dem Biolabel teurer verkaufen.  Warum sollte der Staat, oder die EU nicht den Wechsel erleichtern und für die Übergangszeit unterstützen. Oder die Spritzmittel entsprechend mit einer Umweltabgabe belegen, schließlich schädigen sie erwiesener Maßen unseren Lebensraum?

Meiner Meinung nach, wird man langfristig erkennen, das es nicht sinnvoll ist, alle möglichen Güter um die halbe Welt zu schicken, und vieles davon wäre ohne das Protegieren von Kerosin gar nicht erst möglich.

Ich habe die Tage erst gesehen, wie ein Teil unserer Kunststoffverpackung zum Recycling nach Thailand verbracht wurde und wie dort damit verfahren wird. Ein Trauerspiel und eine Bankrotterklärung. Meinst du wirklich, wir können so einfach auf Dauer weiter machen?

Ja können wir, aber nur unter der Prämisse, das wir uns mit dem Scheitern abfinden. Das Problem ist schon lange nicht mehr das Problem einzelner kleiner Völker, die Welle schwappt über die Ozeane, bei uns kommt das alles nur später an.

Edit: Ich nehme das tote Pferd gern, da gibt es lecker Sauerbraten, Rolladen, Klopse und Würstchen. Keine Ahnung diese Dakotas.


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Februar 2019)

> Keine Ahnung diese Dakotas.



Na, na, na , bitte nicht vorschnell über indigene Völker lästern.

Der letzte Teil des Spruchs lautet " und iss es auf" 

Als jemand, der den größten Teil seiner Nahrungsmittel bei EBL oder Denns erwirbt würde ich die aber zustimmen.

Bio ist nicht tot, aber "Bio" muss nicht "Öko" sein.

Die Politik könnte sicher mehr tun, wenn sie es denn wollte und dürfte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (21. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> *So lange Bio im Marktanteil steigt,* ist es nicht tot. Dazu kommt, das momentan noch Anreize fehlen auf ökologischen Landbau umzustellen.
> 
> Wer sich heute entschließt, muss nach den Richtlinien arbeiten und mehr Aufwand und weniger Ertrag hinnehmen, kann aber erst nach Jahren auch unter dem Biolabel teurer verkaufen.  Warum sollte der Staat, oder die EU nicht den Wechsel erleichtern und für die Übergangszeit unterstützen. Oder die Spritzmittel entsprechend mit einer Umweltabgabe belegen, schließlich schädigen sie erwiesener Maßen unseren Lebensraum?
> 
> ...



https://www.welt.de/regionales/baye...haft-Bauern-bleiben-auf-Bio-Milch-sitzen.html

zitat:"Sie haben ihren Milchbetrieb umgestellt, ohne einen Vertrag mit einer Molkerei fest in der Tasche zu haben – und nun werden sie die Milch nicht los. Denn in Bayern gibt es einen Biomilch-Überschuss."


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Februar 2019)

Ich habe bewusst die Milchwirtschaft nicht genannt, sondern den Landbau.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (21. Februar 2019)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich eher die  Angebote regionaler Bio- Kleinbauern.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Februar 2019)

Der LFV-Präsident hat vor zwei Tagen ein Interview zum Runden Tisch des Volksbegehrens gegeben. Man findet es auf der facebook-Seite des Verbands. Verlinken will nicht richtig




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=337411456876648
			







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=337411456876648
			



https://www.facebook.com/lfvbayern/videos/vb.685181811535986/337411456876648/?type=2&theater


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2019)

Sagt nur, dass man redet ...
gibt halt noch nichts zu sagen.


----------



## wurmwerfer (22. Februar 2019)

Ohne Insekten sind die Fische nicht gesund, Glyphosat muss weg!

aber vergesst die Heringsfischer nicht:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...null-und-keinen-interessiert-es.339448/page-2


----------



## fishhawk (23. Februar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sagt nur, dass man redet ...
> gibt halt noch nichts zu sagen.



Also wenn ich mich nicht irre, sagt er aber bei 1:17 in aller Deutlichkeit was der LFV vom aktuellen Gesetzesvorschlag der ÖDP hält.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich nicht irre, sagt er aber bei 1:17 in aller Deutlichkeit was der LFV vom aktuellen Gesetzesvorschlag der ÖDP hält.



Göttle ist ein kluger Kopf und hat beruflich viel Erfahrung im Spannungsfeld zwischen Umweltschutz und Wasserwirtschaft/Landwirtschaft. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass er inhaltlich viele Aspekte des Volksbegehrens teilt (ausdrücklich ist das bzgl. der Uferstreifen der Fall), aber dass er nicht gegen die Landwirte arbeiten möchte. Und genau diesbezüglich will er vermutlich nachjustieren. Es ist gut, dass er bei den Gesprächen dabei ist.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Es ist gut, dass er bei den Gesprächen dabei ist.



Finde ich auch. 

Zum Glück hat sich der LFV ja vorab nicht festgelegt und kann frei verhandeln.

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, er sollte die Interessen der Angler verteten, nicht die der Landwirte. Die haben dafür ihren eigenen Verband.
Und ich bin auch zuversichtlich, dass er es tut. 

Der darf aus meiner Sicht auch breitere Randstreifen mit aushandeln, wenn die Uferbetretung für die Angler auch de facto gewährleistet bleibt.
Und auch Biotopverbünde, wenn die Fischereirechte und Betretungsrechte erhalten bleiben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Februar 2019)

Er sagt immer noch nichts, außer dass man redet  ... ich bleibe dabei. Ich gehe davon aus, dass man mir richtigerweise unterstellt, dass ich auf Worte, konkret für Angler ausgesprochen, warte; Worte, dass man Gewässerstreifen sinnvoll findet, aber mit Entschädigung für Landwirte, sind es für mich nicht ...

Die Jäger haben sofort bekundet, dass die Bauern ihre Partner sein,
Göttle hat es auch verstanden.


----------



## phirania (23. Februar 2019)




----------



## fishhawk (23. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

solange kein schriftlich ausformulierter Gegenvorschlag vorliegt, kann man eh nichts sagen.

Worte und Absichtserklärungen sind Schall und Rauch.


----------



## Pikehunt1 (26. Februar 2019)

Was viele nicht auf dem Schirm haben ist die Belastung der Umwelt durch Funkstrahlen. Die Insekten werden dadurch orientierungslos, weil sie das Magnetfeld der Erde nicht mehr eindeutig nutzen können. Legt man in einen Bienenstock ein Handy, finden die Bienen nicht mehr zum Stock zurück! Mal drüber nachdenken, denn auf den Menschen wirken die Strahlen ja auch!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Februar 2019)

Pikehunt1 schrieb:


> Was viele nicht auf dem Schirm haben ist die Belastung der Umwelt durch Funkstrahlen. Die Insekten werden dadurch orientierungslos, weil sie das Magnetfeld der Erde nicht mehr eindeutig nutzen können. Legt man in einen Bienenstock ein Handy, finden die Bienen nicht mehr zum Stock zurück! Mal drüber nachdenken, denn auf den Menschen wirken die Strahlen ja auch!




Wenn es so wäre, sind die Insekten verloren


----------



## Nemo (26. Februar 2019)

Pikehunt1 schrieb:


> Was viele nicht auf dem Schirm haben ist die Belastung der Umwelt durch Funkstrahlen. Die Insekten werden dadurch orientierungslos, weil sie das Magnetfeld der Erde nicht mehr eindeutig nutzen können. Legt man in einen Bienenstock ein Handy, finden die Bienen nicht mehr zum Stock zurück! Mal drüber nachdenken, denn auf den Menschen wirken die Strahlen ja auch!



Ich finde immer nach Hause, und da liegen noch viel mehr solcher Geräte rum


----------



## MarkusZ (26. Februar 2019)

> Die Insekten werden dadurch orientierungslos,



Ohne GPS sind manche Menschen orientierungslos. 

Wenn  das Volksebegehren nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver der Mobilfunkindistrie war, haben sie es aber wirklich geschickt gemacht.

Gut, dass im Anglerboard sowas aufgedeckt witrd.


----------



## thanatos (26. Februar 2019)

zu was sich aufregen ? wichtig ist das Wirtschaftswachstum und das ist toll ,freue mich echt drüber warte das es mal auch bei mir ankommt denn am Ende meiner Rente sind immer noch so einige Tage Monat übrig .
Erst kommt das Fressen dann die Moral ! und solange Geld die Welt regiert wird sich da nix daran ändern
der kleine Mann kann da motzen soviel er will - ändern tut er so garnüscht .


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Februar 2019)

Pikehunt1 schrieb:


> Was viele nicht auf dem Schirm haben ist die Belastung der Umwelt durch Funkstrahlen. Die Insekten werden dadurch orientierungslos, weil sie das Magnetfeld der Erde nicht mehr eindeutig nutzen können. Legt man in einen Bienenstock ein Handy, finden die Bienen nicht mehr zum Stock zurück! Mal drüber nachdenken, denn auf den Menschen wirken die Strahlen ja auch!



Im Ernst: Wenn der Rückgang der Insektenbestände dem Ausbau der Funknetze geschuldet ist, haben die Insekten verloren. Was so landläufig unter Industry 4.0 läuft (u.a. damit verdiene ich mein Geld), bedingt einen massiven Ausbau der Netzinfrastruktur: https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtsch...faserkabel-und-neue-sendemasten-15885467.html
https://www.golem.de/news/innovatio...s-5g-netz-in-berlin-aufbauen-1811-137492.html

Die gute Nachricht: Wenn es danach ginge, dürfte in Singapur schon heute kein Insekt mehr rumfliegen. Tun sie aber ohne Ende 

Von daher: Aluhut absetzen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. Februar 2019)

cancel


----------



## Rheinaalzander (1. März 2019)

Das Abnehmen der Insektenbestände ist unschwer an jedem Gewässer zu beobachten, von daher sind Initiativen, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen, unter der Voraussetzung, dass sie im Einklang ALLER Beteiligter agieren begrüßenswert. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Interesse an diesem Thema 2020 ganz rapide abnimmt, da dann verschiedene Wahlgänge abgeschlossen sind.
Ich sehe es sehr kritisch Gewässerteile zu sperren, damit banal ausgedrückt die Grünen-Lieblinge sich, wieder ungestört ausbreiten können, wohl wissend das diese Tiere Flügel besitzen und sich vermutlich nicht an die vorgegebenen Schutzzonen halten werden und auch nicht zurückkommen, nur weil eine Schutzzone errichtet und mit Wildblumenwiesen verziert worden ist, denn sie können bekanntlich nicht lesen.
Ein Vorschlag zur Güte: Was spricht dagegen, wenn wir Angler uns nicht selbst in den Fokus bringen und wie gewohnt im stillen Kämmerlein unser Bestreben nach ausgewogenem Natur- und Landschaftsschutz nachgehen. Warum nicht bestehende oder geplante Konzepte "insektenfreundlich" erweitern und das auch kommunizieren.
Bei uns sieht das folgendermaßen aus:
Ich habe 2014 für unser Gewässer ein Umweltkonzept ausgearbeitet, dass sich neben bepflanzten Schwimminseln mit dem Aufbau von bepflanzten Flachwasserzonen, Uferrandbepflanzung, Uferbefestigung, Fischbesatzoptimierungen ....beschäftigt. Auf Die Schwimminseln und an die Uferränder werden gezielt auch Schwertlilien, Wasserdost, Blutweiderich und verschiedene andere insektenfreundliche Blühpflanzen gepflanzt und siehe da, Insekten kommen von alleine, die Zusammenarbeit mit den so verhassten anerkannten Naturverbänden (NABU) ist auf Sachebene sehr konstruktiv und Forderungen nach Schutzzonen gibt es nicht, denn die legen wir im Eigenintersse selbst an.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2019)

Rheinaalzander schrieb:


> Das Abnehmen der Insektenbestände ist unschwer an jedem Gewässer zu beobachten, von daher sind Initiativen, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen, unter der Voraussetzung, dass sie im Einklang ALLER Beteiligter agieren begrüßenswert. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Interesse an diesem Thema 2020 ganz rapide abnimmt, da dann verschiedene Wahlgänge abgeschlossen sind.
> Ich sehe es sehr kritisch Gewässerteile zu sperren, damit banal ausgedrückt die Grünen-Lieblinge sich, wieder ungestört ausbreiten können, wohl wissend das diese Tiere Flügel besitzen und sich vermutlich nicht an die vorgegebenen Schutzzonen halten werden und auch nicht zurückkommen, nur weil eine Schutzzone errichtet und mit Wildblumenwiesen verziert worden ist, denn sie können bekanntlich nicht lesen.
> Ein Vorschlag zur Güte: Was spricht dagegen, wenn wir Angler uns nicht selbst in den Fokus bringen und wie gewohnt im stillen Kämmerlein unser Bestreben nach ausgewogenem Natur- und Landschaftsschutz nachgehen. Warum nicht bestehende oder geplante Konzepte "insektenfreundlich" erweitern und das auch kommunizieren.
> Bei uns sieht das folgendermaßen aus:
> Ich habe 2014 für unser Gewässer ein Umweltkonzept ausgearbeitet, dass sich neben bepflanzten Schwimminseln mit dem Aufbau von bepflanzten Flachwasserzonen, Uferrandbepflanzung, Uferbefestigung, Fischbesatzoptimierungen ....beschäftigt. Auf Die Schwimminseln und an die Uferränder werden gezielt auch Schwertlilien, Wasserdost, Blutweiderich und verschiedene andere insektenfreundliche Blühpflanzen gepflanzt und siehe da, Insekten kommen von alleine, die Zusammenarbeit mit den so verhassten anerkannten Naturverbänden (NABU) ist auf Sachebene sehr konstruktiv und Forderungen nach Schutzzonen gibt es nicht, denn die legen wir im Eigenintersse selbst an.



All diese Blühpflanzen werden hierzulande von den Nielgänsen komplett gefressen bzw zugeschixxen. 

Die haben aber Federn und sind somit heilig.


----------



## Rheinaalzander (1. März 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> All diese Blühpflanzen werden hierzulande von den Nielgänsen komplett gefressen bzw zugeschixxen.
> 
> Die haben aber Federn und sind somit heilig.



Oh für Gänse haben wir ne Antwort: 75 cm Maschendrahtzaun 25 mm Maschenweite, damit die Frösche durchkommen, um die Insel, dann isses Gans aus


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2019)

ohh, das sieht bestimmt gut aus, wenn 20 Km Mosel oder Saarufer mit Maschendraht bestückt werden.

Die Nilgans ist ein Neozoe und eine invasive Art, die äußerst agressiv auf heimische Arten reagiert.
Da sie aber Federn hat, darf man nicht mal daran denken, etwas dagegen zu unternehmen


----------



## Lajos1 (2. März 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ohh, das sieht bestimmt gut aus, wenn 20 Km Mosel oder Saarufer mit Maschendraht bestückt werden.
> 
> Die Nilgans ist ein Neozoe und eine invasive Art, die äußerst agressiv auf heimische Arten reagiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaabMäx (2. März 2019)

Das kann doch nicht die Lösung sein, alles einzäunen, gegen Fischotter, Gänse, und was weis ich noch.
Jeder Zaun wehr nicht nur den Schädling ab, auch andere Tiere, die zum Trinken kommen wollen.
Hier denk ich wie beim Kormoran. Nicht ausrotten, aber auf ein erträgliches Maß reduzieren, und man muss sie nicht überall dulden müssen.

Hallo Lajos,
Fang doch ein paar der Gänse und stutz ihnen die Flügel, dann setzt sie bei der Fuchte in den Gemüsegarten.
Mal sehen wie lange die jene hegt und pflegt und sich über den natürlichen Bioschiss  freut.


PS: Habt ihr auch einen Fluss der Nil heißt?


----------



## NaabMäx (2. März 2019)

Hier noch eine ausgewogene Diskussion zum Thema, wer es nicht gesehen hat.




Bin gespannt, ob und in welchem Ausmaß der Insektenschwund mit den Fischschwund zusammen hängt?
Da auch ein starker Schwund der Äschen / Forellen in mancher Region augenscheinlich ist und das Thema Kormoran, zumindest in Bayern gesteuert werden kann, frag ich mich, wie groß dieser Faktor ist. Vielleicht ist sowas nicht mal so schwierig zu analysieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2019)

die gehören hier nicht hin, sind sehr schädlich und zudem invasiv. 
Sie gehören aufs Schärfste bekämpft.
Wer diese Scheixxer noch als Bereicherung für unsere Fauna sieht, hat von Ökologie nicht den blassesten Schimmer.
Sie zerstören wertvolle Uferrandstreifen, welche für die Insekten ja so wichtig sind.

Das ist wie mit dem Kormoran, wir besetzen seltene Fischarten und füttern letztendlich die schwarzen Vögel damit


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. März 2019)

Das Problem des Insektensterben liegt an dem im anderen Thread beschrieben Besatzverhalten der Vorstände mit Regenbogenforellen und Karpfen. Der Überbestand an Fischen fressen mehr Insekten weg als diese sich vermehren können.
Somit ist die Forderung nach Uferrandstreifen mit Betretungsverbot für Angler notwendig, damit diese Gewässer uninteressant für Angeln sind und somit der Insekten vernichtende Besatz unterbleibt.


----------



## Harrie (3. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Problem des Insektensterben liegt an dem im anderen Thread beschrieben Besatzverhalten der Vorstände mit Regenbogenforellen und Karpfen. Der Überbestand an Fischen fressen mehr Insekten weg als diese sich vermehren können.
> Somit ist die Forderung nach Uferrandstreifen mit Betretungsverbot für Angler notwendig, damit diese Gewässer uninteressant für Angeln sind und somit der Insekten vernichtende Besatz unterbleibt.



Interessante These,Frühschoppen war wohl ein bisschen heftig.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Problem des Insektensterben liegt an dem im anderen Thread beschrieben Besatzverhalten der Vorstände mit Regenbogenforellen und Karpfen. Der Überbestand an Fischen fressen mehr Insekten weg als diese sich vermehren können.
> Somit ist die Forderung nach Uferrandstreifen mit Betretungsverbot für Angler notwendig, damit diese Gewässer uninteressant für Angeln sind und somit der Insekten vernichtende Besatz unterbleibt.



Da würde Besatz mit Nilgänsen auch Sinn machen, 
wer latscht schon gerne in Gänsescheixe?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2019)

Harrie schrieb:


> Interessante These,Frühschoppen war wohl ein bisschen heftig.



Sarkasmus nicht erkannt?


----------



## fishhawk (3. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Bin gespannt, ob und in welchem Ausmaß der Insektenschwund mit den Fischschwund zusammen hängt?



Na ja, weniger Fische fressen eigentlich weniger Insekten, also dürften die Fische wohl nicht am Insektenschwund schuld sein.



> und das Thema Kormoran, zumindest in Bayern gesteuert werden kann



Dass man in in Bayern das Thema Kormoran steuern könnte, halte ich für ein Gerücht.  Das mag ggf. an einzelnen Gewässern etwas besser funktionieren als an anderen.  Es gibt aber Strecken, wo vergrämt werden darf und welche wo das nicht so ist.  In Strecken mit Vergrämung ist die Artenvielfalt und Bestandsdichte wesentlich höher, in Strecken ohne Vergrämung gibt es dann z.T. gar keine Äschen mehr.

Übrigens kann ich in den von mir befischten Gewässern keinen Fischschwund feststellen. Die Gesamtfänge sind wie vor 30 Jahren.
Nur die Zusammensetzung hat sich verschoben. Äschen verschwunden, Schleien 95% weniger, Aal 80% weniger.  Aber Waller und  Forellen drastisch zugenommen.

Und wenn man die E-Befischung an Frauennerflings Regenstrecke anschaut, kann man auch keinen Fischschwund erkennen.
da sind ja Arten wie Bitterling, Schneider Laube regelrecht explodiert.

Trotzdem finde ich die Zielsetzung des Volksbegehrens auch aus Anglersicht nicht schlecht.  Muss man halt nur aufpassen, dass bei der Umsetzung auch die Uferbetretung und das Fischerereirecht  erhalten bleibt. Ich hoffe, dass der LFV da was bewirken kann.

Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass die reinen Naturschutzverbände etc. die Angler jetzt plötzlich ganz doll lieb haben, weil einige Angelvereine/Verbände das Volksbegehren unterstützt haben.

Wenn es drum geht, Angler ans Gewässer lassen oder nicht, dürfte sich bei den meisten Schützern wohl weiterhin der bekannte Reflex einstellen.



> Da würde Besatz mit Nilgänsen auch Sinn machen



In Nürnberg hat man mal versucht die Gänseplage mit dem Gewehr zu bekämpfen und dabei ne Handvoll Gänse abgeschossen. Daraufhin hatte der zuständige Bürgermeister ne Reihe Morddrohungen erhalten, sogar im realen Briefkasten, nicht nur im virtuellen.  Die Jäger haben vorsichtshalber das Gewässer fluchtartig verlassen, als die ersten Passanten aufgetaucht sind. Wenn deren persönliche Daten in Netz aufgetaucht wären, hätten sie wohl Polizeischutz für sich und ihre Familen gebraucht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2019)

"Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass die reinen Naturschutzverbände etc. die Angler jetzt plötzlich ganz doll lieb haben, weil einige Angelvereine/Verbände das Volksbegehren unterstützt haben."

Das glaube ich auch nicht, so naiv kann ja wohl niemand sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. März 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> "Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass die reinen Naturschutzverbände etc. die Angler jetzt plötzlich ganz doll lieb haben, weil einige Angelvereine/Verbände das Volksbegehren unterstützt haben."
> 
> Das glaube ich auch nicht, so naiv kann ja wohl niemand sein.



Ich bin für kommendes Wochenende vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern zu einem Seminar mit dem Titel "Gewässerwart-Plus" eingeladen.

Auszüge aus dem Einladungsschreiben:

"Beinahe täglich werden in Bayern Nutzungen im und am Gewässer neu beantragt. Ob Aus- und Einleitungen, Uferbegradigung oder Hochwasserschutz; in der Regel ist dies mit Auswirkungen auf das Gewässer und letztlich auch die Fischerei verbunden. Wir Fischer sind folglich immer mehr gefordert, in den entsprechenden Antrags-Verfahren gegenüber Behörden *die Interessen von Naturschutz und Fischerei* zu vertreten. Das gebietet nicht allein das Naturschutzgesetz, sondern auch die Pflicht zur fischereilichen Hege."

"Sie erfahren ferner Grundlagen über die rechtlichen Bedingungen zur Anfertigung von *fischerei- und naturschutzfachlichen Stellungnahmen im Rahmen einer zeitgemäßen fischereilichen Hege*."


Unsere Verbände positionieren Angelvereine immer stärker als Naturschutzvereine, weil nur so Mitwirkungsmöglichkeiten bestehen. So sieht die gesellschaftliche Realität aus.


----------



## fishhawk (3. März 2019)

Hallo,

genau so sieht es aus.

Die Interessen von Fischerei und Naturschutz vertreten.

Das heißt aber nicht, dass man über jedes Stöckchen springen muss, dass einem die reinen Naturschützer hinhalten.

Man sollte die Interessen der Angler dabei nicht aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. März 2019)

Rheinaalzander schrieb:


> Oh für Gänse haben wir ne Antwort: 75 cm Maschendrahtzaun 25 mm Maschenweite, damit die Frösche durchkommen, um die Insel, dann isses Gans aus



Das kannst du vergessen, so ein kleines Zäunchen interessiert doch diese Nilgänse überhaupt nicht!
Bei uns wurden auch Schwimminseln, allerdings vom NABU angelegt, hauptsächlich um Kiesbrüter wie Seeschwalbe und diversen Limikolen Brutmöglichkeit zu bieten.
Diese Schwimminseln wurden dann auch sofort dankend angenommen, von Badegästen!
Um nun diese vom Aufenthalt auf diesen Schwimminseln abzuhalten, wurden diese dann eingezäunt, weshalb sie für die nestflüchtenden Seeschwalben und Limikolen zur Falle wurden, weil die Jungvögel diese Plattformen nicht mehr verlassen konnten.
Heute, also in den letzten Jahren,  brütet auf einem dieser Pontons ein Paar Nilgänse, auf der anderen ein Silbermöven Paar.
Beide Plattformen werden von ihren Besetzern während der Brutzeit erfolgreich verteidigt, auch gegen Angler die meinen auch nur in der Nähe fischen zu wollen!
Die Silbermöven machen zudem Jagd auf alle anderen Vögel und deren Jungvögel, die an dem Gewässer brüten.
Ich habe selbst gesehen, wie z.B. junge Zwergrohrdommeln und junge Blässhühner an die eigenen Jungvögel, von den Silbermöven verfüttert wurden!
So hat man nun den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht und den angedachten Natur/Vogelschutz ad absurdum geführt!
Die anderen Maßnahmen, welche ihr da so am Gewässer getroffen habt, sind hingegen vorbildlich und nachahmenswert!

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin für kommendes Wochenende vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern zu einem Seminar mit dem Titel "Gewässerwart-Plus" eingeladen.
> 
> Auszüge aus dem Einladungsschreiben:
> 
> ...




Bis auf den letzten Satz kann ich das voll unterschreiben


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das kannst du vergessen, so ein kleines Zäunchen interessiert doch diese Nilgänse überhaupt nicht!
> Bei uns wurden auch Schwimminseln, allerdings vom NABU angelegt, hauptsächlich um Kiesbrüter wie Seeschwalbe und diversen Limikolen Brutmöglichkeit zu bieten.
> Diese Schwimminseln wurden dann auch sofort dankend angenommen, von Badegästen!
> Um nun diese vom Aufenthalt auf diesen Schwimminseln abzuhalten, wurden diese dann eingezäunt, weshalb sie für die nestflüchtenden Seeschwalben und Limikolen zur Falle wurden, weil die Jungvögel diese Plattformen nicht mehr verlassen konnten.
> ...


 Tja Jürgen, wie Recht Du doch hast.
Da sind Vogelschützer mit Deutungshohheit die allerdings von ökologischen Zusammenhängen nicht die geringst Ahnung haben am Werk.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. März 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Da sind Vogelschützer mit Deutungshohheit die allerdings von ökologischen Zusammenhängen nicht die geringst Ahnung haben am Werk.



Ja richtig, so siehts aus.
Das Schlimme aber ist, dass solche "Schützer" inzwischen hierzulande maßgeblich die Politik bestimmen und ihre Ideologien erfolgreich unters Volk bringen.
Kann man ja auch hier im Thread schön sehen, wie sehr Einige wohl indoktriniert wurden und schön brav nachplappern, was ihnen solche Ideologen ins Hirn gepflanzt haben!
Es mag ja wie im Beispiel von Rheinaalzander vereinzelt funktionieren, auf lokaler Ebene mit NABU, BUND und wie sie sonst noch so heißen, zusammen zu Arbeiten, die Regel ist es eher nicht.
Als Angelverein sollte man schon genau schauen mit wem man sich da ins Bett legt, weil solche Institutionen am Ende doch nur die Angelei zumindest stark einschränken werden, wenn nicht gleich ganz abschaffen wollen!

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. März 2019)

Die Zaunmaschen müssen so eng sein, dass die Strahlung von 5G, die Trump fordert, nicht durchkommt, denn diese Wellen sollen ja sehr heftig und schnell sein. Die reißen alle noch restlichen Insekten mit, da diese nicht mehr der Schnelligkeit ausweichen können, gnadenlos mit ins Nirvana oder aber die pappen dann auf den Handys bei Empfang. Ich habe mir vorsorglich schon mal ein wasserdichtes Outdoorhandy gekauft ...


----------



## MarkusZ (4. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Da sind Vogelschützer mit Deutungshohheit die allerdings von ökologischen Zusammenhängen nicht die geringst Ahnung haben am Werk.



Angler müssen einen Sachkundenachweis auch über Ökologie und Umweltschutz erbringen. Die meisten Angelvereine haben Natur- und Umweltschutz in der Satzung stehen.  Die Gewässerwarte sind ebenfalls in Fischhege und Gewässerpflege geschult.

Für reine Naturschutzverbände gibt es m.W. keine Qualifikatonsanforderungen.

Für Angler bedeutet Naturschutz  hauptsächlich  Fischhege und Gewässerpflege, mit dem Ziel gut befischbarer Gewässer.
Für ideologisch geprägte Naturschützer steht der Schutz der Natur vor dem Zugriff des Menschen im Mittelpunkt.
Fischbestände werden von denen zum Teil sogar als störend empfunden und sollen ggf. reduziert oder ganz eliminiert werden, siehe z.B. Schweinsberger Moor.

Auf lokaler Ebene kann man aber durchaus auch mal auf vernüftige Leute treffen, mit den man in bestimmten Bereichen konstruktiv zusammenarbeiten kann.

Aber wenn es hart auf hart geht, werden Angler im Vergleich zu den ideolgischen Naturschützern meist den Kürzeren ziehen.

Der Verein von Naturliebhaber hat sich ja scheinbar stark in Punkto Natur- und Umweltschutz positioniert.

Trotzdem hat er Gewässer an die ideologischen Naturschützer verloren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht Angler sind grundsätzlich Naturschützer, sondern die Inhaber der Fischereirechte sind zur Hege verpflichtet, nämlich sogar laut Gesetz genau nicht die Angler. Wenn also alle Angler durch Hege an Gewässern automatisch Naturschützer sind, sind es ja auch alle Fischer, weil ein paar Fischer die Fischereirechte halten und damit zur Hege verpflichtet sind. Also alle!!! Fischer, auch die Schleppnetzfischer auf der Ostsee. Und wenn also EON- Wasserkraft die Fischereirechte an einem Gewässer besitzt, ist EON ein Naturschutzunternehmen? Genau deshalb machen mich manche Aussagen dann nachdenklich. Über Naturschutz die Rechtfertigung zum Angeln suchen- als wenn wir ohne dieses Gesabbel Verbrecher sind. ICH BIN ANGLER, STEHE ÖFFENTLICH DAZU UND GEHE DIESEM GEILEN HOBBY GERNE NACH! Ps. Naturschutz mache ich als Bürger, ohne meine Angelrute. So habe ich gestern zu meinem Entsetzen in einem Hotel einen Einweg-Eierbecher aus Plastik vorgefunden. Für mich unglaublich. Ich habe auf mein Ei verzichtet und die verantwortliche Mitarbeiterin aufgeklärt und meine Gedanken dazu geäußert. Interessant war der Zuspruch anderer Gäste. Natürlich habe ich das der Geschäftsführung auch per Mail mitgeteilt. Bin auf die Antwort gespannt. Ich habe allerdings verschwiegen, dass ich Angler bin, denn das hatte mit meiner Meinung relativ wenig zu tun. Ich hatte kurzfristig überlegt, meine Angelrute aus dem Kofferraum zu holen, um zu zeigen, dass Angler Naturschützer sind, dachte jedoch, dass es wenig hilfreich sei, in der Situation...

Übrigens finde ich die Aussage vom Sachkundenachweis fast schon lächerlich! Meine Tochter ist in der Grundschule und lernt hierüber mehr als Angler bei der Fischereischeinprüfung. In den Naturschutzverbänden sitzen häufig studierte Biologen, ich denke die haben mehr Wissen als der allgemeine Angler oder die meisten Vorstände/ Gewässerwarte in den Angelvereinen. Die Argumentation "Angler sind Naturschützer" wird in meinen Augen immer haarsträubender und wirkt immer mehr konstruiert (was sie ja auch in Wahrheit ist!)!


----------



## MarkusZ (4. März 2019)

> Übrigens finde ich die Aussage vom Sachkundenachweis fast schon lächerlich!



Wußte gar nicht, dss man für die Mitgliedschaft in einem Naturschutzverein ein abgeschlossenes Biologiestudium braucht und dass Biologen nicht als Gewässerwarte zugelassen werden.  

Und wenn EON in der Satzung als Ziel Natur- und Gewässerschutz stehen hätte, wären sie wohl tatsächlich auch ein Naturschutzunternehmen.

Die Hotelleitung mit den Eierbechern  dann scheinbarauf einer anderen Grundschule als deine Tochter oder hat einfach nicht augepasst.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. März 2019)

In einigen Bundesländern gibt es Touristenscheine, Angeln ohne Prüfung etc..
Das Hobby Angeln macht niemanden automatisch zum Naturschützer.


----------



## Nemo (4. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> In einigen Bundesländern gibt es Touristenscheine, Angeln ohne Prüfung etc..
> Das Hobby Angeln macht niemanden automatisch zum Naturschützer.



Nicht automatisch, das stimmt. Aber organisiert in Vereinen, verbunden mit der Pflege natürlicher Gewässer eben schon.


----------



## angler1996 (4. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Nicht automatisch, das stimmt. Aber organisiert in Vereinen, verbunden mit der Pflege natürlicher Gewässer eben schon.



hä, weil ich da wider besseres Wissen, die Ufer frei schneide , Sitzplätze anlege , die Be- und Endwässerung der Gewässer organisiere? Schlamm rausbaggere;
Regenbogenforellen besetze? Also in jeder erdenklichen Form eingreife oder weil ich Müll aufhebe ( das ist dann bestenfalls ne Art Ersatzpflanzung wie beim Straßenbau) und hat was von nem FeigenblattM;-)))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wußte gar nicht, dss man für die Mitgliedschaft in einem Naturschutzverein ein abgeschlossenes Biologiestudium braucht und dass Biologen nicht als Gewässerwarte zugelassen werden.


 Das habe ich nicht im Ansatz geschrieben, aber diese Art der Interpretation deckt sich ja häufig auch mit der Aussage "Angler sind Naturschützer"- einfach konstruiert, um eine Rechtfertigung für das Angeln zu haben. Mir reicht das Landesfischereigesetz dafür. 

Und wo wir gerade beim Landesfischereigesetz sind:



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Und wenn EON in der Satzung als Ziel Natur- und Gewässerschutz stehen hätte, wären sie wohl tatsächlich auch ein Naturschutzunternehmen.


 Auch das ist falsch, denn Du schreibst doch



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Angler müssen einen Sachkundenachweis auch über Ökologie und Umweltschutz erbringen.(...) Die Gewässerwarte sind ebenfalls in Fischhege und Gewässerpflege geschult.(...)Für Angler bedeutet Naturschutz  hauptsächlich  Fischhege und Gewässerpflege, mit dem Ziel gut befischbarer Gewässer.


 als Argument für "Angler sind Naturschützer". Die Hege der Gewässer hat NULL mit der Satzung zu tun, denn die Hege schreibt das LFischG vor. So in SH im §3 (1) im LFischG Zitat "Die Fischereiberechtigten haben die Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen, heimischen und gesunden Fischbestand aufzubauen und zu erhalten sowie die Gewässerfauna und -flora in und am Gewässer zu schonen und zu schützen (Hege)." Da steht nichts von einer Satzung oder Angelverein etc. Somit betrifft es auch EON im Falle einer Fischereiberechtigung. In bekannten Fällen hat EON dann die FIschereirechte verpachtet, um diese Pflicht zu umgehen. Aber es gibt wohl ein Gewässer, wo EON sogar noch die Fischereirechte hält. Muss ich mal googeln... Also auch hier alles mal wieder konstruiert. Übrigens geht daraus hervor, dass der einzelne ANgler nicht einmal befugt ist, die Hege zu betreiben. 




MarkusZ schrieb:


> Die Hotelleitung mit den Eierbechern  dann scheinbarauf einer anderen Grundschule als deine Tochter oder hat einfach nicht augepasst.


 Oder die waren vor 20 Jahren auf der Grundschule, wo das Thema halt noch nichts so präsent war.



Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> In einigen Bundesländern gibt es Touristenscheine, Angeln ohne Prüfung etc..
> Das Hobby Angeln macht niemanden automatisch zum Naturschützer.


 Die Zahlen zumindest hier in SH die Fischereiabgabe und unterstützen die ganzen Naturschutzmaßnahmen der Verbände und Vereine und sind somit auch Naturschützer, denn das scheint als Argument ausreichend zu sein.



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Nicht automatisch, das stimmt. Aber organisiert in Vereinen, verbunden mit der Pflege natürlicher Gewässer eben schon.


 Echt? Wenn ich in einem Verein ohne eigene Gewässer bin (zum Beispiel Kanalfreunde Brunsbüttel) bin ich automatisch Naturschützer? Oder wenn ich in einem Verein bin und meinen Beitrag zahlen, mich jedoch an Arbeitsdiensten nicht beteilige? Ich kann mich also über Kohle zum Naturschützer qualifizieren? Geil, dann bin ich als Stromverbraucher in Deutschland auch Naturschützer, denn bis 1994 habe ich den Kohlepfennig bezahlt und seitdem subventioniere ich das durch meine Steuern. Ich bin Naturschützer, weil ich Strom aus Kohlekraft nutze und sogar durch ein Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgericht bestätigt. Dann sind Stromverbraucher die größte Naturschutzgruppe in Deutschland, echt geil!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. März 2019)

Zitat:"Die Zahlen zumindest hier in SH die Fischereiabgabe und unterstützen die ganzen Naturschutzmaßnahmen der Verbände und Vereine und sind somit auch Naturschützer, denn das scheint als Argument ausreichend zu sein."

Jeder Autofahrer zahlt die Ökosteuer. Somit alle Naturschützer!  
Selbst als Stromkunde...EEG Umlage etc.
(Ach Mist, den hasst Du mir jetzt vorweggenommen)

Deutschland besteht nur aus Naturschützern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. März 2019)

Ich freue mich ja immer, wenn mich jemand versteht


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Das Hobby Angeln macht niemanden automatisch zum Naturschützer.



Das sehe ich genauso. Ebensowenig die Mitgliedschaft beim NABU oder eine Unterschrift beim Volksbegehren "Rettet die Bienen".

Naturschutz zeigt sich, wenn vor Ort was gemacht wird.

Naturschutz wird auch unterschiedlich ausgelegt.

Für die einen ist, im Hochsommer das Wasser abzulassen, damit die lästigen Fische verrecken, für andere ist es Laichhilfen einzubringen, für andere eine Beschwerde bei der Hotelleitung.

Für mich ist wichtig, dass meine Interessenvertreter möglichst viel für meine Interessen tun.

Meine Hauptinteressen sind Gewässer, die ich befischen darf und kann, mit nen ordentlichen Fischbestand, wenn möglich auch nachhaltig und mit akzeptablem Angeldruck.

Wenn die sich zu diesem Zweck den Begriff "Naturschutz" in die Satzung schreiben um damit bessere Chancen bei Pachtverhandlungen zu haben oder in bestimmten Gremien mitarbeiten zu können, soll mir das recht sein.

Deshalb finde ich es eben gut, dass der LFV Bayern sich so diplomatisch positioniert hat, dass er jetzt am Runden Tisch beteiligt ist und hoffentlich auch was im Sinne der Angler einbringen kann.

Wichtig ist mir, dass man vor lauter Naturschutz nicht vergisst, dass Angler hauptsächlich angeln wollen, während die meisten Naturschutzverbände Naturnutzer eher aus der Natur aussperren wollen.



> Die Hege der Gewässer hat NULL mit der Satzung zu tun, denn die Hege schreibt das LFischG vor.



Allein durch den Erwerb von Fischereirechten erhält man aber keinen Status als Naturschützer oder die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit.
Mit ner entsprechenden Satzung aber schon.

Und ob jetzt ausgebildete Gewässerwarte, studierte Biologen oder Grundschullehrerinnen mehr Ahnung von Fischhege und Gewässerpflege haben, dürfte an der individuellen Person hängen.

Ne gewisse Tendenz könnte ich mir aber schon vorstellen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Allein durch den Erwerb von Fischereirechten erhält man aber keinen Status als Naturschützer oder die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit.
> Mit ner entsprechenden Satzung aber schon.


 Du erschütterst gerade den Glauben der Menschheit in die naturschützenden Angler- wir schreiben uns den Naturschutz nur aus steuerlichen Gründen in die Satzung und um bessere Argumente bei den Pachtverhandlungen zu haben? Der Naturschutz ist also nur vorgeschoben? Hmmm....Das unterstreicht ja quasi meine Aussage, dass Angler keine Naturschützer sind. Wir wollen nämlich einfach nur angeln...

Als ich Freitag morgen ins Auto gestiegen bin, lag bei mir auf der Auffahrt eine McDonalds Tüte. Ich habe die Autotür geöffnet und die Tüte eingesammelt- sind Autofahrer Naturschützer?

Ich habe Respekt vor der Natur und schütze diese sogar, aber nicht als Angler, sondern als Mensch und Bürger dieses Landes und verantwortungsbewusster Familienvater. Wenn ich Müll am Gewässer mitnehme, dann mache ich das, weil ich es als meine Pflicht als Mensch ansehe, nicht weil ich Angler bin. Das mache ich, egal ob ich eine Angelrute dabei habe oder mit der Familie am Strand spazierengehe. Ich gebe ja zu, dass ich an Orte als Angler komme und Müll wegräume, wo ich ohne Angelrute nicht hinkommen würde. Würde ich aber nicht angeln und in dieser Zeit nur Müll wegräumen, wäre ich als Nichtangler ein viel effektiverer Naturschützer. Ich kann mir also die Nummer so konstruieren, wie ich möchte!


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Das unterstreicht ja quasi meine Aussage, *dass Angler keine Naturschützer sind*.



Tut es sicher nicht. Natürlich gibt es Angler, die auch Naturschützer sind. Das kann man eigentlich nicht leugnen.

Kommt natürlich drauf an, was man unter dem Begriff versteht oder ob man das auf ne rechtliche Definition bezieht.

Allerdings halte ich solche Pauschalurteile jetzt nicht unbedingt für Imagefördernd. Manche könnten das sogar als persönliche Beleidigung auffassen.

Du schreibst ja selber ständig, dass man Angler und Angelvereine/Verbände nicht in einen Topf werfen kann. Und als einzelne Person kann man sich nicht ins Vereinsregister eintragen lassen.



> sind Autofahrer Naturschützer



Natürlich gibt es auch Autofahrer, die Naturschützer sind, oder glaubst du wirklich, dass dem NABU der Naturschutzstatus aberkannt wird, nur weil seine Vertreter mit dem Auto zum Runden Tisch fahren?

Wird man durch Autofahren automatisch zum anerkannten Naturschützer?  Eher genausowenig wie durch den Erwerb eines Angelscheins.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. März 2019)

Statt mit der Liebsten den Sonnenuntergang am Strand zu geniessen, hebst Du den Müll anderer Leute auf?


----------



## Nemo (4. März 2019)

Ich


_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Nicht automatisch, das stimmt. Aber organisiert in Vereinen, verbunden mit der Pflege natürlicher Gewässer eben schon.





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Echt? Wenn ich in einem Verein ohne eigene Gewässer bin (zum Beispiel Kanalfreunde Brunsbüttel) bin ich automatisch Naturschützer? Oder wenn ich in einem Verein bin und meinen Beitrag zahlen, mich jedoch an Arbeitsdiensten nicht beteilige? Ich kann mich also über Kohle zum Naturschützer qualifizieren?



Ja, ganz genau das meinte ich

Quatsch, aber ich bin jetzt echt zu faul, das auszuführen. Die des eigenständigen Denkens mächtig sind, verstehen meine Aussage vielleicht, die anderen können weiter schwarzweiß und janein spielen.


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2019)

Hallo,



> *wir* schreiben uns den Naturschutz nur aus steuerlichen Gründen in die Satzung und um bessere Argumente bei den Pachtverhandlungen zu haben?



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, denn dazu kenne ich *euch* zu wenig.

Wenn es um die Anerkennung als Naturschutzvereinigung oder der Gemeinnützigkeit geht, vermute ich mal, dass die meisten Angelvereine  das aus den gleichen Gründen wie die Naturschutzvereine tun.

Steuervorteile, Mitspracherecht, Image, Verhandlungsvorteile, und ggf. sogar Verbandsklagerecht.

Wobei die Steuervorteile durch Gemeinnützigkeit für die Naturschutzvereine weit wichtiger sein dürften, da sie vermutlich drastisch höhere Einnahmen aus Spenden, Bußgeldern etc. erzielen und davon dann ggf. auch mehr als Aufwandsentschädigung an ihre Ehrenamtler ausschütten können als ohne den Status.

Für mich ist weniger wichtig was in der Satzung steht, mehr was praktisch gemacht wird.

Wenn mir der NABU ein Gewässer zum Angeln zur Verfügung stellen würde, wo ich in Ruhe auf meine Lieblingsfische angeln könnte, würde ich auch dort eintreten.

Das wäre aber meiner Erfahrung nach extrem unwahrscheinlich. Gewässer in NABU-Hand sind für Angler i.d.R. off limits.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Quatsch, aber ich bin jetzt echt zu faul, das auszuführen. Die des eigenständigen Denkens mächtig sind, verstehen meine Aussage vielleicht, die anderen können weiter schwarzweiß und janein spielen.



Ach man, ich habe gehofft, dass Du mir das endlich mal beantwortest. Seit Jahren warte ich auf diese Erklärung, aber die Leute sind zu faul oder das ist albern, die vergessen ihr Passwort oder der Computer geht kaputt. Eine Antwort darauf habe ich noch nie erhalten. Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nie auf, dass mir eines Tages jemand das mal nachvollziehbar erkärt, warum Angler pauschal Naturschützer sind und ohne "Wenn und Aber".

Geil finde ich dann in dem Zusammenhang den Satz des DAFV aus einer aktuellen Pressemeldung "Organisierte Angler bedienen schon immer wichtige Aspekte der sogenannten „Umweltbildung“. Hier wird also getrennt zwischen organisierten Anglern und nichtorganisierten Anglern. Gerade in dem Punkt empfinde ich das als eine Frechheit, da diverse Maßnahmen auch über die Fischereiabgabe und somit von allen Anglern getragen werden. Das wird immer wieder schön verschwiegen- und dann fragt man mich immer wieder, warum ich die Haßkappe aufsetze. Kohle abkassieren, sich selber loben und einen Teil der Zahler der FIschereiabgabe von den Gewässern aussperren. Ich hoffe auf das VG Schleswig, damit das ein Ende hat und alle Angler gleichermaßen von der Fischereiabgabe partizipieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht beurteilen, denn dazu kenne ich *euch* zu wenig.


 Mit "WIr" meine ich natürlich uns Angler. Unser Verein ist nicht gemeinnützig. Wir sind ja eine Vertretung für Angler... Aber ich sollte mal beim zuständigen Finanzamt nachfragen. Denn eigentlich müssten wir ja die Gemeinnützigkeit problemlos erhalten, da ja alle Angler Naturschützer sind. Aber das scheint bei den Finanzämtern noch nicht angekommen zu sein...


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Mit "WIr" meine ich natürlich uns Angler. Unser Verein ist nicht gemeinnützig



Ich dachte man soll Angler und Vereine/Verbände nicht durcheinander schmeißen?

Natürlich kann man einen Angelverein auch ohne Gemeinnützigkeit führen. Wesentlich leichter wahrscheinlich als einen Naturschutzverein.



> Aber ich sollte mal beim zuständigen Finanzamt nachfragen



Wenn ihr euch von der Gemeinnützigkeit Vorteile versprecht, warum nicht?

Kannst ja vorher mal in §52 AO nachschauen, ob ihr euch da wiederfindet.



> da ja alle Angler Naturschützer sind



Ich denke ein Zitat von fisherbandit wird da nicht ausreichen.

Wird man auch schwerlich jemand anders finden, der das behauptet. Außer vielleicht für Geld?


----------



## Nemo (4. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ach man, ich habe gehofft, dass Du mir das endlich mal beantwortest. Seit Jahren warte ich auf diese Erklärung, aber die Leute sind zu faul oder das ist albern, die vergessen ihr Passwort oder der Computer geht kaputt. Eine Antwort darauf habe ich noch nie erhalten. Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nie auf, dass mir eines Tages jemand das mal nachvollziehbar erkärt, warum Angler pauschal Naturschützer sind und ohne "Wenn und Aber".



Es ist deshalb so anstrengend zu erklären, weil ich genau das NICHT gesagt habe. Ja, hätte ich näher ausführen können oder sollen, unter welchen Bedingungen meiner Meinung nach Angler tatsächlich auch Naturschützer sind. Aber das macht mit meinen Wurstfingern auf dem alten iphone wenig Spaß.
Also noch mal langsam zum Mitschreiben: Nein, Angler sind NICHT pauschal Naturschützer und nein, Angler sind auch NICHT pauschal KEINE Naturschützer. Hoffe, alle Klarheiten sind beseitigt


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nie auf, dass mir eines Tages jemand das mal nachvollziehbar erkärt, warum Angler pauschal Naturschützer sind und ohne "Wenn und Aber".



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Wird natürlich schwierig sein, so jemand zu finden. Dazu müsstest du erstmal jemand finden, der so etwas behauptet. 

Aber da dein Angelverein auch ohne Gemeinnützigkeit gut klarkommt, könnt ihr es ja verschmerzen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Du erschütterst gerade den Glauben der Menschheit in die naturschützenden Angler- wir schreiben uns den Naturschutz nur aus steuerlichen Gründen in die Satzung und um bessere Argumente bei den Pachtverhandlungen zu haben? Der Naturschutz ist also nur vorgeschoben? Hmmm....Das unterstreicht ja quasi meine Aussage, dass Angler keine Naturschützer sind. Wir wollen nämlich einfach nur angeln...



Fakt ist, dass Angelvereine, die nicht als Naturschutzverein anerkannt sind, in vielen Bundesländern nicht als gemeinnützig anerkannt werden. Fakt ist auch, dass in zunehmendem Umfang Gewässer bevorzugt an Vereine verpachtet werden, die dem Naturschutz nahe stehen (zumindest hier in Bayern ist das aktuell ein großes Thema). 

Natürlich wird es Vereine und ggf. auch Verbände geben, die aus diesen Gründen ihre Verbindung zum Naturschutz nur vorschieben, ich denke aber nicht, dass diese Vereine/Verbände auch nur annähernd die Mehrheit abbilden.  Allein die gegebene Situation, dies nötig zu haben, ist aber kennzeichnend für den gesellschaftlichen Trend. Wer auf die Entwicklung von Gewässern Einfluss nehmen will, kann dies nur über den Hebel Naturschutz. Weder in der Rolle als Anglervertreter noch in der Rolle als Binnenfischer wird man von der Politik wahrgenommen. Hat man BUND oder NABU im Schlepptau, werden alle Kommunalpolitiker nervös. Ich finde das nicht gut, es beschreibt aber die Realität. Das Ganze wird bei sich abzeichnenden Schwarz/Grün-Konstellationen auf Landes- und Bundesebene absehbar nicht besser.

Der Jäger "versteckt" sich hinter dem Schutz der Land- und Forstwirtschaft, der Angler hinter dem Naturschutz, denn beide Gruppen haben sonst keinen Hebel, ihr Hobby in Deutschland zu rechtfertigen. In anderen Ländern sieht das völlig anders aus. Aber wir sprechen nun mal von Deutschland.


----------



## fishhawk (4. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Allein die gegebene Situation, dies nötig zu haben, ist aber kennzeichnend für den gesellschaftlichen Trend.



Bei Verhandlungen,  vor allem mit der öffentlichen Hand, kann es ungemein vorteilhaft sein, wenn man als gemeinnützig anerkannt ist,  Naturschutz in der Satzung stehen hat und auch die Gewässer entsprechend pflegt. Das kann u.a.  den Ausschlag gegen höher bietende Privatleute geben.

Als Angler ist mir wichtig, dass ich die Möglichkeit habe, attraktive Gewässer zu befischen.

Als Mitglied in Angelvereinen liegt es in meinem Interesse, dass die Gewässer gut bewirtschaftet werden und die Angelmöglichkeiten erhalten bleiben. Dazu bringe ich dann auch gerne Geld und Arbeitskraft mit ein.

Ist mir relativ egal was andere darüber denken.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (4. März 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

ich gehe davon aus, dass der LFV Bayern zwar gerne die  beschriebenen Effekte der Gemeinnützigkeit und die Stellung als anerkannter Naturschutzverband mitnimmt. Es ist aber nicht der eigentliche Grund. Vielmehr sieht er Natur-und insbesondere Gewässerschutz unmittelbar als einen essentiellen Teil dessen an was "Angeln" - oder "Fischen" wie wir hier in Bayern sagen - bedeutet und begründet. Darum auch das Motto des LFV Bayern: "Gewässerschutz aus Leidenschaft".
Das ist aber hier eigentlich off Topic.

Was konkret das Volksbegehren zum Artenschutz angeht, gibt es jetzt ein Positionspapier des LFV Bayern:

https://lfvbayern.de/schuetzen/artenschutz-in-bayern-2492.html

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (5. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Was konkret das Volksbegehren zum Artenschutz angeht, gibt es jetzt ein Positionspapier des LFV Bayern



Ich finde es gut, dass der LFV am Runden Tisch beteiligt ist. Ist doch besser mitzuwirken, als außen vor zu bleiben und zum Schluss über das Ergebnis zu meckern.

Was dann letztendlich im Landtagsvorschlag umgesetzt wird und für welchen Vorschlag sich das Volk entscheidet bleibt abzuwarten. 



> "Gewässerschutz aus Leidenschaft"



könnte man auch betreiben ohne als gemeinnützig oder als Naturschutzverband anerkannt zu sein.

Ich bin auch nicht wegen der Gemeinnützigkeit oder des Naturschutzstatus jahrelang im Januar im eiskalten Wasser gestanden um die Brutboxen mit den Forelleneiern möglichst günstig zu platzieren usw. usw. .

Aber wenn man durch sein Handeln eh schon für Gemeinnützigkeit und/oder Naturschutzstatus qualifiziert ist, finde ich es schon legitim, sich anerkennen zu lassen um auch die Vorteile zu genießen.  Tun andere Vereine/Verbände ja auch.

Wenn bestimmte Angelvereine das nicht wollen, ist das aber auch legitim.

Dass durch den Status die Interessen der dort organisierten Angler geschmälert werden, kann ich jedenfalls nicht erkennen.

Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen wirbt ja auf seiner Website auch damit, der größte anerkannte Naturschutzverband in Niedersachsen zu sein, hat aber gleichzeitig das Ziel Angelrechte auch in Schutzgebieten zu sichern und weitere Einschränkungen für Angler zu verhindern.

Geht also scheinbar beides gleichzeitig.


----------



## torstenhtr (5. März 2019)

Gemeinnützigkeit und anerkannte Naturschutzvereinigung sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.

Die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit kann laut BMF Schreiben unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Landschaftspflege und Naturschutz erfolgen, aber auch wenn man denn Sport durchführt auch unter diesem Aspekt. 

Wenn man anerkannte Naturschutzvereinigung ist, erhält man besondere Klagerechte nach UmwRG [1]. 
Der Haken:
"[..] Darüber hinaus ist entscheidend, dass die Vereinigung die Ziele des Umweltschutzes vorwiegend fördert. „Vorwiegend“ bedeutet, dass die in der Satzung genannten *Ziele des Umweltschutzes der prägende Zweck oder der Hauptzweck* der Vereinigung sein müssen.[..]"

Da Angeln jedoch Natur*nutzung* ist kann das Hobby nicht mehr vordergründig vertreten werden, man schafft sich selbst ab. 

Eine Anglervertretung ohne solche Restriktionen wäre meiner Meinung nach wesentlich schlagkräftiger.

--

[1] https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/dokument/vom-bund-anerkannte-umwelt-naturschutzvereinigungen-0


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. März 2019)

Nutzung und Schutz schließen sich nicht aus, es gibt sogar Situationen,in denen für eine Nutzung Geld bezahlt wird. Da gibt es keinen zwingenden Zusammenhang. So ist auch Umweltbildung ein Aspekt, der sicher die Gemeinnützigkeit rechtfertigt und den vereinen bei einer besseren Hege hilft, wenn mehr als nur der Gewässerwart den Saprobienindex ihre Gewässer kennen und zu bewerten wissen.


----------



## torstenhtr (5. März 2019)

Nun, das ist aber Gewässerbewirtschaftung und hat mit dem Hobby Angeln erst einmal nichts zu tun.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. März 2019)

Danke Torsten! 

In der Stellungnahme des LFV Bayern kommt das Wort "Angeln" auf all den Seiten übrigens nicht einmal vor...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. März 2019)

Hallo miteinander



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit kann laut BMF Schreiben unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Landschaftspflege und Naturschutz erfolgen, aber auch wenn man denn Sport durchführt auch unter diesem Aspekt.
> 
> .........
> "[..] Darüber hinaus ist entscheidend, dass die Vereinigung die Ziele des Umweltschutzes vorwiegend fördert. „Vorwiegend“ bedeutet, dass die in der Satzung genannten *Ziele des Umweltschutzes der prägende Zweck oder der Hauptzweck* der Vereinigung sein müssen.[..]"
> ...



Hier liegt zumindest für den Bereich des LFV Bayern ein Missverständnis vor. Angeln - bzw fischen wie wir hier sagen - bedeutet "schützen und nützen". Der LFV Bayern hat sich immer schon auch als Naturschutzverband verstanden - lange bevor es rechtlich möglich wurde als solcher Verband anerkannt zu werden. Es ist einfach das Selbstverständnis des Verbandes und der Angler hier. Das ist die hier gelebte Angelkultur.

Dass das in anderen Teilen Deutschlands anders aussehen kann, davon gehe ich aus. Dort herrscht eine andere Angelkultur - vielleicht auch gar keine Angelkultur: Einfach nur Hobby.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. März 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist in weiten Bereichen sicher auch in den anderen Regionen nicht wirklich anders.

Es war für jeden Angelverein, der ein Gewässer bewirtschaftet unverzichtbar sich auch mit den Gegebenheiten auseinander zusetzen . Dazu gehörten neben den topographischen Gegebenheiten des Gewässers auch immer die Wasser Chemie und eine Betrachtung der Flor6a und Fauna. 

Natürlich ist es nicht das tägliche Geschäft eines jeden Anglerschaft,  aber es liegt im eigenen Interesse der Angelvereine diese Faktoren zu kennen.

Wer das als Gewässerbewirtschaftung abtut kann mir mal erklären, wer diese auch im Sinne der Angler tun soll, wenn nicht der Angler selbst. Doch nicht etwa die bösen Schützer, von denen man sich geradezu zwanghaft distanzieren will?

Was es uns bringen soll,  die Anglerschaft auf den Konsum des Erlebnis Angelns zu reduzieren bleibt mir verschlossen, aber dies eine Fraktion gab es schon immer und das ist auch okay.  Aber mir wäre es zu wenig mich gleichzusetzen mit dem Kunden eines put and take Gewässers.


----------



## smithie (6. März 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Es ist einfach das Selbstverständnis des Verbandes und der Angler hier.


Erstes (Verbandsselbstverständnis) ja, ziemlich sicher.
Zweiteres (Anglerselbstverständnis): da bin ich mir nicht so sicher - woher nimmst Du diese Erkenntnis?


----------



## fishhawk (6. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Da Angeln jedoch Natur*nutzung* ist kann das Hobby nicht mehr vordergründig vertreten werden, man schafft sich selbst ab.
> Eine Anglervertretung ohne solche Restriktionen wäre meiner Meinung nach wesentlich schlagkräftiger.



Da gibt es halt unterschiedliche Meinungen zu.

Ich habe jetzt z.B. nicht den Eindruck, dass der AVN das Angeln abschaffen will.

Wenn mir jemand entsprechende Gegenbeispiele liefert, lasse ich mich ggf. überzeugen.

Wer die bayerischen Angler am Runden Tisch vertreten soll, ist aber scheinbar von der Politik schon entschieden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (6. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist in weiten Bereichen sicher auch in den anderen Regionen nicht wirklich anders.
> 
> Es war für jeden Angelverein, der ein Gewässer bewirtschaftet unverzichtbar sich auch mit den Gegebenheiten auseinander zusetzen . Dazu gehörten neben den topographischen Gegebenheiten des Gewässers auch immer die Wasser Chemie und eine Betrachtung der Flor6a und Fauna.
> 
> ...




Als Angler ist es nicht die Aufgabe fremde Gewässer zu Hegen, Pflegen und die Wasserqualität zu bestimmen.
Und was haben Meeresangler mit Naturschutz, Hege und Pflege der Fauna etc. zu tun?
Was haben Touristenangler damit zu tun?
Was haben nichtorganisierte Angler damit zu tun?

Das Angler nicht auch Bewirtschafter sein können schliesst keiner aus.
Auch das Angler Interesse an "Schutz" ihrer nutzbaren Gewässer haben, schliesst keiner aus.
Aber Hege und Pflege von Gewässern ist nicht ausschliesslich Aufgabe der Angler sondern eines jeden Bewirtschafters.


Angler an Pay Teichen. Naturschützer oder Angler? 

Man sollte mal etwas Differenzieren.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Nun, das ist aber Gewässerbewirtschaftung und hat mit dem Hobby Angeln erst einmal nichts zu tun.


Das verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Die meisten Gewässerbewirtschafter sind Angelvereine oder angelnde Privatpersonen. Auf die Schnelle fallen mir in meiner Region nur wenige Ausnahmen ein, Betreiber von Wasserkraftanlagen, eine Bachpatenschaft, höchstens ein kleiner Bruchteil der Gewässer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Und was haben Meeresangler mit Naturschutz, Hege und Pflege der Fauna etc. zu tun?
> Man sollte mal etwas Differenzieren.



Du bist ja hier aufgetaucht, wie ein Phönix aus der Asche, ich frage mich immer unter welchem Nick du hier früher zu gegen warst.

Aber btt. was Meeresangler mit dem Naturschutz zu tun haben siehst du hier am Salzhaff mit dem Gülleunfall am Hellbach und dem zweiten Vorfall vor einigen Tagen. Ich kenne sicher  mehr als Hundert Angler, die sich in der Sache engagieren, informieren und die sich persönlich betroffen fühlen. 

Hier werden aber durch die Anglerschaft auch oft Einsätze an Ostsee und Boddenküste gemacht, von organisierten Anglergrupen, wie auch von Facebookgruppen.

Es ist zwar gute alte Anglerboardschule, aber das macht es nicht schlauer. Wer sich selbst von der Position zurückzieht, sich auch für die Gewässer verantwortlich zu fühlen, braucht ich nicht wundern, wenn andere diese Lücke gerne füllen, die dann mit Angeln und den Bedürfnissen der Angler viel weniger am Hut haben, oder gar das Angeln aus ihrem Interesse heraus gar nicht sehen möchten.


----------



## fishhawk (6. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Und was haben Meeresangler mit Naturschutz, Hege und Pflege der Fauna etc. zu tun?



Hat zwar nichts mit Bayern zu tun, aber wenn man mal Anglerdemo zitieren darf, vielleicht doch mehr als mancher denkt:

https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/posts/1830980776912368

vorletzter Absatz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (6. März 2019)

cancel


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2019)

Manche gehen nie an die Küste, angeln nicht auf Aal oder sind auch nicht vom Kormoran betroffen.
Es gibt eine Menge Angler, die mit anderen Anglern fast nichts zu tun haben.
Sprechen wir trotzdem füreinander, oder jeder für sich?


----------



## MarkusZ (6. März 2019)

> Sprechen wir trotzdem füreinander, oder jeder für sich?



Wer soll das bestimmen wer für wen spricht? Ist hier aber auch nicht relevant.

Die Frage ist: Wer vertritt die Anglerinteressen beim Runden Tisch in Bayern?   

Der LFV Bayern ist wahrscheinlich nicht als Interessenvertreter einer Hobbygruppe dabei.

Vermutlich wurde er eingeladen, weil der Großteil der Fischereirechtsinhaber dort organisiert ist und deren Interessen auch bei  den Verhandlungen tangiert werden.

Deshalb wird Herr Göttle bei den Gesprächen wohl auch keine Sprüche wie :  "Angler wollen nur angeln, mit Naturschutz haben die nichts am Hut" ablassen.
Das wäre in dieser Runde wahrscheinlich kontraproduktiv.

Bleibt zu hoffe, dass er trotzdem auch für die Angler was positives erreichen kann.

Das innerhalb der Anglerschaft in Punkto Naturschutz ganz unterschiedliche Meinungen herrschen, ist kein Geheimnis.

Muss man ja nur die  konträren Aussagen von Anglerdemo und fisherbandit ansehen.


----------



## gründler (6. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Leute vom AVN sind alles Leidenschaftliche Angler und gehen regelm. Angeln (auch mehrmals die Woche).Wir schreiben uns Privat was wo beisst usw usw.

Die meisten andere Vorstände haben mit Angeln nicht mehr viel am Hut ausser auf Papier.

Das ist der Unterschied.......


lg


----------



## fishhawk (6. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Die Leute vom AVN sind alles Leidenschaftliche Angler und gehen regelm. Angeln



Sieht für mich auch nicht so aus, als ob dem AVN der Status als Niedersachsens größter anerkannter Naturschutzverband die Schlagkraft geraubt hätte.



> Die meisten andere Vorstände haben mit Angeln nicht mehr viel am Hut ausser auf Papier.



Wäre mir egal, wenn sie trotzdem entsprechende Erfolge erzielen würden.

Mal sehen was der LFV Bayern am Runden Tisch erreichen wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Dritte der das in diesem Zusammenhang rausgekramt hat- aber gerne wiederhole ich das auch noch zehnmal, bis es der letzte verstanden hat. Es geht um folgenden Satz aus 2018: "Angeln stellt schon immer eine besonders naturverträgliche Nutzungsform der Natur dar. Wir Angler sind Naturschützer und gehen sorgsam mit den Gewässern und Fischen um. Wir schützen und pflegen Gewässer, führen Besatzmaßnahmen durch und lehren Kindern und Jugendlichen den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur, um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen." ICH BIN NICHT ALLEINE ANGLERDEMO UND MEINE PRIVATE MEINUNG MUSS NICHT DIE MEINUNG DES TEMAS DER ANGLERDEMO SEIN. Aber ich kann alle beruhigen- das Team konnte zwischenzeitlich meiner Argumentation (insbesondere zur Hege/ Zulässigkeit nach LFischG SH) folgen und dieser Absatz ist aus den neuen Flyern rausgestrichen und durch einen neuen Absatz ersetzt (u.a. die roten Passagen wurden gestrichen). Das Team der Anglerdemo ist halt lernfähig und kann einer guten und klaren Argumentation durchaus folgen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2019)

Doppelmoral ist entlarvend.
Es gibt das Sprichwort:
'Vornerum einem die Hand geben, hintenrum diesen ein Arschloch nennen."
Dieses Sprichwort ist Handlungsweise, öfters als man denkt.
Die Folgen sind: Zuerst ist der Akteur sein kleiner Held, weil man ihm von angerufener Stelle zustimmt und dann wird aus dem kleinen Held der unverständnisvolle, weil sich herausstellt, dass zugesagt geglaubtes von gedacht gewonnenen Personen nicht umgesetzt wird.
Die Frage ist nun:
Liegt es am anderen oder nicht doch an einem selbst.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. März 2019)

Ja Toni....


----------



## Grünknochen (7. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der Dritte der das in diesem Zusammenhang rausgekramt hat- aber gerne wiederhole ich das auch noch zehnmal, bis es der letzte verstanden hat. Es geht um folgenden Satz aus 2018: "Angeln stellt schon immer eine besonders naturverträgliche Nutzungsform der Natur dar. Wir Angler sind Naturschützer und gehen sorgsam mit den Gewässern und Fischen um. Wir schützen und pflegen Gewässer, führen Besatzmaßnahmen durch und lehren Kindern und Jugendlichen den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur, um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen." ICH BIN NICHT ALLEINE ANGLERDEMO UND MEINE PRIVATE MEINUNG MUSS NICHT DIE MEINUNG DES TEMAS DER ANGLERDEMO SEIN. Aber ich kann alle beruhigen- das Team konnte zwischenzeitlich meiner Argumentation (insbesondere zur Hege/ Zulässigkeit nach LFischG SH) folgen und dieser Absatz ist aus den neuen Flyern rausgestrichen und durch einen neuen Absatz ersetzt (u.a. die roten Passagen wurden gestrichen). Das Team der Anglerdemo ist halt lernfähig und kann einer guten und klaren Argumentation durchaus folgen...



Das kann das so sehen, muss es aber nicht. Derjenige Angler, der Naturschutz und Naturnutzung als zusammengehörig ansieht, hat definitiv ebenso eine gute und klare Argumentation. Übrigens ist der Hinweis auf den Konstrukt in den Landesfischereigesetzen relativ aussagelos, da es dort lediglich um Verantwortungsverteilung innerhalb der einzelnen Akteure geht. Das Angeln selbst ist unzweifelhaft naturschutzfachlich geprägt. Damit geht es lediglich darum, ob man eine Gesamtsicht auf die Dinge hat, oder lediglich segmentär formalistisch argumentiert.
Entscheidender scheint mir deshalb zu sein, mit welchen Schwerpunkten man auftritt. Aus meiner Sicht richtig macht dies der AVN.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Derjenige Angler, der Naturschutz und Naturnutzung als zusammengehörig ansieht, hat definitiv ebenso eine gute und klare Argumentation.



Das habe ich nie in Frage gestellt! Ich wehre mich lediglich gegen die Pauschalisierung "Angler sind Naturschützer". Ein Motorbootfahrer ist auch Naturnutzer und kann Müll aus dem Wasser sammeln, jedoch habe ich vom DMYV e.V. noch nie die Aussage "Motorbootfahrer sind Naturschützer" gehört. Ich schliesse nicht aus, dass es unter uns Anglern Naturschützer gibt, denn ich zähle mich dazu. Was aber nicht an meinem Hobby "Angeln" liegt, sondern an meiner grundsätzlichen Einstellung und Verantwortung.



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Übrigens ist der Hinweis auf den Konstrukt in den Landesfischereigesetzen relativ aussagelos, da es dort lediglich um Verantwortungsverteilung innerhalb der einzelnen Akteure geht.


 Genau, was den einzelnen Angler bezüglich der Hege von Gewässern erst einmal ausschließt. Er darf als Erfüllungsgehilfe der Fischereiberechtigten dienen.



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Das Angeln selbst ist unzweifelhaft naturschutzfachlich geprägt.


 Das Angeln selbst? Das erkläre mir mal, gerne am Beispiel Forellensee, Kanal oder Brandungsangeln.



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht richtig macht dies der AVN.


 Ich stimme Dir uneingeschränkt zu! Ein Vorbild für die Arbeit von einem Verband für Angler. Hier werden die Schwerpunkte in der Arbeit deutlich erkennbar. Es zeigt, dass man sich der satzungsgemäßen Aufgaben bewusst ist, nämlich Naturschutz und Angeln. Und schon gibt es von mir auch keine Kritik an Naturschutzgedöns, denn dort wird auch für Angler gearbeitet und in meinen Augen sind die Ergebnisse in erster Linie pro Angler. Für mich also eine richtige Verteilung der Prioritäten. Würden nur alle Verbände so arbeiten...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (7. März 2019)

.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (7. März 2019)

Danke Bastido...

Natursport ist ja nicht gegen Naturschutz.
Angler sind Natursportler und somit ist der Naturschutz auch ein Anliegen von uns, aber nur im Sinne von Angeln/ Fischerei.

 Natursportler (Angler) sind meiner Meinung nach in erster Linie Naturnutzer und nicht Schützer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (7. März 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (7. März 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ich mache es mal konkret, Du fährst mit Deinem Cali nach Norwegen oder Island in die unbefestigte Wallachei , um nach der Fahrt durch Feld und Wiese an einem Wildbach Forellen und Saiblinge zu fischen. Welcher Teil der Gesamtsituation ist davon Natur-,Klima-, Arten- oder Tierschutz? Wie ist Deine gute und klare Argumentation, wenn Dich ein nichtangelnder Naturschützer fragt, was das alles soll?



Fischereischein, Fischereiabgabe womit Fischtreppengebaut werden etc.  und beteiligt sich an Uferreinigungsaktionen, baut Nistkästen...

 moderner Ablasshandel.

Wobei man nicht mal nach Norwegen fahren muss. Es reichen doch die 30- 150km zum Gewässer (mit nem Diesel?).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Natursport ist ja nicht gegen Naturschutz.
> Angler sind Natursportler und somit ist der Naturschutz auch ein Anliegen von uns, aber nur im Sinne von Angeln/ Fischerei.



Sagen wir "Naturnutzung schließt den Naturschutz nicht aus". Beispiel Fehmarnbelt- wer klagt? Wir als Privatpersonen haben die Klage auf den Weg gebracht. Warum? Weil der DAFV als Naturschutzverband ja nicht gegen das BMUB klagen kann...Und das obwohl bis heute der Beweis fehlt, dass wir Angler dort eine erhebliche Störwirkung haben. Im Gegenteil, das Gebiet ist trotz der (leider rückläufigen) hohen Zahl von Anglern in einem guten bis sehr guten Erhaltungszustand (Quelle BfN, unser Klagegegner). Die Verbände kuschen aber und helfen den Anglern nicht, weil ja Naturschutz so wichtig ist. In den Augen der Verbände sogar so wichtig, dass Angler aussperren ohne haltbare Begründung akzeptabel ist. Und so habe ich auch ein Bauchgefühl in Bayern- der Angler wird nicht erwähnt und bleibt auf der Strecke. Die Gewässer werden dadurch weniger und die Erlaubnisscheine teurer. Irgendwann ist Bayern ein Anglerparadies für gut betuchte...Der Durchschnittsangler guckt zu, weil er sich das nicht mehr leisten kann. Oder der Druck auf die "günstigen" bzw. dann noch bezahlbaren Gewässer nimmt zu und die nächsten Verbote kommen. Ein Teufelskreis der sich seit Jahrzehnten entwickelt.

Hurra, wir Angler schützen die Natur. Der Vorteil ist, dass wir mehr Zeit für Naturschutz haben, wenn wir nicht mehr angeln dürfen. Dann können wir schreiben "Ex-Angler sind die größte Naturschutzgruppe in Deutschland". 

Der Naturschutz ist so wichtig, dass bei mir seit Wochen die nächsten konkreten Pläne für Angelverbote in der Ostsee auf dem Tisch liegen, dieses Mal werden wir jedoch eine Klage bereits im Vorfeld prüfen. Ich habe so die Schnauze voll von dieser "Angler sind Naturschützer" Scheixxe, dass kann sich kein Mensch vorstellen....

"Rettet die Angler" hätte ich übrigens auch unterzeichnet!


----------



## angler1996 (7. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Fischereischein, Fischereiabgabe womit Fischtreppengebaut werden etc.  und beteiligt sich an Uferreinigungsaktionen, baut Nistkästen...
> 
> 
> 
> Wobei man nicht mal nach Norwegen fahren muss. Es reichen doch die 30- 150km zum Gewässer (mit nem Diesel?).


Ja , mit nem Diesel , 6 Zylinder 260 PS Allrad;-)))

Vielleicht sollte man/wir mal definieren-

Was ist ein Naturschützer/ oder Naturschutz.

Da ist dermaßen inflationär gebraucht.

Streng genommen bin ich sonst eigentlich der größte dieser Art,
räume mindestens jeden 2Tag mitten in der Kleinstadt den Zivilisationsmüll weg, was da so liegt wollt ihr nicht wissen.
Bin ich nun Naturschützer- also Marder , Amsel , Meise etc. fühlen sich hier wohl;-))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. März 2019)

Es gibt im Naturschutz ja auch verschiedene Arten diesem Interesse nachzugehen. Ich möchte das mal grob in drei Gruppen unterteilen. 

1. Die die Forschung betreiben, oder Monitoring.  Das sind die, die oft beruflich oft draußen vor Ort sind

2. Enthusiasten, die aus privatem Interesse regelmäßig in den Biotopen unterwegs sind oft in Verbindung mit Fotografie, Beobachtung oder Sammlungen anlegen

3. Eine Gruppe, die sich dafür begeistert,  aber nicht selbst aktiv Teil nimmt. Eventuell Vorträge  besucht.  Meiner Erfahrung nach ist diese Gruppe aber der kleinere Anteil, weil wenn es packt, der möchte es auch in der Natur begreifen.

Die erste und die Zweite Gruppe kommt auch nicht mit dem Öpnv in die Biotope und oft liegen die Biotope weit auseinander.

Schwarz-Weiß Malerei bringt da nichts und man muss seine eigene Attitüde nicht selbst durch den Dreck ziehen.

Sicher ist das Interesse am Schutz des Gewässers um so größer,  je exklusiver die Nutzung und/oder der Bestand des Gewässers ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (7. März 2019)

[


----------



## angler1996 (7. März 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Meine Bewunderung hast Du, mir stellen sich aber eher andere Fragen, falls der Hintergrund Dein Beruf ist. Kämpft Deine Gewrkschaft als Deine Interessenvertreter eher für weniger Müll in den Innenstädten oder für bessere Arbeitsbedingungen? Setzt sich der Branchenverband der Abfallentsorger für weniger Müll ein oder stehen da eher andere Interessen im Vordergrund? Das Du auf Grund persönlicher Erkenntnis selbst Müll versuchst zu vermeiden und der Entsorger umweltfreundlichere Fahrzeuge einsetzt steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.




falls Du meinen Enthusiasmus bei Müllentsorgen bewunderst, bin ich bei Dir;-)) Die Position des einschlägigen Branchenverbandes  dazu - also zur Müllverbreitung, kann ich explizit nicht benennen, mir auch Wurst, der wird sich auch nicht zum Naturschutzverband entwickeln wollen.
Nur die Frage bleibt- was ist Naturschutz? Wenn ich das nicht mache im Ergebnis der Diskussion , lasse ich den Müll trotzdem nicht liegen, will ja in meine Hütte kommen;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (7. März 2019)

Es ist natürlich ein gutes Argument "Angler sind Naturschützer".
Aber wenn es um Einschränkungen im Sinne des Schutzes geht fällt einem dieses Argument ganz schnell auf die Füsse.


----------



## fishhawk (7. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Das Angeln selbst ist *unzweifelhaft* naturschutzfachlich geprägt.


   ?????

Ich hoffe du meinst das als persönliche Meinung, nicht als Dogma.

Ich bin eher schmerzfrei.

Ich bin lieber in einem gemeinnützigen und als Naturschutzvereinigung anerkannten Verein aktiv und kann dafür in einem naturbelassenen, satzkarpfenfreien  Altwasser in Ruhe auf Schleie angeln, statt mich in P&T-Gewässern rumärgern zu müssen.

Für mich persönlich konnte ich noch keine Nachteile durch die Anerkennung von Verein/Verband feststellen.



> Weil der DAFV als Naturschutzverband ja nicht gegen das BMUB klagen kann



Ach so. Ich dachte das Verbandsklagerecht erwirbt man überhaupt erst durch die Anerkennung??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich ein gutes Argument "Angler sind Naturschützer".
> Aber wenn es um Einschränkungen im Sinne des Schutzes geht fällt einem dieses Argument ganz schnell auf die Füsse.



Mir hat noch keiner erklären können, welche Einschränkungen ausbleiben, wenn man den Naturschutzaspekt  freiwillig preis gibt.

Das ist nicht bis zum Ende gedacht, aber ich bin gespannt ob ich noch erleuchtet werde.


----------



## fishhawk (7. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Aber wenn es um Einschränkungen im Sinne des Schutzes geht fällt einem dieses Argument ganz schnell auf die Füsse.



da fällt mir schon ein Beispiel ein. 

Ein naturbelassenes Gewässer hier in der Gegend wurde an einen gemeinnützigen, als Naturschutzvereinigung anerkannten Angelverein verpachtet.
Andere Bewerber ohne diesen Status kamen trotz höherer Gebote nicht zum Zuge.

Später wurde dann für einen Teil des Ufers/Schilfgürtels ein Betretungsverbot aus Naturschutzgründen erlassen.

Da brauchen sich die abgelehnten Bewerber schonmal nicht drüber zu ärgern.   

Ist aber immer noch reichlich Angelplatz für die Vereinsmitglieder vorhanden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (7. März 2019)

Ich habe es mal gelöscht.  
Bekommst eine PN


----------



## smithie (7. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Mir hat noch keiner erklären können, welche Einschränkungen ausbleiben, wenn man den Naturschutzaspekt  freiwillig preis gibt.
> 
> Das ist nicht bis zum Ende gedacht, aber ich bin gespannt ob ich noch erleuchtet werde.


Wie willst Du als Naturschutzorganisation gegen "Einschränkungen im Sinne des Schutzes" argumentieren?

Im Zweifelsfall hast Du als "Interessenvertretung" gute und fundierte Argumente. Der Naturschutzaspekt kann da selbstverständlich ein Teil sein, muss er aber nicht.

Unterm Strich bleibt für mich, dass man sich mit der Festlegung auf den Naturschutz(aspekt) ggf. eine Argumentation einschränkt.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. März 2019)

Es gibt Angler, die angeln an Gewässern, da wurde jeder Fisch gesetzt und wenn's nicht reicht, gibt's Nachschub aus der Fischzucht. Die wollen meist so viele Fische fangen wie möglich, Ihnen ist es egal, wenn es immer die selbe Art ist. Nebenbei und wenn möglich dabei mit Freunden abhängen machen, teilweise lautstark.

Dann gibt's andere, die angeln an Gewäsern, mit u.a. empfindlichen Fischbeständen, von den anderen Tieren dort, ganz zu schweigen.
Denen liegen Fische mit selbsterhaltender Reproduktion am herzen, Sie verhalten sich still und integrieren sich ohne großem Trara in die Natur - mit so wenig Störung wie möglich. Es wird nachbesetzt um Anzusiedeln, zu stützen und die Entnahme auszugleichen.
Das sind vermutlich die Angler, denen der Naturschutz nichts ausmacht, sie haben Verständnis für Laichgebiete / Ruhezonen, auch für andere Lebewesen.
Sie wollen das auch schützen was sie lieben.
Eine partielle / temporäre Einschränkung, kann auch uns Anglern mancherorts nützen. (Schon / Laichgebiete)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ach so. Ich dachte das Verbandsklagerecht erwirbt man überhaupt erst durch die Anerkennung??



Was nützt mir das Verbandsklagerecht, wenn ich für meine Mitglieder nicht klage, weil ich ein Angsthase bin? Wir klagen halt ohne Verbandsklagerecht über Umwege, der Weg über das Verbandsklagerecht wäre einfacher und sicherer gewesen. Aber unsere Anglerverbände wollten ja nicht klagen und das Geld lieber für Reisen durch Europa einsetzen. So blieb uns nur der Umweg.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ein naturbelassenes Gewässer hier in der Gegend wurde an einen gemeinnützigen, als Naturschutzvereinigung anerkannten Angelverein verpachtet. Andere Bewerber ohne diesen Status kamen trotz höherer Gebote nicht zum Zuge.


 Da wundert es mich, dass diese nicht geklagt haben! Wir werden uns absehbar mit diesem Thema hier in SH beschäftigen und ggf. bei einer solchen Benachteiligung klagen.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ist aber immer noch reichlich Angelplatz für die Vereinsmitglieder vorhanden.


 Wie Du schon schreibst- noch... Noch ist auf der Ostsee auch viel Wasserfläche für Angler. Nächstes Jahr könnte das schon wieder weniger Fläche sein. Aber stört ja niemanden- als Naturschützer muss man auch mal wegsehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. März 2019)

Naturschutz ist doch in der Regel nicht absolut, das alles verboten ist, oder  wo Menschen und auch Angler ausgesperrt werden.

Die meisten Naturschutzgebiete sind Naherholungsgebiete, von denen auch menschen profitieren. Es ist immer zu schauen, aus welchem Grund beabsichtigt man etwas unter Schutz zu stellen.

Wenn es aber um die Unter Schutz Stellung eines neuen Gebietes geht, finde ich es attraktiver, selbst auch dazu mein Statement abgeben zu können, weil ich ja bekanntermaßen als Naturschutzorganisation anerkannt bin, als alles über mich ergehen zulassen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (7. März 2019)

Das sehen aber viele anders...Frag mal die Hendricks  Ex- Ministerin

Mancher kann froh sein keine Rot/grüne regierung zu haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Das sehen aber viele anders...Frag mal die Hendricks  Ex- Ministerin
> 
> Mancher kann froh sein keine Rot/grüne regierung zu haben.



 Stimmt die schwarz Grüne ist ja auch der schiere Segen für die Anglerschaft.


----------



## fishhawk (7. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Was nützt mir das Verbandsklagerecht, wenn ich für meine Mitglieder nicht klage, weil ich ein Angsthase bin?



Genausoviel wie wenn ich gar nicht klagen kann, weil mir der Status fehlt?

Der Status hat doch da nicht die Klage verhindert, sondern die Funktionäre.



> Da wundert es mich, dass diese nicht geklagt haben! Wir werden uns absehbar mit diesem Thema hier in SH beschäftigen und ggf. bei einer solchen Benachteiligung klagen.



Wenn es in SH einen Kontrahierungszwang für Fischereirechte gibt, könnt ihr das ja versuchen.



> Wie willst Du als Naturschutzorganisation gegen "Einschränkungen im Sinne des Schutzes" argumentieren?



Wenn die Einschränkung wissenschaftlich fundiert und nachweisbar notwendig ist, genausowenig wie eine "Ich will nur angeln, sonst gar nichts"-Vereinigung.

Falls nicht, dann eben fachlich nachweisen, dass die Einschränkung unverhältnismäßig stark in die Fischereirechte eingreift und unnötig ist.

Siehe z.B. die Angelverbote, die Niedersachsens größter Naturschutzverband verhindert oder gekippt hat.

Ich finde es jedenfalls sinnvoller bei solchen Gesprächen von Anfang an beteiligt zu sein und auf etwaige Mängel hinweisen zu können, als vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt zu werden und dann ggf. Klage einreichen zu müssen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Naturschutz ist doch in der Regel nicht absolut, das alles verboten ist, oder  wo Menschen und auch Angler ausgesperrt werden.


 Das war mal so, die Realität sieht heute leider anders aus. Naturschutz heißt, die Nutzergruppe mit dem geringsten (zu erwartenden) Widerstand auszusperren und das dann als Rettung der Erde zu vermitteln.



Testudo schrieb:


> Die meisten Naturschutzgebiete sind Naherholungsgebiete, von denen auch menschen profitieren. Es ist immer zu schauen, aus welchem Grund beabsichtigt man etwas unter Schutz zu stellen.


 Die Menschen werden ja auch nicht pauschal ausgesperrt, sondern in erster Linie die angelnden Menschen.



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn es aber um die Unter Schutz Stellung eines neuen Gebietes geht, finde ich es attraktiver, selbst auch dazu mein Statement abgeben zu können, weil ich ja bekanntermaßen als Naturschutzorganisation anerkannt bin, als alles über mich ergehen zulassen.


 Ja, um meine eigenen Ziele durchzusetzen. Das macht ja auch Sinn. Leider sind die Ziele von Anglern und den "Angler"verbänden mittlerweile sehr weit auseinander. Oder wie begründest Du, dass kein Anglerverband gegen die Angelverbote in den AWZ geklagt hat? Hier wird der Angler ja bis heute ohne einen Nachweis aus der Natur ausgesperrt. Wenn die Vertreter der Opfer dann schweigen und von ihrem Anhörungs- und Klagerecht kein Gebrauch machen, ist das echt super hilfreich, die Möglichkeit in der Theorie zu haben. Der NABU hätte in jedem Fall geklagt, wenn seine Interessen berührt worden wären! Unsere Vertreter tauchen ab...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn die Einschränkung wissenschaftlich fundiert und nachweisbar notwendig ist, genausowenig wie eine "Ich will nur angeln, sonst gar nichts"-Vereinigung.


 Selbst dann nicht- nur wenn alle anderen schwerwiegenderen Störer vorher oder zumindest gleichzeitig ausgesperrt werden. Würde man also z.B. dem Angeln eine Schädigung des Schutzgebietes "Fehmarnbelt" nachweisen können, aber gleichzeitig den Bau der festen Fehmarnbeltquerung erlauben, das nachweislich eine größere Störwirkung auf die Schutzgüter hat, hätte ich auch geklagt...



fishhawk schrieb:


> Siehe z.B. die Angelverbote, die Niedersachsens größter Naturschutzverband verhindert oder gekippt hat.



Komisch das in diesem Zusammenhang eigentlich nur der AVN erwähnt wird- daraus könnte man schließen, dass alle anderen Verbände einen schlechten Job machen....Was ich so unterschreiben würde!



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich finde es jedenfalls sinnvoller bei solchen Gesprächen von Anfang an beteiligt zu sein und auf etwaige Mängel hinweisen zu können, als vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt zu werden und dann ggf. Klage einreichen zu müssen.


 Klar ist das (theoretisch) ein Vorteil, dafür gibt es das ja auch. Ich würde mir dann jedoch von meinen Interessenvertretern wünschen, dass sie auch meine Interessen als Angler vertreten- so wie der AVN halt...


----------



## smithie (8. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Genausoviel wie wenn ich gar nicht klagen kann, weil mir der Status fehlt?
> 
> Der Status hat doch da nicht die Klage verhindert, sondern die Funktionäre.


Ein Glück, dass Anglerdemo ein Naturschutzverband ist, sonst hätten die ja gar nicht klagen können...





fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich finde es jedenfalls sinnvoller bei solchen Gesprächen von Anfang an beteiligt zu sein und auf etwaige Mängel hinweisen zu können, als vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt zu werden und dann ggf. Klage einreichen zu müssen.


Ja und nein - das hat auch ein gewisses "im vorauseilenden Gehorsam Kompromisse anbieten, die eigentlich nicht notwendig sind" Gefahren Potential...



@Generell: freut euch, wenn eure Naturschutzbehörden noch diskussionsbereit sind und man über die *Sache *reden kann. 

Aber bitte negiert und ignoriert nicht, was andererorts bereits von behördlicher/politischer Seite aus passiert, ob nun Fehmarn oder anderswo. Es geht im Naturschutz immer weniger um die Sache...

Ich sitze hier im Süden und habe die Diskussionsbereitschaft der hiesigen Behörden auch schon kennengelernt, in Zahlen: 0,00 in Worten: NullkommaNullNull


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2019)

Ich denke wir Angler sind wirklich die besten Naturschützer die es gibt! Wir investieren jedes Jahr Millionen in den Fischbesatz, um die Ausbreitung des Kormorans zu fördern und den Hungertod dieser gefiederten Viecher zu verhindern! Dafür verzichten wir sogar auf das Angeln! Das ist großherzig!!!! Ich denke wir haben uns auch den NABU Preis "Naturschützer des Jahres" verdient.

https://www.frankenpost.de/region/k...1g_6y1el6KAfQpmOE-XabifnlVbypb3EQew1kh6t30ugc


----------



## sprogoe (8. März 2019)

Jeder Angler sollte mit solch einem "Futterautomat für die schwarzen Vögel" ans Wasser gehen:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Steinschleu...540132?hash=item41fa240a24:g:CWwAAOSw3bZcQv3H


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Ein Glück, dass Anglerdemo ein Naturschutzverband ist, sonst hätten die ja gar nicht klagen können



Echt, Anglerdemo hat Klage erhoben?  Das ist dann aber an mir vorbeigezogen. 



> Aber bitte negiert und ignoriert nicht, was andererorts bereits von behördlicher/politischer Seite aus passiert, ob nun Fehmarn oder anderswo. Es geht im Naturschutz immer weniger um die Sache...



Sehe ich wie Du.  Gibt allerdings zwei Sichtweisen, wie man darauf reagieren könnte.

Entweder mit "Angler wollen nur Angeln und sonst nichts" und Konfrontation oder mit Status als gemeinnütziger Verein und anerkannter Naturschutzverband um erst verhandeln zu können und dann ggf. die Klage als letztes Mittel zu nutzen.

Wie man weiter kommt ist halt umstritten. Allzu viele Erfolge der ersten Richtung sind mir jetzt in meinem Umfeld nicht bekannt.



> den Hungertod dieser gefiederten Viecher zu verhindern! Dafür verzichten wir sogar auf das Angeln!



Man könnte natürlich auch die Angler dazu aufrufen, auch noch die letzten verbliebenen Äschen platt zu machen, bevor sie der Komoran holt.
Aber dabei könnten Vereine mit Naturschutzzielen in der Satzung tatsächlich Probleme bekommen.

Das muss man fisherbandit schon recht geben.

Dass Frau Hendricks das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt nicht erlassen hätte, wenn der DAFV nicht als Naturschutzverband anerkannt wäre, mag ich aber nicht so ganz glauben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Echt, Anglerdemo hat Klage erhoben?  Das ist dann aber an mir vorbeigezogen.



Als Initiative ohne Rechtsform halt nicht möglich, jedoch einer aus unserem Team hat die Klage eingereicht. Natürlich kann man das jetzt so wie Du hinstellen, auch wenn Du natürlich weißt, wieso und warum das so ist. Wenn es Dir den Freitag so erträglicher macht- ich möchte Deine persönliche Gemüstlage nicht verdüstern und somit gebe ich Dir Recht....


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Wenn es Dir den Freitag so erträglicher macht- ich möchte Deine persönliche Gemüstlage nicht verdüstern und somit gebe ich Dir Recht....



Keine Sorge, wenn mir irgendwelche Äußerungen hier aufs Gemüt schlagen würden, hätte ich mich längst abgemeldet.

Ich finde die Initiative Anglerdemo nach wie vor gut und richtig. Dass es dieser Initiative überhaupt bedarf, ist aus meiner Sicht ein Armutszeugnis für diejenigen Organisationen, die eigentlich für die Interessen der betroffenen Angler eintreten sollten. 

Das liegt m.E. aber weniger am rechtlichen Status, sondern an den individuellen Personen.

Bin ganz froh, dass da von meinen Beiträgen nichts an diese Verbände wandert.

Was der LFV Bayern beim Runden Tisch erreichen will/soll hat damit m.E. aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## smithie (8. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Entweder mit "Angler wollen nur Angeln und sonst nichts" und Konfrontation oder mit Status als gemeinnütziger Verein und anerkannter Naturschutzverband um erst verhandeln zu können und dann ggf. die Klage als letztes Mittel zu nutzen.


Wie kommst Du zu dem ersten Punkt "Angler wollen nur Angeln und sonst nichts" als "Gegenpart"?
Es ist ja umgekehrt auch nicht so, dass "anerkannter Naturschutzverband = alles ist/wird gut" gilt?



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wie man weiter kommt ist halt umstritten. Allzu viele Erfolge der ersten Richtung sind mir jetzt in meinem Umfeld nicht bekannt.


Wie viele erfolglose Fälle dazu kennst Du denn?
Ich kenne zumindest persönlich 2 konkrete Fälle, wo "Angler wollen einen Naturschutzkompromiss" voll in die Hose gegangen ist.


Mir ging es um 2 Punkte:
1) mit dem Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband nimmst Du Dir ggf. Argumentation oder schwächst sie ab.
2) Naturschutz ist m.E. immer weniger eine Sachdiskussion sondern eine ideologische Diskussion - und das bereits ab der Ebene UNB!




fishhawk schrieb:


> Dass Frau Hendricks das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt nicht erlassen hätte, wenn der DAFV nicht als Naturschutzverband anerkannt wäre, mag ich aber nicht so ganz glauben.


Geholfen hat der Status aber auch nix


----------



## torstenhtr (8. März 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Die meisten Gewässerbewirtschafter sind Angelvereine oder angelnde Privatpersonen. Auf die Schnelle fallen mir in meiner Region nur wenige Ausnahmen ein, Betreiber von Wasserkraftanlagen, eine Bachpatenschaft, höchstens ein kleiner Bruchteil der Gewässer.



Nochmal: das Hobby Angeln und die Gewässerbewirtschaftung sind zwei verschiedene Themenfelder. Vielleicht gibt es in deiner Region nicht so viele Gewässer, bei uns in Brandenburg werden zwar viele Gewässer vom LAVB bewirtschaftet, aber gerade die großen Seen oder etwa das Westhavelgebiet fest in der Hand von Berufsfischern und die geben auch Angelkarten aus. Ich persönlich finde es gut wenn Anglerverbände im Sinne von Gewässerfonds bewirtschaften, aber das ist eine andere Sache und ändert nichts an der Argumentation.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Danke Torsten!
> In der Stellungnahme des LFV Bayern kommt das Wort "Angeln" auf all den Seiten übrigens nicht einmal vor...



Es gab einmal ein Ranking von Thomas über die anglerfeindlichsten Verbände und du kannst dir sicherlich vorstellen, wo ich diesen Naturschutzverband sehe.

--

Da es hier Verständnisprobleme zum Thema anerkannte Naturschutzvereinigung gibt, nochmals das Zitat:

"[..] Darüber hinaus ist entscheidend, dass die Vereinigung die Ziele des Umweltschutzes vorwiegend fördert. „Vorwiegend“ bedeutet, dass die in der Satzung genannten *Ziele des Umweltschutzes der prägende Zweck oder der Hauptzweck* der Vereinigung sein müssen.[..]"

D.h. man kann Naturschutz nicht nur nebenbei betreiben - die gesamte Außenkommunikation und praktische Tätigkeit muss darauf ausgerichtet sein.
Das Hobby Angeln kann bestenfalls nur noch Nebenschauplatz sein.

Das muss man gegenüber dem Vorteil des Klagerechts abwägen - aber hier sollte man an der Stelle genau prüfen - was überhaupt Anwendungsbereich des Klagerechts im Rahmen des UmwRG ist. (siehe https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/umwrg/__1.html) Kann man überhaupt gegen Angelverbote (Angeln = Naturnutzung) klagen, wenn diese auf Grund von Natur-/Umweltschutz erlassen wurden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. März 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass Anglerdemo ein Naturschutzverband ist, sonst hätten die ja gar nicht klagen können...



Die vorrangigen Ziele von Anglerdemo waren zunächst der ERHALT der Hochseeangelschiffe an den Küsten Schleswig Hosteins, richtig?

Wenn ich auf die Seite schaue erkenne ich noch 3 Schiffe an der Ostsee. Bin gespannt, wie viele Schiffe das Urteil noch aktiv erleben.

Es kann einem schon fast leid tun, aber wie lange mussten dort Spendengelder gesammelt werden, um Klage erheben zu können, aber das Interessen der Anglerschaft scheinen sich einfach geändert zu haben. Dafür gibt es heute kaum noch einen Fleck, wo man nicht auch führerscheinfreie Boote mieten kann um auf eigene Faust das Abenteuer zu erleben. Hier in MV sind deren Auslastungen nicht verändert und eher von Fangzahlen abhängig, als von einem Baglimit.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. März 2019)

Hallo miteinander




torstenhtr schrieb:


> Nochmal: das Hobby Angeln und die Gewässerbewirtschaftung sind zwei verschiedene Themenfelder. Vielleicht gibt es in deiner Region nicht so viele Gewässer, bei uns in Brandenburg werden zwar viele Gewässer vom LAVB bewirtschaftet, aber gerade die großen Seen oder etwa das Westhavelgebiet fest in der Hand von Berufsfischern und die geben auch Angelkarten aus. Ich persönlich finde es gut wenn Anglerverbände im Sinne von Gewässerfonds bewirtschaften, aber das ist eine andere Sache und ändert nichts an der Argumentation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich kann nicht beurteilen wie die Situation in den neuen Bundesländern ist. Für die alten Bundesländer und insbesondere für Bayern ist das alles völlig unzutreffend.

In Bayern sind fast für alle Angelgewässer die örtlichen Fischereivereine hegeverpflichtet und damit Bewirtschafter. Wenn die Vereinsmitglieder das wünschen können sie selbst mit Mehrheitsentscheidung darüber befinden wie das an jedem  einzelnen Gewässer zu laufen hat (Entnahmelimits, Schonmaße, Besatz usw).

Und es kann auch jeder Verein und auch der LFV Bayern in demokratischer Selbstbestimmung festlegen wie er sich selbst versteht und definiert. Und in dieser freien Selbstbestimmung haben sie jeweils für sich festgelegt, dass Angeln "schützen und nützen" bedeutet. Und darum haben sie sich auch als Naturschützer selbst definiert. Und das unabhängig von der Frage ob sie von irgendwelchen Gesetzen dann als Naturschutzverband anerkannt und womöglich klageberechtigt sind oder den Status der Gemeinnützigkeit erlangen. Selbst wenn die Gesetze so geändert würden, dass sie diese Rechtspositionen verlieren würden, bliebe es bei der Eigendefinition , dass Angeln bedeutet auch Naturschützer zu sein. Das ist eine Frage des Selbstverständnisses, der Angelkultur und letztlich der Werte, für die man einsteht.

Ob das andernorts - speziell in den neuen Bundesländern - anders gesehen wird, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Das sind dann eben die unterschiedlichen Angelkulturen in Deutschland.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf die Seite schaue erkenne ich noch 3 Schiffe an der Ostsee. Bin gespannt, wie viele Schiffe das Urteil noch aktiv erleben.



Naja, ein paar mehr Schiffe sind es ja noch an der Ostsee....Trotzdem haben wir in SH über 50% der Schiffe verloren! 



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und das unabhängig von der Frage ob sie (...) den Status der Gemeinnützigkeit erlangen.


 Das glaubst Du nicht wirklich selber, oder?



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Gesetze so geändert würden, dass sie diese Rechtspositionen verlieren würden, bliebe es bei der Eigendefinition , dass Angeln bedeutet auch Naturschützer zu sein. Das ist eine Frage des Selbstverständnisses, der Angelkultur und letztlich der Werte, für die man einsteht.


 Das mag eine Eigendefinition sein, aber bitte übertrage Deine Interpretation nicht schon wieder auf alle Angler/ Vereine/ Verbände. Nehmen wir einen Verband *ohne eigene Gewässer*. In der Satzung steht _"Zweck des Vereins ist der Naturschutz und die Landschaftspflege, insbesondere der Gewässer und der damit verbundenen Ökosysteme."_. Erkläre mir das bitte mal, wie das in der Praxis funktioniert. Für welche Werte steht der Verein ein und wie kann er das in der Praxis leben? 

Eine Anmerkung dazu noch, denn in dem Punkt davor steht im Zweck noch vor dem Punkt 2 zum Naturschutz _"Der Verein verfolgt ausschließlich und unmittelbar gemeinnützige Zwecke im Sinne des Abschnitts "Steuerbegünstigte Zwecke" der Abgabenordnung"._ Ich denke das meine Begründung in diesem Fall den Zusammenhang Naturschutz/ Gemeinnützigkeit gut belegt. Ich streite nicht ab, dass es Angelvereine gibt, die Naturschutz wirklich ernsthast betreiben und nicht nur in FOrm von Fischbesatz für Angler. Ich denke sicherlich aber nicht die Mehrheit- und schon gar nicht 5 Millionen Angler in Deutschland!


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Die vorrangigen Ziele von Anglerdemo waren zunächst der ERHALT der Hochseeangelschiffe an den Küsten Schleswig Hosteins, richtig?



Geklagt hat zumindest kein Hobbyangler, sondern ein Kutterkapitän. 



> In Bayern sind fast für alle Angelgewässer die örtlichen Fischereivereine hegeverpflichtet und damit Bewirtschafter.



In Bayern kann sich der Verpächter auch denjenigen Bewerber aussuchen, den für am besten geeignet hält den gesamten Lebensraum Gewässer zu hegen und zu pflegen.  Ob man mit Argumenten wie "wir wollen einfach nur angeln" bei solchen Verhandlungen Pluspunkte sammelt, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. 

Wenn man sich anderswo drüber mokiert, dass ein Verein ein Entnahmeverbot für Äschen erlässt, weil die Bestände durch Fraßdruck tierischer Prädatoren drastisch zusammengebrochen sind, könnte das m.E. durchaus ein Hinweis über unterschiedliche Angelkulturen sein. Wüßte jetzt nicht, dass sich in Bayern da jemand drüber aufregen würde.

Beispiele, dass Angelvereine/Verbände nur deshalb von Angelverboten/-einschränkungen verschont bleiben, weil sie weder gemeinnützig noch Naturschutz in der Satzung haben, hat mir bis jetzt immer noch keiner geliefert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, ein paar mehr Schiffe sind es ja noch an der Ostsee....Trotzdem haben wir in SH über 50% der Schiffe verloren!



Warum sind die da nicht enthalten?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. März 2019)

Hallo miteinander



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das mag eine Eigendefinition sein, aber bitte übertrage Deine Interpretation nicht schon wieder auf alle Angler/ Vereine/ Verbände.



Ich wollte eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass die Eigendefinition was Angeln ist und bedeutet an eine Angelkultur und der ihr zugrunde liegenden Werteorientierung gebunden ist. Und diese Angelkultur ist regional unterschiedlich.

Und darum gehe ich davon aus, dass z.B. an der Küste eine andere Angelkultur herrscht als im Süden der Republik. Ich übertrage also meine Sicht der Dinge nicht auf alle Angler in Deutschland sondern verbinde sie mit der örtlich vorherrschenden Anglerkultur.

@ Lars Wernicke: Einfach mal bewusst machen was in S.H. für eine Anglerkultur herrscht und was daraus folgt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## torstenhtr (8. März 2019)

Es gab dazu eine Umfrage von Arlinghaus; evtl. finde ich die - nur für eine Minorität der Angler ist Naturschutz Hauptmotivation für die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein.
Vielleicht ist Bayern ganz besonders .. Grundsätzlich habe ich nichts dargegen, wenn sich ein Anglerverband auch für den Naturschutz einsetzt, wenn es im angemessenen Verhältnis zu anderen Aktivitäten steht.



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> dass Angeln bedeutet auch Naturschützer zu sein. Das ist eine Frage des Selbstverständnisses, der Angelkultur und letztlich der Werte, für die man einsteht.
> Ob das andernorts - speziell in den neuen Bundesländern - anders gesehen wird, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Das sind dann eben die unterschiedlichen Angelkulturen in Deutschland.


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2019)

Hallo,



> nur für eine Minorität der Angler ist Naturschutz Hauptmotivation für die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein



Ich kenne bei uns niemand im Verein, der eingetreten ist um um Naturschutz zu machen. 
In der Regel sind die Mitglied geworden um Erlaubnisscheine für die Gewässer zu erhalten.

Ich kenne aber schon ne größere Anzahl Vereinsmitglieder, die sich auch für die Pflege und den Erhalt der Vereinsgewässer und der Fischbestände engagieren, unabhängig davon, ob das für sie nun mehr oder weniger Fisch bedeutet. Da werden auch ganzjährig geschützte Fischarten gehegt oder andere Aktionen gemacht, die sich nicht unmittelbar auf die Angelmöglichkleiten auswirken.

Gibt aber auch in Bayern Angler, die nur auf Teufel komm raus Fisch fangen wollen.  Es gibt z.B. auch Industriehäfen wo an Betonufern, zwischen Eisenbahngleisen, Lastkrähnen, Kohlehalden und Schredderanlagen gefischt wird. Die Nachfrage nach Karten übersteigt das Angebot dort oft bei weitem. 

Auch die haben aber ihre Berechtigung.

In keinem Bundesland kann man wohl alle Angler über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. März 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Es gab dazu eine Umfrage von Arlinghaus; evtl. finde ich die - nur für eine Minorität der Angler ist Naturschutz Hauptmotivation für die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein.
> Vielleicht ist Bayern ganz besonders .. Grundsätzlich habe ich nichts dargegen, wenn sich ein Anglerverband auch für den Naturschutz einsetzt, wenn es im angemessenen Verhältnis zu anderen Aktivitäten steht.



Was für die Angler wichtig ist und was für den Verein/Verband wichtig ist, um Einflussnahme und Akzeptanz (z.B. Mitsprache in Gesetzgebungsverfahren) zu garantieren, sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Aspekte. Als Repräsentant der Angler hat man in Deutschland keinen Einfluss, als Naturschutzverband ist dieser hingegen erheblich. Das finde ich nicht gut, ist aber die Realität.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. März 2019)

Es geht doch nicht darum, ob Naturschutz die Hauptmotivation ist um in einen Angelverein einzutreten. Wenn ich nur im Naturschutz aktiv sein möchte, dann suche ich mir den Verein, der die größte Schnittmenge mit meinen Interessen aufweißt.

Aber als Angler habe ich natürlich ein Interesse an einem gesunden Gewässer mit einem stabilen Ökosystem zu angeln, denn dann sind die Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten für die Fische am besten und das Produkt Fisch ist am hochwertigsten, auch in der Küche. 

Und da viele Angler es schon gut gemeint haben und dabei aber den größten Mist verzapft, kann es nur positiv sein, wenn man mehr einblicke in die Zusammenhänge unter Wasser gewinnt. 

Es wird immer vorgeworfen, das die Bevölkerung blind sein für alles, was sich unter Wasser abspielt. Das trifft für so manche Angler auch zu und wird dann bei der Planung von Besatzmaßnahmen offensichtlich.


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Als Repräsentant der Angler hat man in Deutschland keinen Einfluss, als Naturschutzverband ist dieser hingegen erheblich.



Wenn das so ist, kommt es dann aber immer noch auf die jeweiligen Personen an, ob und wie sie diesen Einfluss geltend machen.

Da scheint es eben unterschiedliche Ausprägungen zu geben, was m.E. aber nicht am Status an sich liegt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass die Eigendefinition was Angeln ist und bedeutet an eine Angelkultur und der ihr zugrunde liegenden Werteorientierung gebunden ist. Und diese Angelkultur ist regional unterschiedlich.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum Du jetzt hier meinen vollständigen Namen ins Spiel bringst, aber gut...Ich liebe das immer, wenn jemand sich selber hinter einem Pseudonym versteckt. Gibt einige davon- und manche möchte ich mal im realen Leben kennenlernen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Zur Angelkultur im Norden möchte ich folgendes anmerken. Wir haben seit kurzem die Steinzeit hinter uns gelassen und sind mittlerweile von Pfeil und Bogen zu Angelruten mit Rolle übergegangen....

Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede zwischen Anglern in Bayern und in Schleswig- Holstein. Ich kenne keinen Angler, der nach Bayern zum Dorschpilken fährt. Aber wir sollten uns auf das ANGELN beschränken, nämlich einfach das Hobby als Ganzes betrachten und nicht zwischen Bayern und SH unterscheiden, da wir Angler an der Basis ein Ziel verfolgen. Egal ob Fliegenfischer, Karpfenangler oder Dorschangler- wir nehmen eine Rute mit Rolle und Köder und versuchen einen Fisch zu fangen. Da versuche ich seit Jahren Angler unabhängig der Angelart zu vereinen und hier nicht zu unterscheiden und Du baust zusätzlich noch örtliche Schranken ein. Möchtest Du mir jetzt noch erzäheln, dass die Bayern die besseren Angler und Naturschützer sind? Ich denke wir Angler tun nicht gut daran, zusätzliche Schranken aufzubauen- durch die unterschiedlichen Landesfischereigesetze haben wir genügend unnötige Hürden bei der Ausübung unseres Hobbies.



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich habe ich nichts dargegen, wenn sich ein Anglerverband auch für den Naturschutz einsetzt, wenn es im angemessenen Verhältnis zu anderen Aktivitäten steht.


 Mein Reden! "Angler first" würde ich mir wünschen- um es mal mit den Worten eines Amerikaners zu sagen.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich kenne bei uns niemand im Verein, der eingetreten ist um um Naturschutz zu machen.
> In der Regel sind die Mitglied geworden um Erlaubnisscheine für die Gewässer zu erhalten.





Testudo schrieb:


> Es wird immer vorgeworfen, das die Bevölkerung blind sein für alles, was sich unter Wasser abspielt. Das trifft für so manche Angler auch zu und wird dann bei der Planung von Besatzmaßnahmen offensichtlich.


 Angler sind nicht für Besatzmaßnahmen verantwortlich oder ausgebildet, sondern die Bewirtschafter...Ein Angler darf nicht besetzen! Aber natürlich trotzdem positiv, wenn sich ein Angler für die Natur interessiert. Die meisten Angler wissen jedoch nicht, was sich unter Wasser abspielt, höchstens im Interesse der eigenen Fangmöglichkeiten an ihrem Hotspot.


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Angler sind nicht für Besatzmaßnahmen verantwortlich oder ausgebildet, sondern die Bewirtschafter



So ist es wohl und wer als Bewirtschafter keine Ausbildung hat muss eben einen Spezialisten zu Rate ziehen.

Die Frage ist, wen die Verbände vertreten.

In den Landesverbänden sind m.W. ja keine einzelnen Angler Mitglied sondern Bezirksverbände, Berufsfischergenossenschaften, Teichwirtsgenossenschaften etc.

In den meisten Bezirksverbänden stellen wahrscheinlich auch die Vereine die Mehrheit der Mitglieder, nicht einzelne Angler.

Ich wurde z.B. noch nie zu einer Abstimmung außerhalb meiner Vereine eingeladen, obwohl ich über die Vereine Beiträge an den Bezirksverband und den Landesverband bezahle.

Also wen vertreten nun die Verbände?


----------



## torstenhtr (8. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Also wen vertreten nun die Verbände?



Wenn sich ein Verband Anglerverband nennt, erwarte ich, dass er Interessen der Angler vertritt und dazu gehört primär Lobbyarbeit für das Angeln als sinnvolle Freizeittätigkeit. Ich sehe es als strategischen Fehler an, wenn der Naturschutz dominierendes Element wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. März 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Wenn sich ein Verband Anglerverband nennt, erwarte ich, dass er Interessen der Angler vertritt und dazu gehört primär Lobbyarbeit für das Angeln als sinnvolle Freizeittätigkeit. Ich sehe es als strategischen Fehler an, wenn der Naturschutz dominierendes Element wird.



Nennen kann sich die Bude wie sie will- die Bude hat die Interessen derjenigen zu vertreten, die den Verein/ Verband finanzieren. Angler wollen angeln. Ich kenne keinen Angler der sich einen Baum auf das Auto als Zeichen für sein Hobby "Angeln" klebt, sondern eher irgendwelche Fische... Ich kann über einen Fisch auch eher Rückschlüsse auf das Hobby Angeln schliessen, als über einen Baum. Aber ich bin da wohl altmodisch...


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Wenn sich ein Verband Anglerverband nennt, erwarte ich, dass er Interessen der Angler vertritt



Ich bin in keinem Anglerverband sondern in einem Landesfischereiverband und einem Bezirksfischereiverband.

Die verteten laut eigener Aussage nicht die Interessen von einzelnen Anglern sondern die der Fischereivereine, der Fluss- und Seenfischer , der Teichwirte und Fischzuchtbetriebe.

Das könnte evtl. erklären, warum bei den Meldungen vom Runden Tisch nicht von Anglern die Rede war.

Wäre mir aber relativ egal, wenn trotzdem ein für Angler akzeptables Ergebnis rauskommt.



> Ich sehe es als strategischen Fehler an, wenn der Naturschutz dominierendes Element wird.



Da wärst du nicht der einzige. Extreme sind selten gut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. März 2019)

Lars, darf ich nochmal an meine Frage erinnern, warum nicht alle Schiffe bei euch gelistet sind?


----------



## NaabMäx (9. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke wir Angler sind wirklich die besten Naturschützer die es gibt! Wir investieren jedes Jahr Millionen in den Fischbesatz, um die Ausbreitung des Kormorans zu fördern und den Hungertod dieser gefiederten Viecher zu verhindern! Dafür verzichten wir sogar auf das Angeln! Das ist großherzig!!!! Ich denke wir haben uns auch den NABU Preis "Naturschützer des Jahres" verdient.
> 
> https://www.frankenpost.de/region/k...1g_6y1el6KAfQpmOE-XabifnlVbypb3EQew1kh6t30ugc


Selber schuld, man darf aber man tut nichts?


----------



## fishhawk (9. März 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Selber schuld, man darf aber man tut nichts?



Genau, anstatt ein paar Jäger zu engagieren, die 7 Tage die Woche die 35 km Mainstrecke von Sonnenauf- bis Sonnenuntergang für lau bewachen, erlässt man ein Entnahmeverbot für Angler. Obwohl die Angler doch im Gegensatz zu den schwarzen Vögeln für den Fischfang auch noch bezahlen müssen.

Unglaublich, dass sich die Kulmbacher Angler das gefallen lassen. Muss wohl an der jahrzehntelangen Gehirnwäsche durch die Fischereiverbände liegen.


----------



## bombe20 (9. März 2019)

Nur mal zur Information und als Anregung. Ich selbst wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, Insektenrückgang und Windkraft in Zusammenhang zu bringen.



> Die aktuelle Diskussion über einen Rückgang der Fluginsekten sowie Berichte über Effizienzverluste von Windkraftanlagen aufgrund von Verschmutzungen der Rotorblätter mit Insektenresten legen eine Überprüfung beider Phänomene bezüglich eines möglichen Zusammenhangs nahe. Erste Recherchen ergaben, dass ausgewachsene, flugfähige Insekten kurz vor der Eiablage in großen Schwärmen hohe, schnelle Luftströmungen aufsuchen, um sich vom Wind zu entfernten Brutplätzen tragen zu lassen. Die Jahrmillionen alten Pfade, die sie dabei nutzen, werden seit etwa 30 Jahren zunehmend von den Rotoren großer Windkraftanlagen gesäumt, deren Rotorblätter mit Blattspitzengeschwindigkeiten von mehreren hundert Stundenkilometern die Luft durchschneiden, wobei eine bisher unbekannte Menge an Fluginsekten verletzt wird.



Download des wissenschaftlichen Berichts mit Beispielbildern. (in englischer Sprache)


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. März 2019)

@Bombe, 
auf die Idee wäre ich auch nie gekommen,
da sieht man mal, wie "einspurig" unser Wahrnehmungsvermögen ist


----------



## Grünknochen (10. März 2019)

Wie sieht's denn mit dem Thema ''Insektenvernichtung durch den Autoverkehr'' aus?
Mehr als 40 Millionen Frontscheiben bieten so einiges an Kollisionsrisiko...


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. März 2019)

Hand aufs Herz und ganz ehrlich:
Wieviele Insekten verschluckt ihr beim joggen?


----------



## fishhawk (10. März 2019)

Hallo,

das Insektensterben hat viele unterschiedliche Ursachen.

Dass Windkraftanlagen dazu gehören könnten, war bereits im Jahr 2001 im Magazin "nature" zu lesen. 

https://www.nature.com/articles/35083698

Die DLR-Studie schätzt 1.200t jährlich, da kämen je nach Artenzusammensetzung bis zu 1000 Milliarden Individuen zusammen.

Passt allerdings nicht ins grüne Weltbild von sauberem und tierleidfreiem Strom aus Wind- und Wasserkraft.  

Kann man hier ab 1:06:30 am Gesicht von Katharina Schulze ablesen. 

https://www.daserste.de/information...et-die-biene-schuetzt-den-wolf-video-102.html

Ändert allerdings nichts daran, dass die Ziele des Volksbegehrens m.E. schon in die richtige Richtung gehen, auch wenn dort nicht alle Ursachen bekämpft werden sollen.

Mal sehen, was der Runde Tisch erreicht. Einfach so weitermachen wie bisher wäre m.E. jedenfalls die schlechteste Lösung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Passt allerdings nicht ins grüne Weltbild von sauberem und tierleidfreiem Strom aus Wind- und Wasserkraft.



Ich habe den gestrigen Tag wieder mal in einem Lehrgang mit Biologen des LFV Bayern verbracht. Bei Ausschreibungen zu Wasserkraftanlagen muss der LFV als Naturschutzverband ja angehört/einbezogen werden. Klare Aussage: Die Baupläne zu Wasserkraftanlagen werden durch den LFV im Prinzip immer abgelehnt, da solche Bauten, auch bei professionell angelegten Fischtreppen etc., immer eine Verschlechterung der Gewässerqualität bedeuten und damit der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie entgegenstehen. Die Kommunen hingegen drücken am Ende fast alle Wasserkraftanlagen durch, da sie monetäre Interessen verfolgen und die Wasserkraftanlagen zum EE-Konzept gehören (obwohl sie vom Volumen her wenig beitragen).

Gleiches Bild bei der Priorisierung von Hochwasserschutz (Stichwort Baulandgewinnung in gefährdeten Gebieten) gegenüber Gewässerqualität.

Man hat bei den jungen Biologen schon viel Frustration rausgehört, aber so sind die Prioritäten in Kommunen und Politik gesetzt. Und dagegen muss vorgegangen werden.


----------



## fishhawk (10. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Und dagegen muss vorgegangen werden.



Volksbegehren  "Rettet die Fische"?

Da wäre ich dabei.  

Ob das in der Bevölkerung und bei den Parteien die gleiche Unterstützung fände, wenn es gegen Wasserkraft, Hochwasserschutz, Gewässerverbauung, Schadstoffeintrag, Fressfeinde, übermäßige Nutzung durch Freizeitsportler etc. ginge, würde ich aber bezweifeln.

Die Idee an sich finde ich aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## UMueller (10. März 2019)

ich habe gehört Bayer hat eine Studie durchführen lassen die beweisen soll das jeder der eine Fliegenklatsche benutzt maßgeblich zum Insektensterben beiträgt. Bei 8 Milliarden Menschen ist das nicht unerheblich. Rotorblätter von Windkraftanlagen, Lichtverschmutzung und Windschutzscheiben sind ebenfalls Schuld am Insektensterben. Somit ist bewiesen das Neonicotinoide, wenn überhaupt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.
Mal im Ernst. Sind wir nicht schon an einem Punkt bei diesen Diskussionen angelangt wo es garnicht darum geht den wahren Verursacher ausfindig zu machen. Den Herstellern dieser Mittel kanns nur recht sein. Und in nicht allzuferner Zeit glauben dann wirklich welche die Fliegenklatsche sei böse.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. März 2019)

Der LFV hat dennoch über Einsprüche und Klagen in den letzten 2 Jahren einige Kraftwerke und Fließstreckenverbauungen erfolgreich verhindert. Ist ja auch ein angesehener Fachmann diesbezüglich als Präsident, der sein ganz spezielles Fachwissen als leidenschaftlicher Angler geschickt einbringt.


----------



## bombe20 (10. März 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit dem Thema ''Insektenvernichtung durch den Autoverkehr'' aus? Mehr als 40 Millionen Frontscheiben bieten so einiges an Kollisionsrisiko...


diese wahrnehmung hat man ja auch als indikator benutzt, um das insektensterben zu begründen.
ich kann mich als kind an eine sommernacht erinnern in der es aussah als würde es schneien. das waren fette nachtfalter. damals knallte das ein oder andere insekt gegen die windschutzscheibe des trabants meiner eltern. heute kann ich beobachten, dass, auch bei geschwindigkeiten über 100km/h, ein schmetterling über mein auto geleitet wird. aerodynamik moderner fahrzeuge, windtunnel.
aber wie gesagt, das sind nur die eigenen wahrnehmungen. das insekten die rotorblätter von windkraftanlagen derart verschmuzten, dass die industrie von messbaren effizienzverlusten spricht, war mir allerdings neu. man weigert sich halt über den tellerrand zu schauen, wenn einem etwas nur lange genug als sauber, gut und harmlos vorgestellt wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. März 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit dem Thema ''Insektenvernichtung durch den Autoverkehr'' aus?
> Mehr als 40 Millionen Frontscheiben bieten so einiges an Kollisionsrisiko...



Wobei die veränderte Aerodynamik der Autos dazu führt, das sicherlich weniger direkte Kollisionen , also Tot an den Scheiben, festzustellen sind, aber natürlich in der Windschleppe dennoch nicht überleben.


----------



## UMueller (10. März 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> diese wahrnehmung hat man ja auch als indikator benutzt, um das insektensterben zu begründen.
> ich kann mich als kind an eine sommernacht erinnern in der es aussah als würde es schneien. das waren fette nachtfalter. damals knallte das ein oder andere insekt gegen die windschutzscheibe des trabants meiner eltern. heute kann ich beobachten, dass, auch bei geschwindigkeiten über 100km/h, ein schmetterling über mein auto geleitet wird. aerodynamik moderner fahrzeuge, windtunnel.
> aber wie gesagt, das sind nur die eigenen wahrnehmungen. das insekten die rotorblätter von windkraftanlagen derart verschmuzten, dass die industrie von messbaren effizienzverlusten spricht, war mir allerdings neu. man weigert sich halt über den tellerrand zu schauen, wenn einem etwas nur lange genug als sauber, gut und harmlos vorgestellt wird.


Ich erinnere mich an Anfang der 90er da war die Windschutzscheibe bei Auto mit gutem cw-Wert noch mit Insekten verschmutzt. Auch an den Straßenlampen in meinem Ort schwirrten die Motten in großer Anzahl ums Licht.Auch an "meinem"Bach viele Flohkrebse und Köcherfliegenlarven. Heute ist fast nichts mehr. Wenn es nach der Aerodynamik gehen würde müssten die Rotorblätter ja frei von Insekten sein, denn die werden ja im Windkanal erprobt. Wenn also an deiner Windschutzscheibe, Kühlergrill nichts mehr klebt oder an den Laternen nichts schwirrt, kann es sein das da nicht mehr viel ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. März 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> diese wahrnehmung hat man ja auch als indikator benutzt, um das insektensterben zu begründen.
> ich kann mich als kind an eine sommernacht erinnern in der es aussah als würde es schneien. das waren fette nachtfalter. damals knallte das ein oder andere insekt gegen die windschutzscheibe des trabants meiner eltern. heute kann ich beobachten, dass, auch bei geschwindigkeiten über 100km/h, ein schmetterling über mein auto geleitet wird. aerodynamik moderner fahrzeuge, windtunnel.
> aber wie gesagt, das sind nur die eigenen wahrnehmungen. das insekten die rotorblätter von windkraftanlagen derart verschmuzten, dass die industrie von messbaren effizienzverlusten spricht, war mir allerdings neu. man weigert sich halt über den tellerrand zu schauen, wenn einem etwas nur lange genug als sauber, gut und harmlos vorgestellt wird.



Wir müssen uns eingestehen, das jedes Handeln Auswirkungen hat, wir sollten uns nur informieren, welche das beste Nutzen-Schaden-Verhältnis aufweisen.

Ich *persönlich* kann mich da besser mit Windkraftanlagen anfreunden, als mit Kohlekraftwerken.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. März 2019)

An der LKW-Scheibe klebt auch kaum noch was, 
und die ist wirklich nicht besonders windschlüpfrig


----------



## fishhawk (10. März 2019)

Hallo,

dass es weniger Insekten gibt, wird wohl kaum einer abstreiten. Ob man das anhand von Scheibenklatschern tatsächlich fundiert berechnen könnte, würde ich mal bezweifeln.

Mein Kumpel fährt nen alten Landrover Defender, aber genaue Aufzeichnungen über die Entwicklung der Scheibenklatascher der letzten 15 Jahre hat er nicht. Er meint aber schon, dass jetzt weniger an Scheibe, Kühler und Scheinwerfer hängt.

Das Insektensterben dürfte viele verschiedene Ursachen haben. Das Volksbegehren wendet m.E.  sich nur gegen die Landwirtschaft.
Aber immerhin besser eine Ursache zu bekämpfen, als gar keine. Über die Ausgestaltung kann man aber durchaus geteilter Meinung sein.

Dass auch Parteien, die jetzt Front gegen die Landwirte machen, durchaus ihren Anteil an der negativen Entwicklung haben, dieses aber weit von sich schieben, konnte man ja immer wieder erleben.

Die "Vermaisung" der Flächen war ja höchstwahrscheinlich eine Folge der Anreize im  EEG-Gesetz.

Aber Doppelmoral und Heuchelei macht halt vor keiner Parteigrenze und keiner Wählerschaft halt.  Schuld sind immer nur die anderen.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass am Runden Tisch ein akzeptables Ergebnis gefunden wird.

Entscheiden wird dann wieder der Wähler.

Ich hoffe, dass dann nicht wieder Emotion vor Ratio gestellt wird, wie beim Volksbegehren.

Allein mir fehlt der Glaube.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der LFV hat dennoch über Einsprüche und Klagen in den letzten 2 Jahren einige Kraftwerke und Fließstreckenverbauungen erfolgreich verhindert. Ist ja auch ein angesehener Fachmann diesbezüglich als Präsident, der sein ganz spezielles Fachwissen als leidenschaftlicher Angler geschickt einbringt.



Das stimmt. Göttles Expertise und sein Standing in den entsprechenden Gremien hilft hier viel. Der LFV Bayern macht aus meiner Sicht derzeit generell sehr gute Arbeit, auch was die Weiterbildungsangebote an die Vereine anbelangt.


----------



## bombe20 (10. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich *persönlich* kann mich da besser mit Windkraftanlagen anfreunden, als mit Kohlekraftwerken.


ich hingegen finde es grob fahrlässig den ast auf dem man sitzt abzusägen, wenn man als rohstoffarmes land nur über stein- und braunkohle als natürliche energieträger verfügt. ich denke wir hätten das wissenschaftliche potenzial vorhandene technik noch effizienter und sauberer zu machen.
das spiegelt auch nur meine *derzeitige* meinung wider. festgefahren bin ich da nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. März 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> ich hingegen finde es grob fahrlässig den ast auf dem man sitzt abzusägen, wenn man als rohstoffarmes land nur über stein- und braunkohle als natürliche energieträger verfügt. ich denke wir hätten das wissenschaftliche potenzial vorhandene technik noch effizienter und sauberer zu machen.
> das spiegelt auch nur meine *derzeitige* meinung wider. festgefahren bin ich da nicht.



Grundsätzlich gehe ich da mit, aber die Krux ist, das man sich zu gegebener Zeit dazu keine Gedanken gemacht hat.

Die Kohleflöze sind weitgehend schon nicht mehr zu aktivieren, die Braunkohle finde ich in ihrem Flächenbedarf und dem Schwefelgehalt eher über, aber das Problem dabei ist, dass auch da keiner sich Gedanken gemacht hat, die darüber hinaus gehen in den ausgelatschten Wegen weiter zu gehen, bis man dem einen Riegel vorschiebt.


----------



## bombe20 (10. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Kohleflöze sind weitgehend schon nicht mehr zu aktivieren


derzeit gehe ich davon aus, dass das EEG ein irrweg ist. im kern nobel und gut, aber wenig durchdacht. sollten sich meine befürchtungen bestätigen werden wir an einem punkt ankommen, an dem umweltschutz auf heutigem niveau nicht mehr finanzierbar ist, weil eine stabile und sichere energieversorgung für unsere gesellschaft doch eine höhere priorität hat. die von dir erwähnten kohleflöze waren das erste porzellan, was auf diesem weg unwiederbringlich zerschmissen wurde. ob dadurch ein gesellschaftlicher schaden entsteht, ist heute noch nicht absehbar.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> ... aber das Problem dabei ist, dass auch da keiner sich Gedanken gemacht hat, die darüber hinaus gehen in den ausgelatschten Wegen weiter zu gehen, bis man dem einen Riegel vorschiebt.



Zukunftsweisende Konzepte liegen zu allen möglichen Themen in den Schubladen großer Konzerne. Am Ende geht es darum, auf welche Weise kurzfristig das meiste Geld zu verdienen ist. Nehmen wir das Thema Mulchsaat (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulchsaat): Sehr umweltfreundlich, ökonomisch aber nicht attraktiv für die Bauern.

Der maßgebliche Grund, warum viele Fertigungsanlagen heute irgendwo in Asien stehen und nicht automatisiert in Europa betrieben werden, ist ganz einfach der, dass der manuell arbeitende Chinese selbst bei Einrechnung aller Nebenfaktoren kostengünstiger arbeitet als eine Maschine. 

Fortschritt lässt sich oft nur von Staatsseite erzwingen (siehe Katalysatoren im Auto). It's all about money. Dumm wird's dann, wenn der Rest der Welt nicht mitmacht.


----------



## fishhawk (10. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Dumm wird's dann, wenn der Rest der Welt nicht mitmacht.



Beim Volksbegehren ging es aber um Maßnahmen das Insektensterben in Bayern zu bekämpfen.
Deshalb sitzen auch nur Interessenvertreter aus Bayern am Runden Tisch und die Regeln werden auch nur in Bayern rechtswirksam.
Ich hoffe, dass Herr Göttle da auch für Angler was erreichen kann.

Das Klima können wir Deutschen allein nicht retten. Da ist es auch völlig egal, ob einzelne Politiker zum Eisessen nach Kalifornien fliegen oder mit dem Hubschrauber zum Wandern ins Naturschutzgebiet. Das hat dann mehr was mit Glaubwürdigkeit zu tun.

Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, ob sich die Insektenbestände in BW seit 2001 signifikant besser entwickelt haben als in Bayern.


----------



## Mooskugel (11. März 2019)

https://www.bauerwilli.com/weniger-insektenmasse-aber-mehr-vielfalt-gut-so/

Hier eine meiner Meinung nach sehr gute Betrachtung zum Insektenrückgang im Krefelder Naturschutzgebiet Orschbroich, dass immer wieder als Referenz zum Insektensterben angeführt wird.


----------



## smithie (11. März 2019)

UMueller schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst. Sind wir nicht schon an einem Punkt bei diesen Diskussionen angelangt wo es garnicht darum geht den wahren Verursacher ausfindig zu machen.


Wann ging es denn in dieser Diskussion in der Öffentlichkeit denn um den eigentlichen Grund?
Machen die Bauern das aus Spaß?



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der LFV hat dennoch über Einsprüche und Klagen in den letzten 2 Jahren einige Kraftwerke und Fließstreckenverbauungen erfolgreich verhindert. Ist ja auch ein angesehener Fachmann diesbezüglich als Präsident, der sein ganz spezielles Fachwissen als leidenschaftlicher Angler geschickt einbringt.


Du schreibst bei Klagen in der Mehrzahl - ich weiß von einer, gibt's da mehr?
Dito bei Einsprüchen - was ist da raus gekommen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. März 2019)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> https://www.bauerwilli.com/weniger-insektenmasse-aber-mehr-vielfalt-gut-so/
> 
> Hier eine meiner Meinung nach sehr gute Betrachtung zum Insektenrückgang im Krefelder Naturschutzgebiet Orschbroich, dass immer wieder als Referenz zum Insektensterben angeführt wird.



Wer den Rückgang der Insektenmasse gut findet und sich dann ausschließlich darüber freut betrachtet die Lage zu einseitig.

Das ist gut vergleichbar mit den Stintbeständen und den Konsequenzen, wenn diese ausbleiben. Die Grundlage für, ich behaupte mal alle Beute-Räuber-Beziehungen sind Massenvorkommen einiger Arten, die die Nahrungsgrundlage für viele Andere bilden. Insektenfressende Vögel haben wenig davon, wenn 50 Individuen einer seltenen Käferart wieder kartiert wurden, aber die Tausenden blauen, grünen und goldenen Brummer mit ihren gefüllten Bäuchen ausbleiben, weil Ställe mit Kontaktinsektiziden gespritzt werden, um weniger Fliegen auf dem Hof zu haben. 

Die Natur fußt auf das Auftreten von Plagen, auf den sporadischen Überfluß, der die Arten sichert und durch großen Individuenzahlen eine genetische Vielfalt ermöglicht und damit Arten gegen veränderte Umwelteinflüsse wappnet.


----------



## Mooskugel (11. März 2019)

Ich freue mich nicht über den Rückgang der Insektenmasse, ich finde nur die tiefergehende Recherche welche Ursachen dieser zugrunde liegen sehr gut. Was hilft es denn wenn jetzt Aktionismus ausbricht und irgendwelche Maßnahmen getroffen werden die nicht wirklich helfen.



Testudo schrieb:


> Insektenfressende Vögel haben wenig davon, wenn 50 Individuen einer seltenen Käferart wieder kartiert wurden, aber die Tausenden blauen, grünen und goldenen Brummer mit ihren gefüllten Bäuchen ausbleiben, weil Ställe mit Kontaktinsektiziden gespritzt werden, um weniger Fliegen auf dem Hof zu haben.



Hier sieht man wieder sehr gut, daß es sehr wichtig ist zu definieren welche Ziele im Naturschutz verfolgt werden sollen. Der Hof mit Viehhaltung ist allein schon ein Eingriff in den Naturhaushalt. Wenn dieser Eingriff minimiert wird kommen wir der Natur wie sie ohne die Viehhaltung war wieder ein Stück näher, oder wollen wir die Natur/Umgebung so konservieren wie sie zum Tag X war?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. März 2019)

Zunächst sollten wir tunlichst dafür kämpfen, so wenig Arten zu verlieren, wie nur möglich, denn was weg ist, ist weg und auch wenn es Spielereien gibt, die versuchen irgendwann wieder mall ein Mammut zu schaffen, sollte man umsichtig und weniger selbstherrlich mit der Natur umgehen.


----------



## MarkusZ (11. März 2019)

Hallo,



> . Der Hof mit Viehhaltung ist allein schon ein Eingriff in den Naturhaushalt.



Das ist zwar richtig, beantwortet aber nicht die Frage, ob es mit oder ohne Viehhaltung mehr oder weniger Insektenmasse gäbe.

Ich hatte früher in der Nachbarschaft einge kleinbäuerlich wirtschaftende Betriebe, da war in Punkto Insekten schon deutlich mehr Betrieb zu sehen als heute, wo fast alle dicht gemacht haben oder bestenfalls nur noch ein paar Reitpferde in Pension haben. Ich hab als Kind auch noch per Hand Kartoffelkäfer und Larven abgesammelt und in Spiritus ertränkt. Die fallen jetzt schon mal weg.

Wie  bereits beschrieben hatten wir früher mit mehr Landwirtschaft auch mehr Fischnährtiere im Fluss. Ob das nur Korrelation oder Kausalität war weiß ich nicht.

Mit Prozentwerten lässt sich je nach Basjahr auch prima jonglieren.

Da wurden z.B. bei uns trotz Kormoran  um 50% mehr Äschen gefangen als im Vorjahr .
Also 3, statt 2 . Dürfen allerdings eh nicht entnommen werden.
Im Vergleich zum Spitzenjahr mit fast 1000 Stück hat sich prozentual aber nichts signifikant verändert.

Würde man in der Krefelder Studie nicht ausschließlich 1989 mit 2016 vergleichen, würden sich  auch die Prozentwerte ändern.

Egal, Insekentschwund an sich scheint es wohl tatsächlich zu geben und Bayern soll das Volk nun über Gegenmaßnahmen entscheiden.

Ob sich die Wähler da eher von Emotionen oder von Sachargumeten leiten lassen, wird der Volksenstscheid zeigen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wie  bereits beschrieben hatten wir früher mit mehr Landwirtschaft auch mehr Fischnährtiere im Fluss. Ob das nur Korrelation oder Kausalität war weiß ich nicht.



Das ist sicher so, aber auch dabei ist Landwirtschaft nicht gleich Landwirtschaft. Und da liegt heute wohl der Hasse im Pfeffer. 

Kleinbäuerliche Betriebe waren früher oft  sehr vielfältig, heute haben wir aber Tendenzen, in denen sich alle Spezialisieren und es überleben oft nur große Höfe, bzw. die Flächen konzentrieren sich in den Höfen, die dann auch heute nicht mehr (so) vielfältig bewirtschaftet werden.

Monokulturen erlauben den gezielteren und massiveren Einsatz von Spritzmitteln, also weniger Nahrungsangebot und Lebensraum und dieser ist besser geschützt- also einfach giftiger.

Unter diesen Umständen ist auch Landwirtschaft kein fördernder Faktor mehr für mehr Individuen und Artenvielfalt.


----------



## Mooskugel (11. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wie  bereits beschrieben hatten wir früher mit mehr Landwirtschaft auch mehr Fischnährtiere im Fluss. Ob das nur Korrelation oder Kausalität war weiß ich nicht.



Oder sind es die Kläranlagen und die daraus resultierende immer bessere Wasserqualität bzw. fehlende Nahrungsgrundlage der Wasserorganismen?


----------



## bombe20 (11. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher in der Nachbarschaft einge kleinbäuerlich wirtschaftende Betriebe, da war in Punkto Insekten schon deutlich mehr Betrieb zu sehen als heute


das habe ich auch so in erinnerung. schon die anzahl schwalben und spatzen, die durch die stallungen der dörflichen LPGs in der umgebung flogen und überall nisteten war gefühlt viel größer.



Testudo schrieb:


> Unter diesen Umständen ist auch Landwirtschaft kein fördernder Faktor mehr für mehr Individuen und Artenvielfalt.


vielleicht sind heute auch die heutigen hygienevorschriften in der nutztierhaltung nicht förderlich, um wie früher inseln der artenvielfalt zu sein?


----------



## MarkusZ (11. März 2019)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Oder sind es die Kläranlagen und die daraus resultierende immer bessere Wasserqualität bzw. fehlende Nahrungsgrundlage der Wasserorganismen?



Wird wie so oft verschiedene Ursachen haben.  Die Landwirte geben halt den besten Sündenbock ab.



> und es überleben oft nur große Höfe,



Bayern hat zwar nach den Stadtstaaten die kleinsten Betriebsgrößen überhaupt und auch zu ca. 90% Familienbetriebe, aber die Tendenz geht auch hier in die Richtung, die durch die EU-Förderung vorgegeben wird. Und die finde ich auch icht gut. Und die  meisten Vorschriften gelten unabhängig von der Betriebsgröße.

Ist aber egal, das Volksbegehren ist durch und die Iniatiatoren haben am Runden Tisch durchblcken lassen, dass sie nur zu weiteren Verschärfungen, aber nicht zu Kompromissen bereit sind.

Könnte spannend werden, welche Seite dann die diversen Fischereiverbände beim Volksentscheid unterstützen werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. März 2019)

[QUOTE="bombe20, post: 4906469, member: 169235

vielleicht sind heute auch die heutigen hygienevorschriften in der nutztierhaltung nicht förderlich, um wie früher inseln der artenvielfalt zu sein?[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

den früheren "klassischen" Bauern, der vielleicht 10-15 Stück Milchvieh, 20 Schweine und dazu Getreidewirtschaft etc. hatte,den gibt es fast nicht mehr.
Heute muss man sich da spezialisieren, um auf Dauer Überleben zu können. Und, wie Du richtig erwähnst, sind mittlerweile die Vorschriften zur Nutztierhaltung auch so, dass sich da eben kleine Bestände nicht rentieren. Hinzu kommt der massive Maisanbau für die Biogasanlagen welcher die Pachtpreise für Ackerland nach oben schnellen ließen. Vor 30 Jahren noch, war ein Maisfeld eine Rarität, heute sieht das ganz anders aus.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (11. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Hinzu kommt der massive Maisanbau für die Biogasanlagen welcher die Pachtpreise für Ackerland nach oben schnellen ließen. Vor 30 Jahren noch, war ein Maisfeld eine Rarität, heute sieht das ganz anders aus.



Es gab ja mal ne Ministerin, die die Bauern dazu aufgerufen hat, Energiepflanzen anzubauen um damit Biogas und Bioethanol zu produzieren,  zu den "Ölscheichs der Zukunft" zu werden und damit Zehntausende von Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen. 

Heutzutage schimpfen Politiker genau dieser Partei über die Vermaisung der Flächen und die Landwirte und wollen damit nun überhaupt nichts zu tun haben.

Bin schon auf den "Wahlkampf" beim Volksentscheid gespannt und wie man in 20 Jahren drüber denken wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. März 2019)

Der Landesverband hat nun die Vorsitzenden der Vereine zu einer Informationsveranstaltung zum Volksbegehren „Artenvielfalt“ verbunden mit der Regionalversammlung 2019 des Fischereiverbands Oberbayern und zur Diskussion mit den Vereinen eingeladen.
Grund waren Fischereivereine vom Inn und aus dem Münchner Raum, die Informationsbedarf bzgl. der Haltung von LFV und FVO zum Volksbegehren „Artenvielfalt“ und über das weitere Vorgehen der Verbände angemeldet haben.

Statt hier im AB zu spekulieren und gegen Verbände zu schimpfen, sollte man eben Kontakt, Gespräche und  Mitsprache mit diesen suchen.
Es hat schneller geklappt, als ich zunächst dachte …


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2019)

Hätte man als Dachverband nicht vorher seine Mitglieder informieren und fragen müssen? Nur mal so meine Gedanken....


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. März 2019)

Die Zeitschiene war sehr eng, keine 6 Tage nach Ankündigung eines runden Tisches, das erste Treffen dieses.
Das Positionspapier des Verbandes ist offen gestaltet. Jetzt gehört der "Angler im Tun" am Tisch vertreten und das in den Maßnahmen, die nun im übernächsten Schritt am Tisch diskutiert und formuliert werden, berücksichtigt.
Der Verband reagiert zeitschnell und richtig nun.


----------



## fishhawk (14. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hätte man als Dachverband nicht vorher seine Mitglieder informieren und fragen müssen? Nur mal so meine Gedanken....



Interessante Frage.

Der LFV Bayern hat  nach eigenen Angaben über 132.000 Mitglieder, das könnte dann schon etwas dauern.

Wen fragt eigentlich Anglerdemo, bevor man Gespräche mit Politikern führt?

Alle Unterstützer, alle Spender, alle Meeresangler in SH?



> Jetzt gehört der "Angler im Tun" am Tisch vertreten



Aber wer entscheidet, wer das ist?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Interessante Frage.
> 
> Der LFV Bayern hat  nach eigenen Angaben über 132.000 Mitglieder, das könnte dann schon etwas dauern.



Man hatte Zeit für eine Stellungnahme und hätte sicherlich die angeschlossenen Verbände, Vereine etc. informieren können und ist anscheinend erst nach Kritik (Informationsbedarf) von betroffenen Vereinen aktiv geworden. Aber das scheint ja normal zu sein und wird auch noch hier (versuchsweise) gerechtfertigt. Gibt für alles eine Ausrede...



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wen fragt eigentlich Anglerdemo, bevor man Gespräche mit Politikern führt?
> 
> Alle Unterstützer, alle Spender, alle Meeresangler in SH?


 Warum sollten wir? Wir kämpfen gegen neue (schwachsinnige) Verbote. Bestenfalls bleibt also alles beim jetzigem Stand. Wir sind niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig, denn unsere Unterstützer und Spender sind klar darüber informiert worden, dass die Gelder für die Klage im Fehmarnbelt eingesetzt werden, sogar im Voraus. Es gab ein klares Ziel, fertig! Jeder kann also frei entscheiden, ob er uns finanziell unterstützen möchte. Wir haben weder Mitglieder, noch eine Satzung oder ähnliches, beschliessen keine Regularien oder sorgen für Verbote oder Beschränkungen. Allerdings stimmen wir uns grundsätzlich im Team ab, haben einen Maßnahmenkatalog und klare Ziele definiert. Termine und Gesprächsinhalte werden im Vorfeld abgestimmt. Nennen wir das einfach mal strukturierte Teamarbeit gegen Angelverbote und für liberale Regelungen. Da können nur Naturschützer meckern...

Anders ist es bei der WiSH e.V.. Da beschliessen wir natürlich im Vorfeld mit den Mitgliedern alle Maßnahmen und stimmen diese satzungsgemäß ab. Die Umsetzung erfolgt dann durch den Vorstand nach Vorgabe des Mitgliederbeschlusses. Sollte die Zeit mal knapp sein, so finden wir immer die Möglichkeit alle Mitglieder vorher per Mail zu informieren und stehen natürlich dann auch für Fragen im Vorfeld zur Verfügung. Jeder weiß, dass ich 18 Stunden pro Tag per Handy erreichbar bin. In den Zeiten von modernen Kommunikationsmitteln gibt es zudem verschiedene Möglichkeiten, z.B. mit Skype und ähnlichem. Wir denken nämlich, dass sich das Internet durchsetzen wird und wir den Brieftaubenverschlag für die Zeit nach dem Internet nicht erhalten müssen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. März 2019)

Geladen (gerufen/berufen) zum runden Tisch ist zunächst der Landesverband gewesen. Jetzt liegen die jeweiligen Positionspapiere vor, formeller üblicher Schritt mit den gewohnt inhaltlichen Fassungen. 
Ich nehme somit  an, dass det LV auch weiterhin die Fischer I.w.B. vertreten wird. Jetzt werden wohl die Mitglieder der Bezirksverbände informiert und mit diesen diskutiert, zumindest jetzt der BV ObB. . Diese werden deutlich ihre Stimme einbringen, die mandatsmäßig eingeht.


----------



## fishhawk (14. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Wir sind niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig



Na das ist doch mal ne klare Ansage.

Ich finde  die Arbeit von Anglerdemo trotzdem gut und wünsche auch viel Erfolg.

Das wünsche ich auch den Verhandlern am Runden Tisch in Bayern.

Auch wenn mich noch niemand nach meiner Meinung dazu gefragt hat.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. März 2019)

Hast du denn dem LV mitgeteilt, dass du gefragt werden willst?


----------



## Luidor (15. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hast du denn dem LV mitgeteilt, dass du gefragt werden willst?



Hat mich der LV gefragt ob ich zahlen will?


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. März 2019)

Luidor schrieb:


> Hat mich der LV gefragt ob ich zahlen will?



In welchem Bezirksverband in Bayern bist du denn?

Dachte, du wohnst in Brandenburg, aber sorry, da habe ich wohl mal was falsch mitbekommen ….


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. März 2019)

Cancel.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. März 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Das ist üblich. Somit verhindert man, dass sich Gegenstimmen vormieren können.
> 
> Es ist üblich die Fristen sehr kurz zu halten wenn man sein Anliegen durchboxen und "Gegenaktionen" vermeiden möchte.



Ach Quatsch, sorry, das war zunächst ein vor-konstituierendes Treffen.

Wenn du damit meinst, es sollte gegen Angler gehen?!
Genau das Gegenteil von dem, was du sagt, liegt in Bezug auf Fischer vor:
Der, der eingeladen hat, will ja ausdrücklich, dass Angler beteiligt sind!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. März 2019)

Alles gut Toni, ich war Gedanklich ganz woanders..


----------



## MarkusZ (15. März 2019)

> hätte sicherlich die angeschlossenen Verbände, Vereine etc. informieren können



Warum  der plötzliche Sinneswandel?

Wurde bisher nicht gebetsmühlenhaft wiederholt, dass Verbände und Vereine ganz andere Interessen verfolgen als Angler?

Aber beim Runden Tisch soll das nun keine Rolle mehr spielen?

Ne Mitgliederberfragung wäre zwar wünschenswert, aber logistisch und wirtschaftlich wohl kaum machbar.

Und dass der Göttle vorher mit ca. 1000 Vereinsvorsitzenden skypen muss, halte ich auch nicht für praktikabel.

Mit den Verbänden, die das Volksbegehren unterstützen, braucht man wohl  auch nicht reden, denn die Initiatoren lehnen ja Kompromisse sowieso ab.

Bin schon froh, dass trotzdem wenigstens der LFV zum Runden Tisch eingeladen wurde.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wurde bisher nicht gebetsmühlenhaft wiederholt, dass Verbände und Vereine ganz andere Interessen verfolgen als Angler?



Könnten Angler denn mit Anglerinteressen gegen die Naturschutzinteressen stimmen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. März 2019)

Ein Sprecher einer Initiativen von ausdrücklich bekennenden Naturschützern sollte diese Frage selbst beantworten können.


----------



## MarkusZ (15. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Könnten Angler denn mit Anglerinteressen gegen die Naturschutzinteressen stimmen?



?????

Ist mir zu sibyllinisch.

Ich wüsste auch nicht, wo Angler überhaupt ein Stimmrecht haben sollten?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ein Sprecher einer Initiativen von ausdrücklich bekennenden Naturschützern sollte diese Frage selbst beantworten können.



Ich bin auch bekennender Naturschützer und es ist mir sogar wichtig, dass die anderen in unserem Team sich zeitgemäß und verantwortungsvoll mit dem Thema Naturschutz beschäftigen und über den Tellerrand schauen. Was jeder nebenbei noch so macht, ob als Angler oder Autofahrer, liegt in seinem Interesse. Wichtig ist uns, dass wir gemeinsam die Anglerinteressen vertreten.


----------



## MarkusZ (15. März 2019)

> Wichtig ist uns, dass wir gemeinsam die Anglerinteressen vertreten.



Finde ich auch gut so und danke auch für euer Engagement, auch wenn ihr selber bestimmt, was Anglerinteressen sind.


----------



## angler1996 (15. März 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Finde ich auch gut so und danke auch für euer Engagement, auch wenn ihr selber bestimmt, was Anglerinteressen sind.


ja nun, wer bestimmt , was Anglerinteressen sind ?


----------



## MarkusZ (15. März 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> ja nun, wer bestimmt , was Anglerinteressen sind ?



Da hat scheinbar jemand die Frage verstanden.

Die Antwort ist vermutlich 42.  "So long, and thanks for all the fish"


----------



## Luidor (15. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> In welchem Bezirksverband in Bayern bist du denn?
> 
> Dachte, du wohnst in Brandenburg, aber sorry, da habe ich wohl mal was falsch mitbekommen ….



Das ist immer noch so. Zum Glück 

Trotzdem läuft es doch bei allen LV´s gleich ab.
Zahlen dürfen wir, gefragt werden maximal, wenn überhaupt die Vorstände.

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren, wenn es bei euch anders läuft.

Scheint ja aber nicht so zu sein, wenn von vornherein einige Verbände die Aktion unterstützen ohne die Mitglieder zu fragen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (15. März 2019)

Luidor schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch so. Zum Glück
> 
> Trotzdem läuft es doch bei allen LV´s gleich ab.
> Zahlen dürfen wir, gefragt werden maximal, wenn überhaupt die Vorstände.
> ...



Ich kann Deinen Frust ja verstehen, aber kein Angler ist Mitglied in einem LFV.
Mitglied sind die Angelvereine. Und Du zahlst auch keine Mitgliedschaft im LFV.
Es wird zwar gerne so ausgewiesen, als Erklärung wie die Mitgliedsbeiträge im Verein zu stande kommen.  Die Mitgliedschaft im LFV zahlt aber der Angelverein als Mitglied.

Somit brauch KEIN LFV Dich als Angler (Du bist kein Mitglied) befragen.
Nicht mal der Angelverein in dem Du Mitglied bist muss Dich Fragen. (Vereinsrecht)
Durch die Vorstandswahl in der Mitgliederversammlung hat der Vorstand fast ein Persilschein bekommen.

Löse Dich besser von den Gedanken das Du ausser im Angelverein noch sonst irgendwo (LFV oder DAFV)  Mitglied bist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> ja nun, wer bestimmt , was Anglerinteressen sind ?



Naja, dazu schauen wir uns die Definition für das Angeln einfach mal an. "Angeln ist der Fischfang mit der Handangel" oder wie die UNO schreibt "Freizeitfischerei ist definiert als Fischerei auf Wassertiere (hauptsächlich Fische)" 

Selbst die Verbände schreiben ja zum Beispiel "*Natürlich wollen wir Angler in erster Linie unserem wunderschönen Hobby nachgehen*, doch dazu gehört auch, dass wir uns um unsere Gewässer kümmern." Angeln ist das Eine (Fische fangen), aber dazu gehört auch die Gewässerpflege. Fällt für (Meeres)Angler ja weg, sondern gilt nur für Bewirtschafter. Um die kümmern wir uns aber nicht- also können wir uns in Ruhe um das Angeln kümmern. Man was bin ich froh...


----------



## Grünknochen (15. März 2019)

Ein völlig legitimer Lobbyismus, der - wenn er denn konsequent und Ziel führend betrieben wird - absolut wichtig ist.


----------



## MarkusZ (15. März 2019)

> Man was bin ich froh



Glaub ich dir.

Während man sich anderswo noch Gedanken macht, wer überhaupt als Angler gilt, könnt ihr frei entscheiden was Anglerinteressen sind und Rechenschaft müsst ihr auch nicht ablegen.

Das erleichert zwar ggf. die Arbeit etwas, aber weniger wird deshalb wohl auch nicht werden.

Also nochmals danke für euer Engagement.

Bei den Verhandlern am Runden Tisch in Bayern warte ich noch die Ergebnisse ab.



> Löse Dich besser von den Gedanken das Du ausser im Angelverein noch sonst irgendwo (LFV oder DAFV) Mitglied bist.



Ich hab nen Mitgliedsausweis vom LFV und vom Bezirksverband, sind das dann etwa Fälschungen?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. März 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

Info für alle Angler, die nicht in Bayern leben:

Die Initiatoren des Volksbegehrens für die Artenvielfalt ("Rettet die Bienen") haben einen ganz klaren Schlachtplan, den sie auch offen darlegen, wie es mit der Aktion weitergehen soll.

Es ist vorgesehen, dass in allen anderen Bundesländern, in denen ebenfalls ein Volksbegehren rechtlich möglich ist, solch eines nach dem bayerischen Muster gestartet werden soll. In den anderen Bundesländern soll eine allgemeine öffentliche Kampagne gestartet werden die letztlich dazu führt, dass auch dort der Gesetzgeber ein entsprechendes Artenschutzgesetz beschließt. Vornehmliches Instrumentarium soll dort die Online-Petition sein.

Es ist also zu erwarten, dass bundesweit eine Artenschutzkampagne starten wird.

Logisch dass auch dort die LFV´s in der einen oder anderen Art und Weise in das Procedere eingebunden sein werden.

Für all diejenigen Angler, die den LFV´s nicht vertrauen und die zu der Sache ebenfalls gehört werden wollen: Ihr könnt aufgrund dieser Vorinfo schon mal organisatorische Schritte einleiten wie Ihr sicherstellen wollt, dass Ihr neben den LFV´s auch angehört werdet.

Sicher nicht leicht zu organisieren - aber von alleine wird sich das auch nicht einstellen. Also muss es gemacht werden.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2019)

Ich denke wir Angler werden eh bundesweit die Verlierer sein. Man schraubt weiter an der Abschaffung unseres Hobbies. Anti-Angel-Greta gibt es in jedem Bundesland...


----------



## fishhawk (15. März 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hast du denn dem LV mitgeteilt, dass du gefragt werden willst?



Nein, denn ich habe auch nie gesagt, dass ich unbedingt vorher gefragt werden möchte.

Ich denke, der Göttle kommt auch ohne mich gut klar.



> Ich denke wir Angler werden eh bundesweit die Verlierer sein.



Manchmal sind wir durchaus einer Meinung. So richtig zuversichtlich schaue ich auch nicht in Zukunft.

Leider wohne ich gut 150 km von der nächsten Staatsgrenze entfernt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (3. April 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

die Staatsregierung und die CSU haben die weiße Flagge gehisst. Sie verzichten auf einen Gegenentwurf zum Volksbegehren Artenschutz. Das heißt, der Gesetzesentwurf der Grünen und der Umwelt-/Naturschutzverbände wird unmittelbar geltendes Recht.

Für uns Angler bedeutet das zunächst, dass auch bei uns endlich der Uferrandstreifen verbindlich wird. Und noch Einiges mehr.

Was das alles in einem größeren Zusammenhang  zu bedeuten hat, dass der öffentliche Druck Richtung Umwelt- und Naturschutz so groß geworden ist, dass die CSU und die Staatsregierung hat einlenken müssen, darüber soll sich jeder seine eigenen Gedanken machen. Wir sollen ja hier nicht über allgemeine Politik diskutieren.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Grünknochen (4. April 2019)

Nee, der Gesetzesentwurf wird (unverändert und ohne Alternativvorschlag) in den Landtag eingebracht. Findet er dort die erforderliche Mehrheit, wird er Gesetz (nach Verkündung). Ansonsten geht das Spiel weiter...

Siehe auch (mit falscher Überschrift): http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...e-bienen-wird-in-bayern-gesetz-a-1261075.html


----------



## Fischer am Inn (4. April 2019)

Hallo

politisch ist  es bereits jetzt entschieden. Dass die Staatsregierung "Begleitgesetze" und ein "großes Versöhnungsgesetz" angekündigt hat, ist ein politisch-taktisches Manöver um die Niederlage umzudeuten.

Um es wieder Richtung Angler zu wenden: Der Erfolg  des Volksbegehrens ist ein Signal welche nochmals zunehmende Bedeutung Natur- und Umweltschutz in der Bevölkerung haben. Und für uns Angler daraus abgeleitet: Dagegen ankämpfen oder auf Höhe der gesellschaftspolitischen Entwicklung sein? Was bedeutet "Angeln" in der Jetztzeit? Welche Lobbyarbeit?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. April 2019)

Zitat:"Was bedeutet "Angeln" in der Jetztzeit?"

Wo? In der Gossstadt oder auf dem Land? 

Die Menschen in der Grossstadt sind doch eh komplett gaga.


----------



## Grünknochen (4. April 2019)

Interessante Erkenntnis. Beste Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet...


----------



## basslawine (4. April 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Um es wieder Richtung Angler zu wenden: Der Erfolg  des Volksbegehrens ist ein Signal welche nochmals zunehmende Bedeutung Natur- und Umweltschutz in der Bevölkerung haben. Und für uns Angler daraus abgeleitet: Dagegen ankämpfen oder auf Höhe der gesellschaftspolitischen Entwicklung sein?
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn


Ganz nebenbei, auch wenn die Bienen hier plakativ vorweg getragen wird, wird es ohne eine 180° Wende im Artenschutz mit unserem Hobby so oder so vorbei sein. Die Mittelchen die die Bienen plattmachen, räumen auch unter der Wasseroberfläche mit den Insekten auf. Biozide, die aus Schutzanstrichen von verputzten Gebäudeisolierungen in die Gewässer verschleppt werden, wurden schon vor Jahren von der TU Zürich in allen untersuchten Gewässern nachgewiesen, die Deutschen haben lieber gar nicht erst danach gesucht. Da ließe sich eine endlose Liste von Chemikalien aufführen die die Nahrungskette an unterschiedlichsten Stellen unterbrechen, und wenn wir (als Gesellschaft, nicht explizit die Anglerschaft) aus Profitgier und der Mär vom endlosen wirtschaftlichen Wachstum glaubend immer nur dem persönlichen naheliegendsten Vorteil verfolgend agieren, findet das Angeln in 20 Jahren nur noch am Teich mit Satzkarpfen und Puffforellen statt, die mit Soilent Blue aus der Gammelfischerei aufgepäppelt worden sind. Mit dem Slogan "Wir wollen doch nur Angeln" kommen wir hier nicht weiter.
Deshalb sollten wir auf der Seite der Veränderer in vorderster Front stehen und nicht auf der Seite der Besitzstandswahrer.
Und nein, das wird nicht ohne Zugeständnisse und Einschränkungen für uns ablaufen, bloß solange wir uns nur passiv verhalten und über die uns von anderen Akteuren aufgezwungenen Einschränkungen beschweren, wirds sicher ein böses Ende nehmen.
Wir sollten hier gestalterisch teilnehmen und zumindest versuchen unseren Einsatz als Teil der Lösung zu propagieren, ansonsten bleiben wir in der öffentlichen (und wahrscheinlich auch in der politischen) Wahrnehmung ein Teil des Problems und werden dementsprechend mitentsorgt.
Auf der Vereinsebene sehe ich da durchaus allerorten positive Ansätze und vor allen Dingen auch Taten, auf der Verbandsebene leider meistens nicht.


----------



## Nemo (4. April 2019)

basslawine schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei, auch wenn die Bienen hier plakativ vorweg getragen wird, wird es ohne eine 180° Wende im Artenschutz mit unserem Hobby so oder so vorbei sein. Die Mittelchen die die Bienen plattmachen, räumen auch unter der Wasseroberfläche mit den Insekten auf. Biozide, die aus Schutzanstrichen von verputzten Gebäudeisolierungen in die Gewässer verschleppt werden, wurden schon vor Jahren von der TU Zürich in allen untersuchten Gewässern nachgewiesen, die Deutschen haben lieber gar nicht erst danach gesucht. Da ließe sich eine endlose Liste von Chemikalien aufführen die die Nahrungskette an unterschiedlichsten Stellen unterbrechen, und wenn wir (als Gesellschaft, nicht explizit die Anglerschaft) aus Profitgier und der Mär vom endlosen wirtschaftlichen Wachstum glaubend immer nur dem persönlichen naheliegendsten Vorteil verfolgend agieren, findet das Angeln in 20 Jahren nur noch am Teich mit Satzkarpfen und Puffforellen statt, die mit Soilent Blue aus der Gammelfischerei aufgepäppelt worden sind. Mit dem Slogan "Wir wollen doch nur Angeln" kommen wir hier nicht weiter.
> Deshalb sollten wir auf der Seite der Veränderer in vorderster Front stehen und nicht auf der Seite der Besitzstandswahrer.
> Und nein, das wird nicht ohne Zugeständnisse und Einschränkungen für uns ablaufen, bloß solange wir uns nur passiv verhalten und über die uns von anderen Akteuren aufgezwungenen Einschränkungen beschweren, wirds sicher ein böses Ende nehmen.
> Wir sollten hier gestalterisch teilnehmen und zumindest versuchen unseren Einsatz als Teil der Lösung zu propagieren, ansonsten bleiben wir in der öffentlichen (und wahrscheinlich auch in der politischen) Wahrnehmung ein Teil des Problems und werden dementsprechend mitentsorgt.
> Auf der Vereinsebene sehe ich da durchaus allerorten positive Ansätze und vor allen Dingen auch Taten, auf der Verbandsebene leider meistens nicht.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich bin grundsätzlich auch bereit, gewisse Einschränkungen hinzunehmen, sofern sie denn tatsächlich wirksam sind. Ich habe aber die Befürchtung, dass man als Angler vor lauter Aktionismus in einen Topf mit anderen Gruppen geworfen wird und Beschränkungen auferlegt bekommt, die gar nichts bringen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. April 2019)

Bevor man Anglern wieder mit Auflagen überschüttet sind langsam mal eher andere dran. Die Verursacher.
Wie wäre es dann mal mit Sanierung der Kanalisation?
Unser Kanalisationssystem ist grösstenteils aus dem Jahr "1900".
Soviel Mist versickert durch die maroden Kanäle ins Grundwasser.
Eine Sanierung wird Milliarden kosten.
Manchen privaten Eigentümer würde eine Sanierung ruinieren.

Insektensterben durch Windräder?

Fischsterben durch Wasserkraftwerke?
Angelverbote in Natura 2000 u. FFH Gebieten.

Wessen Rechte werden beschnitten?

Wir sind knapp 8 Milliarden Menschen auf diesen Planeten. In DE ca. 80 Millionen.
Die Uhr wird man nicht zurückstellen können.

Ich bin nicht bereit weitere Einschränkungen zu akzeptieren. Ändern werde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht. Aber von mir kommt nichts  freiwillig.

Mittlerweile bekommen wir Angelverbote weil sich die Marina in den Kanälen breit macht und sich gestört fühlt.
Die dürfen mit ihren Spassbooten die Luft verpesten. Angler müssen weichen.


@Grünknochen

Ich sehe ein grosses Dis zwischen Städter und Landwirte.
Städter schreiben Landwirten vor...

Im Grunde ist es wie "der Strom kommt aus der Steckdose".

Wir schieben viel auf die Landwirte. Sollten uns als Städter aber mal an die eigene Nase packen.


----------



## basslawine (4. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich bin grundsätzlich auch bereit, gewisse Einschränkungen hinzunehmen, sofern sie denn tatsächlich wirksam sind. Ich habe aber die Befürchtung, dass man als Angler vor lauter Aktionismus in einen Topf mit anderen Gruppen geworfen wird und Beschränkungen auferlegt bekommt, die gar nichts bringen.



Das ist wohl bisher auch so, hängt aber meiner Meinung nach damit zusammen dass wir letztendlich nur die Ergebnisse der Anderen vor die Nase gesetzt bekommen und die sind dann natürlich nicht primär in unserem Interesse, sondern in deren.
Wir gehören an den Anfang des Entscheidungsprozesses um Einfluss auf die Entstehung der Regeln und Einschränkungen zu nehmen.
da wir aber im Gegensatz zu den Big Playern im Naturschutz (NABU,BUND) nur äußerst dürftig in den Entscheiderebenen vernetzt sind, sondern in den letzten Jahren mit Grabenkämpfen beschäftigt waren, wird uns meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes übrig bleiben als entweder als Juniorpartner überhaupt noch einige unserer Ideeen einzubringen (dann über die Verbände mit bekanntlich zweifelhafter Schlagkraft), oder wir müssen eine eigene Grassroot-Bewegung der real angelnden Bevölkerung auf die Beine stellen, was angesichts der weit auseinander diffundierenden Einzelinteressen in der Anglerschaft (Urban Street fishing, Kochtopfangler, Retro-Bambusrutenfischer, Schubkarre voller Hightech zum 5 Tage Biwak-Fischer usw. usf.) jetzt auch nicht so richtig wahrscheinlich ist.
Ich persönlich würde aber eine wie auch immer geartetete breit angelegte Aktionsgemeinschaft besser finden, nur dazu müssten wir erstmal den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner finden, hinter dem wir uns alle guten Gewissens versammeln können.
Und das könnte durchaus der aufgrund der deutschen Gesetzteslage sowieso zwingende Naturschutzgedanke sein.


----------



## basslawine (4. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Bevor man Anglern wieder mit Auflagen überschüttet sind langsam mal eher andere dran. Die Verursacher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry aber das beisst sich zumindest teilweise, leider sind in diesem Fall die Landwirte auch ganz klar Verursacher, die Artenvielfalt in den Städten hat weitaus geringer abgenommen als in den ländlichen Gegenden.
Die flächendeckende Berieselung er Landschaft mit den Errungenschaften der Agrochemie haben nicht die Städter erfunden.
Das ist aber keine Schuldzuweisung, schließlich sind die Landwirte auch nur ein player unter anderen und durch wirtschaftliche Zwänge gebunden. Die schwarzen Schafe mal aussen vor,  die gibts in jeder Gruppe.
Es gilt die politische Rahmenbedingungen zu ändern, und hier wurden in den letzten Jahrzehnten ganz klar die falschen Anreize gefördert wie Biogas und Wasserkraft und dass dann noch mit verpflichtenden finanziellen Zusagen für die nächsten Dekaden, so dass sich hier schon rein gesetzgeberisch nicht so einfach der Kurs korregieren lässt, bzw. der Otto-Normalbürger jede dieser Änderungen finanzieren muss.

und nur so nebenbei: das Verhalten der Landwirtschaftlichen Lobbyistenverbände ist größtenteils auf die wenigen industriellen landwirschaftlichen Betriebe zugeschnitten und was dabei rauskommt ist einfach nur traurig und kontraproduktiv (siehe z.B- gerade wieder der Protest gegen die Anpassung der Düngemittelverordnung in NDS).
Hier wird Profitmaximierung auf dem Rücken der Gesamtbevölkerung betrieben ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste und die langfristigen Folgen.

Diese Skt. Florian Argumentation sollte endlich zu den Akten gelegt werden


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. April 2019)

Es dreht sich ein Rädchen ins andere. Das Thema auch zur "Agrochemie" ist sehr komplex.
Auch von Städtern gewünscht und gefordert.  Auch gewünscht und gefordert die Gülle unterzugraben statt nur aufzuspritzen.
Offene Misthaufen auch nicht erwünscht. Wo sich früher Insekten tummeln konnten.
Aber den Gestank konnte der Stadtflüchter in seinem Neu-Wohnbaugebiet neben dem bauernhof nicht ertragen.
Nene, so einfach ist das alles nicht um mit dem Finger auf den Landwirt zu zeigen während wir unser Kanalsystem verroten lassen und Nitrat, Medikamente etc. ins Grundwasser versickert.

Das was Du beschreibst, ist genau das was ich meine. Mit den Finger auf andere zeigen.

Und die Letzten, die Angler, sollen die Ersten sein bei Einschränkungen?
Es bringt nichts wenn wir Angler uns einschränken und andere weiter so machen wie bisher.
So manches Gewässer wäre ohne uns nicht das was es heute ist.


----------



## basslawine (4. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Es dreht sich ein Rädchen ins andere. Das Thema auch zur "Agrochemie" ist sehr komplex.
> Auch von Städtern gewünscht und gefordert.  Auch gewünscht und gefordert die Gülle unterzugraben statt nur aufzuspritzen.
> Offene Misthaufen auch nicht erwünscht. Wo sich früher Insekten tummeln konnten.
> Aber den Gestank konnte der Stadtflüchter in seinem Neu-Wohnbaugebiet neben dem bauernhof nicht ertragen.
> ...



Volle Zustimmung!
Das ist eine extrem komplexe Melange mit viele Akteuren und die Landwirte nur ein "Rädchen" (allerdings im Bezug auf das momentane Insektensterben und den resultierenden Artenrückgang ein ziemlich großes), und wie du richtig erwähnst den Zwängen aus Verbraucherverhalten, gesetzgeberischen Fehlanreizen und wirtschaftlichen Notwendigkeiten unterworfen.
Ich habe auch nichts anderes geschrieben.

Ein Großteil der momentan ablaufenden negativen Veränderungen  werden wir sowieso nicht mehr umkehren können, allerhöchstens abschwächen. Trotzdem ist ein allgemeiner Kurswechsel notwendig und der betrifft nicht nur ausgewählte Bevölkerungsgruppen, sondern Alle.
Unsere Wahl als Angler ist gerade, ob wir agieren wollen (in Sinne von positiv daran mitwirken) oder nur reagieren (im Sinne von Skt. Florian).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. April 2019)

Ein grosses?
Wie gross ist denn der Anteil der Lichtverschmutzung am Insektensterben?
Windkrafträder sollen doch auch Millionen Insekten killen.
Und die vielen privaten Gärten mit Stein, englischen Rasen + Roundup::
Zum Landwirt, auch dieser muss in diesem System welches wir geschaffen haben leben und überleben.
Sollen wir die Landwirtschaft in DE abschaffen und das "Korn" aus Afrika, China und Russland importieren?

Oder mal ganz blöde, verzichtest Du auf das Autofahren um eine Biene zu retten?
Und wenn es nur ans Angelgewässer geht.
oder brauchst Du nun ein gesetz welche Dir solche Fahrten mit dem PKW verbietet? 

Wir Angler haben einen grossen Anteil daran, dass manche Gewässer+ Umland heute schützenwert sind.
Was sollen wir noch machen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. April 2019)

Unterm Strich bleibt uns nur eins, zu begreifen, das es so nicht weitergeht. Es geht nicht weiter mit der Konzentration an Fleischproduzenten, weil wir die Gülle nicht mehr verträglich unter bringen und damit unser Grundwasser in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Nitrat ist karzinogen.

Es geht nicht so weiter mit dem Einsatz von Spritzmitteln, denn auch diese sind bereits in unserem Grundwasser nachweisbar und ebenso bereits als karzinogene Stoffe identifiziert.

Das betrifft die Menschen in weiten Teilen unseres Landes und ist keinesfalls nur ein Ding zwischen Land- und Stadtbevölkerung.

Dabei haben diese Stoffe auch starke Auswirkungen auf die von uns befischten Gewässer und es sollte als Angler da doch nur eine Meinung geben, das dies so schnell wie möglich eingeschränkt werden sollte.


----------



## gründler (4. April 2019)

Immer wenn Menschen sich über sowas Unterhalten...fällt mir das dazu ein.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Unterm Strich bleibt uns nur eins, zu begreifen, das es so nicht weitergeht. Es geht nicht weiter mit der Konzentration an Fleischproduzenten, weil wir die Gülle nicht mehr verträglich unter bringen und damit unser Grundwasser in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Nitrat ist karzinogen.
> 
> Es geht nicht so weiter mit dem Einsatz von Spritzmitteln, denn auch diese sind bereits in unserem Grundwasser nachweisbar und ebenso bereits als karzinogene Stoffe identifiziert.
> 
> ...



Dann fang doch an.
Schmeiss dein PC, Handy in die Ecke. Bring es zum Recycling.
Schmeiss Dein Job weg. Kündige.
Pflanz Dein Obst und Gemüse im Garten an. (Aber Bio ungedüngt und ohne Insektiziede etc.) Leg Dir ein paar Fleischlieferanten an (ohne Kraftfutter und Medikamente) .
Back Dein Brot selber.
Lass die Beleuchtung Abends aus, besonders zu Weihnachten.
Usw.
Werde zum Aussteiger.  

Rette die Bienen.

Unrealistisch nicht wahr? 

Aber der Landwirt soll..


----------



## basslawine (4. April 2019)

Lieber Kopfschuettel,
Ich habs jetzt begriffen, die Landwirte und Angler dürfen so weitermachen wie bisher.
Die bösen Städter mit betonierten Gärten und empfindlichen Nasen müssen sich ändern.

Ich bin auf dem Dorf aufgewachsen und hatte das Glück, 6 Jahre meiner Jugend tagtäglich auf einem benachbarten Bauernhof rumstromern und mithelfen zu dürfen. 
Jetzt wohn ich in der Stadt, fahre mit dem Diesel (Stufe 4, ich Sau!) zum Angeln und habe aus Alibizwecken meinen Handtuchgarten  Vogel- und Insektenfreundlich gestaltet.

ich denke, damit habe ich genug gemacht,oder? Also lehne ich mich zurück und  warte, das die Anderen auch mal was machen, was ich, wo immer es an- oder unangebracht ist auch öffentlich kundtue.
Wenn mich noch irgendwer auffordert mein Verhalten zu überdenken oder zumindest mal in Frage zu stellen, verweise ich auf die anderen 7.999.999.999 Mitbürger, die erstmal dran sind oder wähle gleich irgendeine Protestpartei mit simplen Ansichten, allerdings ohne Lösungsansätze. Meine Informationen selektiere ich immer unter dem Gesichtspunkt, was mir gerade am Besten in den Kram  passt.

In einer Diskussion Argumente auszutauschen und einen Konsens zu suchen ist ein Zeichen der Schwäche und muss konsequent mit immer den gleichen Worthülsen  unterbunden werden.

Bzgl. der Verbieterei (ein bevorzugtes Privileg der Grünen): scheinbar der einzige Weg um in D Veränderungen herbeizuführen, ansonsten hat gefälligst jeder das Recht auf Maximierung seines hedonistischen Selbstbefriedigungsbedarfs.

Vorhin hätte ich fast geschrieben und mich dafür bedankt, dass hier endlich mal wieder eine gesittete Diskussion ohne Realitätsverweigerung stattfindet, Gut dass ich das nicht getan habe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. April 2019)

Die Realität ist, dass man das Insektensterben nicht aufhalten kann und wird.
Genauso wie man den Klimawandel nicht aufhält.
ich stecke den Kopf nicht in den sand, natürlich kann man es sich in DE in Europa schön machen.
Fragt sich nur wer davon letztendlich satt wird und was gerettet wurde....bei 8 Milliarden Menschen Tendenz steigend.

Deutschland steht mit der Energiewende alleine in Europa.

In Brasilien wird ganz massiv der Tropenwald abgeholzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. April 2019)

Wenn du überleben willst,  wenn dir deine Kinder oder Enkel nicht gleichgültig sind,wirst du auch nicht drumherum kommen, etwas zu ändern.

Ich habe mein Leben schon sehr stark verändert, aber das macht mir auch nicht sehr viel aus, ich lege auf viele Dinge keinen Wert, ohne die andere verzweifeln würden.

Ich habe 10 Jahre in Ungarn auf meiner eigenen Scholle gelebt und das sicher nicht schlecht.

Was soll das bringen, wenn jeder sein Brot selber backt, und damit zig Öfen geheizt werden, statt nur einer? 

Wir haben vor einem Jahr ein Viertel von einem Ochsen gekauft, der wurde extensiv in Weidewirtschaft gehalten, auf der Weide geschossen und war saulecker.

Wenn nicht überall Lichter an wären, ohne das sich jemand dort aufhält, wenn nicht alle 3-4 Jahre ein neues Auto fällig wäre.....

Unrealistisch ist der verzweifelte Glaube so weiter machen zu können, obwohl jeder die Veränderungen beobachtet, auch die die sich winden wie ein Aal, weil sie einfach nicht los lassen wollen von den guten Gewohnheiten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. April 2019)

Zitat:"Unrealistisch ist der verzweifelte Glaube so weiter machen zu können, obwohl jeder die Veränderungen beobachtet,.."

Wir werden mit den Folgen leben müssen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (4. April 2019)

Genau so Unrealistisch ist aber auch Fehler die über Jahre gemacht worden sind im  Handstreich ungeschehen machen zu können.

Das ist für mich Operative Hektik verbreiten um (Wähler) Stimmen zu generieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. April 2019)

Immer mehr Wissenschaftler erheben das Wort, weil sie die Ignoranz nicht ertragen können.

Aber der Plebs erklärt, er könne es nicht ändern, es wäre Schicksal, Gottgegeben.

Und alles wird auf dem Tisch der florierenden Wirtschaft geopfert, die nur dann florieren kann, wenn sie Wachstum nachweisen kann. Unbegrenztes Wachstum auf einem begrenzten Planeten ist nicht.

Die kleine Greta Thunberg hat recht, man bekommt euch nur über die Angst. In Bangladesh, auf den Malediven und einigen anderen Inseln haben die Menschen schon Angst und neben der akuten Bedrohung durch steigende Meeresspiegel, werden auch wir eine weitere Veränderung unseres Wetters bemerken. Die Angst kommt auch zu uns, auf direktem oder indirektem Weg durch Migration zum Beispiel.



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Genau so Unrealistisch ist aber auch Fehler die über Jahre gemacht worden sind im  Handstreich ungeschehen machen zu können.
> 
> Das ist für mich Operative Hektik verbreiten um (Wähler) Stimmen zu generieren.



Die Wählerstimmen sind doch schon gewonnen, die Wähler von morgen stimmen gerade mit den Füßen ab und es wäre ein Wunder, wenn es dann heißt weiter so.


----------



## Nemo (4. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Die Realität ist, dass man das Insektensterben nicht aufhalten kann und wird.
> Genauso wie man den Klimawandel nicht aufhält.
> ich stecke den Kopf nicht in den sand, natürlich kann man es sich in DE in Europa schön machen.
> Fragt sich nur wer davon letztendlich satt wird und was gerettet wurde....bei 8 Milliarden Menschen Tendenz steigend.
> ...



...also einfach weitermachen, bis alles zerstört ist. Glückwunsch zu dieser Einstellung. Muss man sich auch nicht mehr wundern, wie es überhaupt so weit kommen konnte


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Immer mehr Wissenschaftler erheben das Wort, weil sie die Ignoranz nicht ertragen können.
> 
> Aber der Plebs erklärt, er könne es nicht ändern, es wäre Schicksal, Gottgegeben.
> 
> ...



Euch? Oder müsste es nicht *uns* heissen? Jeder ist ein Teil des Systems.

Ob sie Recht hat oder nicht.  Auch sie ist ein Teil des Systems und nutzt es für sich.
Auch dies ist ein Geschäft...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> ...also einfach weitermachen, bis alles zerstört ist. Glückwunsch zu dieser Einstellung. Muss man sich auch nicht mehr wundern, wie es überhaupt so weit kommen konnte



Du machst doch auch so weiter.
Nutzt einen PC, ein Handy etc., meinst wahrscheinlich mit dem Verzicht auf Plasiktüten hast Du einen grossen Beitrag zum Umweltschutz geleistet.
Aber ist ok, wenn Du Dich damit gut fühlst.., es dein Gewissen beruhigt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. April 2019)

Gegen die Abholzung wird auf vielen Wegen angekämpft ein besonders interessantes Projekt ist zum Beispiel dieses hier. Da hat ein Finkbeiner mal was gemacht und nicht nur drüber lamentiert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Gegen die Abholzung wird auf vielen Wegen angekämpft ein besonders interessantes Projekt ist zum Beispiel dieses hier. Da hat ein FInkbeiner mal was gemacht und nicht nur drüber lamentiert.



Wie? Keine spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie?  

Zitat:"Die Wählerstimmen sind doch schon gewonnen, die Wähler von morgen stimmen gerade mit den Füßen ab und es wäre ein Wunder, wenn es dann heißt weiter so."

Ja, schauen wir mal.
Ob man  aber schlussendlich bereit ist auf viele Annehmlichkeiten zu verzichten?

So gewisse Personen haben in den 60iger auch gemeint die Welt bzw. min. Deutschland revolutionieren zu müssen..


----------



## Nemo (4. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Du machst doch auch so weiter.
> Nutzt einen PC, ein Handy etc., meinst wahrscheinlich mit dem Verzicht auf Plasiktüten hast Du einen grossen Beitrag zum Umweltschutz geleistet.
> Aber ist ok, wenn Du Dich damit gut fühlst.., es dein Gewissen beruhigt.



Wenn du dich mit Gewalt blamieren wolltest, dann hast du das gerade geschafft.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mit Gewalt blamieren wolltest, dann hast du das gerade geschafft.



Ja genau, es ist sowas von Realitätsfern.
Und genau deswegen wird sich nichts ändern.
Und da kannst Du gerne mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen.
Du bist nicht wirklich besser, nur anders.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. April 2019)

Wie ihr immer aufs "Welt retten müssen" kommt...
Mit der Messlatte lassen sich alle kleineren und regionale Aktionen in der Luft zerreißen, da die Wirkung der Einzelnen aufs große Ganze immer verschwindend gering ist. Zeigt aber vor Allem, dass man den Sinn nicht verstanden hat.


----------



## basslawine (4. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Wie? Keine spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie?
> 
> Zitat:"Die Wählerstimmen sind doch schon gewonnen, die Wähler von morgen stimmen gerade mit den Füßen ab und es wäre ein Wunder, wenn es dann heißt weiter so."
> 
> ...



Du bist echt ein komischer Vogel,
Altklug ohne auch nur ein echtes Argument ausser "Bringt doch eh nix", herrlich.
Frag mal in St. Petersburg nach ob die noch nen Bot für die sozialen Netzwerke brauchen.
An der Anzahl der auf dich herabregnenden Zustimmungen hier im Board lese ich ab, dass du gerne die Plattitüden des "Deutschen Michels" bedienst, na wenigstens haben die Revolutionäre der 60er bei dir keinen Eindruck hinterlassen (in der heutigen Gesellschaft schon, ist dir nur noch nicht aufgefallen) und dich in deiner erkenntnisbefreiten Existenz nicht beeinträchtigt.

Greta und die FFF Bewegung werden uns schön den Arsch aufreissen, die Politik kann die nicht vereinnahmen, wie gerne man die auch als von sonstwo und sonstwem gesteuert diffamiert. Die haben erkannt, dass die Einstellung  unserer Generation und die jetzige Wirtschaftsform das Problem darstellen und deshalb auch nicht die richtigen Ansprechpartner für Veränderungen sind.
Und wer glaubt, dass die sich so schnell mundtot machen lassen, wird sich meiner Meinung nach noch wundern.
Da wird dann nicht mehr mit den Füssen abgestimmt (in deinem Fall wahrscheinlich mit Pantoffeln bestückt) sondern mglw. mit der Zaunlatte in der Hand.
Bis dahin wünsche ich dir viel Spass mit deinen Stammtischkollegen.

P.S.: Schon klar, dass  du da ganz entspannt drüberstehst, deshalb brauchst das auch gar nicht hier kundzutun. Danke für die Bestätigung meiner Vorurteile.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2019)

Hallo,

wie sagte die Greta so schön: "Ich will, dass ihr in Panik geratet". Das heißt aber nichts anderes als: "Ich will, dass ihr überhastet, unüberlegt, unzweckmäßig, unvernünftig und kopflos handelt". Dies ist wirklich sehr hilfreich. Und jemanden, der solchen Quatsch sagt, rennen die Jugendlichen hinterher. Offensichtlich kennt da niemand die Bedeutung des Wortes. Aber wie sagte einst Fontane so treffend: "Gegen eine Dummheit, die gerade in Mode ist, kommt keine Klugheit auf".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## basslawine (4. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sagte die Greta so schön: "Ich will, dass ihr in Panik geratet". Das heißt aber nichts anderes als: "Ich will, dass ihr überhastet, unüberlegt, unzweckmäßig, unvernünftig und kopflos handelt". Dies ist wirklich sehr hilfreich. Und jemanden, der solchen Quatsch sagt, rennen die Jugendlichen hinterher. Offensichtlich kennt da niemand die Bedeutung des Wortes. Aber wie sagte einst Fontane so treffend: "Gegen eine Dummheit, die gerade in Mode ist, kommt keine Klugheit auf".
> 
> ...


Ich würde das eher so verstehen:
Bisher konnte die Politik jede ernstgemeinte tiefgreifende Änderungsinitiative entweder vereinnahmen, blocken oder diffamieren, damit alles schön beim Alten bleibt und man sich weiter schön die Taschen vollmachen kann.
Die Panik wird in bestimmten Kreisen dann auftauchen, wenn Sie merken dass sie damit in diesem Falle nicht durchkommen und dass es diesmal weder mit Schmiergeld noch Drohungen noch Beschwichtigungen getan ist. Ich behaupte mal, dass die Panik (wenn auch noch nicht als solche zu erkennen) auch schon Ihre Wurzeln gesetzt hat und deshalb z.b. Merkel anfangs diesen unsägliche Russlandfernsteuerungsverdacht geäussert hat (anschließend dann aber urplötzlich voll des Lobes für die Aktion war). Angst macht das, was man nicht in seinem Sinne beeinflussen kann aber trotzdem passiert.
Unser rumlamentieren hier ist auch nicht sehr hilfreich, und trotzdem rennen den hier geäusserten klaren Halbwahrheiten Leute hinterher, die nicht mehr so richtig jugendlich sind. Fontane hat trotzdem recht!
Im Falle der Politiker kommt noch panikunterstützend dazu, das sich da mglw. eine ganze Generation von Neuwählern gerade hinter einer Sache vereinigt, wo sie auf der falschen Seite stehen (und das gilt für alle derzeitigen Parteien inkl. den Grünen) und der Wirtschaft fällt auf, dass sie da gar keine Lobbyisten plaziert hat und nicht weiss  wohin sie die Schmiergeldzahlungen überweisen soll
Das mögen die gar nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. April 2019)

Lajos es schon beinah Tradition, das wir entgegengesetzte Positionen zu Themen inne haben. 

Die gute Greta hat begriffen, das die Menschen faul, dumm und träge sind und nur so in Wallungen versetzt werden können. 

Aber oft wird sie zu unrecht kritisiert, denn ihre Aussagen geben ja überwiegend lediglich die Meinung von immer mehr Wissenschaftlern wieder. Aktuell mehr als 26000 fakultätsübergreifend.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Lajos es schon beinah Tradition, das wir entgegengesetzte Positionen zu Themen inne haben.
> 
> Die gute Greta hat begriffen, das die Menschen faul, dumm und träge sind und nur so in Wallungen versetzt werden können.
> 
> Aber oft wird sie zu unrecht kritisiert, denn ihre Aussagen geben ja überwiegend lediglich die Meinung von immer mehr Wissenschaftlern wieder. Aktuell mehr als 26000 fakultätsübergreifend.



Hallo,

ich glaube nicht, dass die Greta viel begriffen hat und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Menschen grundsätzlich faul, dumm und träge sind. Zu den Wissenschaftlern, da hat mir am letzten Sonntag bei Anne Will der Professor Lesch wieder gereicht. Was der da für unwissenschaftlichen Nonsens losließ. Er sollte sich halt vorher schlau machen oder nach dem Motto "Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten" handeln, dann blamiert man sich vielleicht auch nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. April 2019)

Lajos, wenn die gewusst hätten, was wir hier für eine Koryphäe an Board haben, hätten sie dich dazu eingeladen und du hättest uns die Welt schon erklärt.

Wenn man immer öfter denkt, der Rest der Menschheit liegt daneben, verhält es sich wie auf der Autobahn. 

Schei... Radio, denen kann man auch nichts mehr glauben. Von Wegen,  ein Geisterfahrer auf meiner Strecke, die fahren alle falsch rum


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sagte die Greta so schön: "Ich will, dass ihr in Panik geratet". Das heißt aber nichts anderes als: "Ich will, dass ihr überhastet, unüberlegt, unzweckmäßig, unvernünftig und kopflos handelt". Dies ist wirklich sehr hilfreich. Und jemanden, der solchen Quatsch sagt, rennen die Jugendlichen hinterher. Offensichtlich kennt da niemand die Bedeutung des Wortes. Aber wie sagte einst Fontane so treffend: "Gegen eine Dummheit, die gerade in Mode ist, kommt keine Klugheit auf".
> 
> ...



Greta Thunberg ist klug und ihr Kampf gegen die aktuelle Industriepolitik (und fehlende Umweltpolitik) ist sehr gut. Die Gesellschaft muss sich ändern und unsere Kinder werden sie ändern. Meine Tochter (19) steht mit beiden Beinen im Leben (Mechatroniker) und hat hier zu Hause durchgesetzt, dass nur noch Eier von Höfen gekauft werden, die männliche Küken aufziehen. Richtig so.

Wie wenig nativ Greta ist, zeigt übrigens ihre Meinung zur Atomkraft: https://www.rtl.de/cms/greta-thunberg-bei-anne-will-atomkraft-ist-nicht-die-zukunft-4316833.html
Hut ab!

Dass globale Veränderung ohne die wesentliche Einbeziehung von Asien und Afrika (Stichwort Bevölkerungswachstum) nicht funktionieren wird, ist auch klar. Aber man muss einen ersten Schritt in die richtige Richtung tun.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube nicht, dass die Greta viel begriffen hat und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Menschen grundsätzlich faul, dumm und träge sind. Zu den Wissenschaftlern, da hat mir am letzten Sonntag bei Anne Will der Professor Lesch wieder gereicht. Was der da für unwissenschaftlichen Nonsens losließ. Er sollte sich halt vorher schlau machen oder nach dem Motto "Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten" handeln, dann blamiert man sich vielleicht auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir die Aussagen von Lesch angehört (



). Der Mann hat zu 100% Recht. Wie eigentlich immer, wenn er was sagt 

Ich bin übrigens nicht irgendein "Öko-Heini" oder so was, sondern verdiene mein Geld mit internationalen Projekten. Deshalb muss man aber trotzdem Tatsachen anerkennen. Und ja, unsere Wirtschaft wird leiden oder muss sich wandeln. Aber das tut sie ja schon.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Aussagen von Lesch angehört (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

na ja, die Aussage mit den Stürmen, die unsere Schulen wegfegen/wegreissen werden, als er vor den kommenden Stürmen ein Horrorszenario beschrieb, ist wenig wissenschaftlich. Ist doch die Zeit der weltweit häufigsten und auch schwersten Stürme schon ein paar Jahrzehnte her. War in den 1980ern.
Ich halte übrigens nicht viel von ihm. Er ist ein guter Selbstdarsteller, der auf jeden Zug aufspringt. Er ist Astro-Physiker, da gehört die Klimasache ja nicht unbedingt zu seinem Fachgebiet. Und mit Vorhersagen ist das so eine Sache. Es sind Vorhersagen, die können eintreffen oder auch nicht. Gerade bei solchen "Systemen" wie Klima oder Wetter ist das äußerst schwierig bis manchmal auch unmöglich und mit Ungenauigkeiten behaftet. Beispiel: der Wetterbericht für heute und gestern bei uns, der war aber so etwas von unzutreffend, wenn ich die Vorhersage vom Dienstag hernehme, mehr kann man nicht daneben hauen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Lajos, wenn die gewusst hätten, was wir hier für eine Koryphäe an Board haben, hätten sie dich dazu eingeladen und du hättest uns die Welt schon erklärt.
> 
> Wenn man immer öfter denkt, der Rest der Menschheit liegt daneben, verhält es sich wie auf der Autobahn.
> 
> Schei... Radio, denen kann man auch nichts mehr glauben. Von Wegen,  ein Geisterfahrer auf meiner Strecke, die fahren alle falsch rum



Hallo,

deswegen braucht man nicht polemisch werden. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass wir nichts gegen den Kimawandel tun können. Selbst wenn ganz Deutschland auf das Pferd umsteigt (sinnbildlich gemeint für: auf eine Lebensweise wie vor 150 Jahren zurückgeht) wird das nichts am Klima ändern und der Rest der Welt macht da sowieso nicht mit und das wars dann. Ist so und wird so sein und ich habe keine prophetischen Fähigkeiten, aber ich kann eins und eins zusammenzählen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (4. April 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass wir nichts gegen den Kimawandel tun können.



Ich denke schon, dass wir was gegen den Klimawandel tun können.

Ich bin aber auch sicher, dass wir Deutschen ihn nicht verhindern können, selbst wenn wir kollektiv Selbstmord begingen.
Bin nichtmal sicher, ob wir überhaupt nen messbaren Erfolg erzielen würden, wenn wir alle deutschen Klimaziele erreichen würden.

Wir können vielleicht versuchen Signale zu setzen und als Vorbild für andere zu fungieren, aber ob das auch gelingen wird?

Wenn aber keiner was tut, wird sich mit Sicherheit nichts ändern; außer dem Klima.

Deshalb finde ich die  FFF-Bewegung schon in Ordnung. Und Greta nehme ich auch ab, dass sie wirklich ne Idealistin ist.
Bei manchen deutschen Aktivistinnen habe ich so meine Zweifel, ob da nicht eher politische Karriereplanung  dahintersteckt.

Gegen das Insektensterben kann man m.E. sogar in Bayern was tun was ggf. auch Erfolge bringen könnte.

Markus Söder hat jedenfalls erkannt, dass er die Grünen beim Europawahlkampf nur schlagen kann, wenn er ihnen die Themen klaut.

Also wird der Landtag jetzt die Bienen mit dem Volksbegehren retten und die Bauern mit nem eigenen Gesetz.
Bleibt zu hoffen dass bei den Ausführungsbestimmungen die Interessen der Angler nicht den Bach runter gehen.


----------



## Nemo (4. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ja genau, es ist sowas von Realitätsfremd.
> Und genau deswegen wird sich nichts ändern.
> Und da kannst Du gerne mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen.
> Du bist nicht wirklich besser, nur anders.



Es ist echt spannend, wie gut du mich kennst und was du alles über mich weißt

Also dann, für langsam denkende Ignoranten:
Es sollte nicht darum gehen, wieder ins Mittelalter zurückzukehren, sondern darum, wie wir zukünftig möglichst im Einklang mit der Natur leben, damit auch unsere Kinder noch etwas davon haben. Und natürlich müssen die fortschrittlichen Länder damit beginnen und das vorleben. Dadurch ergeben sich auch Chancen, wie z.B. durch Entwicklung neuer Technologien dadurch später einen Vorsprung zu haben, anstatt sich durch z.B. China überholen und überrennen zu lassen.
In dem 60er bis 90er Jahren hätte Deutschland das noch gekonnt. 

Genauso wichtig ist es aber auch, nicht in blinden Aktionismus zu verfallen und mit reinem Verbotsdenken sich selbst zu blockieren und dadurch ebenfalls Chancen zu vermasseln.

Das haben bis heute sowohl die verwöhnten Kleingeister genauso wie die Naturschutzextremisten nicht verstanden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> deswegen braucht man nicht polemisch werden. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass wir nichts gegen den Kimawandel tun können. Selbst wenn ganz Deutschland auf das Pferd umsteigt (sinnbildlich gemeint für: auf eine Lebensweise wie vor 150 Jahren zurückgeht) wird das nichts am Klima ändern und der Rest der Welt macht da sowieso nicht mit und das wars dann. Ist so und wird so sein und ich habe keine prophetischen Fähigkeiten, aber ich kann eins und eins zusammenzählen.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich ähnlich. 
Sicherlich kann man aber an diverse Stellschrauben drehen um die Natur in unserem Land zu schützen.
Während wir in Deutschland derzeit aber die Uhr etwas versuchen "zurück zu drehen", unsere Wirtschaft und Landwirten etc. weitere Hürden auferlegen, werden andere Staaten wirtschaftl. aufholen und sicherlich weniger in Natur- Umweltschutz investieren.
In China leben über 1,3 Milliarde Menschen. Wenn wir die alle in Wohlstand bringen...
Afrika ähnlich.
Das wird weiter extreme Ressourcen kosten.
Selbst unsere Batterieproduktion welche dann schnell von China aufgegriffen wird (China kauft aktuell viele deutsche Firmen auf...und irgendwann sind die dann auch weg).
Nicht von irgendwoher wird vor einem Ausverkauf deutscher Industrie gewarnt.
Selbst die Materialgewinnung für Batterien ist eine Katastrophe. Auf Kosten anderer Länder damit wir es in DE und Eu schön haben.
Deutschland war mal führend in der Solarzellenproduktion. Heute wird hier keine einzelne Solarzelle produziert.
In anderen Staaten sind die Umweltschutzbestimmungen extrem lasch. Arbeitskräfte billig.
Was wir hier nicht produzieren, wird im Ausland produziert. 
Und von Versicherungen verkaufen und Waren hin- und herschieben wird hier keiner eine Wohnung bezahlen können noch was auf dem Teller haben.

Und die Kinder aus der FFF Bewegung werden auch Kreuzfahrten, Karibik Urlaub etc. machen wollen.  Die Ernüchterung kommt noch. 
Wobei ich eh der Meinung bin, dass min. 90% der Schüler nur die Schule schwänzen wollen. Auch Schüler sind da ganz pragmatisch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (4. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Es ist echt spannend, wie gut du mich kennst und was du alles über mich weißt
> 
> Also dann, für langsam denkende Ignoranten:
> Es sollte nicht darum gehen, wieder ins Mittelalter zurückzukehren, sondern darum, wie wir zukünftig möglichst im Einklang mit der Natur leben, damit auch unsere Kinder noch etwas davon haben. Und natürlich müssen die fortschrittlichen Länder damit beginnen und das vorleben. Dadurch ergeben sich auch Chancen, wie z.B. durch Entwicklung neuer Technologien dadurch später einen Vorsprung zu haben, anstatt sich durch z.B. China überholen und überrennen zu lassen.
> ...



Die Chinesen stecken mittlerweile in fast jedem Grosskonzern drin.
Auch im Mittelstand wird sich fleissig eingekauft.
In vielen Bereichen hat man sogar schon West. Konzerne verdrängt.
Ganz aktuell und bekannt Huawei


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> deswegen braucht man nicht polemisch werden. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass wir nichts gegen den Kimawandel tun können. Selbst wenn ganz Deutschland auf das Pferd umsteigt (sinnbildlich gemeint für: auf eine Lebensweise wie vor 150 Jahren zurückgeht) wird das nichts am Klima ändern und der Rest der Welt macht da sowieso nicht mit und das wars dann. Ist so und wird so sein und ich habe keine prophetischen Fähigkeiten, aber ich kann eins und eins zusammenzählen.
> 
> ...


Lajos, ich möchte eigentlich nicht polemisch werden, aber  egal ob man selbst argumentiert, ob man entsprechende Belege aus der Wissenschaft anfügt, du kommst zu dem Schluß, das es aus deiner Sicht nicht glaubwürdig sei.

Und Lajos, das ist ja auch dein gutes recht. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich habe auch keine Hoffnung mehr dich zu überzeugen, wie so oft bei solchen Diskussionen geht es nicht darum die entgegenstehende Meinung zu ändern, sondern anderen Leesern der Beiträge mal andere Argumente und Sichtweisen an die Hand zu geben, damit sie sich ihre Meinung bilden können und nicht nur den Marktschreiern auf den Leim gehen.

Und wenn du mal die Links angesehen hättest, hättest du feststellen können, das die Bestrebungen weltweit betrieben werden. Heute gibt es Schulprojekte, Meinungsaustausch über Kontinente hinweg, die Welt ist sehr klein geworden.


----------



## Nemo (4. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Die Chinesen stecken mittlerweile in fast jedem Grosskonzern drin.
> Auch im Mittelstand wird sich fleissig eingekauft.
> In vielen Bereichen hat man sogar schon West. Konzerne verdrängt.
> Ganz aktuell und bekannt Huawei



...exakt was ich sagte. Und wir sind selbst schuld.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. April 2019)

Der Klimawandel oder die wirtschaftlichen Auswüchse Chinas ändert nichts am grundlegenden Nutzen des Volksbegehrens. Am schattigen Ufer wird es immer kühler als in der prallen Sonne sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Lajos, ich möchte eigentlich nicht polemisch werden, aber  egal ob man selbst argumentiert, ob man entsprechende Belege aus der Wissenschaft anfügt, du kommst zu dem Schluß, das es aus deiner Sicht nicht glaubwürdig sei.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (4. April 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Aussagen von Lesch angehört... Der Mann hat zu 100% Recht. Wie eigentlich immer, wenn er was sagt ...



Dann hör' mal genau hin!






Ab 0:38 geht's los... 

Machst Du international nun in Photovoltaik oder wie ist dein plötzlicher Sinneswandel zu erklären?


----------



## Nemo (4. April 2019)

Ich mag Lesch total. Er ist ein super Wissenschaftler, der auch seine eigene Meinung, die er offensiv vertritt, auch mal ändert, wenn es neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse gibt. So funktioniert eigentlich Wissenschaft, aber nicht alle machen das so, z.B. aus Angst vor Gesichtsverlust.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann hör' mal genau hin!
> 
> Ab 0:38 geht's los...
> 
> Machst Du international nun in Photovoltaik oder wie ist dein plötzlicher Sinneswandel zu erklären?



Auch hier hat Lesch völlig Recht. Kernkraft ist dreckig und gefährlich. Die Frage ist aber, mit Hilfe welcher Technologie wir künftig "das Wasser warm machen" wollen, denn der Strom kommt halt nicht aus der Steckdose. Und hier vertrete ich schon immer die Position, dass eine Kombination EE und Kernkraft der richtige Weg wäre. Aktuell geht Deutschland davon aus, Strom im Bedarfsfall zu importieren. Der stammt dann aus polnischen Kohlekraftwerken oder tschechischen/französischen Kernkraftwerken. Würden diese Länder den gleichen Weg gehen wie Deutschland, wären Blackouts vorprogrammiert. Das ganze aktuelle Konzept trägt also nicht. Womit wir wieder bei der Frage wären: Wie machen wir künftig das Wasser zur Stromerzeugung warm?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. April 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auch hier hat Lesch völlig Recht. Kernkraft ist dreckig und gefährlich. Die Frage ist aber, mit Hilfe welcher Technologie wir künftig "das Wasser warm machen" wollen, denn der Strom kommt halt nicht aus der Steckdose. Und hier vertrete ich schon immer die Position, dass eine Kombination EE und Kernkraft der richtige Weg wäre. Aktuell geht Deutschland davon aus, Strom im Bedarfsfall zu importieren. Der stammt dann aus polnischen Kohlekraftwerken oder tschechischen/französischen Kernkraftwerken. Würden diese Länder den gleichen Weg gehen wie Deutschland, wären Blackouts vorprogrammiert. Das ganze aktuelle Konzept trägt also nicht. Womit wir wieder bei der Frage wären: Wie machen wir künftig das Wasser zur Stromerzeugung warm?



Kräftig schütteln. Reibung erzeugt Wärme. 

In einer weiteren Sache liegt Lesch nicht richtig.
Viel Technologie u. Material für die erneuerbaren Energien muss importiert werden. Und derzeit Arbeiten auch Kinder dafür im Tagebau etc.
Die Abhängigkeit besteht so oder so wenn wir nicht wieder unsere Kohle verheizen wollen.

Aber so hat wahrscheinlich jeder seinen Messias und Glauben.
(In meinen Augen ist Lesch einer mehr der sein Geld mit Quatschen verdient)
Der Publizist Nils Minkmar sagte mal zu einer Aussage von Lesch:
„Ich habe seit den 80ern schon xMal den Weltuntergang prophezeit bekommen. Ich bin für entschlossene Klimapolitik, aber gegen solche Untergangspropheten“

Mittlerweile gibt es Kernkraftwerkstechnik welche die alten Brennstäbe "aufbrauchen" und dadurch die Halbwertszeit erheblich verringern können.
Aber Kernkraft ist in Deutschland leider tabu.
PS: Wasserkraft ist auch dreckig (wie wir alle Wissen) und die Gewinnung von Rohstoffen sicherlich nicht sauber.


----------



## Fruehling (5. April 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Womit wir wieder bei der Frage wären: Wie machen wir künftig das Wasser zur Stromerzeugung warm?



Die Antwort gibt es u.a. von einem weiteren Experten:






Wer jedoch zwischen 2012 und 2015 rund 80.000 Arbeitsplätze im Bereich der Photovoltaik abgebaut hat, sollte sich über mangelnde Alternativen zum Einen nicht wundern und zum Anderen keinesfalls die Reaktivierung der teuersten aller Energiegewinnungsarten in Betracht ziehen, sondern schleunigst eine erneute 180°-Wende in Richtung langfristiger Nachhaltigkeit vollziehen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. April 2019)

Heine:
"Ich kenne die Weise, ich kenne den Text, Ich kenn auch die Herren Verfasser; Ich weiß, sie tranken heimlich Wein Und predigten öffentlich Wasser."

Und ganz abstruss wird es wenn diese Leute dann anderen zum Beispiel Angelverbote auferlegen.

Selbst nach New York fliegen um Eis zu essen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. April 2019)

Bei der Halbwertszeit von Plutonium reden wir von mehreren hunderttausend Jahren Lagerzeit für den giftigsten Stoff , dabei sind die letzten 1000 Jahre Geschichte für uns schwer begreifbar. Heute sind hundert Jahre nicht ernsthaft planbar.

Aber was mich dabei total nervt, ist das die Gewinne von den Firmen eingestrichen werden, sie sich  bei den Entsorgungskosten für Peanuts rauskaufen, wir aber über die Schaffung neuer Einkommensquellen dieser Betriebe wieder gemolken werden.

Und das ist das Geschäftsmodell das du bevorzugst @Kopfschuettel ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (5. April 2019)

Wo habe ich von Geschäftsmodellen gesprochen? Das ist doch ein ganz anderes weiters Problem in dieser Gesellschaft.

Aber ja, man hat damals den Fehler gemacht die Kosten auf nachfolgende Generationen abzuwälzen statt diese Kosten damals direkt in den Strompreis einfliessen zu lassen.
Aber damals hat man dies als eine gesellschaftliche Verantwortung betrachtet.

Aber...wer den sofortigen Ausstieg aus der Kernenergie fordert, Verträge bricht...muss halt auch die Kapelle bezahlen.
Und nun zahlen wir auch für den Ausstieg aus der Kohlenergie.
Jedes Kraftwerk was vor 4-5 Jahren neugebaut wurde und jetzt abgerissen werden muss, das zahlen wir.
Eine Handvoll Aktivisten haben dies so gewollt.
Es gab keine Volksabstimmung.

Und wir werden noch viel mehr bluten. Viel mehr.
In der Autoundustrie stehen auch mehrere 100k Arbeitsplätze auf der Kippe.
(Wir verkaufen uns aber bald gegenseitig Versicherungen)


----------



## Fruehling (5. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> ...Und nun zahlen wir auch für den Ausstieg aus der Kohlenergie.
> Jedes Kraftwerk was vor 4-5 Jahren neugebaut wurde und jetzt abgerissen werden muss, das zahlen wir....



Verglichen mit den volkswirtschaftlichen Schäden durch Umwelt- bzw. Klimakatastrophen sind das Pfennigbeträge!



Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> ...Und wir werden noch viel mehr bluten. Viel mehr.
> In der Autoundustrie stehen auch mehrere 100k Arbeitsplätze auf der Kippe....



Geld für adäquate Sozialpläne wurde en masse auch durch Betrügereien erwirtschaftet! So what?


----------



## fishhawk (5. April 2019)

Hallo,



Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Selbst nach New York fliegen um Eis zu essen.



Falls Du auf "Kerosina" anspielst, die war in Kalifornien, das ist es im Winter deutlich wärmer.

Laut Django Asül hätten sich manche in Bayern gewünscht, sie hätte statt Einwegbecher und round-trip ticket lieber nen Mehrwegbecher und ein one-way-ticket benutzt.

Das Volksbegehren soll aber nicht das Weltklima, sondern die Insekten in Bayern retten.

Die größte Zustimmung gab es da, wo die Menschen am weitesten von der Natur entfernt sind, also in den Großstädten.

Ist ja ein bekanntes Phänomen. Die Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist ja scheinbar auch dort am größten, wo es die wenigsten Migranten gibt.

Dass sich Abstimmungsverhalten und eigenes Umweltverhalten nicht immer ergänzen, ist auch bekannt.

Jetzt liegt es an der Staatsregierung die Umsetzung so zu gestalten, dass die Ziele erreicht werden ohne dass eine einzelne Gruppe einseitig dafür bluten muss.


----------



## gründler (5. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> *.........ohne dass eine einzelne Gruppe einseitig dafür bluten muss*.


----------



## Grünknochen (5. April 2019)

Nun, dass das Thema noch lange nicht durch ist, sieht man an den Themen ''Begleitgesetz'' und ''Ausführungsbestimmungen''.
https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.d...-beugt-sich-dem-Volksbegehren-id53957631.html

Übrigens kein fauler Trick, sondern notwendig, weil die Umsetzung Kohle kostet:

Nach Art.73 BV, Art.62 Abs.2 Satz1 LWG ist ein Volksentscheid und damit auch ein ihm vorausgehendes Volksbegehren über den Staatshaushalt ausgeschlossen. Nach der Rechtsprechung des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs sind damit auch alle Vorlagen mit nicht nur unwesentlicher Haushaltsrelevanz ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. April 2019)

Dieses "Versöhnungsgesetz", wie der Söder es nennt, wird auf den Ergebnissen des runden Tischs basieren. In den Grundzügen ist es wahrscheinlich schon fertig.


----------



## hans albers (5. April 2019)

moin

es ist doch gut, das so etwas durch ein volksbegehren in bayern angestossen wird..

nun muss sich herr söder zähneknirschend  einen gesetzentwurf aus dem kreuz leiern,
wobei die letzten worte in bezug auf  landwirtschaft und auslegung wohl mal wieder
verzögert bzw. schwammig rüberkommen.

auch die frist von 10 jahren ist ist nicht gerade ein gutes zeichen.

naja, frau glöckner hatte da wohl auch ihre finger wieder im spiel.
(nach dem motto :viel reden, nichts machen)


----------



## knutwuchtig (7. April 2019)

absichtserklärungen sind ja gut und schön , aber warum traut sich niemand roß und reiter zu nennen ?

gentechnisch verändertes saatgut  das passend für den gebrauch von glyphosat und neonicotinoiden verkauft wird.  dazu noch ein halbes jahrhundert subventionsabhängigkeit ,das dazu geführt hat, das kleine höfe verschwunden sind , äcker ausgelaugt und verdichtet  , grundwasser nitratbelastet und tiere weder frischluft noch sonne kennen .
man hat die landwirtschaft künstlich gepampert und industrialisiert

einfach zurückrudern geht bei diesen agrarfabriken gar nicht .
hochertragssorten ohne extra düngergaben ,gibt es nicht
zu weltmarktpreisen kann man 0,00 nix produzieren
die discounter nehmen die bauern auch noch zusätzlich in die zange
aus dem DDT problem von früher hat man nix gelernt . man hat nur weniger toxisches aber genau so schädliches nach und nach auf dem markt gebracht .
deshalb sind die probleme so wie sie sind, selbst gemacht ,nicht erst seit gestern und mit vorsatz.



nebenbei wird in den städten kontinuierlich grünfläche vernichtet ,weil bauland schön die stadtkassen klingeln lässt .
und das was noch an grünstreifen da ist , wird ... mit glyphosat behandelt . weil arbeitskräfte und manuelle pflege teuer sind .

wenns nicht so traurig wäre könnte  man fast lachen.

 rettet die bienen, aber finger weg von meinem diesel .

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grüne_Revolution


----------



## Fruehling (7. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> absichtserklärungen sind ja gut und schön , aber warum traut sich niemand roß und reiter zu nennen ?...



Ist das wirklich so, oder werden die, die das sehr wohl tun, seit mittlerweile Jahrzehnten mehr oder weniger ignoriert?

Oder wie es Hagen Rether, Volker Pispers und der wahrlich große Georg Schramm immer und immer wieder auf den Punkt brachten und bringen: "Man darf sich nicht darüber wundern, wenn seit vielen Legislaturperioden Autokanzler und Autokanzlerinnen gewählt werden, daß die Automobilindustrie das Sagen hat. Ebensowenig darf man sich darüber wundern, wenn seit Menschengedenken Mittel gegen Insekten ausgebracht werden, daß die Insekten sterben!"


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2019)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> wenn seit vielen Legislaturperioden Autokanzler und Autokanzlerinnen gewählt werden



Der letzte Kanzler aus Bayern ist bereits 1966 zurückgetreten.

Ob Markus Söder seine Regierungserklärungen erst von den ortsansässigen Automobilherstellern gegenlesen lässt, wie in anderen Bundesländern mit deutlich größeren Landwirtschaftsbetrieben üblich. weiß ich nicht.

In Bayern wird sich jedenfalls was bewegen.

Wie das in anderen Bundesländern aussieht, weiß ich ebenfalls nicht.

Kluge Sprüche kommen ja genug.

Ob sich das Insektensterben in BW seit 2011 im Vergleich zu BY signifikant verringert hat, aht mir noch immer niemand beantwortet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. April 2019)

Um  auf die Eingangsfrage des TE zurückzukommen " ... an die bayerischen Vereinsmitglieder gerichtet: Wie positionieren sich eure Vereine und ihr hierzu?"

Ich nehme an @Fischer am Inn kann hier etwas dazu sagen, wie eben Vereine diese Frage bei der Versammlung am 3.April, zu der der LFV Vereine eingeladen hat, beantworteten.
Wenn nicht, dann von mir in Kürze:
Es waren 17 Vereine anwesend.
Die meisten Vereine kritisierten den LFV, weil dieser sich trotz Naturschutzverband zunächst nicht FÜR das Volksbegehren positioniert hatte, sondern sich neutral verhielt.
Tenor war immer die Betonung darauf, eben Naturschützer zu sein.
Auf eine Frage, ob Einschränkungen für Vereine kommen werden wie Biotope, wurde dies als wahrscheinlich und sogar kommend beantwortet, jedoch mit dem Hinweis, dass kleine Vereine mit nur einem Gewässer kleiner 5 Ha. zur Existenzsicherung eine Ausnahme in der  Biotopumsetzung beantragen können.
Es schien, dass der Focus des LFV nur großen Vereine galt, ihre Uferrandstreifen für ihre Fließgewässer zu bekommen.
Einschränkungen für unser Hobby wurden auf Frage eines Vereins gesehen und als wahrscheinlich bejaht, aber im Sinne des gemeinsamen Ziels des Naturschutzes gebilligt.

Habe mögliche selektive Wahrnehmung gestern Abend in einem Biergartengespräch mit Vertreteren eines weiteren anwesend gewesenen Verein weitmöglichst ausgeschlossen.

Persönliches Fazit von mir:
Ein Naturschutzverband und seine Lassallen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. April 2019)

Bezweckt dieser bayrische LFV die Abschaffung des Angelns?
Denen muss doch klar sein wohin diese Billigung führt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. April 2019)

Hallo miteinander




Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an @Fischer am Inn kann hier etwas dazu sagen, wie eben Vereine diese Frage bei der Versammlung am 3.April, zu der der LFV Vereine eingeladen hat, beantworteten.



Nein, ich kann dazu nichts berichten. War am Samstag bei dem schönen Wetter in Österreich. Und nochmals zum Verständnis: Ich bin ganz normaler Angler (Mitglied in 3 Vereinen) und kann schon allein aus diesem Grund nicht an solchen Verbandsveranstaltungen teilnehmen und will das auch gar nicht.

Zur Sache:  Der LFV Bayern war zunächst dem Volksbegehren reserviert gegenüber gestanden. Nach Rückmeldungen aus den Vereinen nahm der Verband eine neutrale Position ein. Nach weiterer Kritik aus den Vereinen positionierte der Verband sich pro Volksbegehren.

Der Verband hat also auf seine Mitglieder reagiert. Ist eigentlich positiv.

Scheinbar gibt es auch andere Sichtweisen. Nur die müssen halt dann auch vorgetragen werden. Und sie müssen mehrheitsfähig sein. War scheinbar letzten Samstag nicht so. Kommenden Samstag ist JHV des LFV Bayern. Da kann man das ja erneut thematisieren.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. April 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Zur Sache:  Der LFV Bayern war zunächst dem Volksbegehren reserviert gegenüber gestanden. Nach Rückmeldungen aus den Vereinen nahm der Verband eine neutrale Position ein. Nach weiterer Kritik aus den Vereinen positionierte der Verband sich pro Volksbegehren.
> 
> Der Verband hat also auf seine Mitglieder reagiert. Ist eigentlich positiv.



Genau so sieht's aus. Diese Realität wollen aber viele Leute nicht akzeptieren.

Ich bin auch im Vorstand. Wir haben vom Vorstand her das Volksbegehren im Verein nicht thematisiert, allerdings wurde es von einigen Anglern eigenständig in der WhatsApp-Gruppe hochgebracht und fand große Resonanz. Ich gehe davon aus, dass aus unserem Verein etwa ein Drittel der Mitglieder unterschrieben hat. Ich auch, aber nicht als Vorstand, sondern als Privatperson .

Verantwortung für die Zukunft zu übernehmen heißt manchmal auch, eigene Interessen zurückzustecken.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. April 2019)

@Fischer am Inn:
Das siehst du etwas falsch. Die gegenteilige Meinung, also pro Angler, war auch von einigen Vereinen VOR der Versammlung spätestens nach dem ersten Positionierungspapier deutlich formuliert. Auch deswegen wurde die Versammmng einberufen. Nur die Herren des Verbandes und gewisse Vorstände von Vereinen grüßen sich ja mit Zungenkuss und beweihräuchern sich öffentlich, wer sich am besten mit ihrem " ... so lieben Markus ... " [gemeint Söder] versteht. Auf ANGELR wurde nicht reagiert, auch wenn dies deutlich vorgetragen wurde! Die Meinung des Beauftragten der Staatsregierung für das Volksbegehren kenne ich, da ich selbt persönlich vor 3 Wochen ein Gespräch mit ihm hatte. Meine letzte Hoffnung war deswegen diese Versammlung und hatte doch Erwartungen.
Wenn du nun sagst, dass gegenteilige Meinungen auch dem LFV vorgetragen werden müssen, finde ich das gelinde gesagt etwas verwegen und in der Sache unkundig und somit abwegig.
Mehrheitsfähigkeit sollte auf der Versammlung gelotet werden und nicht im Vorfeld schon besprochen und durch Ausgeben der entgültigen Positionierung in der Versammlung für die, die es nicht schon aus der HP des LFV, gefestigt. Nicht mal der Anschein einer zumindest Alibiveranstaltung pro ANGLER wurde gewahrt ...


----------



## Laichzeit (8. April 2019)

Welche Einschränkungen sind denn genau geplant?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. April 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Welche Einschränkungen sind denn genau geplant?



Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass im Ergebnis des Volksbegehrens das Thema dritter Nationalpark wieder auf die Tagesordnung kommt, mit entsprechenden Angelverboten in betroffenen Regionen.


----------



## MarkusZ (8. April 2019)

Biotopverbünde mit Betretungs-/Angelverboten?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. April 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Biotopverbünde mit Betretungs-/Angelverboten?



Zitat:"Einschränkungen für unser Hobby wurden auf Frage eines Vereins gesehen und als wahrscheinlich bejaht, aber im Sinne des gemeinsamen *Ziels des Naturschutzes* gebilligt."

Deutlicher geht es doch nimmer.

Viel Spass, macht euch auf etwas gefasst.
Die beangelbare Fläche wird immer kleiner werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. April 2019)

Was für Einschränkungen und auf welcher Grundlage?
Nach 36 Seiten Diskussion über Gott und die Welt sollte diese dringliche Frage endlich mal beantwortbar sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. April 2019)

Die Grundlagen werden doch jetzt geschaffen. Das war doch der Sinn und Zweck dieser Petition.
Warte es doch ab.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. April 2019)

Edit by Toni

Alles gesagt


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. April 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Was für Einschränkungen und auf welcher Grundlage?
> Nach 36 Seiten Diskussion über Gott und die Welt sollte diese dringliche Frage endlich mal beantwortbar sein.


Erstaunlich, irgendwie dachte ich bereits mehrfach die angedachten Einschränkungen für Angler geschrieben zu haben ...

Welche Grundlage? Na welche wohl? Über was wird denn diskutiert?


----------



## Laichzeit (8. April 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, irgendwie dachte ich bereits mehrfach die angedachten Einschränkungen für Angler geschrieben zu haben ...
> 
> Welche Grundlage? Na welche wohl? Über was wird denn diskutiert?


Für den 3. NP gelten die gleichen Regeln wie bei der Ausschreibung aller anderen Nationalparks, für FFH und NATURA2000 bestehen die selben Hürden, Verbote zu erlassen, wie vor dem Volksbegehren. Auf dem Papier ändert sich bis jetzt gar nichts und ich frage, welche Grundlagen für neue Verbote aus dem Volksbegehren hervorgehen und auf welchem Recht die bestehen sollen. Meine Frage ist durchaus berechtigt. Das Volksbegehren fordert nur und stellt keinen Rahmen für die Umsetzung. Kommen neue Verbote, müssen die über bestehende Programme wie NATURA2000 oder neu geschaffene Möglichkeiten durchgesetzt werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. April 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Für den 3. NP gelten die gleichen Regeln wie bei der Ausschreibung aller anderen Nationalparks, für FFH und NATURA2000 bestehen die selben Hürden, Verbote zu erlassen, wie vor dem Volksbegehren.


 Welche Hürden in Bezug auf Angelverbote?



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Kommen neue Verbote, müssen die über bestehende Programme wie NATURA2000 oder neu geschaffene Möglichkeiten durchgesetzt werden.


 Was ja nicht so schwierig ist, wie uns aktuelle Beispiele aus den letzten Jahren/ Monaten zeigen...


----------



## Nemo (8. April 2019)

Angelverbot heißt, wir dürfen keine Bienen mehr angeln? Harte Maßnahme, aber könnte ich mich noch mit anfreunden


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. April 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Für den 3. NP gelten die gleichen Regeln wie bei der Ausschreibung aller anderen Nationalparks, für FFH und NATURA2000 bestehen die selben Hürden, Verbote zu erlassen, wie vor dem Volksbegehren. Auf dem Papier ändert sich bis jetzt gar nichts und ich frage, welche Grundlagen für neue Verbote aus dem Volksbegehren hervorgehen und auf welchem Recht die bestehen sollen. Meine Frage ist durchaus berechtigt. Das Volksbegehren fordert nur und stellt keinen Rahmen für die Umsetzung. Kommen neue Verbote, müssen die über bestehende Programme wie NATURA2000 oder neu geschaffene Möglichkeiten durchgesetzt werden.



Nein, das ist eine Gesetzesvorlage, die wenn Gesetz werden sollten, Maßnahmen erfordert, die bereits vorformuliert sind. Dieses Gesetz ist Grundlage für entsprechenede Verordnungen mit Gesetzescharakter usw ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Angelverbot heißt, wir dürfen keine Bienen mehr angeln? Harte Maßnahme, aber könnte ich mich noch mit anfreunden



Hallo PETrA, schön dich hier zu sehen


----------



## Laichzeit (8. April 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist eine Gesetzesvorlage, die wenn Gesetz werden sollten, Maßnahmen erfordert, die bereits vorformuliert sind. Dieses Gesetz ist Grundlage für entsprechenede Verordnungen mit Gesetzescharakter usw ...


Wenn es so gehandhabt werden würde, wie überall sonst, hab ich keine Sorgen. Biotopverbünde brauchen andernorts keine Angelverbote.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. April 2019)

Wenn der LFV selbst dies öffentlich zugibt und bereits Ausnahmeregelungen für Kleinstvereine zur Existenzsicherung vereinbart sind?
Hast du mein Posting betreff LFV-Versammlung dazu gelesen und wirklich auch verstanden?


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. April 2019)

Mit Vereinen ab Freising Isar abwärts wurden im letzten Jahr bereits wegen des NP gesprochen und die Auswirkungen mitgeteilt, nämlich dass mehrere hundert Angler ihr Gewässer verlieren? Kein Geheimnis, in den Vereinsnachrichten bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. April 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn der LFV selbst dies öffentlich zugibt und bereits Ausnahmeregelungen für Kleinstvereine zur Existenzsicherung vereinbart sind?
> Hast du mein Posting betreff LFV-Versammlung dazu gelesen und wirklich auch verstanden?


Ja, ich habe es gelesen und frage mich was für Verbote das genau sein sollen und auf welcher Fläche. Der Biotopverbund besteht in anderen Bundesländern zum größten Teil aus Gebieten, in denen das Angeln uneingeschränkt erlaubt ist. 



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Mit Vereinen ab Freising Isar abwärts wurden im letzten Jahr bereits wegen des NP gesprochen und die Auswirkungen mitgeteilt, nämlich dass mehrere hundert Angler ihr Gewässer verlieren? Kein Geheimnis, in den Vereinsnachrichten bekannt gegeben.


Der mögliche NP in den Isarauen ist nicht repräsentativ für die Umsetzung des Volksbegehrens im Rest Bayerns.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. April 2019)

Manch hier sind sowas von uninformiert, was ja nichts negatives ist, a


Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe es gelesen und frage mich was für Verbote das genau sein sollen und auf welcher Fläche. Der Biotopverbund besteht in anderen Bundesländern zum größten Teil aus Gebieten, in denen das Angeln uneingeschränkt erlaubt ist.
> 
> Der mögliche NP in den Isarauen ist nicht repräsentativ für die Umsetzung des Volksbegehrens im Rest Bayerns.



Biotope:
Na dann ist ja die Aussage dazu des LFV abwegig und zeigt nur, dass du besser informiert bist als der Verband.

3. NP
Natürlich ist der 3 NP nicht repräsentativ, besonders nicht unter dem Aspekt, dass er als Lösung des Problems gesehen wird .. hatte ich in einem Anfangsposting mal geschrieben.
Aber auch hier zeigt sich, dass die Regierung vor einigen Wochen und im Gespräch mit mir vor kurzem diesbezüglich weniger informiert ist als du.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. April 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Biotope:
> Na dann ist ja die Aussage dazu des LFV abwegig und zeigt nur, dass du besser informiert bist als der Verband.


Ich kann nur darauf hinweisen, was in Bayern und den anderen Bundesländern bereits umgesetzt wurde. Die NATURA2000 Gebiete als Teil des Biotopverbunds beinhalten zwar immer häufiger Angelverbote, das ist aber zur Sicherung als Teil des Biotopverbunds nicht zwingend und sicherlich in einigen Fällen überhaupt nicht notwendig.
Zur bisherigen Umsetzung in Bayern:
https://www.bayern.landtag.de/www/E...cksachen/Schriftliche Anfragen/16_0009104.pdf


----------



## Nemo (8. April 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hallo PETrA, schön dich hier zu sehen


 nein ernsthaft, ich bin tatsächlich nur uninformiert und frage mich, wie man mit Angelverboten Bienen rettet.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. April 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

heute berät das Kabinett das weitere Vorgehen in der Artenschutzsache und das entsprechende Gesetz soll wohl schon Anfang Mai im Landtag eingebracht werden.
Wenn es zu der Sache noch Gesprächsbedarf gibt, dann sollte unbedingt die JHV des LFV am kommenden Samstag genutzt werden.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. April 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> heute berät das Kabinett das weitere Vorgehen in der Artenschutzsache und das entsprechende Gesetz soll wohl schon Anfang Mai im Landtag eingebracht werden.
> Wenn es zu der Sache noch Gesprächsbedarf gibt, dann sollte unbedingt die JHV des LFV am kommenden Samstag genutzt werden.
> ...



Warum? Warum jetzt noch mit dem Verband sprechen? Das Gespräch war letzte Woche angesetzt und wurde geführt! Jeder Verein war eingeladen. Gesprächsbedarf sehe ich keinen mehr. Alles gesagt zum angesetzten Termin.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. April 2019)

Hallo Toni_1962,
Hallo miteinander,

die Veranstaltung letzten Samstag fand in Kontext mit der am selben Tag anberaumten Sitzung des Bezirksfischereiverbands Oberbayern statt und war damit auf die oberbayerischen Fischereivereine zugeschnitten,

Nächsten Samstag kommen Delegierte aus ganz Bayern zusammen und beraten. Das ist eine andere Hausnummer.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## smithie (10. April 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Wenn es zu der Sache noch Gesprächsbedarf gibt, dann sollte unbedingt die JHV des LFV am kommenden Samstag genutzt werden.


Hast Du Delegierten-Plätze zu verschenken?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. April 2019)

Hallo



smithie schrieb:


> Hast Du Delegierten-Plätze zu verschenken?



nein, aber ich weiß wer mein Delegierter ist. Und der hat ein Telefon.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. April 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Toni_1962,
> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> die Veranstaltung letzten Samstag fand in Kontext mit der am selben Tag anberaumten Sitzung des Bezirksfischereiverbands Oberbayern statt und war damit auf die oberbayerischen Fischereivereine zugeschnitten,
> ...




Hat denn inzwischen, also zwischen letzter Wohe und der aktuellen, das Präsidium des LFV gewechselt, also sind dann andere plötzlich da mit anderen Meinungen und Aussagen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. April 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> nein, aber ich weiß wer mein Delegierter ist. Und der hat ein Telefon.
> 
> ...



Dein Delegierter war ja bei der Versammlung letzte Woche da,
was hat er dir denn erzählt?


----------



## smithie (10. April 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ich eigentlich damit sagen wollte ist: ich habe keinen Delegierten (nicht Mitglied) und damit keine Möglichkeit das da umzusetzen:



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Wenn es zu der Sache noch Gesprächsbedarf gibt, dann sollte unbedingt die JHV des LFV am kommenden Samstag genutzt werden.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. April 2019)

Hallo Toni_1962,
Hallo miteinander,

QUOTE="Toni_1962, post: 4917282, member: 4734"]Hat denn inzwischen, also zwischen letzter Wohe und der aktuellen, das Präsidium des LFV gewechselt, also sind dann andere plötzlich da mit anderen Meinungen und Aussagen?[/QUOTE]


ich halte den *Bay.LFV für ein lernendes System. *Der Verband reagiert auf seine Umwelt und ist bereit *aus sich* *selbst* *heraus sich* *als Organisation weiter zu entwickeln. *Und darum ist es wichtig, dass der LFV ständig Rückmeldungen aus den eigenen Reihen bekommt.

Im konkreten Fall ist es vielleicht so, dass die tagesaktuelle Positionierung feststeht. Kann ja kaum anders sein wenn die Angelegenheit gestern bereits im Kabinett behandelt und beschlossen wurde und am 8. Mai im Landtag die erste Lesung des Gesetzes beginnt.
Aber selbst wenn das Gesetz dann verabschiedet sein wird, ist das nur eine Zwischenetappe. Anschließend erfolgt dann der Feinschliff. Soll heißen, dass die einzelnen Maßnahmen umgesetzt werden müssen. Bei jeder Einzelmaßnahme (die gewässerrelevant ist) ist der LFV wieder am Verfahren beteiligt und mischt mit. Und darum braucht der LFV Rückmeldungen was Sache ist.

Nochmal: Im konkreten Fall des Volksbegehrens hat es eine Handvoll Vereinsvorstände geschafft den LFV aus seiner ursprünglichen Positionierung heraus zu bewegen. Andere Vereinsvorstände wollten in eine andere Richtung und konnten sich nicht durchsetzen. Aber das ist doch nicht in Stein gemeiselt.

Keep calm and carry on.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. April 2019)

Aus erster Hand:
Gestern war die Abschlussrunde des "Runden Tisches".
Harmonie und Bekenntnisse, mit denen sich die Naturschützer überboten haben.
Die Staatsregierung will ein umfassendes Natruschutzgesetz in den Landtag einbringen, das "alles übertrifft, was an Gedanken zum Naturschutz da ist".
Für uns Angler in Bayern: Die Pläne des Naturschutzgebietes an Donau und auch an Isar werden reaktiviert; dies ist als Maßnahmenpunkt aus dem Abschlussbericht vorgesehen. Einwände seitens des Landesfischereiverbandes gibt es nicht, sondern Beifall. Naiv oder gefällig?
Auf Nachfrage nun, ob dies in den betroffenen Auenstrecken Angelverbot geben wird, wird dies ausdrücklich nicht ausgeschlossen.
Ebenfalls nachgefragt nach der Haltung des LFV, klare Aussage: Angeln spielte keine Rolle, wurde nicht erwähnt.

An den LFV:
Darf ich als Angler nicht erwarten, bei jedem Verständnis für Naturschutzgedanken, dass ein Verband trotzdem den Gedanken einbringt und dafür kämpft, dass keine Nachteile für die von ihm Vertretenen entstehen?

Warum ist der Gedanke "Naturnutzung schließt Naturschutz nicht aus, aber Naturschutz pauschal hingenommen durchaus die Naturnutzung" dem Landesverband so fern?
Diese meine Formel und die Erläuterung dazu von der Sondersitzung zum VB hast Du, GF des LFV, ja letzte Woche doch noch bei unserem Gespräch im Ohr gehabt, oder?
Und den Appell, als Interessenvertreter Gefahren für uns zu erkennen und abzuwehren, auch.
Aber damals wie gestern ist euch die Diskussion dazu läßtig, oder aber sie überfordert euch. ... traurig und erbärmlich ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. April 2019)

Das überrascht Dich nicht wirklich, oder? Der Fehmarnbelt ist überall.... In Bayern die Biene, bei uns die Schweinswale! Egal wie groß, welche Farbe, 4 Beine oder halt Flügel- der Angler stört und alle Tiere gehören geschützt! Und diejenigen, die wir bezahlen schützen eh alles, außer Angler...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. April 2019)

Ich liebe den Postillon! 

https://www.der-postillon.com/2011/...BC8-KTks25dbjiS5fTbe1Nw765ZeZbjeR0iaqtsBSmDB8

Was hier Satire ist, erinnert mich dann an die Arbeit von PETA und Co in Bezug auf uns Angler! Auch wenn es ein wenig OT ist, so finde ich das zum aufheitern hier ganz passend...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. April 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Postillon!
> 
> https://www.der-postillon.com/2011/...BC8-KTks25dbjiS5fTbe1Nw765ZeZbjeR0iaqtsBSmDB8
> 
> Was hier Satire ist, erinnert mich dann an die Arbeit von PETA und Co in Bezug auf uns Angler! Auch wenn es ein wenig OT ist, so finde ich das zum aufheitern hier ganz passend...



Der Witz an der Sache: PETA kritisiert tatsächlich Massentierhaltung bei Bienen: https://www.peta.de/honig
Zitat: "Auch Bienen werden in der Massenzucht gehalten und ausgebeutet"


----------



## hans albers (29. April 2019)

> Zitat: "Auch Bienen werden in der Massenzucht gehalten und ausgebeutet"


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. April 2019)

was soll ich sagen?
ich bin sprachlos ob der unglaublichen Verblödung mancher Leute.
Und es macht mich fassungslos, dass die immer mehr Gehör finden und zu Macht gelangen.


----------



## Fruehling (29. April 2019)

22:55 - Das Erste

Gekaufte Agrarpolitik?


----------



## smithie (6. Mai 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> [...]
> An den LFV:
> Darf ich als Angler nicht erwarten, bei jedem Verständnis für Naturschutzgedanken, dass ein Verband trotzdem den Gedanken einbringt und dafür kämpft, dass keine Nachteile für die von ihm Vertretenen entstehen?
> 
> ...


Toni, ich weiß gar nicht was Du hast - hier wurde doch schon mehrfach an verschiedener Stelle darauf verwiesen, dass sich in Bayern so viel in Bewegung ist und der Verband so Mitglieder-orientiert arbeitet, wie noch nie zuvor.

Das kann ja noch heiter werden.

Vielleicht doch die Hütte in Finnland kaufen und nicht mieten?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Mai 2019)

Die Dummheit mancher Landwirte scheint übrigens grenzenlos zu sein: https://www.infranken.de/regional/f...it-ihre-streuobstbaumbestaende;art216,4201710

So ein Typ dürfte mir wirklich nicht über den Weg laufen. Das sind Verbrecher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Mai 2019)

Hoffentlich werden die ordentlich verknackt, das muß übers Portemonnaie schön nachhaltig erzieherisch wirken.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden die ordentlich verknackt, das muß übers Portemonnaie schön nachhaltig erzieherisch wirken.



Rechtlich bekommt man die bestenfalls ran, weil sie Fällung und Heckenrodung nach dem 1.3. durchgeführt haben. Ansonsten haben die das Recht, auf ihrem Grund und Boden ohne irgendwelche Genehmigung alles platt zu machen (wäre bei Nadelbäumen ggf. anders). Und weil sich dies ja künftig ändern könnte, haben sie es halt jetzt schon mal vorsorglich gemacht. Das könnte ja künftig alles teures Bauland werden. Soviel zum Umweltbewusstsein der Bauern. Das einzige, was zählt, ist Kohle.


----------



## torstenhtr (7. Mai 2019)

Was hat das mit dem Angeln zu tun? Jetzt werden bestimmt einige Baumkuschler weinen. Finde ich richtig gut, die Landwirte zeigen hier Rückgrat und ziehen ihre Drohungen durch .. nicht wie der Verband der Anglerfeinde - der laut Toni einknickt und für den Angeln keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Mai 2019)

Was für eine Verbitterung, schlimm!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Mai 2019)

@torstenhtr   Wenn du die in den mittlerweile fast 40 Seiten enthaltene  Argumente für Artenvielfalt bzw. Biodiversität nicht zur Kenntnis genommen hast oder gar  verstanden - was soll man da machen?

Bei Ahnungslosigkeit zeigst du wenigstens klare Kante und auf der anderen Seite vermarktest du  dein Ferienhaus nicht zu letzt mit der schönen Lage direkt am Naturschutzgbiet?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Mai 2019)

ups


----------



## knutwuchtig (7. Mai 2019)




----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Angeln zu tun? Jetzt werden bestimmt einige Baumkuschler weinen. Finde ich richtig gut, die Landwirte zeigen hier Rückgrat und ziehen ihre Drohungen durch .. nicht wie der Verband der Anglerfeinde - der laut Toni einknickt und für den Angeln keine Rolle spielt.



Wer nicht versteht, dass Naturschutz in der Zukunft alle tangieren wird, hat was nicht verstanden. Ob nun aus Wut Bäume gefällt werden oder sich angebliche Interessenvertreter der Angler (mich vertreten die jedenfalls nicht) über Schutz von Aalen aufregen, ist dabei Wurscht. 

https://www.welt.de/newsticker/news...und-Pflanzenarten-vom-Aussterben-bedroht.html
Zitat: "Die Wissenschaftler listen Landwirtschaft, Abholzung, Bergbau, *Fischerei* und Jagd als wichtigste Gründe für das Artensterben auf."

Wie übrigens eben in den Lokalnachrichten gehört, haben die Baumfäller jetzt ein kleines Akzeptanzproblem mit der Nachbarschaft und fühlen sich aktuell dort überhaupt nicht mehr wohl. Nicht wegen irgendwelcher Baumkuschler, sondern wegen ganz normaler Leute mit Bewusstsein für die Natur.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Mai 2019)

Erst musste ich die Schokolade verarbeiten, aber


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (7. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wer nicht versteht, dass Naturschutz in der Zukunft alle tangieren wird, hat was nicht verstanden. Ob nun aus Wut Bäume gefällt werden oder sich angebliche Interessenvertreter der Angler (mich vertreten die jedenfalls nicht) über Schutz von Aalen aufregen, ist dabei Wurscht.
> 
> https://www.welt.de/newsticker/news...und-Pflanzenarten-vom-Aussterben-bedroht.html
> Zitat: "Die Wissenschaftler listen Landwirtschaft, Abholzung, Bergbau, *Fischerei* und Jagd als wichtigste Gründe für das Artensterben auf."
> ...



Wieder mal dieses Totschlagargument, diese Weltuntergangsstimmung
Die paar gefällten Bäume werden das Artensterben nicht aufhalten.

Da wir ein Mangel an Wohnraum haben, werden weitere Bäume sowieso fallen.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Wieder mal dieses Totschlagargument, diese Weltuntergangsstimmung...



Wer in Anbetracht der Lage immer noch von einer Stimmung schreibt, sollte umgehend seine Stimme verlieren. Das wäre mal ne Maßnahme...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Mai 2019)

@Kopfschuettel  Wenn du wüsstest, was Totschlagargumente sind und sie selbst meiden würdest, wäre dein Post um 2 Sätze ärmer


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (7. Mai 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wer in Anbetracht der Lage immer noch von einer Stimmung schreibt, sollte umgehend seine Stimme verlieren. Das wäre mal ne Maßnahme...


Welche Lage?
Die welche euren neuen Götter predigen?

Artensterben gab es schon immer auf diesen Planeten.

Und wenn man dabei bedenkt das wir Menschen immer mehr werden etc. etc. etc.

Dann ist der Aufreger um diese paar Bäume lächerlich.

Fehlt jetzt nur noch der Aufruf den Menschen abzuschaffen.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Mai 2019)




----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Mai 2019)

Klimawandel- gab es schon immer
Nitratwerte - gab es schon immer
Insektensterben - gab es schon immer


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (7. Mai 2019)

Weltuntergangsstimmung- gab es schon immer.


----------



## sprogoe (7. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Fehlt jetzt nur noch der Aufruf den Menschen abzuschaffen.



Das bedarf keines Aufrufes, Trump und Kim Jong erledigen das schon.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (7. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Das bedarf keines Aufrufes, Trump und Kim Jong erledigen das schon.



Meinste?

Ich halte diese Diskussion, diesen Aufreger Obstbäume fällen etc. für zynisch.
Wir sind Angler, fahren mit unserem Diesel/ Benziner hunderte Kilometer um ans Gewässer zu kommen.
Investieren unser Geld in Plastik Köder etc.

Stampfen durch die Landschaft, treten Uferzonen platt, schneiden evtl. Angelplätze frei etc. etc. etc.

Und den ganzen anderen Mist   Eigenheimbau, Garagenbau etc. etc. (statt Resourcenschonend im Hochhaus zu leben)

Büskieren uns aber über Landwirte welche aus Frust Obstbäume fällen?
(Man müsste die eigentlich unterstützen.)

Während anders wo Flughäfen, Bahnhöfe etc. aus dem Boden gestampft werden.

Sorry, langsam wird es echt gaga.

Warum stellen wir eigentlich das Angeln nicht ein und betreiben nur Naturschutz mit allen Konsequenzen?


Schon mal was von IPCC zensiert Klimawissenschaftler gehört?
Bericht aus dem Jahr 2007  Extra in der ARD.

So ist es halt mit den Göttern

Ja, Artensterben haben wir...leider
7 Millarden Menschen auf diesen Planeten müssen irgendwohin.
Und es werden mehr.

Dieses ständige mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen geht mir tierisch auf die Eier.

Die Priorität vieler Staaten auf diesen Planeten liegt darin, seine Bewohner aus der Armut zu holen.
Und nicht Artenschutz oder Naturschutz. Das sind Prioritäten welche an letzter Stelle stehen.
Dies ergab eine Umfrage der Vereinten Nationen.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Mai 2019)

Deine etc.-Taste klemmt...


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Mai 2019)

Kann man diesen Thread nicht mit dem Klimaerwärmungsthread zusammen tun und aluhutbausets verlosen?


----------



## hanzz (7. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kann man diesen Thread nicht mit dem Klimaerwärmungsthread zusammen tun und aluhutbausets verlosen?


Hab ich mir grad auch gedacht. 
Aber ob der Helm vorm großen Knall, der eigentlich nur die Erde retten kann, schützen wird?


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Mai 2019)

Ein Helm reicht sicherlich nicht aus - eher ein Helmchen


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Mai 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ein Helm reicht sicherlich nicht aus - eher ein Helmchen


Vielleicht würde ja ein 'durchkämmt die Wüste' helfen


----------



## Nemo (7. Mai 2019)

Auch hier, wie im Klimatröt... warum kann keiner sinn- und maßvoll argumentieren?
Ich finde nicht, dass durch normale Ausübung der Angelei der Lebensraum der Insekten maßgeblich gestört wird. Sonst müsste man allen Wildtieren verbieten, durch die Natur zu laufen

Auch dass man teilweise mit dem Auto fahren muss, um sein Hobby auszuüben. Ist halt oft so. Die Glücklichen, die gute Angelplätze in fußläufiger Entfernung haben, beneide ich sehr! Und ich bin sicher, viele andere auch.

Aber ich bin sicher, dass man, wenn man sich Mühe gibt, geeignete Maßnahmen findet, die dem Lebensraum der Insekten und speziell der Bienen zuträglich ist. Aber dafür müsste man aein Hirn einschalten und das scheint heutzutage immer mehr Menschen Schwierigkeiten zu bereiten


----------



## Fruehling (8. Mai 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> ...Aber ich bin sicher, dass man, wenn man sich Mühe gibt, geeignete Maßnahmen findet, die dem Lebensraum der Insekten und speziell der Bienen zuträglich ist. Aber dafür müsste man aein Hirn einschalten und das scheint heutzutage immer mehr Menschen Schwierigkeiten zu bereiten



Freiwilligkeit funktioniert hier keinesfalls, zumindest nicht in dem Maße, das nötig wäre. Zumal der Freiwillige heutzutage ja sogar Gefahr läuft, als Gutmensch beschimpft und denunziert zu werden, sobald er Artgenossen in Not hilft! Daß von politischer Seite auf Freiwilligkeit bzgl. Artenschutz und Tierwohl gesetzt wird, ist traurige Realsatire, weiter nichts! "Gier frißt Hirn", oder wie heißt es so unschön?

Nene, Pflichten müssen her, klare Maßregeln inkl. empfindlicher Strafen, wie in anderen Bereichen auch, sonst wird das nichts, schon gar nichts Nachhaltiges.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Mai 2019)

Was war die Ausgangsfrage zur Diskussion im Thread?
Diese ist doch wesentlich zu betrachten ...


----------



## Fruehling (8. Mai 2019)

Hab acht, de SchuPo kütt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Mai 2019)

Deine Postings gehören für mich inzwischen in die unterste Schublade, aber nicht in so ernsthafte Therads.


----------



## Fruehling (8. Mai 2019)

Kein Kommentar...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ich versuche mir mal Mühe zu geben. Eigentlich haben wir gar nichts damit zu tun, werden aber am Ende als Teil der Lösung präsentiert um Anderen nicht zu viel zumuten zu müssen. Das übliche Spiel. Genau in diesem Kontext ist meine obige Einlassung zu verstehen, wir sind Naturnutzer ohne eigenes wirtschaftliches Interesse, Hobby eben, und damit grundsätzlich erst einmal Verhandlungsmasse für die Ideologen auf allen Seiten um am Ende höchstwahrscheinlich untaugliche Maßnahmen vorgesetzt zu bekommen die neue Probleme erschaffen.



Ganz deiner Meinung.
Mehr noch konkret ausgesprochen:
Nicht nur Verhandlungsmasse, sondern Knetmasse derer, die solche Gegebenheiten nutzen, Feindbilder geschickt zu pflegen und ihre Feinde zu bekämpfen. Was hier ja nun offensichtlich geschieht.
Um so wichtiger ist es, sich als Angler, der schon an den Tisch gerufen ist, sich als ANGLER zu positionieren.
Da hat der Landesverband versagt, siehe mein Posting im Thread hierzu.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. Mai 2019)

Zitat."
Eine Antwort auf die Frage, was denn mit den ganze Leuten die auf den bald nicht mehr vorhandenen Jobs sitzen passieren soll, hat natürlich keiner.
Wir wurschteln in allen Fällen einfach so weiter, mit unendlich vielen Einzelmaßnahmen die i.R. ihre Wirkung verfehlen, ohne die wahren Ursachen anzugehen."

Picken uns einzelne Bereiche raus und hacken drauf rum.
Wobei wir alle ein Teil des Systems sind und sicherlich keiner auf seine Annehmlichkeiten verzichten möchte.
Wir sind nicht nur Opfer sondern auch Täter.

Klimaschutz/ Artenschutz fängt bei jedem selbst an.
Mecker ich über abgeholzte Obstbäume eines Landwirtes, drohe diesem noch wie in einem Beitrag zu ersehen ist, sollte man sich mal selber reflektieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. Mai 2019)

.


----------



## Fruehling (8. Mai 2019)

Langsam scheint der Groschen zu fallen!

Gestehe ich dem Einzelnen individuelle Freiheiten zu, wird er sie so oder so nutzen. Niemand sollte dabei vergessen, daß die Lage, wie sie ist, erst durch diese Freiheiten entstand. Nun auf die Heilkraft per Selbstreflektion zu hoffen, erweckt den Eindruck, daß aus gehabtem Schaden nichts gelernt wurde. Oder, wie bastido treffend feststellte, mit unendlich vielen Einzelmaßnahmen, die noch dazu i.d.R. ihre Wirkung verfehlen, die wahren Ursachen unberücksichtigt bleiben.

Anders ausgedrückt: Will ich, daß sich nahezu jeder Autofahrer anschnallt, muß ich eine allgemeine Gurtpflicht einführen, die bei Nichtbeachtung zur Strafe führt. Tu ich das nicht, nutzt kein Apell an den Verstand des Einzelnen und schon gar kein Verweis auf Unfallstatistiken.

Zurück zu den Bäumen: Will ich, daß den Insekten möglichst viele blühende Bäume erhalten bleiben, muß ich den maximalen Stammdurchmesser, der ein Fällen erlaubt, drastisch nach unten korrigieren und für die Nichtbeachtung ein Strafmaß finden, das weh tut.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ja sicher ist das so aber es ist auch nicht redlich jedem Einzelnen 100% moralische und wirtschaftliche Selbstkasteiung abzuverlangen, nur weil er die Probleme erkennt. Jeder Einzelne ist doch bis zu einem gewissen Grad in seinen ganz eigenen Lebensumständen gefangen. Natürlich ist es da wichtig, dass ich alle Gesellschaftlichen Kräfte, egal ob Märkte, Konsumenten oder Produzenten, erst einmal in die Lage versetze hier auch bewusst Entscheidungen zu treffen.
> Kurzum, für viele Menschen, selbst in diesem reichen Land, ist es gar nicht möglich diese Entscheidungen zu treffen, weil sie ihr Leben lang alimentiert werden. Sei es mit 8,84€ Mindestlohn oder einer Rente am Existenzminimum oder darunter. Ich kann auch niemandem vorwerfen, dass er von Berlin nach München lieber fliegt als mit der Bahn zu fahren, wenn es die Hälfte kostet. Scheiße finde ich es trotzdem.
> Ähnlich ist das mit den Bauern als Unternehmer, was sollen sie denn tun in einem hoch industrialisierten System mit Flächen und Massenförderung?




Andere Frage
Was will man in diesem Land in Europa?
Die Vorstellungen Kühnerts zu Realität werden lassen?
Sozialismus?
Annäherung an das DDR System, evtl. sogar übertrumpfen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. Mai 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Langsam scheint der Groschen zu fallen!
> 
> Gestehe ich dem Einzelnen individuelle Freiheiten zu, wird er sie so oder so nutzen. Niemand sollte dabei vergessen, daß die Lage, wie sie ist, erst durch diese Freiheiten entstand. Nun auf die Heilkraft per Selbstreflektion zu hoffen, erweckt den Eindruck, daß aus gehabtem Schaden nichts gelernt wurde. Oder, wie bastido treffend feststellte, mit unendlich vielen Einzelmaßnahmen, die noch dazu i.d.R. ihre Wirkung verfehlen, die wahren Ursachen unberücksichtigt bleiben.
> 
> ...



Und wer es sich finanziell leisten kann fährt ohne Gurt und fällt Bäume.

Ganz besonders wenn daraus am Ende noch ein wirtschaftlicher Erfolg erzielt werden kann. (Über kurz oder lang)

In Europa wird man gehängt, China& Co bauen ihre Umeltverschmutzung weiter aus.
Aber Europa rettet die Welt.


----------



## Fruehling (8. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Und wer es sich finanziell leisten kann fährt ohne Gurt und fällt Bäume....



Und geht daran auf lange Sicht kaputt...




Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> ...China& Co bauen ihre Umeltverschmutzung weiter aus....



Ist das so?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. Mai 2019)

Ja, das ist so. Ebenso Indien
https://www.focus.de/wissen/klima/i...o2-ausstoss-auf-rekordniveau_id_10509461.html

desweiteren gibt es auch keine unbefangenen   Wissenschaftler.
Zur Befangenheit hat sich auch DR. Arlinghaus geäussert.
Wurde ihm ja auch es öfteren als angler vorgeworfen.
Ihr erinnert euch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. Mai 2019)

[


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. Mai 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ja sicher ist das so aber es ist auch nicht redlich jedem Einzelnen 100% moralische und wirtschaftliche Selbstkasteiung abzuverlangen, nur weil er die Probleme erkennt. Jeder Einzelne ist doch bis zu einem gewissen Grad in seinen ganz eigenen Lebensumständen gefangen. Natürlich ist es da wichtig, dass ich alle Gesellschaftlichen Kräfte, egal ob Märkte, Konsumenten oder Produzenten, erst einmal in die Lage versetze hier auch bewusst Entscheidungen zu treffen.
> Kurzum, für viele Menschen, selbst in diesem reichen Land, ist es gar nicht möglich diese Entscheidungen zu treffen, weil sie ihr Leben lang alimentiert werden. Sei es mit 8,84€ Mindestlohn oder einer Rente am Existenzminimum oder darunter. Ich kann auch niemandem vorwerfen, dass er von Berlin nach München lieber fliegt als mit der Bahn zu fahren, wenn es die Hälfte kostet. Scheiße finde ich es trotzdem.
> Ähnlich ist das mit den Bauern als Unternehmer, was sollen sie denn tun in einem hoch industrialisierten System mit Flächen und Massenförderung?



Ich habe dies weitergeführt.
Keine Frage an Dich.

Wie ich schon anderswo gesagt habe, alle sind ein Teil dieses Systems.
Wir picken uns aber einen Teil (Landwirte)  heraus und verunglimpfen diesen.

Der Landwirt soll,   aber machen weiter wie bisher?
Nein? Was denn?

Es ist immer einfach die Schuld anderen zu geben.


----------



## knutwuchtig (8. Mai 2019)

der Landwirt mach das, was die verbände ihm vorschreiben. die verbände sind mit der industrie verflochten . die sitzen wechselseitig in den aufsichts oder beratergremien und steuern die politik .
hier genau wie in der eu.
das perfide daran , kleine bauern dienen nur als stimmvieh.
kleine bauern werden so lange dem rationalisierungszwang unterworfen, bis sie aufgeben.
an der stelle werden dann die großen noch größer.die subventionen noch höher
von lobbyisten so gewollt, von politikern abgesegnet, die selbst auf der lohnliste der industrie stehen.
fängt jeman an ökologisch wichtige und richtige forderungen zu stellen , heißt es dann ganz perfide, geht nicht , wir müssen ja den kleinen bauern schützen.fordern deshalb auch sofort mehr geld 
der kleine bekommt aber von keiner seite geld ,
weil die großen mehr vom kuchen bekommen ,gehen die kleinen kaputt

https://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/pla...4MGYzLWUwODdhM2IzYzdjMw/gekaufte-agrarpolitik


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. Mai 2019)

Politiker
gewählt von uns.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Mai 2019)

*Grad in den Nachrichten.
https://www.msn.com/de-de/nachricht...analisiert-gestaut/ar-AAB8Ln9?ocid=spartandhp*
*Begradigt, kanalisiert, gestaut * 





© WWF/Day's Edge Productions Die meisten großen Flüsse der Welt - hier der Orinoco in Kolumbien - fließen nicht mehr ungehindert von ihrer Quelle bis zur Mündung.
• Nur 37 Prozent der 242 größten Flüsse der Erde sind noch als halbwegs unverbaut, zeigt eine Studie im Fachmagazin _Nature_.

• Unter den 91 besonders langen Flüssen haben nur noch 21 eine direkte Verbindung von der Quelle bis zur Mündung.

• Neben dem Transport von lebensnotwendigem Wasser stellen die Verbindungen der Flüsse den Austausch von Tier- und Pflanzenarten, Nährstoffen und Sedimenten sicher.

Die schlechten Nachrichten über den Zustand der Lebensräume auf diesem Planeten reißen nicht ab. Nachdem der Weltbiodiversitätsrat zu Beginn der Woche eindringlich gewarnt hat, dass eine Million Tier- und Pflanzenarten vom Aussterben bedroht und etliche für immer verschwunden sind, zeigen Forscher nun im Fachmagazin _Nature_, wie sehr der Mensch schon in den Wasserkreislauf und damit die Lebensadern der Erde eingegriffen hat. Begradigt, kanalisiert, gestaut - so muss man sich den Großteil der Flüsse rund um den Globus vorstellen.

Statt reißender Ströme, ungezähmter Flussläufe und miteinander verflochtener Seitenarme auf dem Weg zur Mündung sind die Wasserwege zumeist durch Dämme eingehegt, von Beton begrenzt und mittels Talsperren in ihrer Fließgeschwindigkeit gebremst. Gerade mal 37 Prozent der 242 größten Flüsse der Erde können noch als halbwegs unverbaut gelten. 63 Prozent der Flüsse werden hingegen von Sperren, Begradigungen oder anderen Eingriffen an ihrem natürlichen Verlauf gehindert.

Geografen um Bernhard Lehner von der McGill-Universität im kanadischen Montreal zeigen, dass unter den 91 besonders langen Flüssen - das sind jene, die mehr als 1000 Kilometer Länge aufweisen - nur noch 21 eine direkte Verbindung von der Quelle bis zur Mündung haben. Das internationale Forscherteam, zu dem auch Institutionen wie der WWF gehören, ermöglicht mit seiner Analyse erstmals einen genauen Überblick über den Zustand und die Verbindung des weltweiten Flussnetzes.

Demnach können lediglich in schwer zugänglichen Regionen der Arktis sowie des Amazonas- und Kongobeckens lange Flüsse noch weitgehend störungsfrei ihrem ursprünglichen Verlauf folgen. Unter den ganz großen Strömen gibt es nur wenige unverbaute Flüsse, wie den 2170 Kilometer langen Irrawaddy, der im Südosten des Himalaya entspringt und dann größtenteils durch Myanmar fließt (2011 aber nur knapp von einem Staudammprojekt verschont wurde), sowie den 2980 km langen Saluen, der einen ähnlichen Verlauf in Südostasien nimmt. Diese Flüsse fließen durch unwirtliche und dünn besiedelte Regionen, sind kaum über Verkehrswege erreichbar und es gibt wenige große Städte in der Nähe.

*Etwa 60 000 Dämme und Talsperren weltweit stauen und begrenzen Ströme*
"Die Flüsse der Welt bilden ein kompliziertes Netzwerk mit wichtigen Verbindungen zu Land, Grundwasser und Atmosphäre", sagt Günther Grill, der Erstautor der Studie. "Frei fließende Flüsse sind für Mensch und Umwelt gleichermaßen wichtig, aber die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung auf der ganzen Welt macht sie immer seltener. Mithilfe von Satellitenbildern und anderen Daten untersucht unsere Studie das noch vorhandene Ausmaß sowie den Rückgang dieser Flüsse detaillierter als je zuvor." Inzwischen tragen nach Schätzung der Autoren 60 000 Dämme und Talsperren weltweit dazu bei, Flüsse immer weiter zu begrenzen; fast 3700 neue Dämme sind gegenwärtig in Bau oder geplant.

Die Wissenschaftler haben für ihre Analyse den Status von mehr als zwölf Millionen Flusskilometern erfasst. Besonders interessierte sie die "Konnektivität" von Flüssen, ein Begriff, der mit "Durchgängigkeit" nicht vollständig umschrieben ist. "Es geht darum, wie Flüsse mit ihrer Umgebung verbunden sind", sagt Lehner. "Flüsse sind die Lebensadern unseres Planeten.

Neben dem Transport von lebensnotwendigem Wasser stellen die Verbindungen der Flüsse stromauf- und abwärts, zu Flussauen, Seen und Feuchtgebieten den Austausch von Tier- und Pflanzenarten, Nährstoffen und Sedimenten sicher, der für die nachhaltige Funktion des gesamten Ökosystems von zentraler Bedeutung ist."

*Verlust hat großen Einfluss auf Ernährungssicherung*
Werden diese Verbindungen unterbrochen, wirkt sich das nachteilig auf den Kreislauf des Wassers und den der Lebewesen und Inhaltsstoffe aus. "Dies kann wiederum negative Rückwirkungen auf die natürliche Leistung von Fließgewässern haben, etwa die Bereitstellung von sauberem Trinkwasser oder Nahrungsmitteln für die Binnenfischerei", sagt Lehner. Die Forscher hoffen, dass mithilfe ihrer Daten besonders schützenswerte Flüsse erhalten und Infrastrukturmaßnahmen optimiert werden können, sodass Mensch wie Umwelt davon profitieren.

Gesunde Flüsse mit ausreichend frischem Wasser versorgen mit ihren großen Fischvorräten zig Millionen Menschen mit Nahrung und tragen zudem mit fortwährend Richtung Mündung gespülten Sedimenten dazu bei, das Flussdelta auch bei steigendem Wasserstand über dem Meeresspiegel zu halten und so die Folgen extremer Fluten zu mildern. "Die frei fließenden Flüsse der Welt werden jedoch immer weniger", sagt Geograf Lehner.

Manche Flüsse würden zwar nicht durch Verbauung an ihrem freien Fließen gehindert, sondern durch starke Wasserentnahmen, die zum Austrocknen führen, wodurch natürliche Verbindungen zwischen den Wasserwegen ebenfalls unterbrochen werden. Laut Living Planet Index sind die Süßwasser-Arten seit 1970 bereits um 83 Prozent zurückgegangen - so viel wie in keinem anderen Lebensraum. "Damit geht nicht nur die biologische Vielfalt verloren", sagt Philipp Wagnitz vom WWF Deutschland. "Dieser Verlust hat auch großen Einfluss auf die Ernährungssicherung."

Um Flüsse ist es nicht gut bestellt, doch idyllische Vorstellungen vom sich in weiten Bögen schlängelnden Strom entspringen nicht dem Vorbild der Natur. Das Bild von kurvigen Flussläufen, die sich in großen Mäandern ihrer Mündung entgegen schlängeln, wie sie wohl auf jeder Naturzeichnung eines Kindes zu finden sind, ist selbst eine Idealisierung der Natur und hat wenig mit dem Urzustand der Flüsse zu tun, die einst Europa durchzogen.

2008 zeigten Forscher im Fachblatt _Science_, dass bauschige Bögen im Flussverlauf zwar pittoresk aussehen, aber das Ergebnis von Begradigung und Zivilisation sind. Europa war demnach vor 1000 Jahren von einem Netzwerk an Wasserläufen durchzogen. Erst mit dem Bau Tausender Mühlen im Mittelalter und dem Stau des Wassers in Mühlteichen seien aus vielen feinen Verästelungen größere Flüsse entstanden, die dann einen geschlängelten Verlauf nahmen.

Die Regulierung der Flüsse durch den Menschen ist also keineswegs ein Phänomen der Moderne - in jüngster Zeit zeigen sich die verheerenden Auswirkungen dieser Eingriffe in die Natur jedoch immer deutlicher.


----------



## Grünknochen (10. Mai 2019)

Fische statt Bienen:
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/...89fqUSZZs3tlGIV235p0fgnPJHjn4AQs__hsP_GTkiHv0


----------



## hanzz (10. Mai 2019)

Heute 
15:30-16:00 Phoenix
Welt ohne Insekten


----------



## hans albers (10. Mai 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Fische statt Bienen:
> https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/...89fqUSZZs3tlGIV235p0fgnPJHjn4AQs__hsP_GTkiHv0





gibt hier auch nen unterfred bei angeln allgemein

" stoppt die elbvertiefung"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Mai 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Heute
> 15:30-16:00 Phoenix
> Welt ohne Insekten



Den Bericht habe ich die Tage schon gesehen und er ist sehr sehenswert.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Mai 2019)

hab nicht alles hier Geschriebene gelesen,

wem es "Spass" macht , der kann mal auf der BfN- Seite Köcherfliege und Köcherfliegenlarve durch die Suche jagen.

Hier der Vorgeschmack:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/insektensterben-koecherfliege-massiv-bedroht-15626273.html

Gruß A.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

gerade wird auf dem Acker vor meinem Grundstück eine Blumenwiese wegen der Bienen etc. angelegt, wie ich gerade von dem Bauern erfahren habe.
Da ich merkte, dass die Bodenbearbeitung irgendwie anders war als sonst, fragte ich ihn, was er den heuer da draufmache, worauf er mir das mit der Blumenwiese offenbarte.
Na, es wird doch.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Juni 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aus erster Hand:
> Gestern war die Abschlussrunde des "Runden Tisches".
> Harmonie und Bekenntnisse, mit denen sich die Naturschützer überboten haben.
> Die Staatsregierung will ein umfassendes Natruschutzgesetz in den Landtag einbringen, das "alles übertrifft, was an Gedanken zum Naturschutz da ist".
> ...



Na was hört man denn da nun:

Zu den Arbeitsgruppen im Rahmen des "Runden Tisch"es zum neuen Gesetzesentwurf betont
der Landesverband, dass er sofort an jeder Stelle, an denen Anglern Nachteile, Einschränkungen drohte oder welche enstehen könnte, sofort und auch präventiv diesen entgegengetreten sei und Alternativwege dargelegt hat, die die *NUTZER *wie auch den Schützern zufriedenstellt.

Na es geht doch, was aus ungläubigen offenen Munden der Versammlung damals, unserem Gespräch, Herr Geschäftsführer, nun zu dieser Meldung jetzt geworden ist ... lernfähig! Gut so!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Oktober 2019)

FYI

https://www.dw.com/de/münchener-studie-bestätigt-starkes-insektensterben-in-deutschland/a-51051311


----------



## Fruehling (30. Oktober 2019)

Gleich, um 22:45 - ZDF

*BAYER, Bauern und die Bienen*


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2019)

https://www.gmx.net/magazine/wissen...nnel3_8_Wissen.Dramatischer Insektenschwund.0


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2019)

https://www.gmx.net/magazine/wissen...age.hero.Was tun gegen das Insektensterben?.3


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2019)

https://www.gmx.net/magazine/wissen...age.hero.Was tun gegen das Insektensterben?.3


----------



## thanatos (11. April 2020)

interessante Diskussion !
möchte nicht wie Guest gelöscht werden und muß mich da etwas zurück halten 
Habe einige aufklärende Bücher gelesen die zum Teil verboten oder sehr unerwünscht sind .
Einleitung : *Geld regiert die Welt *
Das es so ist ein Beispiel : In meinem Umfeld tut man alles für die Umweltverseuchung mit 
Plaste Müll , versperrt Insekten und Vögeln den Zugang zum Boden und bekommt 
trotz Corona-Krise die Genehmigung ausländische Erntehelfer eizufliegen für was *?????*
Für was - für ein für die Menschen total unwichtiges Luxusgemüse - *Spargel .*
Es geht nur um den Profit einiger Großbetriebe - Denkt mal nach !


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. April 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> interessante Diskussion !
> möchte nicht wie Guest gelöscht werden und muß mich da etwas zurück halten
> Habe einige aufklärende Bücher gelesen die zum Teil verboten oder sehr unerwünscht sind .
> Einleitung : *Geld regiert die Welt *
> ...



Aufklärende Bücher sind also verboten, alles klar. Setz den Alu-Hut ab.

Und Spargel ist unnötiges Luxusgemüse ... vermutlich genauso wie Erdbeeren und Himbeeren. Du hast keinen Plan, Bursche. Ich kenne kein Land, das mehr für Umwelt- und Tierschutz tut wie Deutschland.


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich kenne kein Land, das mehr für Umwelt- und Tierschutz tut wie Deutschland.



Trotzdem liegt DE im EPI-Ranking nur auf Platz 13, deutlich hinter z.B. Schweiz, Frankreich, Dänemark.

Wo es nun mehr Insekten gibt, steht in dieser Studie allerdings nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier ist nicht der richtige Platz, um eine Abhandlung über das Funktionieren von Volkswirtschaften und Gesellschaft zu halten, aber es ist nun mal ein Fakt, dass die deutsche Landwirtschaft im internationalen Wettbewerb steht und gestern Abend auch auf meinem Grill ein Steak aus Uruguay lag. Der Balance-Akt zwischen Naturschutz und Ökonomie ist schwierig.
Wer Spargel etc. als Luxusgüter abtut hat nicht im Ansatz verstanden, wie Gesellschaften ticken. Ich bin in der DDR aufgewachsen. Da wurde jeder satt, aber die Leute waren unzufrieden, weil über das satt werden hinaus Güter fehlten (das Bananen-Beispiel ist platt, geht aber genau in die zutreffende Richtung). Die Wende fand nicht wegen irgendwelcher Unterdrückung statt, sondern aus schnöden materiellen Gründen. Spargel wird genau so wenig zum Leben benötigt wie Spielkonsolen und Handys. Entziehe den Leuten diese Dinge, und du hast die nächste Revolution 

Und vom Thema Arbeitsplätze und Steuereinnahmen haben wir noch gar nicht gesprochen. Wir reden da von über 1600 Betrieben und über 120.000 Tonnen pro Jahr in Deutschland (https://de.statista.com/themen/3331/spargel/)

So, und jetzt muss ich in die Küche. Es gibt nämlich den ersten Spargel des Jahres (aktuell noch recht teuer für B-Klasse 10,30 € das Kilo ), mit Nürnberger Würstchen.


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> aber die Leute waren unzufrieden, weil über das satt werden hinaus Güter fehlten



Schlecht geht es den Schweizern, Dänen und Franzosen m.W. aber auch nicht, obwohl sie deutlich mehr BIP-Anteil für Umweltschutz investieren..

Im Zufriedenheitsindex liegt DE dagegen auch nur im Mittelfeld, deutlich hinter Schweiz, Dänemark etc. .

Deshalb hab ich leichte Zweifel, ob wir wirklich das Land sind, das am meisten für Umweltschutz, Tierwohl und Allgemeinwohl tut.

Gibt aber sicher andere Industrienationen, wo es schlechter läuft.


----------



## thanatos (12. April 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aufklärende Bücher sind also verboten, alles klar. Setz den Alu-Hut ab.
> 
> Und Spargel ist unnötiges Luxusgemüse ... vermutlich genauso wie Erdbeeren und Himbeeren. Du hast keinen Plan, Bursche. Ich kenne kein Land, das mehr für Umwelt- und Tierschutz tut wie Deutschland.


darüber kann ich nur müde lächeln ,übrigens ich bin der der SBZ  aufgewachsen- und sehe 
die Dinge eben anders ,das zeigt schon die unterschiedliche Bezeichnung unserer
Herkunft


----------

